# 8th BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - 19th 2017



## tictoc

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1b0OWCb55uf0mighDjlJhJbJ3fRwGTNfBcN1MiFqG6OM/pubhtml?widget=true&headers=false



Spoiler: Pentathlon Participants



*Pentathlon Participants*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1rc0ckpUX8oxUv52Oa0eC3kZQ1f1laCdI3DoxsOj2neA/pubhtml?gid=568864905&single=true&widget=true&headers=false

Just three weeks until the start of the Pentathlon.









Polls for our project selections are in each discipline's thread. All of the threads are linked in the OP.









Let me know if there are any errors in the threads.


----------



## mmonnin

Do teams get to vote for the marathon project?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Do teams get to vote for the marathon project?


The Marathon project is selected by SETI.Germany.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Whooo, only a few weeks to go for this again!


----------



## Diffident

The sign up form is borked. There is no submit button.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> The sign up form is borked. There is no submit button.


I used the form to sign up, and checking on my phone the Submit button is there. Maybe scroll down?


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I used the form to sign up, and checking on my phone the Submit button is there. Maybe scroll down?


For me the prize entry is screwed up and no submit button or a list of people signed up. I'm probably blocking a cookie the form doesn't want me to block....but I don't have any problems with the BGB signups which should be the same.

This is what it looks like for me.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I used the form to sign up, and checking on my phone the Submit button is there. Maybe scroll down?
> 
> 
> 
> For me the prize entry is screwed up and no submit button or a list of people signed up. I'm probably blocking a cookie the form doesn't want me to block....but I don't have any problems with the BGB signups which should be the same.
> 
> This is what it looks like for me.
Click to expand...

Maybe I'll just repurpose an old form. This form was created with the new Google Forms, and the BGB form is from the last iteration of Google forms. I'll check it out later tonight and see if that makes a difference.

My main browser blocks just about everything, but I use a different browser to do the various GDocs for OCN. I'll see what it looks like when I am back in front of my main PC.


----------



## Diffident

It's working now, I accepted all 13 tracking cookies







that Privacy Badger lists on this page.


----------



## tictoc

I got so tired of the ever increasing number of scripts and cookies on GDocs, that I finally just started using Opera in a VM, through a proxy, to do any editing of Google Forms and Sheets. If I leave Opera open on a Google page, the number of items that uBlock catches just goes up and up, until I kill the page.









I had the same problem using my browser with Privacy Badger, uBlock, and NoScript running.

@Diffident can you give the new form a shot and see if it works for you. Don't worry about filling everything out, I will just transfer your previous answers over to the new sheet.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I totally missed the signup form somehow. I'll fill it out when I get back to my desktop because mobile isn't rendering it properly (it won't let me scroll horizontally to see all the words at the top, believe it or not)


----------



## tictoc

Thats odd. The form is only 760 wide x 1150 tall.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Thats odd. The form is only 760 wide x 1150 tall.


It's mainly just the text cutting off on mobile. Doesn't allow horizontal scrolling in Chrome on my gaming rig either, but pretty much all of the words are visible on a 1080p desktop. I suspect it's because it's hidden behind a spoiler, and web browsers for some reason won't let you horizontally scroll through a form that's within a spoiler.

Either way, I'm signed up ^_^


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I got so tired of the ever increasing number of scripts and cookies on GDocs, that I finally just started using Opera in a VM, through a proxy, to do any editing of Google Forms and Sheets. If I leave Opera open on a Google page, the number of items that uBlock catches just goes up and up, until I kill the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem using my browser with Privacy Badger, uBlock, and NoScript running.
> 
> @Diffident
> can you give the new form a shot and see if it works for you. Don't worry about filling everything out, I will just transfer your previous answers over to the new sheet.


The new form works while still blocking the tracker cookies.


----------



## bfromcolo

New form worked for me as well. You should add a list of who has signed up, or us older forgetful types like me will sign up again every couple days.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Agreed, a list of those who've signed up is rather handy since even when I post something like "I've put my name in" I'll still submit my name like four times.


----------



## tictoc

The roster is in the post, but it is not showing up, and it breaks the sign up form when I add the roster to the post.

I had the same problem with this thread last year. I had to rewrite the thread with the BB Code Editor to get it to work last year. I think I'll try moving the roster to the second post and see if that fixes it.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> New form worked for me as well. You should add a list of who has signed up, or us older forgetful types like me will sign up again every couple days.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Agreed, a list of those who've signed up is rather handy since even when I post something like "I've put my name in" I'll still submit my name like four times.


Roster is now in the 2nd post. I'll also use that post for the individual stats.


----------



## tictoc

Prizes are now up in the OP.









Big thanks to @Spotswood and @Watercool-Jakob for their generous donations.









I extended the polls for the project voting, and I will send out the first reminder PM to the BGB group in a few minutes. We had a good run last year, but this year I think we can do even better.


----------



## Starbomba

God, it's _that_ time of the year already? Been away from BOINC due to several PSU failures, misc component failures (related) and a general middle finger courtesy from life. But given a week or so, i will be back on my feet! Sadly i will not have my Ryzen system primed up (No DDR4 to boot it up), but my Xeons will be battle ready with 36 threads, i'll have a R9 Nano and (hopefully) a Fury, a 290X and if it works for anything, a 5770. BOINC ON!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Sweeeeeeeet, those are definitely some epic prizes, props to Spotswood and Watercool!


----------



## bfromcolo

Going to have to spend the weekend sorting out my rigs. I had a 960 error out a couple work units during the FAH, not sure if that card is still healthy. I about BBQ myself running a 480, 470 and 5820k in my main rig, it got really hot under the desk. Guess I will have to move everything to the basement again, its nice and cool down there.


----------



## PimpSkyline

I have no idea what I am doing....


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sweeeeeeeet, those are definitely some epic prizes, props to Spotswood and Watercool!


Yes definitely, it would be nice to get my server off the piece of plywood its screwed to now


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I have no idea what I am doing....


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I have no idea what I am doing....


After 5 actual Pentathlons i have no idea what i'm doing too...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I have no idea what I am doing....
> 
> 
> 
> After 5 actual Pentathlons i have no idea what i'm doing too...
Click to expand...

Well that's comforting...

No i really don't know what i am doing. I haven't BOINC in like 5-6 yrs. Which "Project" I'm I supposed to run for the Marathon Cat?

Did i give the right ID and Cross ID?

What is the meaning of life?

How do I tell the BOINC Manger to stop BOINCing after the current Project is finished?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I have no idea what I am doing....
Click to expand...

Anything a little more specific??









To get started check out the BOINC Essentials

**Edit** Just saw your post. The Marathon project hasn't been announced yet, and it will not be announced until 5 days before the start of the Pentathlon.


----------



## Ithanul

In, got the 5960X in the main computer.

So, right now I can bring 16 threads to this event. I may try get the 3930K up in time.

...Darn 1080Ti needs to show up. Want to use this event to break it in.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Yes definitely, it would be nice to get my server off the piece of plywood its screwed to now


Hey, it works. I'm just a silly bugger that is all about aesthetics or something like that (my benching rig upgraded from mobo box to an OpenBenchTable a while back, and good luck prying it out of my cold dead hands!







).

I do have this feeling I should have actually bought a rig or three though, I had originally planned on having a sled or two plus a Natex bundle by now.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I have no idea what I am doing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything a little more specific??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get started check out the BOINC Essentials
> 
> **Edit** Just saw your post. The Marathon project hasn't been announced yet, and it will not be announced until 5 days before the start of the Pentathlon.
Click to expand...

I was more exact lol

That only answers ONE of my questions.


----------



## fragamemnon

Oh boy!


----------



## Watercool-Jakob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Prizes are now up in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to @Spotswood
> and @Watercool-Jakob
> for their generous donations.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sweeeeeeeet, those are definitely some epic prizes, props to Spotswood and Watercool!


We are very happy to support the good cause and give some motivation to you guys! Sadly I'm not BOINCing (I'm in a [email protected], though) because this Spotswood Benchtable would really fit nicely on my private PC table









Good luck and have fun to everyone participating - and may the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I have no idea what I am doing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything a little more specific??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get started check out the BOINC Essentials
> 
> **Edit** Just saw your post. The Marathon project hasn't been announced yet, and it will not be announced until 5 days before the start of the Pentathlon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was more exact lol
> 
> That only answers ONE of my questions.
Click to expand...


As soon as the Marathon project is announced, I will update this thread and the Marathon Project Support Thread.
It looks like you entered the correct ID in your profile, but the cross project ID you entered in the form doesn't seem to exist. If this is you, DarkSkyline16, then I will fix your cpid, and approve your BOINC postbit.
More boost?
You can use the BOINC Manager to control BOINC Projects. Once you have a sufficient number of tasks, click on the "Projects" tab, select the project, and then hit the "No new work" button. You can also suspend a project to concentrate on a different project, and then come back to that project later.

We have a few weeks until it starts, so we will have you crunching like a pro before the start of the event. BOINC also plays nice with [email protected], since you can limit the number of tasks or the % of the CPU that you give to crunch BOINC tasks.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I have no idea what I am doing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything a little more specific??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get started check out the BOINC Essentials
> 
> **Edit** Just saw your post. The Marathon project hasn't been announced yet, and it will not be announced until 5 days before the start of the Pentathlon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was more exact lol
> 
> That only answers ONE of my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as the Marathon project is announced, I will update this thread and the Marathon Project Support Thread.
> It looks like you entered the correct ID in your profile, but the cross project ID you entered in the form doesn't seem to exist. If this is you, DarkSkyline16, then I will fix your cpid, and approve your BOINC postbit.
> More boost?
> You can use the BOINC Manager to control BOINC Projects. Once you have a sufficient number of tasks, click on the "Projects" tab, select the project, and then hit the "No new work" button. You can also suspend a project to concentrate on a different project, and then come back to that project later.
> We have a few weeks until it starts, so we will have you crunching like a pro before the start of the event. BOINC also plays nice with [email protected], since you can limit the number of tasks or the % of the CPU that you give to crunch BOINC tasks.
Click to expand...

1. Okay thank you, will keep an eye on it.
2. Yes that is me, fix it plz







I did take the "16" off it in the BOINC Sign Up, cuz i forgot i had an account already lol
3. I wish, i doubt my J22 could handle boost.








4. OKay thanks for the info.

How do you decide the % of CPU you use? It doesn't seem as easy as the [email protected] client and just saying how many threads you want to use. Or I'm I missing something?


----------



## tictoc

The quote is getting too long.









@PimpSkyline Rather than number of CPUs, BOINC uses percentages. It is basically the same thing. In Computing Preferences you can set the percentage (e.g. 75% will be 3 CPUs on a quad core w/o hyper-threading). The majority of BOINC projects are single threaded, so if you are allowing BOINC to use 75% of a quad core, then you will generally be running 3 separate tasks.

There are also many other finer controls that you can use via config files. With app_config files you can limit the number of tasks that one project uses, in order to free up more cores for another project.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> 1. Okay thank you, will keep an eye on it.
> 2. Yes that is me, fix it plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did take the "16" off it in the BOINC Sign Up, cuz i forgot i had an account already lol
> 3. I wish, i doubt my J22 could handle boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. OKay thanks for the info.
> 
> How do you decide the % of CPU you use? It doesn't seem as easy as the [email protected] client and just saying how many threads you want to use. Or I'm I missing something?


The computing preferences there are 2 options for % CPU time and % of CPU. The CPU time option just jumps CPU util across all cores up and down to get the average CPU %. The % CPU will limit the % of cores. I also use Process Lasso to limit threads to certain cores. Or even 8 tasks onto 4 threads.


----------



## Ithanul

Test run on the 5960X.

Though, kind of leery of the temps I am seeing. May tone the clocks back during the Pent.


----------



## Egilman

Ok I joined.... But I have to ask a favor...

I accidentally selected the yes choice on the prizes, could you change that for me? I've always been a member of the "no" crowd, no reason to change that.... (even by accident)









Switched all my remaining HW back onto collatz, going to try and reach my goal before the pentathlon. Won't get there of course (only 400 million to go) but it should be easy to pick back up afterwards and complete it.









Go Team!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm surprised @BeerCan hasn't signed up yet. Out of the office for work, or just busy and not able to stop by the forums as much right now?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Ok I joined.... But I have to ask a favor...
> 
> I accidentally selected the yes choice on the prizes, could you change that for me? I've always been a member of the "no" crowd, no reason to change that.... (even by accident)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched all my remaining HW back onto collatz, going to try and reach my goal before the pentathlon. Won't get there of course (only 400 million to go) but it should be easy to pick back up afterwards and complete it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Team!


Fixed.









I extended the voting for our project suggestions by two days, and I will be submitting our registration on 4/26. If you haven't voted yet, head over to the individual project threads and submit your suggestion in the poll.









Here are the current results for our project suggestions:


Sprint - Collatz Conjecture
City Run - OpenZika
Cross Country - Collatz Conjecture
Swimming - [email protected]


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I extended the voting for our project suggestions by two days, and I will be submitting our registration on 4/26. If you haven't voted yet, head over to the individual project threads and submit your suggestion in the poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the current results for our project suggestions:
> 
> Sprint - Collatz Conjecture
> City Run - OpenZika
> Cross Country - Collatz Conjecture
> Swimming - [email protected]


Ouch, barely any love for FAH or MCM  Also, so many Collatz nutters!


----------



## emoga

Zika runs up to 40% faster in linux...if it becomes the project, make sure your VM's are ready.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Zika runs up to 40% faster in linux...if it becomes the project, make sure your VM's are ready.


This is where I say something along the lines of "well, it's a good thing I have hubby's old 3770k setup on my benching rig for the time being" or something.... And that I have to nuke the Windows 7 install on the SSD anyways because it's been re-armed four times now if I remember correctly (aka I'm going to have to reinstall stuff on it anyways). Guess I should look into two things right away then....

If a) It'll install and run properly on a 64GB SSD, and
b) how to install and actually use Linux.


----------



## emoga

@WhiteWulfe

You don't necessarily need to nuke the install just yet, just get VMware Workstation and download a linux distro torrent.(ubuntu or mint are easy)

...or become a pro and run your whole system off a usb stick.


----------



## tictoc

The only VMs for me would be Windows VMs.









Looking to swap out my 290s for some Fury-X's or possibly 480s, and then I won't have to mess with running my 290s in a Windows VM. The current Linux kernel doesn't play nice with Hawaii. No issues with Polaris or Fiji, so if I can find a good deal on some Furys or 480s, then I will get them swapped out before the Pentathlon.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe
> 
> You don't necessarily need to nuke the install just yet, just get VMware Workstation and download a linux distro torrent.(ubuntu or mint are easy)
> 
> ...or become a pro and run your whole system off a usb stick.


I'll keep it in mind. I'll have to see if my GS700 will even fire up his Maximus V Formula in the first place before I do anything crazy ^_^;;;


----------



## Starbomba

Well, my first rig is up and running. My Seasonic Platinum needed a new ATX cable, and i installed my R9 Nano. Let's see how hot that bugger gets, maybe i'll look for custom BIOSes for it. Still missing my second PSU for my X58 tho, will be here next week.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*


This ^. But I have signed up.


----------



## navjack27

I'm down for this, I was just getting bored of folding again.


----------



## InverseTundra

A part of me wants to sign up for it but i really dont know if i want to leave my system on that long, between being tight on money and heat if i do cpu side ( H5 is a nice cooler but it struggles in the high end, mid 70's dont float in my boat for week long runs ) I might just set up both 960's but it seems super cpu oriented overall :/


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InverseTundra*
> 
> A part of me wants to sign up for it but i really dont know if i want to leave my system on that long, between being tight on money and heat if i do cpu side ( H5 is a nice cooler but it struggles in the high end, mid 70's dont float in my boat for week long runs ) I might just set up both 960's but it seems super cpu oriented overall :/


You can set usage limits in the computing preferences. When its really hot out I drop it down to 75/75 if I leave it running while I'm not home. That should help keep the temps in check. You should definitely sign up even if you can't run it 24/7, any contribution helps


----------



## KoolDrew

What project would help the team the most using my GTX 970? This would be my first time running BOINC and would like to help out. I was trying to start crunching for Collatz but it appears new accounts are not being accepted?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> What project would help the team the most using my GTX 970? This would be my first time running BOINC and would like to help out. I was trying to start crunching for Collatz but it appears new accounts are not being accepted?


The projects for the Pentathlon, haven't been announced yet. If you want to get rolling on your 970, GPUGrid is a neat project that will run well on your 970.

For Collatz, if you contact the site admin, he will send you an invite code, and then you can get started crunching on Collatz.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The projects for the Pentathlon, haven't been announced yet. If you want to get rolling on your 970, GPUGrid is a neat project that will run well on your 970.
> 
> For Collatz, if you contact the site admin, he will send you an invite code, and then you can get started crunching on Collatz.


Thank you! I'm up and running on GPUGrid and sent an email requesting an invite code for Collatz just in case that's picked for the Pentathlon.


----------



## mmonnin

See my guide on setting up multiple instances. It should help with bunkering.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1628924/guide-setting-up-multiple-boinc-instances/0_30

Calling in the expert. Does this count as a triple? @hertz9753


----------



## tictoc

The Lindy master @hertz9753 will have to rule on if a double and then a cross post from another thread counts as a triple.







.

Thanks for the great guide.


----------



## hertz9753

It was a failed Triple Lindy.


----------



## tictoc

I am going to submit our regisration at 22:00 UTC.

Our suggested projects are


Sprint - Collatz
City Run - World Community Grid - Open Zika
Cross Country - ??
Swimming - [email protected]

Right now Einstein and Collatz are tied for the Cross Country. The poll is still open, so anyone who hasn't voted should go vote to break the tie.







http://www.overclock.net/t/1627904/8th-boinc-pentathlon-cross-country-gpu-project-support/0_50


----------



## WhiteWulfe

The silly part of me wants to say "vote Einstein for real science!" but on the flipside Collatz does have the benefit of immediate points. None of this pending for days/weeks stuff.

Einstein would technically be more resistant to bunker tactics though, but at the same time it could wind up having people do the tactics they did last year of bouncing/abandoning work units to try and deny opposing teams.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> The silly part of me wants to say "vote Einstein for real science!" but on the flipside Collatz does have the benefit of immediate points. None of this pending for days/weeks stuff.
> 
> Einstein would technically be more resistant to bunker tactics though, but at the same time it could wind up having people do the tactics they did last year of bouncing/abandoning work units to try and deny opposing teams.


Ditto. Looks like they are trying to select a quorum 1 project over a quorum 2 project but will be quorum 2 if it gets more votes. So does it matter to break it down if the project that gets the most votes is used?
https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/25_de_Disziplinen.html


----------



## Finrond

I think I'll gather my collection of estranged laptops and cardboard computers together this evening and get them all ready for the pentathlon. Hope a year of sitting there hasn't hurt them.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Ditto. Looks like they are trying to select a quorum 1 project over a quorum 2 project but will be quorum 2 if it gets more votes. So does it matter to break it down if the project that gets the most votes is used?
> https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/25_de_Disziplinen.html


I'm just really hoping for two gpu projects this year. Way it's written there's a chance again


----------



## tictoc

Registration has been submitted. Our project suggestions broke down as follows:


Sprint - Collatz
City Run - World Community Grid - Open Zika
Cross Country - Einstein
Swimming - [email protected]

All of the projects that were voted for, are projects that we can definitely do really well in. Thanks to everyone that voted, and now the waiting game begins.


----------



## hertz9753

Does World Community Grid allow GPU's? All I remember is rice, water, Alzheimer's disease and some i7's from about 7 years ago.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Does World Community Grid allow GPU's? All I remember is rice, water, Alzheimer's disease and some i7's from about 7 years ago.


Currently all of the World Community Grid projects are CPU only. They did have a GPU project in the past, but at least for the foreseeable future, all of their applications are CPU only.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Does World Community Grid allow GPU's? All I remember is rice, water, Alzheimer's disease and some i7's from about 7 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently all of the World Community Grid projects are CPU only. They did have a GPU project in the past, but at least for the foreseeable future, all of their applications are CPU only.
Click to expand...

That is what I thought. Thank you for the answer.


----------



## hertz9753

I mentioned WCG here and received an email from them...



Only 1 million points.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> The silly part of me wants to say "vote Einstein for real science!" but on the flipside Collatz does have the benefit of immediate points. None of this pending for days/weeks stuff.
> 
> Einstein would technically be more resistant to bunker tactics though, but at the same time it could wind up having people do the tactics they did last year of bouncing/abandoning work units to try and deny opposing teams.


I don't know how they would do that, it seems to be more effort than its worth. I mean I looked at mine last year when that was mentioned to see if it was true. Yea, I had a few aborted, but like I said...seems like a lot of work unless it was something automated.


----------



## littlestereo

*Aight, so I got a few questions:*

What are the dates I'll need to have the systems running for?

Will the systems be un-usable during that time?

How beneficial are multiple systems per user and is that legal?

What kind of interruption would a BSOD or OC failure result in?

How important is overclocking to each stage?

I can't volunteer all my hardware all the time but if someone can say what the best times and tasks for the following components would be I can probably get em running for this:

*CPUS:*
4790k (aio)
1800x (chilled water)
8320 (aio)

*GPU's:*
2x Fury X's on blocks
Titan XP on blocks
R9 290


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlestereo*
> 
> *Aight, so I got a few questions:*
> 
> What are the dates I'll need to have the systems running for?
> 
> Will the systems be un-usable during that time?
> 
> How beneficial are multiple systems per user and is that legal?
> 
> What kind of interruption would a BSOD or OC failure result in?
> 
> How important is overclocking to each stage?
> 
> I can't volunteer all my hardware all the time but if someone can say what the best times and tasks for the following components would be I can probably get em running for this:
> 
> *CPUS:*
> 4790k (aio)
> 1800x (chilled water)
> 8320 (aio)
> 
> *GPU's:*
> 2x Fury X's on blocks
> Titan XP on blocks
> R9 290


What are the dates I'll need to have the systems running for?
*May 5th-19th. In the thread title. There are 5 projects run during that time. 1 goes the entire time, the other 4 are several days within the two weeks. The days those other 4 are TBD atm.*

Will the systems be un-usable during that time?
*They will be usable. I will be using mine still. The tasks will be running with a lower than normal priority so other things the user is doing will take priority.*

How beneficial are multiple systems per user and is that legal?
*You can have as many machines as you want. The more the better.*

What kind of interruption would a BSOD or OC failure result in?
*Some tasks might error, others might resume at a prior checkpoint.*

How important is overclocking to each stage?
*Overclock within your own means. OCing will allow for more work to be done and more points to be earned.*


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I don't know how they would do that, it seems to be more effort than its worth. I mean I looked at mine last year when that was mentioned to see if it was true. Yea, I had a few aborted, but like I said...seems like a lot of work unless it was something automated.


Good point. ^_^


----------



## lanofsong

OK - So it should not be too long before we find out what the Marathon project will be - possible 5 days of bunkering????

So calling some Pentathletes of last year who may be interested in signing up







:

@AlphaC

@Anthony20022

@BritishBob

@BulletBait

@chowtyme2

@DarkRyder

@davcc22

@Doc_Gonzo

@FIX_ToRNaDo

@frag85

@Genesis1984

@Giggers

@Gungnir

@JeRiKo1

@LarsL

@link1393

@magic8192

@Mahasin Raihan

@MaybeDerek

@mm67

@Sethy666

@TechCrazy

@TheSocialHermit

@Tyrandis

@Whitehair

Come Team OCN - Let's do this


----------



## BulletBait

Forgot this was coming up. I have to shift one of my 290Xs down a slot. Seems the one it's in got fried. I've just been procrastinating for... 6 months or so since I have to redo the water piping. It may only be an inch of new acrylic pipe, but that's not the point.

Sure wish I could have picked up a Zen before this, but it's just not in the budget for a while. Might as well just wish Vega was released and in my budget as well while I'm at it...


----------



## Ithanul

Crud, I really need to drop that 3120 into the folder/boinc rig and the 1080 Ti in my main rig.

Hmmm, I may temp setup my bench with the X79 on it. I will make sure to abuse the tablet and lappy too.


----------



## Jpmboy

well.. I'm trying this out on a 5960X/2 TXP rig right now... is it normal for the load on GPUs to be quite light? I mean... 20-50% of TDP
am I doing this right?


----------



## 4thKor

Looks like you need to run simultaneous tasks. Look at this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1345281/milkyway-home-project-support-thread


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well.. I'm trying this out on a 5960X/2 TXP rig right now... is it normal for the load on GPUs to be quite light? I mean... 20-50% of TDP
> am I doing this right?


Yes as 4thkor said. MW is now a bundle of 5 tasks and each take just a couple of seconds. Running several concurrent tasks is a must.

Also Go into advances view. Control+Shift+A.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Yes as 4thkor said. MW is now a bundle of 5 tasks and each take just a couple of seconds. Running several concurrent tasks is a must.
> 
> Also Go into advances view. Control+Shift+A.


Yeah, I checked the task list... both cpus are loading all threads, I think the lack of double precision thing on these Titan pascals is not helping..

5960X

6950X:


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well.. I'm trying this out on a 5960X/2 TXP rig right now... is it normal for the load on GPUs to be quite light? I mean... 20-50% of TDP
> am I doing this right?


I have never ran MilkyWay on my Pascal cards. MilkyWay calculations are fp64, so MilkyWay is not the most efficient project to run on consumer NVIDIA GPUs, unless you are running it on an OG Titan or Titan Black.

Most other GPU projects are single precision, so if GPUGrid, [email protected], Collatz, PrimeGrid, [email protected], [email protected], or Moo! are intersesting to you, you could give them a shot.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Yes as 4thkor said. MW is now a bundle of 5 tasks and each take just a couple of seconds. Running several concurrent tasks is a must.
> 
> Also Go into advances view. Control+Shift+A.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I checked the task list... both cpus are loading all threads, I think the lack of double precision thing on these Titan pascals is not helping..
> 
> 5960X
Click to expand...

MilkyWay GPU taks will hammer your CPU. Running 4 tasks concurrently on a pair of 7970s (8 total GPU tasks), I have to leave 10 threads dedicated to the GPU tasks on my Ryzen 1700.


----------



## mmonnin

You can turn off CPU for MW at their website. Click on a task and buttons will become available.

Or here: http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway/home.php

Then [email protected] preferences link and edit preferences. Uncheck Use CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I have never ran MilkyWay on my Pascal cards. MilkyWay calculations are fp64, so MilkyWay is not the most efficient project to run on consumer NVIDIA GPUs, unless you are running it on an OG Titan or Titan Black.
> 
> Most other GPU projects are single precision, so if GPUGrid, [email protected], Collatz, PrimeGrid, [email protected], [email protected], or Moo! are intersesting to you, you could give them a shot.


Thanks. I knew I should have never sold those OG Titans.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> MilkyWay GPU taks will hammer your CPU. Running 4 tasks concurrently on a pair of 7970s (8 total GPU tasks), I have to leave 10 threads dedicated to the GPU tasks on my Ryzen 1700.


So this pentathlon, a CPU heavy event?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. I knew I should have never sold those OG Titans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this pentathlon, a CPU heavy event?


There will be 5 projects, at least 3 will be CPU, 1 or 2 will be GPU. The marathon is first up, we will get ~5 days advanced notice so we can build up some bunkers to drop when it starts, we may know the project in just a couple hours so don't load up too much until you know what that project is going to be.


----------



## tictoc

It is primarily a CPU event. There will be at least one GPU project, most likely the Cross Country discipline, that will run for 5 days. If you join the BGB Participants list. I will be using that list to make the announcements as projects are selected.

*Edited* typos


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> It is primarily a CPU event. There will be at lest one GPU project, most likely the Cross Country discipline, that will run for 5 days. If you join to the BGB Participants list. I will be using that list to make the announcements as projects are selected.


done. (oh yeah - I chose milkyway because I use to teach organic chemistry at Rensselear PI, and way back... we established the Sidney Archer Endowed Chair in the OrgChem Dept. Yeah, chemistry nerd here).

@bfromcolo lol - I just downloaded the boinc client... what's "build up some bunkers"?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> done.
> 
> @bfromcolo lol - I just downloaded the boinc client... what's "build up some bunkers"?


Get and complete a lot of tasks but do not submit the work.. So 5 days we know the project. From there we can crunch for 5 days and upload 5 days of work extra instead of just crunching during the 14 day event.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Get and complete a lot of tasks but do not submit the work.. So 5 days we know the project. From there we can crunch for 5 days and upload 5 days of work extra instead of just crunching during the 14 day event.


and what... disable the network activity? I mean I'm in to help out Team OCN, just looking for help in how to play w/o playing 20 questions.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and what... disable the network activity? I mean I'm in to help out Team OCN, just looking for help in how to play w/o playing 20 questions.


Yes thats the easiest way, tell the client to download 5 days of work and when its done downloading suspend network activity, and re-enable it when the project officially starts.

As subsequent projects are announced it can get a little more complicated if you want work from one project while blocking another. There are a variety of methods using the host file, VMs or multiple BOINC instances, these will all get discussed as we go, just hang around.

Your firepower is very welcome, be sure to signup for every project with the same user ID and email and pick the overclock.net team, and sign up in the OP too to win prizes.


----------



## Diffident

I hope they don't announce the Marathon till tomorrow....I still have a days worth of CSG left on 2 machines...only my i3 is free. And I just hit 5 mil in CSG


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and what... disable the network activity? I mean I'm in to help out Team OCN, just looking for help in how to play w/o playing 20 questions.


Ahead of time you can go to Computing preferences and select up to 10 days worth of units to be downloaded with a reserve amount. For me, i put 10 days worth in for the marathon and 10 days as a reserve - See below pic in OTHER.



When tictoc announces what project is to be run, i will then download as many units as i can - or as many as the server will allow. I will then *change* my network settings from ALWAYS to SUSPEND until i we are ready to upload the units when the Marathon officially starts.



This is exciting


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I hope they don't announce the Marathon till tomorrow....I still have a days worth of CSG left on 2 machines...only my i3 is free. And I just hit 5 mil in CSG


Just doing some reading at the official web site:

Quote:


> While the Marathon project is announced exactly five days in advance at 0.00 UTC, the announcement of the other projects are possible at 0.00 UTC, 6.00 UTC, 12.00 UTC, or 18:00 UTC to compensate for geographical advantages. Regardless of the time of the announcement, all disciplines start and end at 0.00 UTC.


So we will know the Marathon project in about 45 min. I have some WCG tasks I will abort, they will quickly go back out.


----------



## lanofsong

Aborting WCG!!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Aborting WCG!!


I told it to give me 2 days worth 3 days ago and it gave me 6. I guess I'm a terrible person, but aborting them now versus suspending them to possibly time out later gets them back out into the wild much quicker.


----------



## lanofsong

I asked for 5 days on my Opteron 4x6174 and i got about 1.5 days worth.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Aborting WCG!!


Ahhh, yeah.

Doing the same here..... and hopefully I get this DP up and running before too late.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I asked for 5 days on my Opteron 4x6174 and i got about 1.5 days worth.


That was my experience with my 5820k and dual l5640 systems, but it went berserk with my FX6300 and PII 1045T and loaded me up. Just want a clean slate to start.


----------



## lanofsong

10 minutes or so before we know what the project is  - i hope it is not delayed as i have to head out and my lady does not want to wait much longer


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I hope they don't announce the Marathon till tomorrow....I still have a days worth of CSG left on 2 machines...only my i3 is free. And I just hit 5 mil in CSG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just doing some reading at the official web site:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> While the Marathon project is announced exactly five days in advance at 0.00 UTC, the announcement of the other projects are possible at 0.00 UTC, 6.00 UTC, 12.00 UTC, or 18:00 UTC to compensate for geographical advantages. Regardless of the time of the announcement, all disciplines start and end at 0.00 UTC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we will know the Marathon project in about 45 min. I have some WCG tasks I will abort, they will quickly go back out.
Click to expand...

Where do you see that. The English page doesn't read like that. https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/28_en_How+it+works.html

Quote:


> All teams should sign up for the Pentathlon until *April 27 2017* using this registration form. Subsequent submissions are possible until May 2 2017, but the project suggestions can not be taken into account.
> 
> The BOINC Pentathlon starts on May 5 2017, 00.00 UTC, and ends on May 19 2017, 00.00 UTC. So, it will run for exactly 14 days.
> 
> No team will know the complete Pentathlon schedule right from the beginning! The exact time and the project for each discipline are announced 5 days (Marathon, Swimming, City Run, Cross Country) or 3 days (Sprint) before their respective start on the main page and via Blog (Feed , Twitter , Facebook ). While every discipline starts and ends at 00.00 UTC, the projects may be announced at different times (00.00 UTC, 06.00 UTC, 12.00 UTC, 18.00 UTC) to avoid that some teams are always surprised in their sleep.
> 
> The disciplines differ in runtime and possible projects. For example, the Marathon runs during the whole Pentathlon, while the Sprint lasts only three days. Hence, at any time at least one discipline will run, but often different disciplines will run simultaneously.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Where do you see that. The English page doesn't read like that. https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/28_en_How+it+works.html


https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/27_en_FAQ.html


----------



## tictoc

Looks like [email protected] is the Marathon Project.


----------



## mmonnin

How why'd they have to do a vbox project...

It is also multi CPU threaded.


----------



## bfromcolo

Looks like Cosmology and Open Zika have both been announced.

https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/start.php


----------



## Diffident

I don't know how well bunkering is going work.....it didn't give me enough tasks to last 5 days.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I don't know how well bunkering is going work.....it didn't give me enough tasks to last 5 days.


You may need to let it get through a number of updates, its likely that server is getting pounded.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I don't know how well bunkering is going work.....it didn't give me enough tasks to last 5 days.


Thats why I didn't abort any tasks. Some projects have short deadlines. Zika has deadlines past 5 days tho.


----------



## mmonnin

1st Cosmology 32 threaded task is taking 2gb of memory so watch out for that.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Looks like [email protected] is the Marathon Project.


K I'm in

I've run it before so it should be easy.

The issue I have with that project is there have been no real results coming out of it.

I just downloaded some units and they have a deadline of May 6


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I don't know how well bunkering is going work.....it didn't give me enough tasks to last 5 days.


I'm gonna run for a few hours and switch drives. I figure three drives per server should give me a substantial bunker. I'll have to load the OS on 'em, but Mint is quick!









I turned off network activity for a bit on one server and when I turned it back on most tasks were "aborted by project". What's up with that?









I have 329 "error" tasks and 1280 in progress.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Looks like Cosmology and Open Zika have both been announced.
> 
> https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/start.php


O yeah, Zika. My fav project on WCG.
The 5960X eats through those like butter.









Right now I will bunker up some of the Cosmology then bunker a butt load of Zika.
I will get the FX3120 drop in tomorrow and have it sit on Cosmology.

Huh, seems I can get past a certain number of Cosmology units on my main rig.


----------



## cekim

Hello all, trying to get going on this over the weekend. Pardon the "newb", but I have to start somewhere.

Assuming I can figure out some functional percent of what I am doing, I have 2 machines I can devote to this for the specified time period and maybe 3 depending.

Trying to sort through setup and software first.

How does planning work in terms of who runs what on what (to get the most bang for the buck)?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Hello all, trying to get going on this over the weekend. Pardon the "newb", but I have to start somewhere.
> 
> Assuming I can figure out some functional percent of what I am doing, I have 2 machines I can devote to this for the specified time period and maybe 3 depending.
> 
> Trying to sort through setup and software first.
> 
> How does planning work in terms of who runs what on what?


We don't generally have an overall team plan, since our team philosophy has always been that everyone runs what they like, and all projects are welcome.









That being said, there will be a good amount of back and forth going on in this thread, along with watching the leaderboard once the compettion begins. As the event progresses there will be a fair amount of tactics that are discussed, and if we need to make a shift in resources, one of our seasoned crunchers will usually alert us with a post in the thread. A look through last year's thread will give you an idea of how things went. http://www.overclock.net/t/1597391/7th-boinc-pentathlon-june-5th-19th-2016/0_50


----------



## cekim

Next dumb question: I notice someone mentioned running in VMs for jobs that run better on linux.

It would ease my setup and future involvement to do this sort of thing using KVM, but I don't know how to gauge the handicap involved as I have no idea of the character of these compute jobs.

Any advice there?

GPU pass-through is still rough enough that I wouldn't like to deal with that, but CPU only computes are "easy".


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Next dumb question: I notice someone mentioned running in VMs for jobs that run better on linux.
> 
> It would ease my setup and future involvement to do this sort of thing using KVM, but I don't know how to gauge the handicap involved as I have no idea of the character of these compute jobs.
> 
> Any advice there?
> 
> GPU pass-through is still rough enough that I wouldn't like to deal with that, but CPU only computes are "easy".


There are very few CPU tasks, in all the BOINC projects, that will run better on Windows, so since you are in Linux you should be pretty well set.

For the GPU projects, outside of [email protected], most of the projects are now fairly comparable in Linux or Windows. Depending on what AMD GPU is used there can be some difficulties running in Linux, due to the state of the AMD GPU Linux drivers on older cards.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Next dumb question: I notice someone mentioned running in VMs for jobs that run better on linux.
> 
> It would ease my setup and future involvement to do this sort of thing using KVM, but I don't know how to gauge the handicap involved as I have no idea of the character of these compute jobs.
> 
> Any advice there?
> 
> GPU pass-through is still rough enough that I wouldn't like to deal with that, but CPU only computes are "easy".


If you're a bit lazy to deal with project switching just crunch the marathon project until we have a solid lead and then decide to do whatever at the last project aannouncement.









For [email protected] make sure virtualization is enabled on your CPU (VT-d/VT-x) if you don't mess with app config. Per their admin it is 2GB memory required per job with v-box.


----------



## Diablosbud

So I grabbed as many [email protected] units as my client would let me, after increasing my stored work to the maximum. I have 20 work units, I'm not sure if that's a lot or not. I was going to crunch them and then bunker them for the start, but everytime I suspend network activity, BOINC stops crunching and the units give me the status "Waiting for network access." Is this some sort of counter-measure to prevent bunkering finished units?


----------



## tictoc

It has to do with the way the Virtual Box wrapper works for Cosmology tasks.

What you can do is limit your upload rate to something like .1 KB/second in BOINC Manager. Although, with Cosmology that might not allow you to grab many more tasks, since there is a limit on tasks in progress per host.


----------



## AlphaC

The planck ones _might_ need network access. People have been bunkering the multiple-hour-long legacy workunits.

I aborted all the May 7th deadline planck ones and got all legacy workunits with a deadline of May 14th. I crunched a few test work units to make sure they work properly on my system.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The planck ones might need network access. People have been bunkering the multiple-hour-long legacy workunits.


Blocking the upload via hosts or firewall works, and the Virtual Box tasks will still run. The Virtual Box tasks appear to just have a requirement that "Network Activity" is allowed for the client, but don't appear to actually need the connection to process the tasks.


----------



## Diablosbud

I think I'm just going to unplug my network cable, watch some movies and wait for them to crunch, then suspend network access with it plugged back in. Does anybody know which [email protected] tasks would be the most well optimized (most credit for the time spent crunching)?


----------



## 4thKor

I've got almost 1300 of the camb_legacy tasks downloaded and running. At 7 1/2 to 8 hrs each I should have them done by Tuesday. I'll have to load Mint on two more drives to bunker another 640 or so before we start. May not drop any of the ones I'm crunching now until well into the Pentathlon.


----------



## AlphaC

planck units appear to give 50 points but the legacy ones appear to give around 250-300 but take much longer


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> planck units appear to give 50 points but the legacy ones appear to give around 250-300 but take much longer


Thanks, maybe I'll just go legacy since they're likely more stable and it's what the more experienced people seem to be doing.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If you're a bit lazy to deal with project switching just crunch the marathon project until we have a solid lead and then decide to do whatever at the last project aannouncement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For [email protected] make sure virtualization is enabled on your CPU (VT-d/VT-x) if you don't mess with app config. Per their admin it is 2GB memory required per job with v-box.


ok, I'll go bare metal this time around. Once I know the ropes, I'll look at VMs which might make me more able to spread computes around. I still have to get work done.









I always have VT extensions enabled for other KVM work and my GPUs are all Nvidia running their driver, so CUDA is good-to-go. I've setup GPU pass-through before, but right now its more trouble than its worth on my scale.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*


Just started crunching for the first time last night. Much new. Very confuzzled.









I'm getting the hang of it though.

I'm going to be busy over the next few weeks preparing my thesis defense, so I won't have much time to micromanage multiple clients. At the very least I'll try to have one computer going in the marathon. Also I'm probably not going to attempt to bunker work units, especially since the VM units appear to be tricky to stockpile.

Anyway, I'm excited to participate. You guys have helped our folding team a lot recently, and I wanted to show my appreciation by returning the favor.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started crunching for the first time last night. Much new. Very confuzzled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting the hang of it though.
> 
> I'm going to be busy over the next few weeks preparing my thesis defense, so I won't have much time to micromanage multiple clients. At the very least I'll try to have one computer going in the marathon. Also I'm probably not going to attempt to bunker work units, especially since the VM units appear to be tricky to stockpile.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to participate. You guys have helped our folding team a lot recently, and I wanted to show my appreciation by returning the favor.
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard.









Running the marathon makes things easy, and anything that you can contribute to the team is most appreciated. Good luck on your defense. The build-up can be pretty stressful, but once the day comes to present your thesis, remember you are the expert on the topic.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Just started crunching for the first time last night. Much new. Very confuzzled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting the hang of it though.
> 
> I'm going to be busy over the next few weeks preparing my thesis defense, so I won't have much time to micromanage multiple clients. At the very least I'll try to have one computer going in the marathon. Also I'm probably not going to attempt to bunker work units, especially since the VM units appear to be tricky to stockpile.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to participate. You guys have helped our folding team a lot recently, and I wanted to show my appreciation by returning the favor.


Welcome aboard and good luck with the thesis!

I am blocking uploads of Cosmology work units with this at the bottom of my hosts file. But with the limited number of tasks it is allowing in progress per host I will need a plan B soon enough.

# entries to clock BOINC uploads
127.0.0.1 www.cosmologyathome.org


----------



## BulletBait

Oh good. I was going to say I'll sign up again, but probably wouldn't start bunkering (working on units at all) until later tonight. I have a day off and my usual bar is closed today so I was going to be using my computer. Otherwise I'd be driven up the wall with boredom.

I should also probably start up my laptop this year around... And will probably offline sometime this week to fix my GPU placement and repipe it and throw my extra 280X in... So at least I won't be overly affected if not too many WUs are being doled out.


----------



## spdaimon

Hey guys...this was posted in the BOINC Notice, and I found the same message on the forums. It looks like we are supposed to be doing the Planck sub-project?
Quote:


> And in addition to the new Planck jobs, [email protected] is the "Marathon" project for the yearly BOINC Pentathlon contest! You can find out more about the Pentathlon here.
> 
> To slightly sweeten the deal, we'd like to add a few more thank-yous to the paper, so we will again take the top 3 users and top team (excluding the winners from last time) and add your names to the paper. Although you're welcome to start crunching Planck jobs now, the contest will be only considering Planck jobs returned during the Pentathlon which runs from May 5th to May 19th (see above link for a countdown). We'll post an updated page to keep track of the leaders this week. Good luck everyone!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Hey guys...this was posted in the BOINC Notice, and I found the same message on the forums. It looks like we are supposed to be doing the Planck sub-project?


Its only for their paper. All points from Cosmology count towards the Pent.


----------



## emoga

You scared me for a sec @spdaimon







Quote:


> pschoefer: it's perfectly fine to run camb_legacy if you can't or don't want to run vbox apps


----------



## spdaimon

ok. Just wanted to make sure we didn't charge off in the wrong direction!


----------



## emoga

It's actually a cool challenge









I wish more project administrators would consider these types of rewards for their users.


----------



## bfromcolo

I've got 4 systems running Cosmology and I have blocked the IP in my host files so I am collecting completed work, those systems are all at max tasks. I have all those systems set to receive ZIKA but not getting anything. My 5820k has 300 ZIKA tasks, so its probably good for now. Everything is crunching for now but from a strategy perspective its really hard to know if I should be doing anything different. I guess once something runs out of work I will do something. Really surprising that a WCG project would run out of work.


----------



## 4thKor

I tried collecting some Zika earlier. No go.


----------



## cekim

Ok, so step 1 is done... I assume there's nothing more to optimize for this "marathon" setup? (see image below). It's set to chew up 100% of resources for now - going to let that run for a bit and see if there is any cause for concern temp-wise (this is an OC'd 2696).

Given that I just plan to fire up this run for the duration of the challenge (i.e. turn it on 5/5, off on 5/19) and do other things on other machines, is there some reason to pre-queue work that I am missing?


Spoiler: Click for screenshot







EDIT: "Cross Project ID"? Not sure what to put there in the OP signup.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> EDIT: "Cross Project ID"? Not sure what to put there in the OP signup.


BOINC Wiki:
Cross Project ID

That's the long explanation. The short one is it shows up in your profile of any of the BOINC project and statistics pages as a 17(?) digit/letter code derived from your account email. Along with your account and weak account keys.

[email protected] Account Info Example. Was the first one I had pulled up on my computer. Cosmology will have one as well.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> BOINC Wiki:
> Cross Project ID
> 
> That's the long explanation. The short one is it shows up in your profile of any of the BOINC project and statistics pages as a 17(?) digit/letter code. Along with your account and weak account keys.
> 
> [email protected] Account Info Example. Was the first one I had pulled up on my computer. Cosmology will have on as well.


Yeah, thanks... I found it after posting on my [email protected] account...

My "team" field is blank right now despite having joined:


It launched all those jobs right away in "simple view" once I selected it and "simple" is buggy on my system - only advanced seems to function - simple is just a blank box.

So, I am assuming future launches using the existing account (vs. creating a new one) will include the team?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Ok, so step 1 is done... I assume there's nothing more to optimize for this "marathon" setup? (see image below). It's set to chew up 100% of resources for now - going to let that run for a bit and see if there is any cause for concern temp-wise (this is an OC'd 2696).
> 
> Given that I just plan to fire up this run for the duration of the challenge (i.e. turn it on 5/5, off on 5/19) and do other things on other machines, is there some reason to pre-queue work that I am missing?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: "Cross Project ID"? Not sure what to put there in the OP signup.


Its important to use the same BOINC user ID, email, and to signup with overclock.net with every project.

You can look up your CPID here https://boincstats.com/en I searched cekim and did not see anything close signed up with overclock.net. Go to the project page and sign on with the team.


----------



## Jpmboy

not skilled enough yet to "bunker" anthing...








So, two rig s are running at a good cpu load (all have or have had vbox installed), my 6950X rig just can't get past 36% load on the cosmology project. I had Zika running and then it just stopped sending tasks. IDK... if I manage to contribute a point or two it will be by luck only.




The problem child.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Its important to use the same BOINC user ID, email, and to signup with overclock.net with every project.
> 
> You can look up your CPID here https://boincstats.com/en I searched cekim and did not see anything close signed up with overclock.net. Go to the project page and sign on with the team.


ok, signed up on bionicstats.com I guess I missed that step. I signed up first with [email protected] and got an account/CPID there.

I did use the same uname/email for [email protected] as I have here per the instructions.

Trying to join a team on boinc stats now, but its doing a chicken-egg thing of I need a project, but it can't find the user, but I need some points before it can find the user -repeat... I just created/confirmed the account, so I'm guessing something isn't up-to-date yet.

EDIT: ok, it let me now... The account/uname/email AND password must match on boincstats and your projects I guess or it can't connect them (shows "incorrect passoword" on the "my projects" page).

[email protected] + ocn appears setup on my side.


----------



## bfromcolo

Bunkering just requires blocking uploads of completed work. Once your system has downloaded the maximum number of tasks allowed, a hosts file entry will block the uploads. What I have done on my systems is set the client to get 5 days of work for Cosmology and once I see the message telling me I have all the work I can get I add this to my hosts file:

# entries to clock BOINC uploads
127.0.0.1 www.cosmologyathome.org

I have my systems set to receive WCG ZIKA as well so once they sort out their issues I am hopeful I can get work to keep these systems busy.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> ok, signed up on bionicstats.com I guess I missed that step. I signed up first with [email protected] and got an account/CPID there.
> 
> I did use the same uname/email for [email protected] as I have here per the instructions.
> 
> Trying to join a team on boinc stats now, but its doing a chicken-egg thing of I need a project, but it can't find the user, but I need some points before it can find the user -repeat... I just created/confirmed the account, so I'm guessing something isn't up-to-date yet.
> 
> EDIT: ok, it let me now... The account/uname/email AND password must match on boincstats and your projects I guess or it can't connect them (shows "incorrect passoword" on the "my projects" page).
> 
> [email protected] + ocn appears setup on my side.


Go to the project website www.cosmologyathome.org and select the team.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> ok, signed up on bionicstats.com I guess I missed that step. I signed up first with [email protected] and got an account/CPID there.
> 
> I did use the same uname/email for [email protected] as I have here per the instructions.
> 
> Trying to join a team on boinc stats now, but its doing a chicken-egg thing of I need a project, but it can't find the user, but I need some points before it can find the user -repeat... I just created/confirmed the account, so I'm guessing something isn't up-to-date yet.
> 
> EDIT: ok, it let me now... The account/uname/email AND password must match on boincstats and your projects I guess or it can't connect them (shows "incorrect passoword" on the "my projects" page).
> 
> [email protected] + ocn appears setup on my side.


BOINCstats is not needed. Your CPID is at the bottom of this page. You're a part of OCN. Its in your previous screenshot.

https://www.cosmologyathome.org/home.php


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Go to the project website www.cosmologyathome.org and select the team.


Already did and had previously. What I had not done was setup a boincstats account - which I have now done.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Already did and had previously. What I had not done was setup a boincstats account - which I have now done.


Yes having an account at boinc stats is not needed, just a easy place to look up your CPID.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> BOINCstats is not needed. Your CPID is at the bottom of this page. You're a part of OCN. Its in your previous screenshot.
> 
> https://www.cosmologyathome.org/home.php


That's what I understood at first, but it when it launched the jobs, it did not include overclock.net as the team. I found the CPID you indicated and signed up in the OP.

I had to abort those jobs and re-start to get the team added to my job status, but it is there now. Thanks for the help and patience... On to the next machine.


----------



## cekim

Performance question:
"100%" on linux seems to mean all threads (36 in this case).

Has anyone looked at whether this is a net benefit? (i.e. whether limiting CPU resources to one job per core would actually be faster?)

A quick google didn't yield any results.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> That's what I understood at first, but it when it launched the jobs, it did not include overclock.net as the team. I found the CPID you indicated and signed up in the OP.
> 
> I had to abort those jobs and re-start to get the team added to my job status, but it is there now. Thanks for the help and patience... On to the next machine.


Once joining a team updating the project in boinc manager will get your team info and display it.

No idea if its faster to run many single tasks or one big one.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> No idea if its faster to run many single tasks or one big one.


Not "one big" one, but limiting resources to 50% of threads so that it would never have more than one job per physical CPU core. I've run into many cases where, lacking I/O bounds, parallel jobs run the same or faster overall with 18 parallel processes as they do with 36.

It depends wildly on the nature of the job, I/O, cache-invalidation, synchronization, etc...

So, this isn't a question of "one vs many" but 18 vs 36 (physical cores vs HyperThreads), for this particular job?


----------



## mmonnin

That'll depend on the CPU type and what is shared between threads on the same CPU core.. Can always try with HT on and off. I wouldn't trust an OS to evenly distribute threads evenly at 50%.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> That'll depend on the CPU type and what is shared between threads on the same CPU core.. Can always try with HT on and off. I wouldn't trust an OS to evenly distribute threads evenly at 50%.


My observations and measurements in other such work seem to show that the linux kernel has a pretty good handle on spreading work correctly on HT intel processors.

Same goes for windows on Intel CPUs.

Fair point though that the only way to be sure is disable HT, but rebooting computers is something windows people do.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> That'll depend on the CPU type and what is shared between threads on the same CPU core.. Can always try with HT on and off. I wouldn't trust an OS to evenly distribute threads evenly at 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> My observations and measurements in other such work seem to show that the linux kernel has a pretty good handle on spreading work correctly on HT intel processors.
> 
> Same goes for windows on Intel CPUs.
> 
> Fair point though that the only way to be sure is disable HT, but rebooting computers is something windows people do.
Click to expand...

The majority of BOINC projects have single threaded CPU tasks. The only projects that have multi-threaded tasks are [email protected], YAFU, and the projects that use a Virtual Box wrapper ([email protected] and [email protected]). I haven't tested the efficiency of the multi-threaded tasks, and the VBox tasks add a whole other layer of complexity. There is a high probability that HT off is actually more efficient on the VBox tasks. I generally use KVM or ESXi for virtualization, so I'm not sure how the current VBox client handles HT. There is probably some info on the [email protected] forums, but I haven't had a chance to dig into it.

There used to be a hit with HT enabled on a number of the "regular" (no muti-threaded tasks) projects, but I believe that all projects are now equally or more efficient with HT enabled.


----------



## mmonnin

Yafu also has several multi threaded non-vbox apps. I had just ran a couple units to get WUProp hours in April.


----------



## tictoc

Forgot about YAFU (thanks and edited).







There might actually be some other mt apps, but it has been awhile since I checked.


----------



## ihatelolcats

how do i find my cross project ID?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how do i find my cross project ID?


If you click on your BOINC postbit, it's at the top of your BOINC Stats page.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how do i find my cross project ID?
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on your BOINC postbit, it's at the top of your BOINC Stats page.
Click to expand...

oh yeah. sweet, signed up. oddly the cosmology task i got isn't using any cpu power... planck_param_sims 2.04 (vbox64_mt)


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how do i find my cross project ID?
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on your BOINC postbit, it's at the top of your BOINC Stats page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah. sweet, signed up. oddly the cosmology task i got isn't using any cpu power... planck_param_sims 2.04 (vbox64_mt)
Click to expand...

For the vbox tasks (planck and boinc2docker) you need to have Virtual Box installed and enable AMD-V in the BIOS, since it actually runs in a Virtual Box wrapper.


----------



## Jpmboy

hey guys... will this defer upload of results AND download of tasks, or just delay results being set to the server?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how do i find my cross project ID?
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on your BOINC postbit, it's at the top of your BOINC Stats page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah. sweet, signed up. oddly the cosmology task i got isn't using any cpu power... planck_param_sims 2.04 (vbox64_mt)
Click to expand...

Same for me i got 100+ of them also


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Same for me i got 100+ of them also


Interesting. I got a big batch of cambridge_something_or_the_other just last night and they definitely kept my cpu warm all night...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

legacy ones will run for me but none of the vbox64 ones do i had to suspend the vbox to get legacy to run.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> legacy ones will run for me but none of the vbox64 ones do i had to suspend the vbox to get legacy to run.


Oh, I see - does the pentathalon specify which? I didn't see that, but I may have missed it being distracted by more basic issues of running at all.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Oh, I see - does the pentathalon specify which? I didn't see that, but I may have missed it being distracted by more basic issues of running at all.


It does not matter which unit as all will be counted for the Pentathlon.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey guys... will this defer upload of results AND download of tasks, or just delay results being set to the server?


Hmmm - I have not tried this.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I might give the non-vbox cosmology work units a shot if it'll give them to me. Vbox ones just destroy the usability of my rig


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I might give the non-vbox cosmology work units a shot if it'll give them to me. Vbox ones just destroy the usability of my rig


Judging by last night, they will do a fine job of destroying the usability of your rig unless you dial them back, but its easy to do so. I left it at 100% and it pegged it nicely.

At least under linux, it remained responsive and you could see the computes backing off quickly when you opened a browser for instance, but it definitely pegged the machine.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey guys... will this defer upload of results AND download of tasks, or just delay results being set to the server?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey guys... will this defer upload of results AND download of tasks, or just delay results being set to the server?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm - I have not tried this.
Click to expand...

I am 99% sure that will suspend all network activity.

The easiest way to do it without messing with a hosts file, firewall rules, or anther instance of BOINC, is to throttle the upload speed in the BOINC manager settings to .1 kB/second. With the upload speed limited to 100 bytes/second, you should be able to download a whole new bunch of tasks without leaking out any completed tasks. Generally the uploads will actually time out at that speed, and nothing will even be uploaded.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Judging by last night, they will do a fine job of destroying the usability of your rig unless you dial them back, but its easy to do so. I left it at 100% and it pegged it nicely.
> 
> At least under linux, it remained responsive and you could see the computes backing off quickly when you opened a browser for instance, but it definitely pegged the machine.


Vbox ones introduce a good second of mouse pointer lag, so... Yeah, I'd call that non-usable. With most other projects I don't even notice that all eight threads are loaded.

My three days of Zika work units will hopefully last until the start given my new HOTS addiction


----------



## Bal3Wolf

My xeon box wont max out on the vbox ones either


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> My xeon box wont max out on the vbox ones either


I was planning on adding user accounts and just brute-force launching clients that way. boinc0 boinc1, etc...

Call me paranoid, but I'm not thrilled about running a daemon at the OS level to do this sort of stuff. I'm sure everyone means well, but we are intentionally creating the equivalent of a "bot net" here, so I have a hard time letting it out of pure unprivileged user-space.

So far the tools seem to be fine with that, just adds a step and requires a VNC to my compute nodes to manage it.


----------



## mmonnin

A daemon? The --daemon flag in linux is just to detach the client from the terminal window. Its the same as detach_console in windows. Otherwise when the terminal window is closed the boinc clients stops.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> oh yeah. sweet, signed up. oddly the cosmology task i got isn't using any cpu power... planck_param_sims 2.04 (vbox64_mt)


Keep in mind that the vbox tasks have to boot into the VM, then there is usually a downloaded (or at least network transfer of some time) WU, and then it will start crunching.

Also, even though this is a different project, following some of the guidelines in this checklist helped work out some of the kinks with the vmbox apps:

https://lhcathome.cern.ch/lhcathome/forum_thread.php?id=4161

The important bits were:

Making sure boinc + virtual box are up to date
Installing the ExtensionPack for virtual box (this can be found on the virtualbox website)
Making sure that VT-X or AMD-v were turned on in the BIOS
Checking that vm extensions aren't disabled in client_state.xml


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> A daemon? The --daemon flag in linux is just to detach the client from the terminal window. Its the same as detach_console in windows. Otherwise when the terminal window is closed the boinc clients stops.


Different "daemon" meaning here in my concern/statement:

The default behavior in linux if you install boinc from the distro's repositories is to setup a persistent service (ie. systemctl enable boinc-client.service).

This allows you to have the client running in the background at boot without any user intervention. However, it also means you are launch the service from the OS rather than purely from user space.

It _should_ be secure and partitioned into its own uid, but...

Windows security model is terrible - full-stop so, its not really a meaningful benchmark for good ideas.


----------



## mmonnin

There is a BOINC user in Linux. It owns the folder /var/lib/boinc-client.


----------



## tictoc

There is also a boinc group, and if you add yourself to the boinc group it makes management much easier.

Code:



Code:


# gpasswd -a user boinc

I don't enable the boinc.service after install, since I prefer to start and stop the client rather than having it start at boot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I am 99% sure that will suspend all network activity.
> 
> The easiest way to do it without messing with a hosts file, firewall rules, or anther instance of BOINC, is to throttle the upload speed in the BOINC manager settings to .1 kB/second. With the upload speed limited to 100 bytes/second, you should be able to download a whole new bunch of tasks without leaking out any completed tasks. Generally the uploads will actually time out at that speed, and nothing will even be uploaded.


I dropped the upload to 0.01 kB/s ... seems to have worked nicely! Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> There is also a boinc group, and if you add yourself to the boinc group it makes management much easier.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # gpasswd -a user boinc
> 
> I don't enable the boinc.service after install, since I prefer to start and stop the client rather than having it start at boot.


same here.. same with [email protected]


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I am 99% sure that will suspend all network activity.
> 
> The easiest way to do it without messing with a hosts file, firewall rules, or anther instance of BOINC, is to throttle the upload speed in the BOINC manager settings to .1 kB/second. With the upload speed limited to 100 bytes/second, you should be able to download a whole new bunch of tasks without leaking out any completed tasks. Generally the uploads will actually time out at that speed, and nothing will even be uploaded.


I like this solution better but some of my older work units leaked out before settings were changed (I hit update in BOINC manager at some point but maybe they didn't apply the the ones downloaded earlier)

I ended up changing the settings on [email protected] as well.

https://www.cosmologyathome.org/prefs.php?subset=global


----------



## 4thKor

The website is where I limited mine. Didn't read the directions thoroughly. It's working fine though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> The website is where I limited mine. Didn't read the directions thoroughly. It's working fine though.


Directions?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Directions?


Previous post about limiting upload in the boinc program on the computer.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Previous post about limiting upload in the boinc program on the computer.


nah... "reading directions" is nearly heresy in most threads.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah... "reading directions" is nearly heresy in most threads.


I didn't even read this post that I've quoted...


----------



## cekim

ok, machine 2 up - zikka doesn't seem to reach 100% cpu load (see image) on this machine... Anyone else see the same?

I'm going to try linux gpu on this machine as well.


Spoiler: Click for 8 core zikka screenshot







EDIT: NVM, looks like that's a default setting. (60% load), not sure why one machine got that and the other got 100%? A question for another day I guess...


----------



## cekim

and machine 3 (winblows) is up...


Spoiler: Click for boinc machine3







So, I guess now we wait... _might_ be able spare one or two more for shorter duration stuff depending on my other work loads. I'll make sure they are setup.

Ready to go we have:
1. Marathon: 2696v3 (all-core-turbo OC) (headless)
2. City Run: 5960x (4.7GHz OC) (980's but so far GPU computes frozen trying to download Einstein)
3. GPU: 6700k + 2x1080 (2100MHz OC) winblows for gpu computes.

In reserve for shorter runs we have:
2696v3 (all-core turbo OC)
5960x (4.4GHz OC) (headless)


----------



## valvehead

I managed to bunker a bunch of units. A 5820K and a 2600K with ~300 WCG Zika units, and another 2600K with 60 of a variety of [email protected] units.

Hopefully I'm doing it right.


----------



## lanofsong

It appears that i made a booboo while messing around with the upload speed last night and ended up uploading quite a few WU







- how embarrassing.

With that said - back to work


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I've been tempted to let a few dozen work units upload simply so I can have an actual amount of work for my computer to be crunching on the 4th and 5th...


----------



## 4thKor

I let some slip out too. Good to see point assignment though. Not too bad I don't think.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I wound up letting a decent portion of my built-up work units slip out in order to be certain I had enough work to last until the start. I really didn't want to be leaving the rig just idling while I was at work after all







That and, in the end, it's the science that counts ^_^


----------



## LarsL

I got about 400 zika between my 3770k and my MAC pro. I'll look at my TC rig tonight and see if I can get that one crunching also.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I wound up letting a decent portion of my built-up work units slip out in order to be certain I had enough work to last until the start. I really didn't want to be leaving the rig just idling while I was at work after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and, in the end, it's the science that counts ^_^


Its not hard to setup an additional client..


----------



## Jpmboy

So on this one machine I have all these transfers pending... is this what "bunkering" is supposed to do?



and on this other rig it still seems to be able to upload a little at 0.01 kB/s if i'm reading this graph correctly


----------



## mmonnin

Only results returned during the event will count towards the team goal. Since we know what projects it will be we can complete a bunch of work ahead of time and then release after the event starts. So we can essentially cram 19 days of work into 14.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Only results returned during the event will count towards the team goal. Since we know what projects it will be we can complete a bunch of work ahead of time and then release after the event starts. So we can essentially cram 19 days of work into 14.


yeah, I just am not sure I got this set up right. I guess that if you have all the projects downloaded you need, one could simply schedule the upload to occur on the opening day using the scheduler built into the client?


----------



## fragamemnon

Is anybody running Cosmology under Windows 8.1? I can't get the projects to start (past the 0.1% wrapper initialization).
The VM gets stuck at the initialization after loading the 1491st LNXSYBUS device and a dhcp message with timestamp.

I will appreciate any combination of VirtualBox + BOINC that works.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, I just am not sure I got this set up right. I guess that if you have all the projects downloaded you need, one could simply schedule the upload to occur on the opening day using the scheduler built into the client?


I would think that would work. I've never tried it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Is anybody running Cosmology under Windows 8.1? I can't get the projects to start (past the 0.1% wrapper initialization).
> The VM gets stuck at the initialization after loading the 1491st LNXSYBUS device and a dhcp message with timestamp.
> 
> I will appreciate any combination of VirtualBox + BOINC that works.


http://www.cosmologyathome.org/faq.php#my-cambboinc2docker-jobs-stop-at-0100

I'm guessing it has already downloaded a large file? I have only run it on Win7 and Linux. There are some points about requiring Vbox and extensions to be updated past the version that comes with BOINC. Download install as normal for both.

http://www.cosmologyathome.org/forum_thread.php?id=7406#21091


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So one this one machine I have all these transfers pending... is this what "bunkering" is supposed to do?
> 
> 
> 
> and on this other rig it still seems to be able to upload a little at 0.01 kB/s if i'm reading this graph correctly


Yup - that is what bunkering looks like - mine looked similar to that yesterday and then pffft..gone! Just like that - messed up my upload speed.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, I just am not sure I got this set up right. I guess that if you have all the projects downloaded you need, one could simply schedule the upload to occur on the opening day using the scheduler built into the client?
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that would work. I've never tried it.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Is anybody running Cosmology under Windows 8.1? I can't get the projects to start (past the 0.1% wrapper initialization).
> The VM gets stuck at the initialization after loading the 1491st LNXSYBUS device and a dhcp message with timestamp.
> 
> I will appreciate any combination of VirtualBox + BOINC that works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.cosmologyathome.org/faq.php#my-cambboinc2docker-jobs-stop-at-0100
> 
> I'm guessing it has already downloaded a large file? I have only run it on Win7 and Linux. There are some points about requiring Vbox and extensions to be updated past the version that comes with BOINC. Download install as normal for both.
> 
> http://www.cosmologyathome.org/forum_thread.php?id=7406#21091
Click to expand...

Already been past those steps.

Now i get a size mismatch error for the wrapper when I attempt to run VBox 5.1.18 along with BOINC 7.6.33.








I am only able to run single-core tasks.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Already been past those steps.
> 
> Now i get a size mismatch error for the wrapper when I attempt to run VBox 5.1.18 along with BOINC 7.6.33.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only able to run single-core tasks.


I had some sort of DHCP error when running the VBox units as well. Latest BOINC client, latest VBox from the official site, and Guest Additions installed. After that I just decided to run Camb Legacy instead







.


----------



## mmonnin

A DHCP error reported here but no solution.
http://www.cosmologyathome.org/forum_thread.php?id=7456


----------



## fragamemnon

Tonight I might get to switching my 2P back over to Linux again. I will try running the new VBox app there.
Seems like this computer will be switched over to Legacy though.

If anyone has the file *vboxwrapper_26197_windows_x86_64.exe* in the project dir with size *1,372,456* bytes (and not 1,330,740), please send it over to me. I want to try a brute force solution to the size mismatch.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Its not hard to setup an additional client..


Good point, but I'm not sacrificing the usability of my daily rig just to have a larger bunker.... Especially with how much I rant about the practice on HWBot.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Tonight I might get to switching my 2P back over to Linux again. I will try running the new VBox app there.
> Seems like this computer will be switched over to Legacy though.
> 
> If anyone has the file *vboxwrapper_26197_windows_x86_64.exe* in the project dir with size *1,372,456* bytes (and not 1,330,740), please send it over to me. I want to try a brute force solution to the size mismatch.


 Here.

vboxwrapper_26197_windows_x86_64.zip 441k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Yup - that is what bunkering looks like - mine looked similar to that yesterday and then pffft..gone! Just like that - messed up my upload speed.


Thanks! I was worried that these rigs are crunching away (44 threads) and I as just flushing the results (like never to be uploaded).









your work was not gone, right? It uploaded... so not lost all together.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Tonight I might get to switching my 2P back over to Linux again. I will try running the new VBox app there.
> Seems like this computer will be switched over to Legacy though.
> 
> If anyone has the file *vboxwrapper_26197_windows_x86_64.exe* in the project dir with size *1,372,456* bytes (and not 1,330,740), please send it over to me. I want to try a brute force solution to the size mismatch.


I am running Windows 8.1, BOINC 7.6.33, and VBox 5.0.18. I had issues with the latest VBox release, so I rolled back to the prior release and have had no issues. I have completed at least a few hundred planck and boinc2docker tasks with that OS VBox combination.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Yup - that is what bunkering looks like - mine looked similar to that yesterday and then pffft..gone! Just like that - messed up my upload speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I was worried that these rigs are crunching away (44 threads) and I as just flushing the results (like never to be uploaded).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your work was not gone, right? It uploaded... so not lost all together.
Click to expand...

For WCG you can just shut down network activity with BOINC Manager once you have enough work. If you are going to use the schedule I would suggest setting it to 0800 UTC on May 5th. Last year there was an issue on one of the projects, and the baseline stats did not get pulled at 23:59, so a bunch of work got turned in right at the start and didn't get counted for the event.


----------



## mm67

No problems here with latest Virtualbox, VM tasks are running fine on Windows 7, 10 and macOS Sierra rigs. BTW. If Denis is chosen as one of disciplines PPD on macOS Sierrra is more than double compared to Windows and Linux. Hackintosh on Virtualbox makes great PPD as well


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Already been past those steps.
> 
> Now i get a size mismatch error for the wrapper when I attempt to run VBox 5.1.18 along with BOINC 7.6.33.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only able to run single-core tasks.


Is 5.1.18 the beta version that says not to use it?


----------



## cekim

Einstien on linux does not seem to know how to use my nvidia GPUs (using the nvidia proprietary driver).

Not clear to me yet how/if I can make that work, the instructions I find seem to be relying on opensource versions, but maybe I am looking in the wrong place. We don't know if they are going to use that one, so not worth debugging yet.

Also appears that if I wanted to throw the 1080 that's holding down paper on my desk into my desktop linux machine and do gpu only on there that I would have to dive into .xml files to tell it to use gpu 1, but NOT gpu 0.

I guess I'll stick to windows for GPU for now and start figuring out this bunkering business as the top priority.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i see others are having the same problem with the vbox tasks. for the record, i have installed vbox 5.1.22 with the extension pack, and it doesn't work


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Keep in mind that the vbox tasks have to boot into the VM, then there is usually a downloaded (or at least network transfer of some time) WU, and then it will start crunching.
> 
> Also, even though this is a different project, following some of the guidelines in this checklist helped work out some of the kinks with the vmbox apps:
> 
> https://lhcathome.cern.ch/lhcathome/forum_thread.php?id=4161
> 
> The important bits were:
> 
> Making sure boinc + virtual box are up to date
> Installing the ExtensionPack for virtual box (this can be found on the virtualbox website)
> Making sure that VT-X or AMD-v were turned on in the BIOS
> Checking that vm extensions aren't disabled in client_state.xml


I quoted this so that it's handy for myself and maybe others. I've loaded Win 7 on my 2P and want to try this. The above link is quite informative!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i see others are having the same problem with the vbox tasks. for the record, i have installed vbox 5.1.22 with the extension pack, and it doesn't work


I have 5.1.18r114002 running on Windows 10 and an FX-6300 and it worked fine.


----------



## 4thKor

Do I install BOINC in Vbox? And if so, should I use Win 7 in Vbox since my main OS is Win 7?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Do I install BOINC in Vbox? And if so, should I use Win 7 in Vbox since my main OS is Win 7?


You just need to have VBox installed on the system. Other than that you just run it like any normal task. The wrapper will start the VM, and if you want you can open VBox and watch the output from the VM.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Do I install BOINC in Vbox? And if so, should I use Win 7 in Vbox since my main OS is Win 7?


I run Mint in VBox on a couple Win 10 hosts. I can get Mint installed and patched a lot faster than WIndows

edit - but yes if you mean to run Cosmology multi threaded tasks you just need to install VBox


----------



## bfromcolo

Is there some trick to getting BOINC Tasks to see a VBox on another system? It sees the host instance fine, but not the VM. I have the same issue with BOINC Manager.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Is there some trick to getting BOINC Tasks to see a VBox on another system? It sees the host instance fine, but not the VM.


That is going to depend on how you have the network set up on the VM. If it is bridged, then your router should just assign it an IP, and it should just look like any other system on the network.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> That is going to depend on how you have the network set up on the VM. If it is bridged, then your router should just assign it an IP, and it should just look like any other system on the network.


Well thats not how I have it, looks like it defaulted to NAT, let me give that a try.

Edit - Thanks that did it.


----------



## 4thKor

How do I install the VB OS from a flash drive? Or can I?


----------



## bfromcolo

I typically install from an ISO, not a live session USB stick, so I don't know if you can. You should be able to read the ISO if its on a USB stick though.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> How do I install the VB OS from a flash drive? Or can I?


I am not sure what you are trying to accomplish. If all you want to do is be able to run the Cosmology tasks, then you do not need to set up a VM to do that. You will just need to install Virtual Box on the system that you want to run the Cosmology tasks on.

If you are trying to set up a VM for other reasons, the easiest way is to just have the ISO for the OS install on the system, and then just point to that ISO location to install the OS. You can have it on a flash drive or a CD for that matter, but it is not necessary.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Do I install BOINC in Vbox? And if so, should I use Win 7 in Vbox since my main OS is Win 7?
> 
> 
> 
> I run Mint in VBox on a couple Win 10 hosts. I can get Mint installed and patched a lot faster than WIndows
> 
> edit - but yes if you mean to run Cosmology multi threaded tasks you just need to install VBox
Click to expand...

To continue the off-topic conversation







That sounds like VMception.

Are you running the VBox tasks on your VM's, and if so how does Virtual Box work with nested VM's? I have only used nested VMs with VMware.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> To continue the off-topic conversation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like VMception.
> 
> Are you running the VBox tasks on your VM's, and if so how does Virtual Box work with nested VM's? I have only used nested VMs with VMware.


I dont have nested VMs. So it has a bunch of legacy tasks at the moment.


----------



## 4thKor

I've installed VirtualBox. I don't have to set up a VM then?

Another question. How do I configure Einstein for no CPU's (except those needed)?


----------



## Tex1954

I installed VB on two Linux Mint setups, 32 cores total, and did nothing else to make cosmology work.

You can setup whar Einstein uses on there website in the project preferences... just un-check the Use CPU box.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I installed VB on two Linux Mint setups, 32 cores total, and did nothing else to make cosmology work.
> 
> You can setup whar Einstein uses on there website in the project preferences... just un-check the Use CPU box.


Does that that mean you have GPUs working under linux? With nouveau or Nvidia drivers?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I installed VB on two Linux Mint setups, 32 cores total, and did nothing else to make cosmology work.
> 
> You can setup whar Einstein uses on there website in the project preferences... just un-check the Use CPU box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that that mean you have GPUs working under linux? With nouveau or Nvidia drivers?
Click to expand...

We should move this to the [email protected] thread, but to answer your question you will need the proprietary drivers to run any OpenCl or CUDA tasks.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> You can setup whar Einstein uses on there website in the project preferences... just un-check the Use CPU box.


There isn't a "Use CPU box like others have. I changed usage to 25% since it's using 6 processors out of 24 for the GPU's.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> There isn't a "Use CPU box like others have. I changed usage to 25% since it's using 6 processors out of 24 for the GPU's.


My bad....









You have to un-select the NON-GPU projects....


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> My bad....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to un-select the NON-GPU projects....


@tictoc showed me how to disable CPU tasks.

On another note, I'm running three camb_boinc2 tasks using six CPU's each. Right in line with my Einstein settings. And the 7990 has suddenly flat-lined to a straight 96% usage (3 cons tasks ea) and temps have dropped.









Dang! These tasks run in just over 6 minutes! It'll take a bunch of these to be able to bunker.

It has shown itself apparent that I can't run Einstein with Cosmology. All Einstein tasks have comutational errors. I shut it down. Cosmology has dropped to one task at over 5 days est. completion, still showing 6 CPU's but 24 CPU jobs are in the cue. Hopefully this 5 day runtime is way off!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> For WCG you can just shut down network activity with BOINC Manager once you have enough work. If you are going to use the schedule I would suggest setting it to 0800 UTC on May 5th. Last year there was an issue on one of the projects, and the baseline stats did not get pulled at 23:59, so a bunch of work got turned in right at the start and didn't get counted for the event.


got it (I think







). thanks. Saturday the 6th or 0800 Friday the 5th.


----------



## 4thKor

I can't seem to be able to get VirtualBox to run correctly. I first downloaded the newest version and extensions, fired it up, and all was well for two units running six of 24 cores. It then started 24 core tasks and wouldn't go past 0.100 completion for upwards of half an hour. Then the tasks would fail. I noticed a warning box stating I was running more CPU's than were available, so I re-booted and turned off hyper-threading, Same thing (didn't realize at this point I needed to uninstall and reinstall VB). I then did uninstall VB and loaded 5.1 with extensions. CPU count is now at 12, warning is gone, thought it was re-loading the Cosmology kernel, but the task failed at 30 minutes. Figured it was a bad task due to all my messing around, so I let it start a second task. Same thing.
I've searched evrything I know to search and am coming up empty handed. Running dual X5675's with 24gb RAM.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lanofsong

I think it is time to PM some of the BOINC'ers of old to see if we can get them on board.


----------



## cekim

ok, I throttled upload to 0.01kb/s and set it to store 10 days. So, I think bunkering for machine 1 ([email protected]) is set.

Another dumb question - and think you guys for your patience - CPID implies "cross-project", but [email protected] and WG have different numbers. Did I miss a step in linking these things together?

Just want to be sure all the points end up in the right place. The team setting shows up correctly (overclock.net).


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> ok, I throttled upload to 0.01kb/s and set it to store 10 days. So, I think bunkering for machine 1 ([email protected]) is set.
> 
> Another dumb question - and think you guys for your patience - CPID implies "cross-project", but [email protected] and WG have different numbers. Did I miss a step in linking these things together?
> 
> Just want to be sure all the points end up in the right place. The team setting shows up correctly (overclock.net).


CPID is based upon the e-mail address, same e-mail, same boinc CPID.

Use the exact same e-mail on any project in your boinc client and the CPID should eventually sync....


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> CPID is based upon the e-mail address, same e-mail, same boinc CPID.
> 
> Use the exact same e-mail on any project in your boinc client and the CPID should eventually sync....


I've used the same email everywhere and the same as on OCN.

hmm...

boincstats has no trouble connecting up both...


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I've used the same email everywhere and the same as on OCN.
> 
> hmm...
> 
> boincstats has no trouble connecting up both...


Your on three projects according to boincstats, Einstein, WCG and Cosmology

Two completely different pages, the search function also shows two different pages.

There could be other reasons for this I suppose, but the usual one is different e-mail addresses.

Maybe someone else will have a better idea/more knowledge.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Your on three projects according to boincstats, Einstein, WCG and Cosmology
> 
> Two completely different pages, the search function also shows two different pages.
> 
> There could be other reasons for this I suppose, but the usual one is different e-mail addresses.
> 
> Maybe someone else will have a better idea/more knowledge.


Same email used for all.

So I checked again and now einstein and WCG have the same CPID, but [email protected] is different.

I re-confirmed, all have and were created with the same email and username.

edit: yes, I see the two search hits now. Those when I log in, I only see one...


----------



## Egilman

They will eventually sync up then...... But I would keep an eye on it....

But your on the team with all three and the points will count..... The pentathlon doesn't work on CPID....


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> They will eventually sync up then...... But I would keep an eye on it....
> 
> But your on the team with all three and the points will count..... The pentathlon doesn't work on CPID....


Ok, the last part is my only real concern. I only care if it potentially re-directs points away from the team.


----------



## cekim

Bunkering like a prepper before a Hillary win... The only machine that's giving me concern is the only one that's not OC'd...

CPU1 on the 2x2690v4 is getting cooked by by CPU0. 68C on CPU1, 56C on CPU0... Going to have to throttle that back. If I have time I'll look at re-orienting the sinks/fans if I can. CPU1 has always been a little warmer, its in rack-mount case so CPU1 breathes CPU0's exhaust, but the there are plenty of fans in the case (or so I thought).


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Same email used for all.
> 
> So I checked again and now einstein and WCG have the same CPID, but [email protected] is different.
> 
> I re-confirmed, all have and were created with the same email and username.
> 
> edit: yes, I see the two search hits now. Those when I log in, I only see one...


You should make the accounts using BOINC manager (add project) to avoid this I think.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should make the accounts using BOINC manager (add project) to avoid this I think.


BOINC manager just opens up the respective web page as if you've navigated there...


----------



## cekim

So, I limited upload to 0.01kb/s. As a consequence it appears I am only getting a single pass of Zikka as it is frozen waiting for glacial uploads and not starting new computes.








What did I screw up?


----------



## Egilman

Didn't screw up anything, that is exactly the behavior my Blackhawk-1 is showing.

When it finally runs out of work (bunker full about a day and a half short of opening) I then have the option of spinning up a VM and doing it all over again....

The bunker will be a little over 1,000 completed WU. pencils out to about 43 hours from now.

Running a VM (or multiple VM's) all your limited to is HD capacity on the ultimate size of the bunker.


----------



## fragamemnon

Well, for the time being, I am running the legacy app of [email protected] Spending more time shooting in the dark isn't worth it.


----------



## mmonnin

I would suggest people to turn off networking completely. There was a lot of work turned in yesterday. 10x the previous rate.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Ok, the last part is my only real concern. I only care if it potentially re-directs points away from the team.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360670/why-do-i-have-duplicate-split-accounts-cpuid-cpid-in-the-boinc-combined-stats

This thread has some information on cross project IDs.

Edit - try adding all the projects you are running to one machine and allowing some work to complete and get reported. I wonder if bunkering is preventing this from syncing up.


----------



## cekim

So, I limited upload to 0.01kb/s. As a consequence it appears I am only getting a single pass of Zikka as it is frozen waiting for glacial uploads and not starting new computes.








What did I screw up?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I would suggest people to turn off networking completely. There was a lot of work turned in yesterday. 10x the previous rate.


I just let my Einstein work go through since its not selected yet officially. So, some of that was undoubtedly me.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I would suggest people to turn off networking completely. There was a lot of work turned in yesterday. 10x the previous rate.


I was number #2 for OCN yesterday for uploads to Cosmology - Ooops and sorry. Messed up my upload speed. Only bested by @4thKor - lol, just like TC.

As for Zika, I have the same issue, no more units for me until I upload them...I guess.


----------



## tictoc

Running into a bit of a roadblock for pulling individual stats for just the OpenZika project of WCG. World Community grid does not follow the standard BOINC stats export, so I am trying to figure out the best way to grab individual stats for a single sub-project. Other projects won't be an issue, and the scripts are ready to go. I will put the stats in the 2nd post of this thread. I didn't have a chance to get a site set up, so the stats will just be in an embedded Google Doc.

Like previous years, there might be a slight variation form our official team stats on the Pentathlon site, due to slight variations in the timing of pulling down the stats from the various projects.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I was number #2 for OCN yesterday for uploads to Cosmology - Ooops and sorry. Messed up my upload speed. Only bested by @4thKor
> - lol, just like TC.
> 
> As for Zika, I have the same issue, no more units for me until I upload them...I guess.


I was futilely attempting to get the VM tasks running. No luck. For some reason this 2P won't run them. Going back to Einstein.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I was futilely attempting to get the VM tasks running. No luck. For some reason this 2P won't run them. Going back to Einstein.


There are non-vbox tasks available for Cosmology if you want to try those.


----------



## ondoy

which one does the most points ? legacy or vb tasks ?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I would suggest people to turn off networking completely. There was a lot of work turned in yesterday. 10x the previous rate.


I had tried to limit the upload by the project website but it looks like that was not working








I have set mine to suspend all network activity for the client early this morning. It looks like WUProp keeps on going when network is disabled in BOINC?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I had tried to limit the upload by the project website but it looks like that was not working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have set mine to suspend all network activity for the client early this morning. It looks like WUProp keeps on going when network is disabled in BOINC?


Yeah it looks like WUProp does keep counting. This is the 1st time I've suspended activity and didn't notice until it was mentioned earlier. The credit also scales for as long as it was running as well. I think it does. One line says 62.88 credit and another says 14. Normal # of seconds is between 21-22k and this one went for 82k seconds. Not sure if I got hours the whole time tho.
http://wuprop.boinc-af.org/workunit.php?wuid=67813910


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I don't really care as much for the credit points on WUProp; I just want the hours








I would assume it is still counting the hours and just adjusts the credit for how long it ran. We will find out when we drop our bunkers.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Yeah it looks like WUProp does keep counting. This is the 1st time I've suspended activity and didn't notice until it was mentioned earlier. The credit also scales for as long as it was running as well. I think it does. One line says 62.88 credit and another says 14. Normal # of seconds is between 21-22k and this one went for 82k seconds. Not sure if I got hours the whole time tho.
> http://wuprop.boinc-af.org/workunit.php?wuid=67813910


I've gone a day and a half on WUProp and my hours counted once the work unit was uploaded. Had a phone that lost its wireless network connection but hours continue to count.


----------



## mmonnin

Awesome, good to hear.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> As for Zika, I have the same issue, no more units for me until I upload them...I guess.


Ok, good to know i wasn't something on my side...

Frankly, it seems like cheating a bit to bunker, so I like a standing start... Rolling starts are for 4cylinders.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I was number #2 for OCN yesterday for uploads to Cosmology - Ooops and sorry. Messed up my upload speed. Only bested by @4thKor
> - lol, just like TC.
> 
> As for Zika, I have the same issue, no more units for me until I upload them...I guess.


is there a team-based stats page ?

nvm - found it, and found that 0.01 does "leak" thru.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Ok, good to know i wasn't something on my side...
> 
> Frankly, it seems like cheating a bit to bunker, so I like a standing start... Rolling starts are for 4cylinders.


I used to think of bunkering as unfair but this year i kind of like it - maybe if the announcement was a little shorter, say three days for Marathon. Both of my 2x3770K need rolling starts and it does not help when i make silly mistakes.

About 26hrs to go and we are off - OCN FTW


----------



## lanofsong

@Jpmboy

tictoc will have team stats in the second post of this thread..

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Running into a bit of a roadblock for pulling individual stats for just the OpenZika project of WCG. World Community grid does not follow the standard BOINC stats export, so I am trying to figure out the best way to grab individual stats for a single sub-project. Other projects won't be an issue, and the scripts are ready to go. I will put the stats in the 2nd post of this thread. I didn't have a chance to get a site set up, so the stats will just be in an embedded Google Doc.
> 
> Like previous years, there might be a slight variation form our official team stats on the Pentathlon site, due to slight variations in the timing of pulling down the stats from the various projects.


----------



## mmonnin

I can't wait to finally dump all these WUs! I've never had so many built up.

To reduce the bunkering effect the projects would have to be announced closer to the start. Or maybe right when the competition begins.

I've heard of other competitions only using credit for tasks downloaded and completed within the time period. But thats probably for a project's own competition that could access the database. Maybe it was a PrimeGrid competition?


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Ok, good to know i wasn't something on my side...
> 
> Frankly, it seems like cheating a bit to bunker, so I like a standing start... Rolling starts are for 4cylinders.


But it does give the 4 bangers a chance on a short track.

Confucius says when someone is firing on all jugs, the length of track and size of the rolling start doesn't matter.....


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I can't wait to finally dump all these WUs! I've never had so many built up.
> 
> To reduce the bunkering effect the projects would have to be announced closer to the start. Or maybe right when the competition begins.
> 
> I've heard of other competitions only using credit for tasks downloaded and completed within the time period. But thats probably for a project's own competition that could access the database. Maybe it was a PrimeGrid competition?


Dumping has been going on since the ECCP-109 days, it was re-named "Bunkering" later.

It was a tactic the DPC "Dutch Power Cows" were famous for.

It's as traditional to DC as the downloaded WU is. Personally I think they aught to bring back "Sneakernetting"

Don't get me wrong, I greatly dislike it also, but I believe as long as the software make it practical it will happen...


----------



## Jpmboy

I've been able to bunker a bunch of zika work on the 6950X and 7700K - I will need to take those rigs off the pent tonight. Still working away: 5960X + 2 TXPs and a 4960X + 296x2.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is there a team-based stats page ?
> 
> nvm - found it, and found that 0.01 does "leak" thru.


Yeah, particularly zikka results are pretty small, but the leakage has been minimal here...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Yeah, particularly zikka results are pretty small, but the leakage has been minimal here...


yeah - slow but persistent. I suspended network on the bunked rigs.
295x2 can generate some heat.











double precision?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - slow but persistent. I suspended network on the bunked rigs.
> 295x2 can generate some heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double precision?


I was thinking there must be some AVX in there (cosmo)... It warmed up my 4.4 5960x in a way "I've not seen in long time" -Kenobi

~1600W showing on my UPSes at full bunker... Good thing I sorted out the power circuit(s) down there.









I'm not planning on running all of that for marathon though.

p.s. does give you an appreciation for the HCC chips - they do as much if not more work than a ludicrously OC'd 8-10core, but they do it at 1/2 the wattage from the wall... go parallelism!


----------



## lanofsong

@tictoc; @bfromcolo

Cross Country has been announced:

*Cross Country ([email protected])*

The discipline Cross Country is held between 05/09/2017 00:00:00 (UTC) and 05/14/2017 00:00:00 (UTC) at the project [email protected]


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @tictoc
> ; @bfromcolo
> 
> Cross Country has been announced:
> 
> *Cross Country ([email protected])*
> 
> The discipline Cross Country is held between 05/09/2017 00:00:00 (UTC) and 05/14/2017 00:00:00 (UTC) at the project [email protected]


This is good.

Curious question. My app config specifies BRPB1G tasks. Why not other ATI GPU tasks? Haven't found much on it....


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> This is good.
> 
> Curious question. My app config specifies BRPB1G tasks. Why not other ATI GPU tasks? Haven't found much on it....


This will work for NV or AMD. 2 tasks per card. Current deadlines can go to 5/18 so easily able to bunker.

Code:



Code:


<app_config>
  <app>
    <name>hsgamma_FGRPB1G</name>
     <gpu_versions>
      <gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage>
      <cpu_usage>0.1</cpu_usage>
     </gpu_versions>
  </app>
</app_config>


----------



## 4thKor

I'm running FGRPB1G tasks. But I've changed GPU and CPU values both to 0.33. Seems to be much more stable running three tasks. GPU usage isn't nearly as erratic. Tried four concurrent tasks, but instability was an issue.


----------



## fragamemnon

I get a daily quota of 12 tasks for Einstein. Any tips?









On another computer I am getting hundreds of them.

Edit:


Spoiler: log excerpt



Code:



Code:


04/05/2017 13:54:03 | [email protected] | [sched_op] AMD/ATI GPU work request: 570132.85 seconds; 0.00 devices
04/05/2017 13:54:06 | [email protected] | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
04/05/2017 13:54:06 | [email protected] | [sched_op] Server version 611
04/05/2017 13:54:06 | [email protected] | No work sent
04/05/2017 13:54:06 | [email protected] | (reached daily quota of 12 tasks)
04/05/2017 13:54:06 | [email protected] | Project has no jobs available
04/05/2017 13:54:06 | [email protected] | Project requested delay of 50147 seconds


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I get a daily quota of 12 tasks for Einstein. Any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another computer I am getting hundreds of them.


You may have to modify the Einstein site settings. I'm running three computers, all with different type and quantities of CPU's. I disabled CPU tasks and set CPU usage to 90%. This allows some CPU tasks (for some odd reason, since I turned off CPU tasks), but doesn't overtax everything causing intermittent shut-downs. Before I finally figured this out my rigs wouldn't run GPU tasks steadily.

As for not getting but 12 tasks as an allotment, I'm not sure.


----------



## fragamemnon

I'm only set up for running GPU tasks on Einstein. CPUs are all busy with Cosmology and OpenZika.

I will leave communication to the project until the next refresh in ~12 hours (see the log excerpt), then I will see if I get more tasks after returning more results.
It is most likely a limitation to computers which have not submitted work for a while and I reach this conclusion because my 2P which got a buttload of tasks has submitted valid work more recently.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I'm only set up for running GPU tasks on Einstein. CPUs are all busy with Cosmology and OpenZika.
> 
> I will leave communication to the project until the next refresh in ~12 hours (see the log excerpt), then I will see if I get more tasks after returning more results.
> It is most likely a limitation to computers which have not submitted work for a while and I reach this conclusion because my 2P which got a buttload of tasks has submitted valid work more recently.


I haven't been successful in running other projects with Einstein. I'm sure it's just a settings issue though. I get almost immediate catastrophic failure trying to run this with Zika.


----------



## mmonnin

I only run 2x on Einstein as each task needs a dedicated CPU core to run properly. With a thread dedicated the GPU utilization stays at 96-100% all the time. Usually 99-100. Using process lasso in windows I have all other tasks pushed to the remaining threads and the einstein exe's get their own. Allowing windows to manage the load resulted in erratic GPU utilization.

I just setup a new client and was able to download over a hundred tasks.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I'm only set up for running GPU tasks on Einstein. CPUs are all busy with Cosmology and OpenZika.
> 
> I will leave communication to the project until the next refresh in ~12 hours (see the log excerpt), then I will see if I get more tasks after returning more results.
> It is most likely a limitation to computers which have not submitted work for a while and I reach this conclusion because my 2P which got a buttload of tasks has submitted valid work more recently.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been successful in running other projects with Einstein. I'm sure it's just a settings issue though. I get almost immediate catastrophic failure trying to run this with Zika.
Click to expand...

PM'ed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I only run 2x on Einstein as each task needs a dedicated CPU core to run properly. With a thread dedicated the GPU utilization stays at 96-100% all the time. Usually 99-100. Using process lasso in windows I have all other tasks pushed to the remaining threads and the einstein exe's get their own. Allowing windows to manage the load resulted in erratic GPU utilization.
> 
> I just setup a new client and was able to download over a hundred tasks.


After checking upon this computer's tasks, there seems to be something odd.
First, it turns out that I've forgotten to complete some of its backlogged tasks and they have been aborted due to timeout.
Second, there is this one workunit which I haven't got validated yet - one of my wingmen had it timed out, and the other has the task currently in progress.

Perhaps it is considered a bad host.


----------



## mmonnin

Maybe. Might have to let a task or two through to get it rolling. My new client had estimated run time of over 3 hours when I do 2x in 27min so I let two go to reduce the estimate. Queue went from 24 days to 19.


----------



## Egilman

Tell ya what,

There is just too much information being shared scattered all over the many threads to follow it all.

So like last year I'm just going to run and leave the bunkering to those who like to do such.....

But I will be (as time and desire allows) sifting through the different threads for the gems....

Information overload.....

Wish there was a way to get it all in one place so there is an easy way to decipher it all and learn it.


----------



## Starbomba

Heh, after like an 8 month hiatus of BOINC, i'm trying to get reacquainted with everything. Plus, changing GPUs is not conductive to BOINC knowledge (Hawaii does not behave the same as Fiji with all i've read). lastly, it's my first time running a VM project, so i really have no idea what i'm doing.

I will bunker with what i know, however i will be leaving Cosmology aside for now. let's see what else i can find for Einstein other than running 2-3 tasks on my Nano. I recall my 290X doing that, so i have no doubts my nano able to do that.

In other news, my customs hate my existance. My Seasonic Platinum ATX cable is shorted due to abuse, and my customs has my new cable in "physical inspection". I haven't been able to set up my X58 rig, much less my P55









At least my Seasonic Titanium went thru, it's now powering my X79 rig, which is the most powerful PC i have for this.


----------



## cekim

"Not requesting tasks: too many uploads in progress"

[Pr]oc[k] blocked...









but, but, but... my GPUs are getting cold???


----------



## lanofsong

Just 5hrs remaining and then ........ Unload everything!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Just 5hrs remaining and then ........ Unload everything!


BTW - Anyone with an under-utilized CPU - Please join us in the Pentathlon


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I haven't been successful in running other projects with Einstein. I'm sure it's just a settings issue though. I get almost immediate catastrophic failure trying to run this with Zika.


IIRC you need to leave some CPU time or one core CPU thread free, depending on how many WUs per GPU you are using.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> IIRC you need to leave some CPU time or one core CPU thread free, depending on how many WUs per GPU you are using.


I set Einstein to not send me CPU work at all. It uses one CPU HT per GPU. That leaves the rest open for others.

Until it stopped letting me take new GPU jobs, I was able to run Zikka and [email protected] this way...


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Just 5hrs remaining and then ........ Unload everything!


Might be better to wait until after the first hour to make sure updates are being posted in the stats. There have been issues in past contests where early returned results had issues that were resolved after the first update.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Might be better to wait until after the first hour to make sure updates are being posted in the stats. There have been issues in past contests where early returned results had issues that were resolved after the first update.










I'm waiting till I see results from the first update before dropping my bunker this year.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Just 5hrs remaining and then ........ Unload everything!


really? What time (eastern)?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really? What time (eastern)?


8PM Eastern, but if you have a bunker built up it might be a good idea to wait til after the 9PM stats update just to make sure everything is working correctly. Sometimes you can get some info from the pentathlon website as to whether or not everything is working as it should.


----------



## Finrond

Make sure to either reduce your work queue size or hit no new work before unleashing your bunkers, unless you want another 5 days of WCG / Cosmology on your hands


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Yes, once each event starts it should be fine to work off a smaller queue and make sure near the end of each event that the queue is smallest or empty it out using no new work


----------



## cekim

You know, I figured I might have issues running OC'd machines 24/7 at these levels, but it never occurred to me I'd find my boring old "stock" computes having thermal issues...

This is after a re-paste and orienting the fans to make sure both CPUs were sucking cool air...


----------



## BeerCan

I'll try my best and be active for this. My availability is near 0 for the next week+. i just switched my boinc to WCG but I won't have a bunker









I will move what gpu's I can to einstein


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I'll try my best and be active for this. My availability is near 0 for the next week+. i just switched my boinc to WCG but I won't have a bunker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will move what gpu's I can to einstein


More than enough. Just Zika for this event.


----------



## Finrond

FORTY FIVE MINUTES TO GO!!! WEEEEEEE!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> You know, I figured I might have issues running OC'd machines 24/7 at these levels, but it never occurred to me I'd find my boring old "stock" computes having thermal issues...
> 
> This is after a re-paste and orienting the fans to make sure both CPUs were sucking cool air...


Just breaking in those e-class chips.








Interestingly after being a PK, gelid and grizzly fan, I just applied Phobya Nanogrease extreme to a my neighbor's 2683 and it actually worked better that TGK or the original PK-3 that was on there (runs his cold-chain distribution business from a building on the property). It's not experiencing a compute work load, but with all the RF and BT scan data coming in and what ever the SAS software is doing it runs in the 50s. His problem is the room needs a dedicated A/C - this happens every summer.









Point being - I'm gonna try the nanogrease on a few of the rigs here. Lookks to be good stuff (claimed 17 W/mK whereas Gelid is claimed 8.5 W/mK) I believe it is made by Gelid.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 8PM Eastern, but if you have a bunker built up it might be a good idea to wait til after the 9PM stats update just to make sure everything is working correctly. Sometimes you can get some info from the pentathlon website as to whether or not everything is working as it should.


Tonight? eh, I'll wait a few hours - gotta watch the Rangers.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just breaking in those e-class chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly after being a PK, gelid and grizzly fan, I just applied Phobya Nanogrease extreme to a my neighbor's 2683 and it actually worked better that TGK or the original PK-3 that was on there (runs his cold-chain distribution business from a building on the property). It's not experiencing a compute work load, but with all the RF and BT scan data coming in and what ever the SAS software is doing it runs in the 50s. His problem is the room needs a dedicated A/C - this happens every summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point being - I'm gonna try the nanogrease on a few of the rigs here. Lookks to be good stuff (claimed 17 W/mK whereas Gelid is claimed 8.5 W/mK) I believe it is made by Gelid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight? eh, I'll wait a few hours - gotta watch the Rangers.


My normally cool basement is rather balmy...


----------



## tictoc

I've been using Gelid GC-Extreme on all my CPUs and GPUs for the last couple of years. Most of that gear runs at 100% load 24/7, and the Gelid has been great. No degradation even on toasty parts like my over-volted 290s.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I've been using Gelid GC-Extreme on all my CPUs and GPUs for the last couple of years. Most of that gear runs at 100% load 24/7, and the Gelid has been great. No degradation even on toasty parts like my over-volted 290s.


yeah, I use it a lot too, and PK-1 and PK-3, Kryonaut... very often since I pull and replace CPUs very frequently (some times 3-4 times a week on the z170 and z270 rigs). Been thru about 4 large tubes of TGK in the last few months. Easy to try a new TIM.


----------



## valvehead

Go!









I've got about 580 units ready for upload. Gonna wait another hour or so before I upload to make sure they get counted.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about 580 units ready for upload. Gonna wait another hour or so before I upload to make sure they get counted.


Good idea. I just posted in the shout box on the Pentathlon site, to see if the baseline stats update was good.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Good idea. I just posted in the shout box on the Pentathlon site, to see if the baseline stats update was good.


waiting... (and computing)

At some point, I suspect I'll need to re-balance Zikka vs [email protected] I haven't been very careful trying to even them out.


----------



## tictoc

Looks like we are good to go on the stats. Fire at will.









Quote:


> 18:03 HeNiNnG: Initial import of the stats worked fine! You can now upload your WUs


Quote:


> 18:03 pschoefer: for WCG, we entirely rely on their challenge system, which appears to be working... no problem at Cosmo either, so feel free to upload anything you want to upload


----------



## Diablosbud

Got 69 camb_legacy tasks ready to upload, going to wait a bit in case the servers are getting crushed.

Edit: Went for it and they're uploading fine. Might download some tasks at the same time in case they run out later.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Looks like we are good to go on the stats. Fire at will.


commencing bombing run...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> commencing bombing run...


Make it RAIN


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Make it RAIN


zikka server is getting hit evidently - 0.17KB/s on one transfer...


----------



## lanofsong

Uploaded from 1 computer - not as much as i thought i had. Will upload more after the first point posting


----------



## AlphaC

time to upload my meager WU count.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> time to upload my meager WU count.


Hold off on that - Cosmology project is down!


----------



## tictoc

Last update on the Cosmology Server Status page is from May 4th 23:44 UTC, and much of the site is unresponsive. I only realeased about 160 tasks, but they uploaded fine as far as I can tell. I'm going to wait to drop the big bomb.


----------



## Jpmboy

ruh-oh... Einstein is not showing my team and the Account page does not have a Team Option?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ruh-oh... Einstein is not showing my team and the Account page does not have a Team Option?


It does! In the account section on the Einstein website.


----------



## emoga

@jpmboy It's under the community section


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hold off on that - Cosmology project is down!












It says finished on my event log though for the ones that did go through.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> It does! In the account section on the Einstein website.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> @jpmboy It's under the community section


thanks guys... not sure they could have hid it better.








Hopefully the work I uploaded counts for OCN.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks guys... not sure they could have hid it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the work I uploaded counts for OCN.


Einstein isn't until ~5 days from now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Einstein isn't until ~5 days from now


oops. NP, not a lot of work done on thaT PROJECT


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oops. NP, not a lot of work done on thaT PROJECT


all good, just wanted to make sure you don't waste CPU cycles gamble on the verification being after 5 days


----------



## cekim

Uh, oh, we killed cosmo?
Was out for an hour with a LOT of uploads pending... hope I didn't lose too much?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> all good, just wanted to make sure you don't waste CPU cycles gamble on the verification being after 5 days


As of today at least, [email protected] as showing the 18th as their deadline for new tasks downloaded today.


----------



## 4thKor

According to what I'm seeing Cosmology's servers are all running. The forums is all I couldn't get into.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> According to what I'm seeing Cosmology's servers are all running. The forums is all I couldn't get into.


The server status page hasn't updated in about two hours, and the stats database along with the scheduler are offline. The good thing is that the initial baseline stats download was good, so once it comes back online everyone should be good to go.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> According to what I'm seeing Cosmology's servers are all running. The forums is all I couldn't get into.


Ya but the server can't open the database:


----------



## 4thKor

Glad I hung on to mine then.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> As of today at least, [email protected] as showing the 18th as their deadline for new tasks downloaded today.


Well if your client uploads before the 18th and it verifies (it's a Quorum 2 project) before the start of the Einstein event (9th) you don't get credit for the pentathlon.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Well if your client uploads before the 18th and it verifies (it's a Quorum 2 project) before the start of the Einstein event (9th) you don't get credit for the pentathlon.


Understood, but as long as you hold the results until the 9th, they should not expire right?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Understood, but as long as you hold the results until the 9th, they should not expire right?


That is correct.


----------



## mmonnin

I would not hold on to any of the Quorum 2 tasks. Get them sent in and validated by someone else.


----------



## cekim

Shrodinger's cat is both being killed and not being killed by the suspense on whether the initial dump went in...


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I would not hold on to any of the Quorum 2 tasks. Get them sent in and validated by someone else.


Not quite sure what that means? I didn't realize there was anything in this process that was 2-step to get points?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Shrodinger's cat is both being killed and not being killed by the suspense on whether the initial dump went in...


According to the SETI Germany people, the initial stats sync went fine.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> According to the SETI Germany people, the initial stats sync went fine.


I see nothing but 0's on their page:
https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/teamstats_de_34_Overclock.net.html

I assume that report is from the forums?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I see nothing but 0's on their page:
> https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/teamstats_de_34_Overclock.net.html
> 
> I assume that report is from the forums?


Yes, and the chat box on the left side.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> According to the SETI Germany people, the initial stats sync went fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing but 0's on their page:
> https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/teamstats_de_34_Overclock.net.html
> 
> I assume that report is from the forums?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I see nothing but 0's on their page:
> https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/teamstats_de_34_Overclock.net.html
> 
> I assume that report is from the forums?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and the chat box on the left side.
Click to expand...

My update for our individual stats at 0:00 UTC was good, so they should also have been fine. Everything was actually still up until aroud 0:30 UTC.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Not quite sure what that means? I didn't realize there was anything in this process that was 2-step to get points?


Some projects require a verification. The same unit is sent to someone else. If results match you both get points. Checking task details at each project will show the quorum required. New computers at WCG require verification until some good units are returned. Cosmology does not require verification but [email protected] does.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> My update for our individual stats at 0:00 UTC was good, so they should also have been fine. Everything was actually still up until aroud 0:30 UTC.


Client side shows no errors here. I'm wildly curious as to what I uploaded, I didn't try to keep track of it on my side.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Some projects require a verification. The same unit is sent to someone else. If results match you both get points. Checking task details at each project will show the quorum required. New computers at WCG require verification until some good units are returned. Cosmology does not require verification but [email protected] does.


Oh, I see...

I was actually leaking some results (not insubstantial) from at least one machine - ~100K from Einstein before it was officially selected.

Not sure how long it takes before I'm "trusted", but at least one machine got a running start...


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Oh, I see...
> 
> I was actually leaking some results (not insubstantial) from at least one machine - ~100K from Einstein before it was officially selected.
> 
> Not sure how long it takes before I'm "trusted", but at least one machine got a running start...


Only one I know that does the trial run is WCG. After a few WUs you get points right away unless there are some errors. It's just a halt against unstable machines.


----------



## Finrond

Oh damn we're in first lol. That won't last long.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Oh damn we're in first lol. That won't last long.


by 181K

Guess that depends on how others bunkered relative to us?

365K/hr. lol... The bunker is deep...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> by 181K
> 
> Guess that depends on how others bunkered relative to us?


Just means they haven't dropped theirs yet


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Just means they haven't dropped theirs yet


That for cosmo... we are well behind on zikka... 6M...

NOTE: per their note on the chat thing on the side - that's 6M/7 for BOINC points because its graphed in WCG points.


----------



## Diffident

None of my cosmo's have uploaded yet, on all my machines in boinc manager it says upload pending project back off 4 hours.


----------



## mmonnin

In all its glory! For all to see.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> None of my cosmo's have uploaded yet, on all my machines in boinc manager it says upload pending project back off 4 hours.


Click one of the uploads and hit retry.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> None of my cosmo's have uploaded yet, on all my machines in boinc manager it says upload pending project back off 4 hours.


Mine went ok. You still have host file limiting? Can do a Retry All in the transfer tab.


----------



## cekim

EDIT: What he said - retry - I saw the same...


----------



## cekim

So, anyone with experience have a feel for when we'll know we need to change course?

I can adjust the balance between zikaa and cosmo. Right now its roughly 50/50 for me with cosmo slightly ahead (I think)... graphs are not cooperating very well.

team-wide looks very similar to my personal ratio:
cosmo: 365K BOINC points
zikka: 2.24M/7 BOINC points (320K BOINC points)


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> So, anyone with experience have a feel for when we'll know we need to change course?
> 
> I can adjust the balance between zikaa and cosmo. Right now its roughly 50/50 for me with cosmo slightly ahead (I think)... graphs are not cooperating very well.


We probably won't have a great idea until sometime tomorrow, usually 24h from start once most of the bunkers have been uploaded and counted. But considering that Zika only counts for a few days, and cosmo runs the whole event, I'd say maybe switch it up 2/3 zika 1/3 cosmo. But really it's just too early to know.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah. Probably heavier on Zika. It's a shorter competition time and more people are familiar with WCG. Always time to catch up in Cosmo. There might be a time when its just [email protected] and Cosmo as well depending on when the events line up. Still TBD.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Yeah. Probably heavier on Zika. It's a shorter competition time and more people are familiar with WCG. Always time to catch up in Cosmo. There might be a time when its just [email protected] and Cosmo as well depending on when the events line up. Still TBD.


Did I minor course correction toward zikka for now... Nothing big...


----------



## Finrond

The cosmo servers seem to be taking a pretty big hit, one second the site works fine, the next it times out. I guess the word is out that the site was back up, and people are dropping their bunkers.

EDIT: Their server status page just updated, over 13,000 awaiting validation.


----------



## cekim

Rankings stayed the same - we closed the gap on #2 in Zikka (and yes I know bunkers are still rolling in)


----------



## Finrond

Don't forget to read the Daily Bulletin, it is as entertaining as ever.

https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/541-BOINC-Pentathlon-2017-Its-time-to-surpass-the-limits


----------



## cekim

No tasks are available for OpenZika
??

NVM: went away... Just adding another machine while I sleep...


----------



## fragamemnon

Wake-up process... 75% complete.

Initiating dump sequence...


----------



## cekim

Tha bastiges.... (SETI.USA) now 1st overall... compute HARDER!


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Tha bastiges.... (SETI.USA) now 1st overall... compute HARDER!


Damn it, I wish I had more threads







.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Damn it, I wish I had more threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have another 240 sitting on the shelf, (they arrived too late for the pentathlon) But compared to last year, we are doing great. we need to stay close in the first couple of days. In the top three preferably. Then the GPU cross country run will kick in and our power will come out. After that, long about midway, we will have a better idea of where we stand as a team and where to apply our resources.....

We started strong last year also, faded a bit in the middle and made a good push in the end......

Too early to say who's on top yet....

And the other two of the "big three" hasn't shown anything as of yet..... Wait for SG & P3D to step into the race.... if we are still in the mix at that point, then we are golden....


----------



## Diablosbud

Going to put the 480 to work bunkering for Einstein. I figure it's a lot more effective than running Cosmology on my 6600K.

Edit: Have 2 cores running Cosmology and the GPU running 2 Einstein tasks.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Going to put the 480 to work bunkering for Einstein. I figure it's a lot more effective than running Cosmology on my 6600K.
> 
> Edit: Have 2 cores running Cosmology and the GPU running 2 Einstein tasks.


I had to stop running Cos... it was eating up my memory so bad that they cores were dying from memory starvation. I was down to 6 cores on a 48 core/thread machine. not good.....

So Zika became the ticket.....

And my GPU's are bunkering Einstein at 10 minutes per WU average.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Going to put the 480 to work bunkering for Einstein. I figure it's a lot more effective than running Cosmology on my 6600K.
> 
> Edit: Have 2 cores running Cosmology and the GPU running 2 Einstein tasks.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to stop running Cos... it was eating up my memory so bad that they cores were dying from memory starvation. I was down to 6 cores on a 48 core/thread machine. not good.....
> 
> So Zika became the ticket.....
> 
> And my GPU's are bunkering Einstein at 10 minutes per WU average.
Click to expand...

You can create an app_config.xml file in \BOINCdata\projects\www.cosmologyathome.org\ and limit the concurrently running tasks.

For example,

Code:



Code:


<app_config>
    <app>
        <name>camb_boinc2docker</name>
        <max_concurrent>1</max_concurrent>
    </app>
    <app>
        <name>lsplitsims</name>
        <max_concurrent>1</max_concurrent>
    </app>
    <app_version>
        <app_name>camb_boinc2docker</app_name>
        <plan_class>vbox64_mt</plan_class>
        <avg_ncpus>6</avg_ncpus>
    </app_version>
    <app_version>
        <app_name>lsplitsims</app_name>
        <plan_class>vbox64_mt</plan_class>
        <avg_ncpus>6</avg_ncpus>
    </app_version>
</app_config>

would limit these two apps (lsplitsims and camb_boinc2docker) to 6 CPU cores per task, and a maximum of one task of each running at a single point in time. You can take only the concurrency flags from this config.
With a little bit of estimation, you should be able to alleviate the memory problem.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> You can create an app_config.xml file in \BOINCdata\projects\www.cosmologyathome.org\ and limit the concurrently running tasks.
> 
> For example,
> 
> would limit these two apps (lsplitsims and camb_boinc2docker) to 6 CPU cores per task, and a maximum of one task of each running at a single point in time. You can take only the concurrency flags from this config.
> With a little bit of estimation, you should be able to alleviate the memory problem.


lsplitsims is not an app, at least not now. The legacy app is single threaded and can eat up the mem. I have some using 750mb as they seem to go up in memory usage as they complete.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Going to put the 480 to work bunkering for Einstein. I figure it's a lot more effective than running Cosmology on my 6600K.
> 
> Edit: Have 2 cores running Cosmology and the GPU running 2 Einstein tasks.


RX 480s are awesome at [email protected] for upfront cost and power usage.

This is the #2 computer. All the ones above have 4 more GPUs in their system.
https://einsteinathome.org/host/6109304

And I noticed @4thKor has the #7 computer in [email protected]


----------



## spdaimon

I got 64 threads working on Cosmo right now. 1/2 Windows, 1/2 Linux. Trying to see which is faster. Don't have enough data points to really conclude anything. Looks about the same, really. times are all over the place, but seem to be a mean of 35-45k seconds. Trying out a couple 32bit VMs, but they seem slower, got mosts WUs as high as 80k secs, so it seems like I'll abandon that idea.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I uploaded the rest of my bunkers this morning.
Now a nice little storm went through and I am having some brown outs. Hopefully it stops


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> You can create an app_config.xml file in \BOINCdata\projects\www.cosmologyathome.org\ and limit the concurrently running tasks.
> 
> For example,
> 
> would limit these two apps (lsplitsims and camb_boinc2docker) to 6 CPU cores per task, and a maximum of one task of each running at a single point in time. You can take only the concurrency flags from this config.
> With a little bit of estimation, you should be able to alleviate the memory problem.
> 
> 
> 
> lsplitsims is not an app, at least not now. The legacy app is single threaded and can eat up the mem. I have some using 750mb as they seem to go up in memory usage as they complete.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Going to put the 480 to work bunkering for Einstein. I figure it's a lot more effective than running Cosmology on my 6600K.
> 
> Edit: Have 2 cores running Cosmology and the GPU running 2 Einstein tasks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RX 480s are awesome at [email protected] for upfront cost and power usage.
> 
> This is the #2 computer. All the ones above have 4 more GPUs in their system.
> https://einsteinathome.org/host/6109304
> 
> And I noticed @4thKor has the #7 computer in [email protected]
Click to expand...

At first I though the same, but when I add *planck_param_sims* to the app_config and reload, I get this displayed in the log:

Code:



Code:


05/05/2017 14:38:31 | [email protected] | Your app_config.xml file refers to an unknown application 'planck_param_sims'.  Known applications: 'lsplitsims', 'camb_boinc2docker', 'camb'

So I figured the client must be recognizing planck_param_sims under the name of lsplitsims.

Edit: as for the memory issue, for me a balance of Resource share WCG 200:100 Cosmo satisfies 48 cores with 16GB RAM at their disposal (limited to 90% and 25% of page file, which is 1/2RAM). I now changed [email protected] to 50 to see whether something will change.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> At first I though the same, but when I add *planck_param_sims* to the app_config and reload, I get this displayed in the log:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 05/05/2017 14:38:31 | [email protected] | Your app_config.xml file refers to an unknown application 'planck_param_sims'.  Known applications: 'lsplitsims', 'camb_boinc2docker', 'camb'
> 
> So I figured the client must be recognizing planck_param_sims under the name of lsplitsims.


Sigh, one thing I don't like about the Friendly name, app name, project name and BOINC. The project application names don't match. lsplitsims is nowhere on the Cosmo app page.









http://www.cosmologyathome.org/apps.php


----------



## fragamemnon

Yes, I feel you.








It is very annoying. I have no way to be sure lsplitsims is actually planck_param_sims, too... But so far the supposed config works.

I've been looking at the applications page, too, but seeing that planck_param_sims is actively computed and both camb_legacy and camb_boinc2docker are recognized as camb and camb_boinc2docker in the app_config, only option remains about the former.


----------



## ihatelolcats

why are there two "Overclock.net" teams on boincstats?
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/detail/1518783/projectList
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/-5/team/detail/1518783/projectList


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> why are there two "Overclock.net" teams on boincstats?
> https://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/detail/1518783/projectList
> https://boincstats.com/en/stats/-5/team/detail/1518783/projectList


Second link is apparently our stats without ASICs.


----------



## mmonnin

Both those links have the same Team ID, 1518783.


----------



## fragamemnon

One of them does not include the Bitcoin Utopia project into the total - it is just two listings for the same team.









Edit: wow, beaten by two in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Starbomba

Well, i need to get home early today, yesterday was too sleepy to even remember dumping my Zika bunker. It's there though









I got a good chunk of Einstein tasks going on. Once i get back i'll go and do some more testing on running 3 tasks at once.


----------



## bfromcolo

Bunkers away 320 Cosmos and 933 Zika. Forgot about this yesterday evening somehow, so a few of my systems were idle, and nothing was running Einstein







Everything is up and running now though.


----------



## Ithanul

Drop my cosmo bunker and wcg zika bunker.

I will pull the lappy out and get my 2nd rig going. Pulled my bench out, maybe I can find a spot to get the X79 up (maybe).


----------



## cekim

Interesting goings on with Zikka...

I have cosmo and zikka queued up with days of reserve on 3 machines. Both are set to 100%, but the machine is set to switch tasks eveyr 120 minutes. Last night "show all tasks" showed zikka waiting while cosmo ran and vice versa.

Now all three are 100% on cosmo?

It's like the zikka is waiting for something, but "update" says "job cache full" from WCG... Overall work-done is getting pretty lop-sided, wondering if I need to suspend cosmo on some machines?


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I got 64 threads working on Cosmo right now. 1/2 Windows, 1/2 Linux. Trying to see which is faster. Don't have enough data points to really conclude anything. Looks about the same, really. times are all over the place, but seem to be a mean of 35-45k seconds. Trying out a couple 32bit VMs, but they seem slower, got mosts WUs as high as 80k secs, so it seems like I'll abandon that idea.


Argh...I realized I probably did a noob mistake, but I'll have to check after I get home..I may be trying to run 48 threads on a 32 thread machine...or maybe the VM is just that slow.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Interesting goings on with Zikka...
> 
> I have cosmo and zikka queued up with days of reserve on 3 machines. Both are set to 100%, but the machine is set to switch tasks eveyr 120 minutes. Last night "show all tasks" showed zikka waiting while cosmo ran and vice versa.
> 
> Now all three are 100% on cosmo?
> 
> It's like the zikka is waiting for something, but "update" says "job cache full" from WCG... Overall work-done is getting pretty lop-sided, wondering if I need to suspend cosmo on some machines?


Cosmology is multi threaded, so I suspect the BOINC Manager is simply running Zika for a while, and then switching over to Cosmology. Over time it usually fully balances itself out based upon amount of time crunched.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Argh...I realized I probably did a noob mistake, but I'll have to check after I get home..I may be trying to run 48 threads on a 32 thread machine...or maybe the VM is just that slow.


That's fine. I ran several 32 threaded clients on my 2p machine. They all just run slower. Depending on the OS and how it gives thread priority some may get more than their share and others hardly nothing. Linux splits it pretty evenly.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Cosmology is multi threaded, so I suspect the BOINC Manager is simply running Zika for a while, and then switching over to Cosmology. Over time it usually fully balances itself out based upon amount of time crunched.


Seems to be so heavily skewed to cosmo that its not running zikka often (see the point totals).

So, for now, I'm manually switching one 56 thread machine over to zikka exclusively. I already had some smaller machines runnign zikka exclusively, but this should help balance it out for now.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Cosmology is multi threaded, so I suspect the BOINC Manager is simply running Zika for a while, and then switching over to Cosmology. Over time it usually fully balances itself out based upon amount of time crunched.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be so heavily skewed to cosmo that its not running zikka often (see the point totals).
> 
> So, for now, I'm manually switching one 56 thread machine over to zikka exclusively. I already had some smaller machines runnign zikka exclusively, but this should help balance it out for now.
Click to expand...

It can take awhile for things to balance out when running multiple projects. For a short term competition, it is easier to manage multiple machines by only running a single project on the machine. This is especially true with the multi-threaded work, since the BOINC code was not originally designed to distribute multi-threaded work loads.

*edited* typos


----------



## mmonnin

BM can only balance the time, not the points and is over long periods does it balance out as mentioned. Otherwise it can be quite stupid until deadline dates are matched between projects. I've seen it stop WUs 90%+ completed. Like just let the dang thing finish in a few minutes instead of interrupting it. Adding another project in with another really messed up the balance for awhile.


----------



## mmonnin

OCN dropped to 4th as S.USA jumped us in Cosmo.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> That's fine. I ran several 32 threaded clients on my 2p machine. They all just run slower. Depending on the OS and how it gives thread priority some may get more than their share and others hardly nothing. Linux splits it pretty evenly.


Yea, I'm running 2 x86 Ubuntu VMs on x64 Ubuntu. I am kind of thinking I set it use 50% of the CPUs since I was running 2 8 thread VMs. BTW, do I need to reinstall Ubuntu if I wanted more than 8 threads? If I set it to something 10 or 12, the VM seems to hang on boot. My thought was that if the project ran better on the VM, then I'd move the

I am running a 3rd x86 Linux VM on my Win10 box. So far it hasn't returned anything.







So I can't tell, but I am sure I set the machine back to 75% since I am just running one 8 thread VM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> OCN dropped to 4th as S.USA jumped us in Cosmo.


I have a bit of cosmo suffering collateral bunkering on 2 rigs also running einstein (which should be bunked at this point - right??).


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have a bit of cosmo suffering collateral bunkering on 2 rigs also running einstein (which should be bunked at this point - right??).


Same here, and yes bunker Einstein.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> .........
> 
> RX 480s are awesome at [email protected] for upfront cost and power usage.
> 
> This is the #2 computer. All the ones above have 4 more GPUs in their system.
> https://einsteinathome.org/host/6109304
> 
> And I noticed @4thKor has the #7 computer in [email protected]


Yep, that is a good one for Einstein.....

And YES! Brother has some pretty nice hardware that puts out decent numbers......


----------



## lanofsong

Great work so far Team OCN


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have a bit of cosmo suffering collateral bunkering on 2 rigs also running einstein (which should be bunked at this point - right??).


Yep bunker all Einstein for the next 4.5 days....

We are going to need it...

(I've currently got 1,500 WU's bunkered already) Going to have to set up extra clients on a few machines it looks like to keep the bunker filling.....


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Yep bunker all Einstein for the next 4.5 days....
> 
> We are going to need it...
> 
> (I've currently got 1,500 WU's bunkered already) Going to have to set up extra clients on a few machines it looks like to keep the bunker filling.....


Yes, I have found that this is an exceptionally great method and managing projects for this event. Thanks to @mmonnin for the fantastic guide!


----------



## Finrond

I hope we can pick up a spot in zika, we would be in great shape if we can!


----------



## Egilman

Looks like the initial bunker drops are just about done....

P3D and SUSA are now 1-2 and SG jumped us into #3 we are in a solid #4 just behind SG on the basis of Zika bunkers and China dropped to #5

This is almost exactly like it started last year except we are a LOT closer to the three front runners now than last year.....

May still be some late initial bunker action, but it's now about crunchin, and the GPU bunkers..... This is where our real power comes in......


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Yes, I have found that this is an exceptionally great method and managing projects for this event. Thanks to @mmonnin for the fantastic guide!


YES many thanks!!!!!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Yes, I have found that this is an exceptionally great method and managing projects for this event. Thanks to @mmonnin for the fantastic guide!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> YES many thanks!!!!!










I like the extra control it gives. I could shut off networking on one client with CPU work and setup another with GPU work. Run out of work? No problem as the whole computer isn't blocked via hosts file.

I may just run two from now on after the Pent at full threads and get double the WUProp hours. It takes months to get to 100k hours. And...


----------



## cekim

[email protected] seems to bottle up behind uploads pretty quick on my machine. [email protected] did about 2 pages in GPU-only mode, but is refusing to do more until it can upload what's waiting...

Any way to coax it to build a bigger bunker?

I was hoping we might have a moment with less pressure on Zikka that I could swap out the 980's for 2 980ti lightnings I have on a desk (980's in a zikka machine right now) and throw the other paper-weight 1080 in at the same time, but so far the pressure on Zikka hasn't let up to do that...

You guys mentioned CPU repeatedly, so I didn't put enough time in optimizing my GPUs... Literally have them on my desk right now...


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> [email protected] seems to bottle up behind uploads pretty quick on my machine. [email protected] did about 2 pages in GPU-only mode, but is refusing to do more until it can upload what's waiting...
> 
> Any way to coax it to build a bigger bunker?
> 
> I was hoping we might have a moment with less pressure on Zikka that I could swap out the 980's for 2 980ti lightnings I have on a desk (980's in a zikka machine right now) and throw the other paper-weight 1080 in at the same time, but so far the pressure on Zikka hasn't let up to do that...
> 
> You guys mentioned CPU repeatedly, so I didn't put enough time in optimizing my GPUs... Literally have them on my desk right now...


Do you have it stopped via hosts file or something.


----------



## Finrond

You could try setting up multiple clients on that rig, following mmonnin's guide. If you go that route and have more than one GPU in the system I recommend creating the cc_config file and adding in the use_all_gpus option in before starting the client, that way you dont need to kill it and start again to get that working.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Do you have it stopped via hosts file or something.


No, on windows I stopped it with 0.01kbps upload speed. it backs off and never finishes all but one or two here or there. They only take 9m each anyway...

On linux, I used iptables, but I also suspended the job as that machine is busy with zikka.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> You could try setting up multiple clients on that rig, following mmonnin's guide. If you go that route and have more than one GPU in the system I recommend creating the cc_config file and adding in the use_all_gpus option in before starting the client, that way you dont need to kill it and start again to get that working.


Good point...

Even easier on linux, I can create as many boincN users as I like and just run them until they fill up and then shut them down...

I'll work on that tonight...

The 2x980 to 2x980ti swap is harder because its a water loop - so I'd likely have an hour+ downtime at a minimum. Might be worth it.

The 1080 is still air, so I can cram that in quickly, but the cuda setup takes a little while to get everything just so in linux...


----------



## Finrond

We are only ~13k away from catching L'AF in Zika!!


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> We are only ~13k away from catching L'AF in Zika!!










yep looks like the boat is coming around...

I'm heavy zikka in threads, but points-wise, still playing catchup to cosmo...

72 threads cosmo
108 threads zikka

current credits are:
207K cosmo
90K zikka

and those cosmo threads are 3.1-3.2GHz vs zikka @ 3.2-4.5GHz depending... (all HW and BW, so roughly comparable)


----------



## RS87

So i have signed up to BOINC and the OCNHWbot team. I started the Cosmology project and it get to 94% with 35secs remains and the comes up with this:

Postphoned: VM Hypervisor failed to enter an online state in a timely fashion

Any clues?

I have signed up using the details that were PM'd to me canvassing for people to join the team.

Update: so it looks like it has summonsed all 16 threads now but what about the first 3 that remain incomplete? will all 16 end the same way, if so i dont wanna waste my time letting it get all that way for nothing?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Did you install virtualbox with the BOINC client?

I had trouble running the camb_boinc2docker units on some of my computers so I went into the project preferences and left only camb_legacy checked.
That is one option, I dont know whether or not it is the best choice.

http://www.cosmologyathome.org/prefs.php?subset=project


----------



## mmonnin

That would be my option as well. You can go to Advanced view to get a better look at everything.


----------



## RS87

I have left the single one checked and updated the settings inside BOINC too and nope:


----------



## k4m1k4z3

You will have to abort those tasks that are stuck.


----------



## RS87

ok will do. I'll allow the legacy tasks to go on ahead now and hope they complete.

I have only signed up to this to help boost the figures for 'the team' but have no idea what any of these tasks mean in terms of the competition.

I am glad that my computer is being put to good use though with this competition by helping the Cosmo scientists out there with their research.


----------



## Ithanul

Alright. Should I have any issues with getting BOINC to run in Fedora 25?
Trying to get this FX8120 up and running.

Because right now, I am having a time with FAHControl....really wish Standford fix the python issue.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Alright. Should I have any issues with getting BOINC to run in Fedora 25?
> Trying to get this FX8120 up and running.
> 
> Because right now, I am having a time with FAHControl....really wish Standford fix the python issue.


Running on CentOsS and from everything I've seen, the flow should be very similar and for CPU computes easy.

You can install boinc-client and boinc-manager from repos and either:

1. run them as a user
boinc_client &
boincmgr &

2. enable the boinc-client.service, create a boinc user, etc...

I can't help you with AMD GPUs, but from what I understand, it should be possible.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I have left the single one checked and updated the settings inside BOINC too and nope:


Most likely a problem with vmbox somewhere. Did you install the vmbox extension pack? Is it confirmed that VT-X or AMD-v are turned on in the BIOS? And check that vm extensions aren't disabled in client_state.xml.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Running on CentOsS and from everything I've seen, the flow should be very similar and for CPU computes easy.
> 
> You can install boinc-client and boinc-manager from repos and either:
> 
> 1. run them as a user
> boinc_client &
> boincmgr &
> 
> 2. enable the boinc-client.service, create a boinc user, etc...
> 
> I can't help you with AMD GPUs, but from what I understand, it should be possible.


Got the manager to launch now.

But I get this now. The client is up.


----------



## 4thKor

Fired up a pair of 980's on Einstein. Have all the tasks I can get in one BOINC instance with Win 7 and two instances with Mint. I definitely like Linux better. Got a message that project is out of tasks. I probably have three or four thousand.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Got the manager to launch now.
> 
> But I get this now. The client is up.


and when you attempt to connect to the host from the menu? File->Select Computer

BTW if that doesn't work - to use it in daemon mode, you might need to add the port they use to the firewall rules. I don't recall which port it is off the top of my head. I didn't have to do that when I ran those commands as a user rather than enable the daemon.

That and check systemctl status boinc-client.service


----------



## mmonnin

The default gui_rpc for BOINC port is 31416. That port?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> The default gui_rpc for BOINC port is 31416. That port?


Yes. I didn't have to do that running client and mgr in a user account, but (and systemctl status boinc-client.service should tell you this), its possible that if that port is not opened in your firewall, the service may error out.

again, I didn't need to do that when running:
boinc_client &
boincmgr &
(the connect to your localhost or )

So, the first thing to check is the service status and what happens when he tries to connect?


----------



## mmonnin

She mentioned in another thread about going back to a Debian distro. No fuss with BOINC or FAH with Debian.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> She mentioned in another thread about going back to a Debian distro. No fuss with BOINC or FAH with Debian.


It appears the daemon approach on fedroa/RHEL does have a hitch that catches people (WRT to the boinc user). I've avoided this by running as I do under a contrived user account (boinc0) and all within "/home/boinc0" rather than relying on /var/... dirs as the boinc-client.server will..

Check here for instructions on how to set it up correctly so you don't run into such permissions issues:

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Installing_BOINC_on_Fedora


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Fired up a pair of 980's on Einstein. Have all the tasks I can get in one BOINC instance with Win 7 and two instances with Mint. I definitely like Linux better. Got a message that project is out of tasks. I probably have three or four thousand.


My first set of bunkers have about 2700 done with 2600 to go. I figure that I will need 6 more spread out over the farm.....


----------



## mmonnin

We should be awesome in [email protected] We topped all the teams in Formula BOINC Sprint by a nice margin.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> We should be awesome in [email protected] We topped all the teams in Formula BOINC Sprint by a nice margin.


Let me be the first to say thus.....

"Crunchin bunkers by the Mmonnin process is sweet and easy"

That's right, I call it the "Mmonnin process"

You deserve it.....


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Let me be the first to say thus.....
> 
> "Crunchin bunkers by the Mmonnin process is sweet and easy"
> 
> That's right, I call it the "Mmonnin process"
> 
> You deserve it.....


This ^


----------



## Diablosbud

I think a stats update happened and we're still in 4th. Let's keep it up







.


----------



## cekim

Is there a good way to farm detailed statistics of jobs run? Avg run time for instance? With 350K now run, I'd like to review and see if there are optimizations I could employ.


----------



## AlphaC

On the page for the project under your user for example https://www.cosmologyathome.org/home.php, go to tasks


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> On the page for the project under your user , go to tasks


That tells me whats running now, I am looking to mine info about prior run-times.

I guess I could parse the log file, but I was hoping this was already parsed out to some degree or the other somewhere.


----------



## AlphaC

you have to filter to
"valid" , whatever is running is at the top


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> you have to filter to
> "valid" , whatever is running is at the top


Ah, on the project web page - got it. Sorry, should have looked there. Thank you.

Anyone else having trouble adding new machines to [email protected]? I am getting "Failed to join - try again later" with no other error indication.


----------



## Egilman

Morning report....

Still in a solid 4th place.

In Cosmology, Still holding third but SG has pulled even in hourly output, and we are putting some distance between Team China and us....

In Zika, Still in 5th place and Team China is widening their lead, We have pulled even with SG in hourly output.

So far holding onto 4th place. A good place to be. We look to be even with SG on CPU output and Team China has a slight advantage although not used as efficiently as we are using ours....

Looks like we will hold in 4th position for a while......

Back to building bunkers in the name of Einstein. (65 years later who would've thunk?)


----------



## Finrond

Ya there is no way SETI.G is going to be satisfied with that position in Cosmo, I expect they are either bunkering or planning a big push once Zika is done.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Ya there is no way SETI.G is going to be satisfied with that position in Cosmo, I expect they are either bunkering or planning a big push once Zika is done.


We were able to hold them off last year, so we will just have to see how things look once the other disciplines start. I would guess that seti.g is going to make a push in WCG, since they are within reach of China.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Now that my benching rig is cleared up, I'm going to try and see if I can hopefully fire up that Maximus V Formula with a Corsair GS700 psu. here's hoping that just filling the 8pin (but no 4pin) will let it boot ^_^;;;


----------



## Diffident

Oh boy, we are tied with Team China for *THIRD* place.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Ya there is no way SETI.G is going to be satisfied with that position in Cosmo, I expect they are either bunkering or planning a big push once Zika is done.


A few of my rigs are bunkering cosmos along with Einstein units








Might be interesting if some of us bunker cosmos, let other teams loosen up their guard, and then dump them in a few days

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Oh boy, we are tied with Team China for *THIRD* place.


But what happened to 2nd place... lmao
There is a tie for 1st and a tie for 3rd


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> A few of my rigs are bunkering cosmos along with Einstein units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be interesting if some of us bunker cosmos, let other teams loosen up their guard, and then dump them in a few days
> But what happened to 2nd place... lmao
> We have a tie for 1st and a tie for 3rd


Yeah, that double tie is a rather interesting one to see!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I see they reserved 2nd and 4th place for the loser of the tie


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Morning report....
> 
> Still in a solid 4th place.
> 
> In Cosmology, Still holding third but SG has pulled even in hourly output, and we are putting some distance between Team China and us....
> 
> In Zika, Still in 5th place and Team China is widening their lead, We have pulled even with SG in hourly output.
> 
> So far holding onto 4th place. A good place to be. We look to be even with SG on CPU output and Team China has a slight advantage although not used as efficiently as we are using ours....
> 
> Looks like we will hold in 4th position for a while......
> 
> Back to building bunkers in the name of Einstein. (65 years later who would've thunk?)


There is a great race in Zika for the 2nd, 3rd and 4th spots (P3D, TC and SG). P3D look very vulnerable and may lose the top spot outright. I would think those teams will keep most of their resources in Zika especially with 90 points on the line.

Unfortunately, we still can't move some of our resources from Zika to Cosmology quite yet as Gridcoin has matched our output and even our 4.5million lead, there is too much time left in the Zika project.


----------



## Finrond

Looks like someone dropped a bunch of cosmo, the database server is down again.

EDIT: It's back up again.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Looks like someone dropped a bunch of cosmo, the database server is down again.


Not me


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, that board fires up... Just waiting on Rufus to finish creating an ISO out of this USB key and off to Linux-land (ubuntu 17.04 to be specific) my Maximus V Formula/3770k pairing go. Here's hoping I can make the onboard wifi work, as well as be able to actually pick up some Cosmology work units. I can't run Cosmology on my gaming rig because it lags everything to the point it's slower than molasses in January, but on a rig that's just sitting in the background minding it's business.... Mwa ha ha ha ha ha! ^_^;;;

....Besides, I want the WUProp hours, PLUS to help out our team!

EDIT: I won't be bringing any extra GPU grunt though, a 9500 GT doesn't have much power (I can't risk slapping my GTX 780 Classified in there and crunching, as I doubt the psu it has could handle such, and/or the breaker it's attached to thanks to the fans we have running in our place atm)


----------



## tictoc

The first two days of the Daily report are now up. The daily rundown is always a fun read.







https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/1-home


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I see they reserved 2nd and 4th place for the loser of the tie


2nd place is the first loser...


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The first two days of the Daily report are now up. The daily rundown is always a fun read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/1-home


Oh are we supposed to be having secret huddles?


----------



## AlphaC

We're in 3rd right now but I think we might need to do some more Zika to keep Team China at bay (sorry I've been doing all Cosmology out of laziness) :O


The next higher rank is 43 600 points/hr (about 55K/hr ahead for 24 hr timespan) ahead for Zika so I don't know how much effort that will take.


----------



## tictoc

Our current pace is pretty good. The next spot up in WCG is a long way off, and the team that we need to watch in both the Marathon and WCG is gridcoin. It's unlikely that they have any units stored and waiting to drop, but they have the sheer number of users to outpace almost any team.

I think our current output is a nice balance. I don't think we have enough firepower to move up in WCG, but holding our spot will be important for the overall standings.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> We're in 3rd right now but I think we might need to do some more Zika to keep Team China at bay (sorry I've been doing all Cosmology out of laziness) :O
> 
> 
> The next higher rank is 43 600 points/hr (about 55K/hr ahead for 24 hr timespan) ahead for Zika so I don't know how much effort that will take.


Ive been skewed heavily to Zikka core and compute power-wise and zikka is still behind cosmo on my machines 264K to 203K last check.


----------



## Jpmboy

hey guys - remind me... how do I ensure zika will use all threads?


----------



## cekim

If things don't improve , I may have to fire up my secret weapon:


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey guys - remind me... how do I ensure zika will use all threads?


If it is the only thing running on the machine, just make sure that you are allowing BOINC to use 100% of the CPU. BOINC Manager Options->Computing preferences->Computing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> If it is the only thing running on the machine, just make sure that you arte allowing BOINC to use 100% of the CPU. BOINC Manager Option->Computing preferences->Computiing


oh sure - that's been set 100% since start. I had to empty the transfers and let the tasks clear for a day od other uses... now zika is running one thread of 20 and "waiting to run" anything else.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> If things don't improve , I may have to fire up my secret weapon:


Is that a 386? It's hard to read the number on the Cryix chip....looks like it has Ati graphics, probably an ega chip...... You might complete one work unit by next month.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Is that a 386? It's hard to read the number on the Cryix chip....looks like it has Ati graphics, probably an ega chip...... You might complete one work unit by next month.


AMD 386 WITH a math co-processor......


----------



## Bal3Wolf

my 6800k sure is stable lol to bad it tops out at 4.2ghz with 1.315 vcore very bad luck of the draw lol.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh sure - that's been set 100% since start. I had to empty the transfers and let the tasks clear for a day od other uses... now zika is running one thread of 20 and "waiting to run" anything else.


It sounds like you have something else running then. Do you have any GPUs running Einstein; If so how many tasks per GPU? Or any other projects running.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> and when you attempt to connect to the host from the menu? File->Select Computer
> 
> BTW if that doesn't work - to use it in daemon mode, you might need to add the port they use to the firewall rules. I don't recall which port it is off the top of my head. I didn't have to do that when I ran those commands as a user rather than enable the daemon.
> 
> That and check systemctl status boinc-client.service


I showed systemctl status boinc-client.service along in that screen shot. When I click File, there is no select computer option.

Going to give one more try at getting this distro to work.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> It sounds like you have something else running then. Do you have any GPUs running Einstein; If so how many tasks per GPU? Or any other projects running.


rig is cold... and the water chiller is not on.


----------



## 4thKor

Fired up another 7990 for Einstein. Now have over 6,000 tasks running/bunkered.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> rig is cold... and the water chiller is not on.


Huh, that's certainly odd. Can we see the memory tab as well?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> and when you attempt to connect to the host from the menu? File->Select Computer
> 
> BTW if that doesn't work - to use it in daemon mode, you might need to add the port they use to the firewall rules. I don't recall which port it is off the top of my head. I didn't have to do that when I ran those commands as a user rather than enable the daemon.
> 
> That and check systemctl status boinc-client.service
> 
> 
> 
> I showed systemctl status boinc-client.service along in that screen shot. When I click File, there is no select computer option.
> 
> Going to give one more try at getting this distro to work.
Click to expand...

Not sure what Fedora is doing, but the the boinc service doesn't appear to be running. Close the Manager, and do a:

Scratch that Fedora calls BOINC boinc-client.
Quick search led me to this wiki page: https://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Installing_BOINC_on_Fedora

Not sure how much might have changed with a newer Fedora install

*Edit* @Ithanul The bottom portion of that Wiki will tell you how to connect the manager to the client. I suggest doing the second portion, which will give your user access to the BOINC data folders, and make managing BOINC much easier.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Not sure what Fedora is doing, but the the boinc service doesn't appear to be running. Close the Manager, and do a:
> 
> Scratch that Fedora calls BOINC boinc-client.
> Quick search led me to this wiki page: https://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Installing_BOINC_on_Fedora
> 
> Not sure how much might have changed with a newer Fedora install
> 
> *Edit* @Ithanul The bottom portion of that Wiki will tell you how to connect the manager to the client. I suggest doing the second portion, which will give your user access to the BOINC data folders, and make managing BOINC much easier.


I will give a go later or tomorrow.

On other note, I got my tablet doing Zika units at the moment. I will fire up the lappy tonight, since it got W10 on it with BOINC already install from last time.


----------



## Egilman

Standings Update:

In SOLE possession of #3 overall!

Look like GC caught and passed TC in Cos......

That drops TC into a 4th place tie with SG.....

And the cross country is still coming....

(we are currently doing a little better this year at this point than last year, by a very small amount)


----------



## Ithanul

Will do better if I get this stupid FX8120 going.








I had to try out a different distro.







O well, a learning experience. Weird installing the Nvidia drivers were more painless then trying to get BOINC and [email protected] to play nice.

I will fiddle with Fedora a bit more. Otherwise, tomorrow Mint probably be thrown back on to it. Which is a bit of a bum, I kind of dig how Fedora runs. Or bite it, and go headless with the Linux, and use my main rig as the control unit.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Will do better if I get this stupid FX8120 going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to try out a different distro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O well, a learning experience. Weird installing the Nvidia drivers were more painless then trying to get BOINC and [email protected] to play nice.
> 
> I will fiddle with Fedora a bit more. Otherwise, tomorrow Mint probably be thrown back on to it. Which is a bit of a bum, I kind of dig how Fedora runs. Or bite it, and go headless with the Linux, and use my main rig as the control unit.


Have you tried just running as a user?

(as root/sudo)

Code:



Code:


adduser boinc0
passwd boinc0 (set a password)
su boinc0
mkdir boinc
cd boinc
boinc_client &
boincmgr &

I've had some GPU issues with Einstein specifically (in the other thread), but basic computes have been really easy... I've been using VNC to collect them all in one place for remote admin.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Huh, that's certainly odd. Can we see the memory tab as well?


64GB installed.
90% amd 75%


yeah, strange.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 64GB installed.
> 
> 
> yeah, strange.


transfer page? You aren't throttling your network still are you?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> transfer page? You aren't throttling your network still are you?


yeah - grabbed the wrong snip - fixed.

np with Einstein...


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - grabbed the wrong snip - fixed.
> 
> np with Einstein...


NP here on windows either - something specific to linux. getting closer, but this tool's debug is a little sparse/obtuse/scattered. It's a big problem, I understand why, but when things go wrong, its a lot of blank stares...

Reading up on debug flags over here myself to figure out why einstein+linux+gpu sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. There are debug flags for your issue as well (work fetching):
https://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration


----------



## mmonnin

U
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> rig is cold... and the water chiller is not on.


Uncheck the 'Suspend when non-BOINC CPU usage is above" option.

If not click the 'use web prefs' button at the very top.


----------



## 4thKor

A trick I picked up with Einstein. When first starting the project and running multiple tasks the running times on some of these are almost identical. By suspending a few of these it allows another task to start after a few seconds and evens out the gpu usage to basically a flat line. Makes everything run a lot smoother.
Be sure and resume the suspended units. They'll pick back up later.


----------



## tictoc

The Swimming project will be announced some time in the next 6.5 hours. Once that project is announced, things will get very interesting.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The Swimming project will be announced some time in the next 6.5 hours. Once that project is announced, things will get very interesting.


It would have to be announced at exactly 12:00 or 18:00 UTC if I am reading this right.

Quote:


> *Where and when are the projects announced?*
> 5 days (Marathon, Swimming, City Run, Cross Country) or 3 days (Sprint) before the start of each discipline on the main page, via Blog, RSS feed, Twitter, and Facebook. While the Marathon project is announced exactly five days in advance at 0.00 UTC, the announcement of the other projects are possible at 0.00 UTC, 6.00 UTC, 12.00 UTC, or 18:00 UTC to compensate for geographical advantages. Regardless of the time of the announcement, all disciplines start and end at 0.00 UTC.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The Swimming project will be announced some time in the next 6.5 hours. Once that project is announced, things will get very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would have to be announced at exactly 12:00 or 18:00 UTC if I am reading this right.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Where and when are the projects announced?*
> 5 days (Marathon, Swimming, City Run, Cross Country) or 3 days (Sprint) before the start of each discipline on the main page, via Blog, RSS feed, Twitter, and Facebook. While the Marathon project is announced exactly five days in advance at 0.00 UTC, the announcement of the other projects are possible at 0.00 UTC, 6.00 UTC, 12.00 UTC, or 18:00 UTC to compensate for geographical advantages. Regardless of the time of the announcement, all disciplines start and end at 0.00 UTC.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If they are sticking to that schedule, then we'll know the Swimming project in seven minutes, or 6 hours and seven minutes.


----------



## bfromcolo

*Swimming*

Until start [email protected]
*4 Days 11:54:20* https://lhcathome.cern.ch/lhcathome/
Start: 2017-05-12 00:00:00 UTC
End: 2017-05-19 00:00:00 UTC


----------



## emoga

Oh man LHC lol

As if Cosmo wasn't hard enough on the RAM

Run sixtract if your ram is limited

Atlas gives the best PPD with CMS a close second.

I was running Atlas with 4 cpu's per thread and had good results.


----------



## tictoc

This will be interesting to say the least. I have never tried to run two V-Box wrapped projects at the same time. At least there are non-virtual box tasks available for each project.

User stats for Cosmology are up in the 2nd post. They are slightly different than the official stats (about 6k less than the official stats), I am pretty sure this is due to the server issues right at the start of the Marathon.

I wasn't able to find a reliable way to grab the per user stats for World Community Grid. The baseline stats that I grabbed look to be one hour later than the official stats. After WCG is finished I might be able to put together a rough estimate of per user stats.


----------



## Diffident

I still have cosmo and zika bunkers I haven't uploaded yet.







They aren't that big though..


----------



## Jpmboy

LHC is the swimming discipline? lots of cpu-centric work loads. My GPUs are basicaly idle.


----------



## tictoc

@Jpmboy did you ever get WCG running?

Einstein might be sucking up all your CPU time. Try pausing Einstein and seeing if that allows WCG to run. If it does, you might consider running Einstein with two tasks per GPU. I noticed diminishing returns on my NVIDIA GPUs, with anything more than 2 tasks at a time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> @jpmboy
> did you ever get WCG running?
> 
> Einstein might be sucking up all your CPU time. Try pausing Einstein and seeing if that allows WCG to run. If it does, you might consider running Einstein with two tasks per GPU. I noticed diminishing returns on my NVIDIA GPUs, with anything more than 2 tasks at a time.


WCG is/was running on two other rigs (5960X and 4960X) but now WCG seems to have stopped sending tasks. You may be right there... WCG seems to have borked up once Einstein was added to any of these rigs.








I hope to have some time to try to figure this out today. Boinc is a bit more "querky" that [email protected]

I do worry yhat I'm gonna dump a bunch if einstein stuff while putzing with this.


----------



## 4thKor

I run Einstein by itself. It takes a lot of CPU to run smoothly. With dual 7990's I'm running 3 concurrent tasks and have the app_config for CPU set the same (0.33). With quad core CPU's that's all there is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I run Einstein by itself. It takes a lot of CPU to run smoothly. With dual 7990's I'm running 3 concurrent tasks and have the app_config for CPU set the same (0.33). With quad core CPU's that's all there is.


yup - neded to suspend einstein and also allowed new tasks to download.


----------



## 4thKor

This is a blast!

Currently running 80 threads on CSG and Cosmo, Einstein on five 7990's and two 980's (close to 10,000 tasks bunkered, will be more) and 24 threads in LHC with a VM.

Now I need to apply for a grant to pay my power bill.....


----------



## tictoc

@Jpmboy If you want to be sure that you don't release any Einstein tasks while messing with WCG, you can just block all traffic to 130.75.116.0/24 with your firewall. That way no matter what happens nothing will go out to the Einstein servers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> @jpmboy
> If you want to be sure that you don't release any Einstein tasks while messing with WCG, you can just block all traffic to 130.75.116.0/24 with your firewall. That way no matter what happens nothing will go out to the Einstein servers.


got it. done.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> This is a blast!
> 
> Currently running 80 threads on CSG and Cosmo, Einstein on five 7990's and two 980's (close to 10,000 tasks bunkered, will be more) and 24 threads in LHC with a VM.
> 
> Now I need to apply for a grant to pay my power bill.....


At 3465 per [email protected] WU thats a lot!


----------



## 4thKor

Currently running my third boinc instance on one rig and getting ready to set up a third on two more rigs. Almost out of tasks to run on them.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> This is a blast!
> 
> Currently running 80 threads on CSG and Cosmo, Einstein on five 7990's and two 980's (close to 10,000 tasks bunkered, will be more) and 24 threads in LHC with a VM.
> 
> Now I need to apply for a grant to pay my power bill.....


I do this everyday of the week brother, The power company has offered me shares.....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> At 3465 per [email protected] WU thats a lot!


Gonna be fun, I sure hope the Einstein project has the bandwidth to handle the loads..... (Brother above and I have about the same levels of bunkers)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Currently running my third boinc instance on one rig and getting ready to set up a third on two more rigs. Almost out of tasks to run on them.


I've got four stashed bunkers already 1k+ size and am at least half way through 6 more. Probably 9.5 or 10 K or so already done. (conservatively speaking)


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I've got four stashed bunkers already 1k+ size and am at least half way through 6 more. Probably 9.5 or 10 K or so already done. (conservatively speaking)


I've got five stashed. Have no idea how big. I let these run until I can't get any more tasks. Thus the leakage you see on Free-DC. Takes a bit to get a full cache.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> This is a blast!
> 
> Currently running 80 threads on CSG and Cosmo, Einstein on five 7990's and two 980's (close to 10,000 tasks bunkered, will be more) and 24 threads in LHC with a VM.
> 
> Now I need to apply for a grant to pay my power bill.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I've got four stashed bunkers already 1k+ size and am at least half way through 6 more. Probably 9.5 or 10 K or so already done. (conservatively speaking)


You guys are truly monstrous. Are you actually brothers or just saying "brother" in the friendly sense?


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've got five stashed. Have no idea how big. I let these run until I can't get any more tasks. Thus the leakage you see on Free-DC. Takes a bit to get a full cache.


YGPM My friend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> You guys are truly monstrous. Are you actually brothers or just saying "brother" in the friendly sense?


In a crunchin sense yep, we think in similar terms..... (and have similar hardware)

In real life not so much.... {chuckle} (we've never met that I know of)


----------



## 4thKor




----------



## cekim

Paperweight (previously) 1080 is now in one of the computes bunkering [email protected] stealing one zikka thread for management.

The conundrum now is to swap out 2x980 for 2x980ti lightning?

Both water-cooled, its connector-for-connector swap out, but drain GPU loop, pull old, insert new, fill, leak-test (abridged - only 2 changed connectors and trusted everything else). 16 threads of zikka will be down for the duration of that operation and if something goes wrong.....

The lightnings are something on the order of 30% faster than the GTX 980's (if not more) for computes, but it depends on task.

I've got 3 1080's and 2 1080ti's running now along side those 980s

To pit or not to pit... that is the question...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Paperweight (previously) 1080 is now in one of the computes bunkering [email protected] stealing one zikka thread for management.
> 
> The conundrum now is to swap out 2x980 for 2x980ti lightning?
> 
> Both water-cooled, its connector-for-connector swap out, but drain GPU loop, pull old, insert new, fill, leak-test (abridged - only 2 changed connectors and trusted everything else). 16 threads of zikka will be down for the duration of that operation and if something goes wrong.....
> 
> The lightnings are something on the order of 30% faster than the GTX 980's (if not more) for computes, but it depends on task.
> 
> I've got 3 1080's and 2 1080ti's running now along side those 980s
> 
> To pit or not to pit... that is the question...


Hmmm - what a dilemma to have









We may get a GPU project for the sprint - Which would make the switch most worthwhile.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hmmm - what a dilemma to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may get a GPU project for the sprint - Which would make the switch most worthwhile.


Indeed.... I'm not complaining.









The other wild-card is that PSU in that machine isn't ideal for the lightnings... (2x8 + 1x6 each). The "right" PSU for that is in the 2x2690 machine...

I think I am going to ignore that for now...

I have a pump and rad, but no res to put the 980's somewhere else, so the paper will be held down regardless. A shame as the 980 is a still a damn good GPU compute (hence living where they do).

EDIT: fortune favors the bold right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Paperweight (previously) 1080 is now in one of the computes bunkering [email protected] stealing one zikka thread for management.
> 
> The conundrum now is to swap out 2x980 for 2x980ti lightning?
> 
> Both water-cooled, its connector-for-connector swap out, but drain GPU loop, pull old, insert new, fill, leak-test (abridged - only 2 changed connectors and trusted everything else). 16 threads of zikka will be down for the duration of that operation and if something goes wrong.....
> 
> The lightnings are something on the order of 30% faster than the GTX 980's (if not more) for computes, but it depends on task.
> 
> I've got 3 1080's and 2 1080ti's running now along side those 980s
> 
> To pit or not to pit... that is the question...


lol - you need QDCs.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - you need QDCs.


Thought you were going to say I "needed Jesus"









Well, back up - 45m of downtime








Sun 07 May 2017 03:52:13 PM EDT | | CUDA: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 980 Ti (driver version 375.26, CUDA version 8.0, compute capability 5.2, 4096MB, 4010MB available, 7344 GFLOPS peak)
Sun 07 May 2017 03:52:13 PM EDT | | CUDA: NVIDIA GPU 1: GeForce GTX 980 Ti (driver version 375.26, CUDA version 8.0, compute capability 5.2, 4096MB, 4010MB available, 7344 GFLOPS peak)
Sun 07 May 2017 03:52:13 PM EDT | | OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 980 Ti (driver version 375.26, device version OpenCL 1.2 CUDA, 6078MB, 4010MB available, 7344 GFLOPS peak)
Sun 07 May 2017 03:52:13 PM EDT | | OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 1: GeForce GTX 980 Ti (driver version 375.26, device version OpenCL 1.2 CUDA, 6075MB, 4010MB available, 7344 GFLOPS peak)

Only one little, itty-bitty-teeny-weenie problem...

I remembered, or was rudely reminded of why I had the 2x980s in that machine...

UPS started howling because 2x980ti + 5960x @ 4.5 @ 100% load = 800-900W+ from the wall...

The other 5960x + 1080 is on that UPS as well... so, it was likely pulling well over 1000W from the wall, maybe as much as 1200W... (1500VA UPS, so that's beyond its limit - hence the alarm)

hmmm.... Did I mention I spent the week prior optimizing for CPU computes not GPU???


----------



## 4thKor

This is what makes this the most challenging, aggravating, satisfying, and fun thing in the world! Nothing has ever made me want to smash things, kick the cat, scream profanities, and be so exhilarated all at the same time!


----------



## Diffident

Looks like Gridcoin is now outpacing us in both cosmo and zika.









In Cosmo, it says 180 hrs until contact, but 1 hour ago it said 217.


----------



## Egilman

it's saying 166 on Zika. to catch us, with like 52 hours left.

On cosmo, it's saying 180 to catch SG not us.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> it's saying 166 on Zika. to catch us, with like 52 hours left.
> 
> On cosmo, it's saying 180 to catch SG not us.


If you click on SG, the time reduces to 44, so the 180 is to us.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> If you click on SG, the time reduces to 44, so the 180 is to us.


Ok ,

Your right.....

Even such, it is still 7.5 days and we are already almost 3 days into the race. so the marathon will be in it's final four days when it becomes an issue.

This is why I've been suggesting that we consider shifting some Zika towards Cosmos, to push it out further....

It's almost impossible for them to catch us in Zika without some huge unyet dumped bunkers. they are probably going to realize this tomorrow sometime. on a pure crunchin basis they would have to triple their current output. They are a huge team, but even they can't move that much that fast.

15 years ago we called it the Team Art Bell effect...... GC suffers from it massively.


----------



## Finrond

A lot of the gridcoin crunchers move back to their respective forum team for this competition, which is why they aren't no1 in everything right now.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> This is what makes this the most challenging, aggravating, satisfying, and fun thing in the world! Nothing has ever made me want to smash things, kick the cat, scream profanities, and be so exhilarated all at the same time!


Agreed, this is my first Pentathalon and it's a lot of fun







.


----------



## Egilman

I caught a web post in a search the other day.

When I opened it up, it was the owners of GC talking about how dissatisfied they were last year with their pentathlon results them being the biggest and baddest DC team around.

Had to laugh.....

The experienced crunchers are abandoning the search for wealth to crunch for their base loyalties, leaving them with a bunch of little crunchers working on their school laptops....

They are expecting to win it all this year was how they were talking since they are the biggest and baddest team in DC. It was like they felt they deserve it cause they are the #1 in everything.....

I was laughing my butt off when I finished reading the exchange between them. They don't even begin to understand how DC works....

I wish them well, but promises of wealth building with bitcoin does not a solid DC team make....

It takes more than that...


----------



## 4thKor

Yeah, I learned a long time ago that 1)- I don't "deserve" anything, 2)- Nothing is free, 3)- If it sounds too good to be true it probably is, and last but not least 4)- Money and/or power DON'T buy happiness!


----------



## Diffident

I'm excited about being in 3rd place for so long. I wish I had more systems.

I have my 2p on cosmo/einstein, my x99 on zika/einstein and my i3 on LHC. Tomorrow If we are still maintaining our position in zika I'll move the x99 to cosmo.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

We do need to keep an eye out for gridcoin, they may pass us in cosmo


----------



## tictoc

Day 3 report is up. https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/552-BOINC-Pentathlon-2017-Day-3


----------



## cekim

Zikka finally passed [email protected]


----------



## cekim

Some interesting GPU stats so far for E[email protected] Gamma-Ray linux
GTX980 (strix): ~12-13m
GTX980ti (lightning): ~10m
GTX1080 (FE - air cooled - stock bios): ~9.5m
GTX1080 (FE SC-BIOS water-cooled): ~9-9.5m
GTX1080ti (FE + strix BIOS water-cooled): ~6.5-7m

I suspect I am losing a little in linux vs windows as windows is applying a 2100MHz OC to the 1080s via precision X that I won't get in linux.

Can't run the 980ti yet until I resolve power provision issues...








EDIT: ok resolved - see above


----------



## tictoc

I think memory speed matters for Einstein (at least the memory is loaded more than most other projects), and most Maxwell/Pascal GPUs have quite a bit of room to bump the memory clocks. On my 1070s, I didn't really see much of a difference between Windows and Linux. I could get a few more MHz in Windows, with added voltage, but the overall gains were pretty small. With your Maxwell cards you can bump the volts in Linux, and should be able to reach similar clocks.

My MSI 1070 (with increased power limit) boosts to 2090/8000 in Linux, and I think the max stable clocks I saw in Windows was 2110/8100.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Memory speed matters for Einstein, and most Maxwell/Pascal GPUs have quite a bit of room to bump the memory clocks. On my 1070s, I didn't really see much of a difference between Windows and Linux. I could get a few more MHz in Windows, with added voltage, but the overall gains were pretty small. With your Maxwell cards you can bump the volts in Linux, and should be able to reach similar clocks.
> 
> My MSI 1070 (with increased power limit) boosts to 2090/8000 in Linux, and I think the max stable clocks I saw in Windows was 2110/8100.


nvidia linux tools are a bit clunky and rely on being run under X or on a local console. I'm sure I can setup XVNC to do so, but right now those machines are running headless in multi-user (not graphical), so coolbits and sundry tools required to mess with clocks aren't available.

The strix bios does have a higher base/boost when running on the FE card. As you say though, the bigger issue is memory and if memory serves, the strix bios also has OC'd base memory relative to FE.


----------



## cekim

Moved the 2x980ti machine to another power circuit (it's own), so it can now crank both zikka and [email protected]


----------



## 4thKor

If any of you guys are interested I've figured out a few tricks for running LHC. Out of ignorance I checked all of the tasks for running and after evrything got going had some catastrophic failure going on. You've got to run an app_config to control this. Settings will vary by machine (number of threads and amount of RAM). If you're interested review this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627903/8th-boinc-pentathlon-swimming-lhc-home-project-support/80#post_26077280

This is my app_config on my 2P with dual X5675's and 24 gb RAM. You do have to run a VM, but that's not as difficult as it seems. The hardest part for me was learning how to disable uploads, as suspending network won't work. Read through the whole thread and give it a shot if you've got any available hardware.


----------



## Finrond

We may want to consider throwing a bunch of resources at Zika for the next 24 hours to make sure we can hold off Gridcoin.


----------



## mmonnin

2P is back on Zika.


----------



## Jpmboy

suspended other tasks to focus on zika for the home stretch.


----------



## cekim

Well, that's a bummer... 56 threads of zikka suspended themselves some time last night... not sure when or why... re-started.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Well, that's a bummer... 56 threads of zikka suspended themselves some time last night... not sure when or why... re-started.


lol - makes my part-time 46 total threads seem hopeless. Boinc is a server-cpu league.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - makes my part-time 46 total threads seem hopeless. Boinc is a server-cpu league.


It's all hot-dogs down hallways on an individual basis... There is no "F" in team...


----------



## cekim

Hmm, it looks like despite 0.01 upload limit one of my machines leaked out 400K of [email protected]???

What's odd is that machine stopped running [email protected] because it had too many uploads pending and still looks jammed...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> suspended other tasks to focus on zika for the home stretch.


i did the same only got 2 boxes working and heats building up in here lol


----------



## 4thKor

Is anybody running LHC? I've now got 104 threads on it.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i did the same only got 2 boxes working and heats building up in here lol


Go Geotherms! Buried basement does most of the work for me, but its working harder than usual. The basement unusually comfortable right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Is anybody running LHC? I've now got 104 threads on it.


Trying to get virtualbox up on cosmo first. Once I see that working, I was going to look at the hot mess that is LHC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Is anybody running LHC? I've now got 104 threads on it.


lol - i feel criminal over having cold gpus.


----------



## Starbomba

Running only 15 threads of Zika right now. I'll go see how LHC is ran once i get home.

I really, REALLY hate my customs.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i did the same only got 2 boxes working and heats building up in here lol
> 
> 
> 
> Go Geotherms! Buried basement does most of the work for me, but its working harder than usual. The basement unusually comfortable right now.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Is anybody running LHC? I've now got 104 threads on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to get virtualbox up on cosmo first. Once I see that working, I was going to look at the hot mess that is LHC.
Click to expand...

Lol this house is 30 years old with poorly designed central air gets rather hot pretty fast back here sence the thermostat is in the largest room that stays cooler then rest of the house, wierd enough daytime stays pretty cool 70-74f but nightime i cant boinc/fold/mine it gets so hot once i turn my box fan on room becomes a sauna. Geotherm is nice my uncle has it in his house and tall ceilings he sets his ac to 77f and it feels like 68-70f.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Lol this house is 30 years old with poorly designed central air gets rather hot pretty fast back here sence the thermostat is in the largest room that stays cooler then rest of the house, wierd enough daytime stays pretty cool 70-74f but nightime i cant boinc/fold/mine it gets so hot once i turn my box fan on room becomes a sauna. Geotherm is nice my uncle has it in his house and tall ceilings he sets his ac to 77f and it feels like 68-70f.


No actual geothermal system here, just the natural result of buried basement surrounded by moist dirt. The heat doesn't stand a chance...


----------



## Tex1954

Got what I can on OpenZika, Cosmology, and Einstein since before start... hope it helps.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> No actual geothermal system here, just the natural result of buried basement surrounded by moist dirt. The heat doesn't stand a chance...


Yep moved all my gear into the basement for this. 60s is about as warm as it gets down there even with 1kw of electricity getting burned off down there for 2 weeks.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Got what I can on OpenZika, Cosmology, and Einstein since before start... hope it helps.


It definitely helps!

This is the first time I've been able to run all four disciplines. Maybe cuz it's only my 2nd Pent?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

A basement would be nice here to keep them away from me lol my 6800k+1080 and x5675+rx480 put out quite a bit of heat in a normal sized bedroom.


----------



## Starbomba

I am one with the Heat and the Heat is with me









One of the advantages of living in a hot country where it's hot like 95% of the year, so i can live with all my rigs in the same apartment and not get too bothered with the heat they make.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Hmm, it looks like despite 0.01 upload limit one of my machines leaked out 400K of [email protected]???
> 
> What's odd is that machine stopped running [email protected] because it had too many uploads pending and still looks jammed...


The einstein uploads are so small (some are a couple KB) that even with the rate limit they will upload successfully. You have to shut networking off completely.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> The einstein uploads are so small that even with the rate limit they will upload successfully. You have to shut networking off completely.


I've setup all the machines the same and leakage had been pretty minimal and still is on other machines.

Some get out, but generally it was stuck in a back-off cycle. That one machine, for whatever reason, snuck a big batch through, yet still has plenty waiting. It is as if my preferences were overridden for some amount of time?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I am one with the Heat and the Heat is with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the advantages of living in a hot country where it's hot like 95% of the year, so i can live with all my rigs in the same apartment and not get too bothered with the heat they make.


lol guess so your bodys adjusted to the temps here we see 5f-40f from nov to march then 40f to 80f till june or july then hold in the 90-110f range for rest of the year but its kentucky so weather can change its mind at anytime lol.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I've setup all the machines the same and leakage had been pretty minimal and still is on other machines.
> 
> Some get out, but generally it was stuck in a back-off cycle. That one machine, for whatever reason, snuck a big batch through, yet still has plenty waiting. It is as if my preferences were overridden for some amount of time?


More likely than not your upload cycle just happened to hit upon a cache of small uploads, leading to several successive successful uploads.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Is anybody running LHC? I've now got 104 threads on it.


I have work ready to go on both Cerberus and JagerWulfe, although it hasn't been crunched just yet since I'm primarily focusing on Zika and Cosmology at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - i feel criminal over having cold gpus.


Same, my gpu has been cold for a few hours now, but things will heat up again soon enough (assuming I don't play HOTS nonstop when I get home *whistles innocently*)


----------



## Finrond

There is always the Mmonnin Method if your GPU's are cold!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> There is always the Mmonnin Method if your GPU's are cold!


Really hard to do such when you're on the other end of town away from your computer and you don't want to ruin the ability to still game on your pc when you're home ^_^;;;;;


----------



## gowanlock

Just popped over to repay BOINCers for their help at FaH last month. I have zero BOINC experience although I ran SETI from launch.

I signed up for the Pentathlon last night and have set up a GTX 1080 on Einstein plus a CPU task I can't get rid of









If I get organised I can add a couple of GTX 1060s. I also have an i7 4790k free if its of use. Just point me at the right projects at the appropriate times.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol guess so your bodys adjusted to the temps here we see 5f-40f from nov to march then 40f to 80f till june or july then hold in the 90-110f range for rest of the year but its kentucky so weather can change its mind at anytime lol.


In here it's almost always between 68f and 94f all year round. Right now i imagine my room being my personal sauna xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Same, my gpu has been cold for a few hours now, but things will heat up again soon enough (assuming I don't play HOTS nonstop when I get home *whistles innocently*)


The thing about Nanos is that they don't get that cold, but still, not used to seeing it under 60c








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> There is always the Mmonnin Method if your GPU's are cold!


I did that, but my GPU now eats those tasks by the truckload (like 7-8 minutes each). It should've tore thru the new instance i left running this morning.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> In here it's almost always between 68f and 94f all year round. Right now i imagine my room being my personal sauna xD
> The thing about Nanos is that they don't get that cold, but still, not used to seeing it under 60c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that, but my GPU now eats those tasks by the truckload (like 7-8 minutes each). It should've tore thru the new instance i left running this morning.


Yep, you have to let the first 10 -20 work units through in order for the ETA on the remaining tasks to go down low enough for the client to grab enough work to last a long time. The default runtime on the work units is like 40 minutes, which is way too high, but it will gradually be reduced as your work get done faster.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> More likely than not your upload cycle just happened to hit upon a cache of small uploads, leading to several successive successful uploads.


Seems as plausible as anything else...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Seems as plausible as anything else...


I just checked though, and all of my uploads are between .4 - .6K so very very small. Not sure why some would get through and not others. Oh well, it is a mystery.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gowanlock*
> 
> Just popped over to repay BOINCers for their help at FaH last month. I have zero BOINC experience although I ran SETI from launch.
> 
> I signed up for the Pentathlon last night and have set up a GTX 1080 on Einstein plus a CPU task I can't get rid of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get organised I can add a couple of GTX 1060s. I also have an i7 4790k free if its of use. Just point me at the right projects at the appropriate times.


One of the easiest projects to run for your i7 is [email protected] Doesn't require any kind of setup. Just add the project and let it do it's thang!

Einstein is pretty easy to run too on your GPU's. You can just let it go at "stock" or add an app_config to allow multiple concurrent tasks. See the OP of this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425049/einstein-home-project-support-thread

And we appreciate your participation! All help is appreciated!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gowanlock*
> 
> Just popped over to repay BOINCers for their help at FaH last month. I have zero BOINC experience although I ran SETI from launch.
> 
> I signed up for the Pentathlon last night and have set up a GTX 1080 on Einstein plus a CPU task I can't get rid of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get organised I can add a couple of GTX 1060s. I also have an i7 4790k free if its of use. Just point me at the right projects at the appropriate times.


You should be able to abort the CPU task.

Any crunching help is welcome! If you don't want to switch projects and just want to let it run, you can crunch Cosmology on your CPU (if you are running Einstein on GPUs in that system you will need to leave threads free for the GPU's).

If you don't mind project switching, we've got Zika and Cosmology going on now, Zika ends tomorrow, LHC starts up in a few days, and Cosmology runs until the end.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Yep, you have to let the first 10 -20 work units through in order for the ETA on the remaining tasks to go down low enough for the client to grab enough work to last a long time. The default runtime on the work units is like 40 minutes, which is way too high, but it will gradually be reduced as your work get done faster.


Well, the first time i ran this stock, i spent like 37 min per task in actual time for 1 task/1 thread. I switched to 2 task/1 thread, time went up to 40-42 min actual time. After tinkering a bit with my settings, i really dunno what i did, but it downloaded 79 tasks more, and those are being annihilated @ 7-8 min each with 1 task/1 thread .

Maybe i disgusted the BOINC gods by going on a hiatus and were punishing me for being a heathen


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Maybe i disgusted the BOINC gods by going on a hiatus and were punishing me for being a heathen


This sounds plausible.


----------



## 4thKor

Strategy for dumping Einstein? I think I'll open the gates on my running clients one at a time and save the others for later. I'd like to maybe even not dump the majority for a day or two.

Thoughts?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Strategy for dumping Einstein? I think I'll open the gates on my running clients one at a time and save the others for later. I'd like to maybe even not dump the majority for a day or two.
> 
> Thoughts?


Seems good. Only general tip is to wait a couple hours from project start, as the servers will be hammered to hell and back, that'll give you time for the WUs to be counted within the allocated time.


----------



## mmonnin

[email protected] requires validation. I'm not waiting/saving tasks for later.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well looks like my rx480 is needing a rma its been acting up some but i see it more now trying to boinc on it gets a gray/green screen freeze, i won the card from xfx so seeing if i can get it rmad or what i need to do.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Well looks like my rx480 is needing a rma its been acting up some but i see it more now trying to boinc on it gets a gray/green screen freeze, i won the card from xfx so seeing if i can get it rmad or what i need to do.


That might be a driver issue, I've had similar problems occasionally and they went away after wiping the driver with DDU and reinstalling. I think mine was usually grey or purple







.

Edit: If you do decide to use DDU, I highly suggest using the restart to Safe Mode option. I've heard of people have problems with DDU and those people also didn't use Safe Mode.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> [email protected] requires validation. I'm not waiting/saving tasks for later.


Does it require a wingman? If so then I can be the validator. Nothing to gain though really....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Well looks like my rx480 is needing a rma its been acting up some but i see it more now trying to boinc on it gets a gray/green screen freeze, i won the card from xfx so seeing if i can get it rmad or what i need to do.
> 
> 
> 
> That might be a driver issue, I've had similar problems occasionally and they went away after wiping the driver with DDU and reinstalling. I think mine was usually grey or purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Sadly i have wiped the drivers with ddu a few times and tried mutiple differnt ones dating all way back to 16.10 it even did it befor i formated windows a month or so ago i think it has bad memory.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Does it require a wingman? If so then I can be the validator. Nothing to gain though really....


Yes, requires a wingman. Quorum 2 project.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> [email protected] requires validation. I'm not waiting/saving tasks for later.


Whether you hold them or release right away, it will make no difference since it all still depends on if the wingman has turned in their results.

If you hold your work, it is 100% guaranteed to delay your own credit, but also a chance it is delaying the credit of the wingman if they have completed already.
If you turn in right away, you may or may not get credit right away, but it also will not guarantee that you get credited before the event is over...

The validation factor can kind of suck in this situation where we have a window of a few days to get points. We will end the event with work not yet credited.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Sadly i have wiped the drivers with ddu a few times and tried mutiple differnt ones dating all way back to 16.10 it even did it befor i formated windows a month or so ago i think it has bad memory.


Damn, that sucks







. The 480 is my first AMD GPU and it's been great, but lots of driver problems for me.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Whether you hold them or release right away, it will make no difference since it all still depends on if the wingman has turned in their results.
> 
> If you hold your work, it is 100% guaranteed to delay your own credit, but also a chance it is delaying the credit of the wingman if they have completed already.
> If you turn in right away, you may or may not get credit right away, but it also will not guarantee that you get credited before the event is over...
> 
> The validation factor can kind of suck in this situation where we have a window of a few days to get points. We will end the event with work not yet credited.


Some projects like Cosmo resend out tasks before the deadline. You can be holding onto it just to have it dumped by the server when it could have been validated.

Dumping thousands of WUs at the end just increases the chance the server can't handle them at the end esp with as many as 4thkor has stored up.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> The validation factor can kind of suck in this situation where we have a window of a few days to get points. We will end the event with work not yet credited.


But hey, so will everyone else so.. it all works out in the end. Just keep em crunchin and have some fun!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Sadly i have wiped the drivers with ddu a few times and tried mutiple differnt ones dating all way back to 16.10 it even did it befor i formated windows a month or so ago i think it has bad memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The 480 is my first AMD GPU and it's been great, but lots of driver problems for me.
Click to expand...

Yea im not even sure if i can rma this sence i won the card from xfx in a giveaway only had it a few months also.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Yea im not even sure if i can rma this sence i won the card from xfx in a giveaway only had it a few months also.


Can't hurt to try though!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Yea im not even sure if i can rma this sence i won the card from xfx in a giveaway only had it a few months also.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hurt to try though!
Click to expand...

Yea i emailed the guy that i sent my info to back when i won it telling him the problems to see what he says, Right now playing with memory downclocked to 1900mhz from 2000mhz see what happens.


----------



## 4thKor

On another note LHC is eating my internet alive! I'm running two rigs and have uploads blocked, but downloads are going crazy!

Hopefully uploads will be clear for Einstein.

Thinking about setting up my other Dl-580 for LHC. I think I've got everything figured out as far as config, virtualbox, etc. Most info out there is not applicable to rigs with multiple CPU's and lots of RAM. Through trial and error I've got two running stable now though.


----------



## tictoc

I'm going to drop all my Einstein tasks right at the start. With a short window of validation, I'd rather have the results sitting on the Einstein server waiting for validation than in my queue.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I'm going to drop all my Einstein tasks right at the start. With a short window of validation, I'd rather have the results sitting on the Einstein server waiting for validation than in my queue.


Plus, I'm sure their validation server is going to get hammered, best have yours at the top of the queue


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> [email protected] requires validation. I'm not waiting/saving tasks for later.


wut? this needs to be explained carefully please... if there is a risk that all this bunked work gets tossed out.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> [email protected] requires validation. I'm not waiting/saving tasks for later.
> 
> 
> 
> wut? this needs to be explained carefully please... if thre is a risk that all this bunked work gets tossed out.
Click to expand...

The returned results require validation from another host. If you look at your current valid tasks, you will see that there was another task crunched by another user that validated your result.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have checked a number of my [email protected] units that I downloaded on the 4th, so far I have found none that have been assigned to more than myself and 1 other person.
So that is good news, unlikely that any of us have work that was reassigned.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wut? this needs to be explained carefully please... if there is a risk that all this bunked work gets tossed out.


It won't get tossed out, but it does require that another computer also complete the work. Every tasks needs to get the same result from a minimum of two computers. If the results don't agree, the task will get sent out to a third and so on until the max # of error tasks has been reached, then the task gets flagged as being a bad unit.



Minimum Quorum = minimum number of results that are the same and valid
Initial Replication = number of clients task gets sent to initially

Max # of error / total / success tasks: self-explanatory


----------



## k4m1k4z3

So if we turn in correct results after a unit got additional people assigned, we should still get credited, right? I am almost certain I remember seeing this scenario happen in some other project.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The returned results require validation from another host. If you look at your current valid tasks, you will see that there was another task crunched by another user that validated your result.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> It won't get tossed out, but it does require that another computer also complete the work. Every tasks needs to get the same result from a minimum of two computers. If the results don't agree, the task will get sent out to a third and so on until the max # of error tasks has been reached, then the task gets flagged as being a bad unit.
> 
> 
> 
> Minimum Quorum = minimum number of results that are the same and valid
> Initial Replication = number of clients task gets sent to initially
> 
> Max # of error / total / success tasks: self-explanatory


okay so... at the appropriate time I remove the firewall block to release the work and then... let it ride. Correct?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The returned results require validation from another host. If you look at your current valid tasks, you will see that there was another task crunched by another user that validated your result.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> It won't get tossed out, but it does require that another computer also complete the work. Every tasks needs to get the same result from a minimum of two computers. If the results don't agree, the task will get sent out to a third and so on until the max # of error tasks has been reached, then the task gets flagged as being a bad unit.
> 
> 
> 
> Minimum Quorum = minimum number of results that are the same and valid
> Initial Replication = number of clients task gets sent to initially
> 
> Max # of error / total / success tasks: self-explanatory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay so... at the appropriate time I remove the firewall block to release the work and then... let it ride. Correct?
Click to expand...

That is correct. I will tag you in a post once the initial stats update is confirmed good on SETI.Germany.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> That is correct. I will tag you in a post once the initial stats update is confirmed good on SETI.Germany.


thanks... now where's that "Easy" button.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> So if we turn in correct results after a unit got additional people assigned, we should still get credited, right? I am almost certain I remember seeing this scenario happen in some other project.


As long as your unit didnt get cancelled you should be fine.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> So if we turn in correct results after a unit got additional people assigned, we should still get credited, right? I am almost certain I remember seeing this scenario happen in some other project.


My task aborted by the server in the middle of processing. A week before deadline. After that I aborted nearly everything I had due to the projected wasting so much of my time. Admin said it seemed like the wrong config but I probably lost half a day on my 2p due to the server aborting work.
http://www.cosmologyathome.org/workunit.php?wuid=37793360


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> My task aborted by the server in the middle of processing. A week before deadline. After that I aborted nearly everything I had due to the projected wasting so much of my time. Admin said it seemed like the wrong config but I probably lost half a day on my 2p due to the server aborting work.
> http://www.cosmologyathome.org/workunit.php?wuid=37793360


As far as I am aware this is an issue with cosmology only, I haven't seen it happen on Einstein.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks... now where's that "Easy" button.


Mine is under a solder blob at this point... [email protected] bunker dump will help...


----------



## BeerCan

What do you guys want me to focus on after zika? I won't be able to install virtualbox on a good chunk of my machines so that could be an issue. I should be able to get it on my 2 cpu boxes though.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> What do you guys want me to focus on after zika? I won't be able to install virtualbox on a good chunk of my machines so that could be an issue. I should be able to get it on my 2 cpu boxes though.


Yup zika is good. The other projects do have apps that do not require vbox so you're ok.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> What do you guys want me to focus on after zika? I won't be able to install virtualbox on a good chunk of my machines so that could be an issue. I should be able to get it on my 2 cpu boxes though.


Cosmo and LHC both have vbox and non-vbox tasks. I think the best points are had with vbox tasks in both projects, but I think the gain is greater with cosmo (this is totally just my feeling, I don't have any data on LHC to compare, but I think cosmo vbox vs cosmo non vbox is about a 2x gain).


----------



## Finrond

RELEASE THE HOUNDS!


----------



## tictoc

@Jpmboy and the thread, the initial stats update was good, so bombs away on Einstein.

Quote:


> 18:01 pschoefer: we have the baseline stats, Cross Country has begun


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> and the thread, the initial stats update was good, so bombs away on Einstein.


Oh thank god... such a pain keeping that stuff piled up..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> @jpmboy
> and the thread, the initial stats update was good, so bombs away on Einstein.


Super! release the hounds.


----------



## 4thKor

Eight bunkers uploading.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Eight bunkers uploading.


I'm going to hold mine for a little bit.....

Spread the load out.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I'm going to hold mine for a little bit.....
> 
> Spread the load out.


No guts no glory!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I'm going to hold mine for a little bit.....
> 
> Spread the load out.


When you do upload make sure you hit "No more tasks" on the clients that aren't running. I'd hate to see you have a catastrophic failure!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I'm going to hold mine for a little bit.....
> 
> Spread the load out.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> No guts no glory!


Got all the guts in the world, but also have the brains to know when to spill 'em.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> When you do upload make sure you hit "No more tasks" on the clients that aren't running. I'd hate to see you have a catastrophic failure!


Absolutely my friend. Probably going to hold till Zika is almost ready (12 hrs to go) and dump them both at the same time....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*


He's my brother........ Yall are my brothers and sisters..... {chuckle}


----------



## bfromcolo

Well I have maybe 1500 Einsteins to upload. These NVIDIA cards require 2 cores each to download and run more, thinking I might put them on Zika and let my 470/480 keep running Einstein. I have a feeling between EG and 4thkor and the rest of you that we are about to put up some impressive numbers in Einstein.

edit - obviously the site is overwhelmed the first two tiny uploads hung. I am going to give it an hour or so and try again.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

You could also switch to running just 1 task at a time... not sure what you had going before; my unscientific estimate would be close to 2/3 output of when running with 2 or more tasks at a time.


----------



## Finrond

So far I've had about 1/2 my work validated, and 1/2 pending. 1.7m counted, 1.7m pending. Still got about 450 tasks that I won't upload for a while.

Looks like the team has about 7-8m points counted so far.

EDIT: This number keeps growing of course, 8-9m now


----------



## 4thKor

I've only uploaded 27 pages (540 tasks). Still have 400 to go.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> What do you guys want me to focus on after zika? I won't be able to install virtualbox on a good chunk of my machines so that could be an issue. I should be able to get it on my 2 cpu boxes though.


If you can do it, I would say try to load up on LHC. It would be nice to have a few days of work to drop once it starts in three days. If not then switch to Cosmo after Zika is done, and then we can see where we stand once LHC is live. All the points are good points, so whatever you can do will help.


----------



## Finrond

Just remember that bunkering for the sprint will be of utmost importance, since it only goes for 3 days.

Also, looks like the Einstein server is doing well so far. Hope it doesn't die next hour when more people start dropping WU's


----------



## mmonnin

I'm up 1.2mil, 1.8 more to be validated.


----------



## 4thKor

I don't see any way to do very much bunkering. I've only been able to download about 10-12 hrs work at a time. I have preferences set to five days. I've actually pulled off on my servers and am running Cosmo. Got the VM's up and running so I'm getting some 32 CPU tasks.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I'm up 1.2mil, 1.8 more to be validated.


Where you finding this?


----------



## Finrond

PREDICTION: 15 million for OCN in Einstein on the first stats update.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Where you finding this?


In your account page on the einstein website, I looked at how many points I had right before uploading and compared that with how many I have now.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Where you finding this?


The difference between Free-DC's last update and what the [email protected] website shows. Plus 27 pages, 20 per page, 3465 per task in the pending list.

5min later and still at the same score. Uh oh haha. Broken.

https://einsteinathome.org/account/dashboard


----------



## Finrond

Interesting, first update is in, looks like the stats file they pull is a little behind.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> So far I've had about 1/2 my work validated, and 1/2 pending. 1.7m counted, 1.7m pending. Still got about 450 tasks that I won't upload for a while.
> 
> Looks like the team has about 7-8m points counted so far.
> 
> EDIT: This number keeps growing of course, 8-9m now


Right now we are in #2 position SUSA is #1 by 600k.....

{chuckle}


----------



## 4thKor

Soooooo...... 427 pages x 20 x 3465 = 29,000,000 plus points. Not too bad, I guess.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Interesting, first update is in, looks like the stats file they pull is a little behind.


It is dead on with my first update. I think that is the first time that I have ever had my update perfectly in sync with the official stats.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Soooooo...... 427 pages x 20 x 3465 = 29,000,000 plus points. Not too bad, I guess.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> It is dead on with my first update. I think that is the first time that I have ever had my update perfectly in sync with the official stats.


I meant the stats file on the server is off from how many points we had at 0:00 UTC time. We were showing 1,591,000,000 ish points at 0:00 UTC and the einstein website had us at 1,604,000,000 ish points at 1:00 UTC

My guess is because there is such a high load on the server its just behind on the stats export.


----------



## bfromcolo

My uploads to Einstein are crawling.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> My uploads to Einstein are crawling.


Can't imagine why???


----------



## mmonnin

Thats cause 4thkor has all the bandwidth!

Validations are creeping along. That or wingman haven't uploaded yet.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> It is dead on with my first update. I think that is the first time that I have ever had my update perfectly in sync with the official stats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant the stats file on the server is off from how many points we had at 0:00 UTC time. We were showing 1,591,000,000 ish points at 0:00 UTC and the einstein website had us at 1,604,000,000 ish points at 1:00 UTC
> 
> My guess is because there is such a high load on the server its just behind on the stats export.
Click to expand...

I agree, I am just amazed that my update script hit the server at the exact same time as the Official Stats.


----------



## 4thKor

Looks like I'll be uploading for awhile. Still have 300 pages to go. That means it'll be two or three more hours.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Thats cause 4thkor has all the bandwidth!
> 
> Validations are creeping along. That or wingman haven't uploaded yet.


Both.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

wish my rx480 woulda been stable only dumped 100+ units i think i found how to keep it stable right now tho downclocking memory by 50mhz so far with it mining it haset froze if it stays stable for a few hrs will toss it back on boinc.


----------



## 4thKor

My uploads have all completed on my end. Now to wait for them to catch up.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> wish my rx480 woulda been stable only dumped 100+ units i think i found how to keep it stable right now tho downclocking memory by 50mhz so far with it mining it haset froze if it stays stable for a few hrs will toss it back on boinc.


I had to reduce my memory clocks on my 1070 and my 7970 from their usual max stable OC, to run Einstein. I see a constant 50+% load on the memory controller on my 1070s.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'll be uploading mine in a bit, since I wasn't near the computer when official "let it roll!" announcement came out.


----------



## cekim

Judging by my count vs the totals I'm guessing the next update will be a doozy as well... The first snap only caught part of it...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> wish my rx480 woulda been stable only dumped 100+ units i think i found how to keep it stable right now tho downclocking memory by 50mhz so far with it mining it haset froze if it stays stable for a few hrs will toss it back on boinc.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to reduce my memory clocks on my 1070 and my 7970 from their usual max stable OC, to run Einstein. I see a constant 50+% load on the memory controller on my 1070s.
Click to expand...

Well im not even overclocking the rx480 lol everything is stock had to underclock memory to keep it from freezing to a gray/green screen not sure if that fixed it either.


----------



## Egilman

And here I am loading up another bunker.....

{Snicker}

I've got 8 done, and 5 working and another 1k almost ready. Downloads are a bit slow also....


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> And here I am loading up another bunker.....
> 
> {Snicker}


----------



## Starbomba

Just dumped a 186 task bunker. Poor poor server...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> And here I am loading up another bunker.....
> 
> {Snicker}


----------



## BeerCan

My uploads are crawling as well. About 4500 tasks to go


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Well im not even overclocking the rx480 lol everything is stock had to underclock memory to keep it from freezing to a gray/green screen not sure if that fixed it either.


Reducing power -5% and voltage to 1.080 in the 2 highest states were required to keep my 480 at 1266 without dropping clock rates due to I am guessing power throttling. It's under water so temps are great, but overclocking is going to require some BIOS updates.


----------



## lanofsong

Uploading mine also. Not much, but nice.

Look forward to the next couple of updates.


----------



## Starbomba

Dunno about everyone else, but my Nano has been a champ @ 575 MHz HBM. No OC on the core, and +15% power limit for it not to drop under 1000 MHz. Average time 7 min 51 sec per task.

Never regretted buying AMD cards ever since my HD 5770, seems i won't start now.


----------



## Finrond

It is my understanding that the RX series doesn't ship with the greatest memory chips, so if it is factory overclocked on the memory side you may want to reduce it back down to stock RX480 speeds (7ghz, or 1750mhz in afterburner / whatever you use to monitor your GPU).

EDIT: That's for the 4gb model, the 8gb ships with 8ghz chips I think.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Well im not even overclocking the rx480 lol everything is stock had to underclock memory to keep it from freezing to a gray/green screen not sure if that fixed it either.
> 
> 
> 
> Reducing power -5% and voltage to 1.080 in the 2 highest states were required to keep my 480 at 1266 without dropping clock rates due to I am guessing power throttling. It's under water so temps are great, but overclocking is going to require some BIOS updates.
Click to expand...

Mine holds it's 1288 clocks pretty good just gray screen ,freezes seems to be working with memory down clocked 50mhz tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> It is my understanding that the RX series doesn't ship with the greatest memory chips, so if it is factory overclocked on the memory side you may want to reduce it back down to stock RX480 speeds (7ghz, or 1750mhz in afterburner / whatever you use to monitor your GPU).


Hmm so stock on it is 2000mhz right now I have it at 1950mhz letting it mine as that freezes it faster going to drop it 50mhz till stable.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> My uploads are crawling as well. About 4500 tasks to go


Go, man, go!

How big an army are you running?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Mine holds it's 1288 clocks pretty good just gray screen ,freezes seems to be working with memory down clocked 50mhz tho.
> Hmm so stock on it is 2000mhz right now I have it at 1950mhz letting it mine as that freezes it faster going to drop it 50mhz till stable.


I edited my post, the 8GB model ships with 2000mhz chips (8000mhz effective) So thats stock.

My only other thought would be that if it's under water and there isn't enough air movement over the chips to keep them cool, that might cause an issue.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Mine holds it's 1288 clocks pretty good just gray screen ,freezes seems to be working with memory down clocked 50mhz tho.
> Hmm so stock on it is 2000mhz right now I have it at 1950mhz letting it mine as that freezes it faster going to drop it 50mhz till stable.
> 
> 
> 
> I edited my post, the 8GB model ships with 2000mhz chips (8000mhz effective) So thats stock.
> 
> My only other thought would be that if it's under water and there isn't enough air movement over the chips to keep them cool, that might cause an issue.
Click to expand...

GPU is on stock cooler dual fans it's a xfx rx480 RS hotswap, have a custom fan curve setup card hardly passes 72c.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> GPU is on stock cooler dual fans it's a xfx rx480 RS hotswap, have a custom fan curve setup card hardly passes 72c.


Ya, I hope they let you RMA it.


----------



## tictoc

35 Million looks much better than 5. Great update on Einstein.


----------



## lanofsong

Oh my!!


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Oh my!!


that.... lol


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> 35 Million looks much better than 5. Great update on Einstein.


Kinda figured when I had 3M all by my lonesome...


----------



## 4thKor

GOOD DEAL!

And I'm still showing 440 pages in progress. Some of that's new tasks, but still....


----------



## Egilman

Is there any doubt where the teams power is now?

SUSA is 12 million behind us and we aren't even close to be finished yet....

That is a statement...... And to think...
Quote:


> Overclock.net (#3) must be dreading the start of the Cross-Country race.


From the day four blog......

It wasn't dread, it was anticipation....


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I laughed at his choice of words... It just wasn't quite the right word.


----------



## Finrond

I think maybe he forgot we were 3rd in the GPU project last year?


----------



## tictoc

This is the first time that we have had everyone stacking up GPU tasks, and our GPU power has increased a whole bunch over the last year. Looking at it from the outside, it would be hard to tell what our true potential is. Throughout the year, we don't do many team challenges, and we all run a wide variety of projects. Similar funny reponse on our "evil" racing in the BoincStats Collatz challenge.


----------



## 4thKor

And I screwed up and didn't upload two bunkers at around 1,000 tasks each.


----------



## tictoc

That reminds me, I should probably do something with these 1,000 tasks on my Ryzen machine.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> That reminds me, I should probably do something with these 1,000 tasks on my Ryzen machine.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> This is the first time that we have had everyone stacking up GPU tasks, and our GPU power has increased a whole bunch over the last year. Looking at it from the outside, it would be hard to tell what our true potential is. Throughout the year, we don't do many team challenges, and we all run a wide variety of projects. Similar funny reponse on our "evil" racing in the BoincStats Collatz challenge.


You caught that too on the BS challenge? It's like they couldn't believe we could come from behind like that.

And here, I'm sure NO ONE thought we would have such GPU power......

I"m just going to chomp away over here in the corner, smilin' (in case they want to test us)


----------



## Finrond

Now now, lets not get too cocky, its still early and I'm sure not all the bunkers have dropped. (inside I'm delighted and ecstatic though, great work ladies and gents!)


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> This is the first time that we have had everyone stacking up GPU tasks, and our GPU power has increased a whole bunch over the last year. Looking at it from the outside, it would be hard to tell what our true potential is. Throughout the year, we don't do many team challenges, and we all run a wide variety of projects. Similar funny reponse on our "evil" racing in the BoincStats Collatz challenge.


Yet we beat every team in the [email protected] Formula BOINC Sprint. By a nice margin too.


----------



## tictoc

I predict more good updates. I am about to add the Einstein user stats to the Google Sheet in the 2nd post, and the totals are interesting.


----------



## mmonnin

Some of my tasks must have not even registered as being uploaded when I checked earlier. The # of pending pages has gone up.







Up to 37 which is ~2.5mil. I've just added a RX580. My goal is to reach 100mil by end of the competition. 5.6mil today not including pending.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Some of my tasks must have not even registered as being uploaded when I checked earlier. The # of pending pages has gone up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 37 which is ~2.5mil. I've just added a RX580. My goal is to reach 100mil by end of the competition. 5.6mil today not including pending.


Check your other clients. I had two that I thought had uploaded but hadn't. I had the same issue. Uploading now and pages are dropping.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

My 1080Ti FTW3 should arrive by the 11th, cant wait to add it to my crunchers as well... I should have ordered 2


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Check your other clients. I had two that I thought had uploaded but hadn't. I had the same issue. Uploading now and pages are dropping.


They've all been done for awhile. Just normal production now. If it could have been anything there was a client that had 524 tasks 'waiting to report' but had already uploaded.

Edit: S.USA gained on us by 7.8mi in the 3rd hour.


----------



## Finrond

Well the Zika update looks promising, I'd say relax but it's CNT so who knows, maybe they're just bunkering again.


----------



## 4thKor

Just saw in the OP that my DL-580's are kickin' butt! #1.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Just saw in the OP that my DL-580's are kickin' butt! #1.


I don't see egilman on the list, did he not sign up?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

EG is on the participant sheet with CPID 0b3e2d214fe6a6e55720317fdbf71f5f


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Just saw in the OP that my DL-580's are kickin' butt! #1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see egilman on the list, did he not sign up?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> EG is on the participant sheet with CPID 0b3e2d214fe6a6e55720317fdbf71f5f


Egilman has been running WCG. I didn't have a good way to pull per user stats for only the Zika tasks on WCG, so the stats in the 2nd post are only for Cosmo. I'll be adding Einstein shortly, I just had to fix a few errors in the export to GDocs.


----------



## Finrond

Oh he's just been busy with Zika.


----------



## Zeddicus

Just dumped 50ish Einstein WUs. I have a 5960x working Zika, Fury X and 1080 on Einstein. Tonight I'll have a 1080Ti on Einstein. Let me know if I should change anything.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeddicus*
> 
> Just dumped 50ish Einstein WUs. I have a 5960x working Zika, Fury X and 1080 on Einstein. Tonight I'll have a 1080Ti on Einstein. Let me know if I should change anything.


Welcome aboard! Yer GPU's will definitely help us stay in the #1 spot.


----------



## Diablosbud

Just got home so I uploaded my Einstein bunker of 108 units. Hope that helps us maintain our awesome score







.


----------



## mmonnin

Dibs on minecrafter in tictic's stats since I'm not listed.


----------



## cekim

For whatever reason despite using the same email everywhere I have multiple CPIDs so that table isn't capturing all my points.


----------



## Jpmboy

there's still 25 pages of "Pending Results" in my [email protected] account... ? Over 2M difference between work done and total credit on each of three rigs ad we dropped to 4th placed. damn.


[email protected] has got me all borked up. UN=JPM?


----------



## Genesis1984

Finally uploaded my small einstein bunker of 324 tasks.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's still 25 pages of "Pending Results" in my [email protected] account... ? Over 2M difference between work done and total credit on each of three rigs ad we dropped to 4th placed. damn.
> 
> 
> [email protected] has got me all borked up. UN=JPM?


Yeah, a real Einstein designed all this.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's still 25 pages of "Pending Results" in my [email protected] account... ? Over 2M difference between work done and total credit on each of three rigs ad we dropped to 4th placed. damn.
> 
> 
> [email protected] has got me all borked up. UN=JPM?


The number listed under the projects list is pulled from boincstats or freedc, which means it could take up to a half a day to update.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Yeah, a real Einstein designed all this.


Lol- cosmologists.








10h push for Zika!


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I don't see any way to do very much bunkering. I've only been able to download about 10-12 hrs work at a time. I have preferences set to five days. I've actually pulled off on my servers and am running Cosmo. Got the VM's up and running so I'm getting some 32 CPU tasks.


IIrc, LHC limits the number of tasks you can download based on the number of cpus/cores you have available. Might be like 4 tasks per cpu/core.

You can get around this by changing the ncpus flag in the cc_config.xml file.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> IIrc, LHC limits the number of tasks you can download based on the number of cpus/cores you have available. Might be like 4 tasks per cpu/core.
> 
> You can get around this by changing the ncpus flag in the cc_config.xml file.


I live in Missouri. Show me. Need to know how to do this.

EDIT: I actually need to verify what number to put in here. My understanding is that this is related to number of VM's running simultaneously. Took me a while to figure out that 2.0 was optimal.


----------



## tictoc

Stats should be good now. I had a bad update sometime last night, so the tables were completely out of whack. That coupled with GDocs desire to cache imported data led to some rather interesting results.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I live in Missouri. Show me. Need to know how to do this.


Here's a link to the list of flags you can add to the cc_config file:
https://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration

So mine might look like:

Code:



Code:


<cc_config>
     <options>
          <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
          <ncpus>32</ncpus>
     </options>
</cc_config>

In theory, that should tell BOINC/LHC that I have 4x the number of cores as my lowly 8320e actually has.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Here's a link to the list of flags you can add to the cc_config file:
> https://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration
> 
> So mine might look like:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <cc_config>
> <options>
> <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
> <ncpus>32</ncpus>
> </options>
> </cc_config>
> 
> In theory, that should tell BOINC/LHC that I have 4x the number of cores as my lowly 8320e actually has.


This borks everything almost immediately running VM's. I tried it already. Catastrophic failure ensues.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> This borks everything almost immediately running VM's. I tried it already. Catastrophic failure ensues.


You have to adjust how much cpu % to allow boinc to run if you change ncpus. For instance, if you have 8 real threads and set ncpus to 32, then 25% allowed cpu percentage is still going to be 8 threads or 100% real cpu usage.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> This borks everything almost immediately running VM's. I tried it already. Catastrophic failure ensues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> You have to adjust how much cpu % to allow boinc to run if you change ncpus. For instance, if you have 8 real threads and set ncpus to 32, then 25% allowed cpu percentage is still going to be 8 threads or 100% real cpu usage.


Right. I only use this to download the tasks and remove the flag when I begin crunching. Sorry.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> You have to adjust how much cpu % to allow boinc to run if you change ncpus. For instance, if you have 8 real threads and set ncpus to 32, then 25% allowed cpu percentage is still going to be 8 threads or 100% real cpu usage.


Ok. New info. Change percentage in preferences I'm assuming. I'll give that a shot. I'm running 24 threads, so I'm going to put in 96. Sound good? Don't want to bork this. Again.


----------



## Finrond

I dunno, I don't think I'd chance it with VM tasks. It'll prob still get screwed up unless you are limiting how many can run at once.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I dunno, I don't think I'd chance it with VM tasks. It'll prob still get screwed up unless you are limiting how many can run at once.


Think I'll leave it be. Running too good. Almost TOO good. That's why I don't want to shut it down.


----------



## tictoc

Does anyone remember when the Sprint was run in past Pentathlons? I don't recall if it was the final three days, or somewhere in the middle.

If a GPU project is selected for the Sprint it will be chaos.







A little is lost in the translation of the rules, but as far as I can tell it is possible that the Sprint could be Collatz, Moo!, or GPUGrid.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Yeah, a real Einstein designed all this.


Most comments I heard aren't positive on the new site, at least for the Account/Forums section. They released the same version under the Albert project. The preview of the frontpage looked nice.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Does anyone remember when the Sprint was run in past Pentathlons? I don't recall if it was the final three days, or somewhere in the middle.
> 
> If a GPU project is selected for the Sprint it will be chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little is lost in the translation of the rules, but as far as I can tell it is possible that the Sprint could be Collatz, Moo!, or GPUGrid.


It should be Quorum = 1 right based off what was on the site? I don't remember the dates.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Does anyone remember when the Sprint was run in past Pentathlons? I don't recall if it was the final three days, or somewhere in the middle.
> 
> If a GPU project is selected for the Sprint it will be chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little is lost in the translation of the rules, but as far as I can tell it is possible that the Sprint could be Collatz, Moo!, or GPUGrid.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be Quorum = 1 right based off what was on the site? I don't remember the dates.
Click to expand...

It will be a Quorum=1 project, so CPU project possibilities are : [email protected], [email protected], SRBase, VGTU [email protected], YAFU, and [email protected]


----------



## Starbomba

I have 3 pages of Einstein WUs waiting validation. Hopefully they get done in time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Does anyone remember when the Sprint was run in past Pentathlons? I don't recall if it was the final three days, or somewhere in the middle.
> 
> If a GPU project is selected for the Sprint it will be chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little is lost in the translation of the rules, but as far as I can tell it is possible that the Sprint could be Collatz, Moo!, or GPUGrid.


It was in the middle, but it's been a while (if ever) when there were 2 GPU projects in a Pentathlon. It was also given only a 3-day warning, instead of the normal 5 days, so not that much time for bunkering.

Hope it's either Collatz or Moo!, don't know if my Nano can do GPUGrid efficiently as it has always been an nVidia project.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> It will be a Quorum=1 project, so CPU project possibilities are : [email protected], [email protected], SRBase, VGTU [email protected], YAFU, and [email protected]


I've never run any of these. Just planning, but do you guys think I should throw both DL580's at this if it is a CPU project?

If it's a GPU project I'll shut my servers down and fire up all my Nvidia cards for it. Hopefully it'll be a Nvidia lovin' project.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> It will be a Quorum=1 project, so CPU project possibilities are : [email protected], [email protected], SRBase, VGTU [email protected], YAFU, and [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> I've never run any of these. Just planning, but do you guys think I should throw both DL580's at this if it is a CPU project?
> 
> If it's a GPU project I'll shut my servers down and fire up all my Nvidia cards for it. Hopefully it'll be a Nvidia lovin' project.
Click to expand...

It depends on how we are looking in Cosmo and LHC when the Sprint is announced.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> It depends on how we are looking in Cosmo and LHC when the Sprint is announced.


I'll need input and opinions from you guys.

BTW, why isn't the Sprint on the Pentathlon site?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'll need input and opinions from you guys.
> 
> BTW, why isn't the Sprint on the Pentathlon site?


It hasn't been announced yet, though i think it will not be long now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> It will be a Quorum=1 project, so CPU project possibilities are : [email protected], [email protected], SRBase, VGTU [email protected], YAFU, and [email protected]


[email protected]? It's gotta be that just so I can tell the wife what caused the brown out. She blames the same person every time. It's that yoyo.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> It hasn't been announced yet, though i think it will not be long now.


From what I'm seeing I may need to leave one server on Cosmo, if it's CPU. Gridcoin is definitely threatening our position.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I have 3 pages of Einstein WUs waiting validation. Hopefully they get done in time.
> It was in the middle, but it's been a while (if ever) when there were 2 GPU projects in a Pentathlon. It was also given only a 3-day warning, instead of the normal 5 days, so not that much time for bunkering.
> 
> Hope it's either Collatz or Moo!, don't know if my Nano can do GPUGrid efficiently as it has always been an nVidia project.


I sure as heck hope it isn't GPUGrid, if it is them I'm out, not cause I wouldn't want to, it's because AMD cards are worthless on it....... Wouldn't surprise me at all if GPUGrid gets chosen given what we have done to them in the cross country.... (they certainly didn't expect it) and it is easy to find out we have a bunch of powerful AMD cards which will dominate the others.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've never run any of these. Just planning, but do you guys think I should throw both DL580's at this if it is a CPU project?
> 
> If it's a GPU project I'll shut my servers down and fire up all my Nvidia cards for it. Hopefully it'll be a Nvidia lovin' project.


NSF, Numberfields and Yoyo are all pretty straightforward, hook up and run. the others I haven't run. I would have to pick YoYo as the easiest.... (it is a sub-project deal though, some may not like that)


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I sure as heck hope it isn't GPUGrid, if it is them I'm out, not cause I wouldn't want to, it's because AMD cards are worthless on it....... Wouldn't surprise me at all if GPUGrid gets chosen given what we have done to them in the cross country.... (they certainly didn't expect it) and it is easy to find out we have a bunch of powerful AMD cards which will dominate the others.
> NSF, Numberfields and Yoyo are all pretty straightforward, hook up and run. the others I haven't run. I would have to pick YoYo as the easiest.... (it is a sub-project deal though, some may not like that)


I hope its not GPUGrid as they can't handle the normal amount of workload they get. And they would get more if they could handle more. They also have a limit on the # of tasks you can get and there is a 24hr point bonus. So any bunkers would not be worth as much.

You also can't have a maxwell card and a pascal card in the same client as they require different work. Its a joke.


----------



## 4thKor

If GPUGrid is chosen I has weapons.


----------



## tictoc

GPUGrid would be a silly project to run since it is NVIDIA only, but you never know. SRbase would also be not so good, since at least in the past it was a scorcher to run.

*edit* GPUGrid also has all the other drawbacks listed by @mmonnin above.


----------



## cekim

Darn it... cosmo did it again... just stopped taking new jobs overnight... can't seem to get my vbox setup to run unattended.


----------



## mmonnin

I'll add to that GPUGrid complaint that I would like to contribute to GPUGrid but the issue with the project pushed me elsewhere. I really would. I've run out my NV cards of other work,went to download GPUGrid work and got nothing. No work available or too slow of a connection to get it.







Several times. So...back to something else. It took them quite a long time to support Pascal, quite a bit longer than Asteroids. Kinda sad really.


----------



## Genesis1984

Back in third!


----------



## Jpmboy

Zika ends in just over 6 hours?

Hey guys - question about [email protected] if at the end of the Pent "one were to have" many pages of yet-to-be validated results, will those results be included in the team total when they are validated, or are only those results validated at the close of the event counted?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Zika ends in just over 6 hours?


00:00 UTC right? So, 8pm Eastern


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> 00:00 UTC right? So, 8pm Eastern


That's what I'm looking at.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Zika ends in just over 6 hours?
> 
> Hey guys - question about [email protected] if at the end of the Pent "one were to have" many pages of yet-to-be validated results, will those results be included in the team total when they are validated, or are only those results validated at the close of the event counted?


Only the units that are validated during the event, will count for the the Pentathlon team total.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Only the units that are validated during the event, will count for the the Pentathlon team total.


Which could be unfortunate since I have 27 pages of pending tasks on the site right now. But as other teams drop their bunkers hopefully a lot of these validate, and no shenanigans at the end.


----------



## Finrond

We just got passed by S.G again in Einstein.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> We just got passed by S.G again in Einstein.


And knocked into 4th overall


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ok loaded the BOINC app up and added Einstein to put my 1080 to use. .


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Ok loaded the BOINC app up and added Einstein to put my 1080 to use. .


I run 4 tasks simultaneously on my 1080 @ 1960Mhz or so ~ 32 minutes for 4 tasks - not bad.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Darn it... cosmo did it again... just stopped taking new jobs overnight... can't seem to get my vbox setup to run unattended.


FYI I don't see any legacy tasks available to send.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Ok loaded the BOINC app up and added Einstein to put my 1080 to use. .


Thanks for answering the call.









Like FAH, each task will need a dedicated CPU core since its using OpenCL.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> FYI I don't see any legacy tasks available to send.
> Thanks for answering the call.


I had ~5days queued up on those machines from the start in preferences... It seems to have given me some decent portion of that as even when others can't get legacy jobs, I am still processing them @100%

p.s. this has been a lot of fun... Learned a ton of things I might not have known about my systems otherwise and good to know now rather than later.


----------



## 4thKor

Just put another 7990 in the mix.


----------



## cekim

Well, here's a more painful question than the prior pit-stop issue...

2x980ti paper weights are now running in place of 2x980 and cranking out [email protected] at only a slightly lower rate than 2x1080s.

2x980 are now paper-weights with water blocks... I don't have the hardware or case-space I'd need to plumb them as-is

"In theory"TM I could put the air-cooled heat-sinks back on those and put them into other machines... hmmm....


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Well, here's a more painful question than the prior pit-stop issue...
> 
> 2x980ti paper weights are now running in place of 2x980 and cranking out [email protected] at only a slightly lower rate than 2x1080s.
> 
> 2x980 are now paper-weights with water blocks... I don't have the hardware or case-space I'd need to plumb them as-is
> 
> "In theory"TM I could put the air-cooled heat-sinks back on those and put them into other machines... hmmm....


Yes, you can. Run them stock with fans at 90% for a bit and watch temps. Should be fine. Might even get some higher clocks if temps are OK.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Well, here's a more painful question than the prior pit-stop issue...
> 
> 2x980ti paper weights are now running in place of 2x980 and cranking out [email protected] at only a slightly lower rate than 2x1080s.
> 
> 2x980 are now paper-weights with water blocks... I don't have the hardware or case-space I'd need to plumb them as-is
> 
> "In theory"TM I could put the air-cooled heat-sinks back on those and put them into other machines... hmmm....


The theory is solid if you have the power necessary to add them to another machine. Even under-volted and clocked, they will put up points.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The theory is solid if you have the power necessary to add them to another machine. Even under-volted and clocked, they will put up points.


980s are putty-tats when it comes to power consumption, but good point - off to the power/circuit/UPS spreadsheet!

Gonna dig through boxes and verify I have all the parts and pads needed as well...


----------



## 4thKor

We're 1.9 mil behind SG now. Our hourly is 300k under them too. My additional 7990 will help a lot and I'm sure we'll have others coming on board.

It'b be cool to win this!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> We're 1.9 mil behind SG now. Our hourly is 300k under them too. My additional 7990 will help a lot and I'm sure we'll have others coming on board.
> 
> It'b be cool to win this!


Got my Raspbery Pi 3b running it now too!


----------



## 4thKor

I also just discovered I was running Collatz along with Einstein on my dual 980 rig. This has happened before. I didn't resume it either. It now no longer exists on any of my machines. Nothing but [email protected]!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I had ~5days queued up on those machines from the start in preferences... It seems to have given me some decent portion of that as even when others can't get legacy jobs, I am still processing them @100%
> 
> p.s. this has been a lot of fun... Learned a ton of things I might not have known about my systems otherwise and good to know now rather than later.


Thats great to hear. Hopefully its so much fun that you'll stick around.







I joined right before last years Pentathlon with some of the dual crunchers/folders talking about the event. I've been crunching ever since.


----------



## 4thKor

I'm a noob too. Last year was my first. BOINC has a lot to offer. And the ability to pick projects that interest you is huge for me.

And the Pentathlon's are a BLAST!!


----------



## cekim

Anyone know roughly how long Zikka is taking to validate? Its about an hour-long run on my machines, but if its another hour to validate, then its time to start pulling the brakes...

Yikes, I still have stuff back to 5/5 awaiting validation... So, I guess the answer is ***K?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> p.s. this has been a lot of fun... Learned a ton of things I might not have known about my systems otherwise and good to know now rather than later.


Fun is like saying the sun is warm. Heh, no wonder this is my 6th Pentathlon. It would've been the 7th, but for some odd reason, the 2nd Pentathlon was at the same time as the Chimp Challenge of old, and i lacked serious hardware a LOT (was running off a C2D E6400 BSEL modded and an Nvidia 9400 GT).

BOINC stresses your computer so much in many different ways, it could be considered the ultimate stress test. Just get a bunch of different projects and let them loose. Plus, it's for science, who can really oppose that.

BOINC was the reason i went high end computing, BOINC is the reason i went watercooling, BOINC is the reason i've read so many scientific papers. After a good 8 years of crunchin', a lot has been learned.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

If your on windows 10 watch out for windows update it just rebooted my 6800k box stupid microsoft i have it set to only install updates between 4am and 10am so much for that lol.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> FYI I don't see any legacy tasks available to send.
> Thanks for answering the call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like FAH, each task will need a dedicated CPU core since its using OpenCL.


Yeah I have the CPU off and just letting to GPU rock at 2035/4350
Also my updates are off on w10 (beauty of an Education copy)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Ok loaded the BOINC app up and added Einstein to put my 1080 to use. .


good to see you here!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> We're 1.9 mil behind SG now. Our hourly is 300k under them too. My additional 7990 will help a lot and I'm sure we'll have others coming on board.
> 
> It'b be cool to win this!


I've suspended all einstein in a final push for zika. will have 2 TXPs, 2 TXps 1080Ti (and/or 1080) and a 295x2 on Einstein after zika ends in 4h15m.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> If your on windows 10 watch out for windows update it just rebooted my 6800k box stupid microsoft i have it set to only install updates between 4am and 10am so much for that lol.


that's gotta be disabled with msconfig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Anyone know roughly how long Zikka is taking to validate? Its about an hour-long run on my machines, but if its another hour to validate, then its time to start pulling the brakes...
> 
> Yikes, I still have stuff back to 5/5 awaiting validation... So, I guess the answer is ***K?


yeah, I have over 100 pending validation for Zika...


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's gotta be disabled with msconfig.


Or gun play...


----------



## 4thKor

We need more horsepower in Cosmo. Hope some of you guys start running that at the end of the Zika event.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Anyone know roughly how long Zikka is taking to validate? Its about an hour-long run on my machines, but if its another hour to validate, then its time to start pulling the brakes...
> 
> Yikes, I still have stuff back to 5/5 awaiting validation... So, I guess the answer is ***K?


There are two types really. Pending Validation and Pending Verification. One type will be waiting for a wingman check , so a quorum of two. If its a new computer/client or if the computer is returned some bad work then all your units go to 'PV jail' for a bit. I think thats the verification type? Not 100% sure. New computers also get a limited number of units right away until work is completed. I've had a single failed task send everything to PV jail. Production drops until it all gets checked by wingman and you get out of jail.

The other type I think would just be the check by WCG servers to make sure the result seems legit. I would think that would be much quicker than the wingman check.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> We need more horsepower in Cosmo. Hope some of you guys start running that at the end of the Zika event.


I will. Nothing VM related, but the legacy tasks are on my Xeon crosshairs.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> We need more horsepower in Cosmo. Hope some of you guys start running that at the end of the Zika event.


I may or may not be setting up vbox everywhere for that and LHC...


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I will. Nothing VM related, but the legacy tasks are on my Xeon crosshairs.


See cosmo pentathalon thread for some thoughts on that BTW... hint, hint, hint...


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> We need more horsepower in Cosmo. Hope some of you guys start running that at the end of the Zika event.


[Scottie voice]

I'm givin' her all she's got Captain, she won't go any faster.

[/Scottie voice]


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I will. Nothing VM related, but the legacy tasks are on my Xeon crosshairs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I may or may not be setting up vbox everywhere for that and LHC...


I'm just running Legacy. 160 threads worth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> See cosmo pentathalon thread for some thoughts on that BTW... hint, hint, hint...


Share me some secrets! I ain't going back through all those pages.


----------



## mmonnin

I have gotten a few plank tasks on my 2p. 5-7min each for 32 threads. BOINC says 2gb for the whole thing. If thats true then it might be better to get 1-2 of those running on computers with lower memory amounts. And help a brother out, get some Micron memory. I work at Micron.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> [Scottie voice]
> 
> I'm givin' her all she's got Captain, she won't go any faster.
> 
> [/Scottie voice]


----------



## 4thKor

I tried to run VM's on my servers and couldn't make it work. Thought they were, but times went to 64 days and I shut 'em down.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm just running Legacy. 160 threads worth.
> Share me some secrets! I ain't going back through all those pages.


Go to last page - judge for yourself...


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I tried to run VM's on my servers and couldn't make it work. Thought they were, but times went to 64 days and I shut 'em down.


You have to math correctly... Took me a bit:

Short version - stick to docker and even combos of concurrent instances and threads fitting your core:
For 36 threads (2 or 4 threads per instance was very close in overall cpu time consumed):

Code:



Code:


<app_config>
  <app>
    <name>camb_legacy</name>
    <max_concurrent>-1</max_concurrent>
  </app>
  <app>
    <name>camb_boinc2docker</name>
    <max_concurrent>9</max_concurrent>
  </app>
  <app_version>
    <app_name>camb_boinc2docker</app_name>
    <plan_class>vbox64_mt</plan_class>
    <avg_ncpus>4</avg_ncpus>
  </app_version>
  <app>
    <name>lsplitsims</name>
    <max_concurrent>-1</max_concurrent>
  </app>
  <app_version>
    <app_name>lsplitsims</app_name>
    <plan_class>vbox64_mt</plan_class>
    <avg_ncpus>2</avg_ncpus>
  </app_version>
</app_config>


----------



## 4thKor

What OS are you running. I'm running VM's in Win 7 on my 2P, but my servers are running Linux Mint 18.1. I can't get them to connect with each other. Or I think that's the problem. Finally gave up and went back to Legacy.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> What OS are you running. I'm running VM's in Win 7 on my 2P, but my servers are running Linux Mint 18.1. I can't get them to connect with each other. Or I think that's the problem. Finally gave up and went back to Legacy.


CentOS7

mint will have a different setup mechanism, I needed the following:
boinc-client
boinc-manager
kernel-devel
dkms
VirtualBox-5.1


----------



## mmonnin

Mint 17.3 here. Only VMs I have are the ones created by running vbox apps. I have setup none myself.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> CentOS7
> 
> mint will have a different setup mechanism, I needed the following:
> boinc-client
> boinc-manager
> kernel-devel
> dkms
> VirtualBox-5.1


I'll have a whole year to figger this out.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> We need more horsepower in Cosmo. Hope some of you guys start running that at the end of the Zika event.


That's my plan, don't really feel like running [email protected] since I'm so unfamiliar with it, and I want to run the sprint with CPU and GPU later.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'll have a whole year to figger this out.


Which may be fine since it appear its running out of work for the better jobs...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

All my 2P are loaded up on cosmo now... too bad we lost a spot on zika but time to push on with cosmo


----------



## DarthBaggins

I was debating on linking WCG to my i7 (been a while since I've crunched on it)


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I was debating on linking WCG to my i7 (been a while since I've crunched on it)


That event is over in 66min.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Current + upcoming events:
https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/


----------



## DarthBaggins

I normally don't crunch for just events for WCG


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> There are two types really. Pending Validation and Pending Verification. One type will be waiting for a wingman check , so a quorum of two. If its a new computer/client or if the computer is returned some bad work then all your units go to 'PV jail' for a bit. I think thats the verification type? Not 100% sure. New computers also get a limited number of units right away until work is completed. I've had a single failed task send everything to PV jail. Production drops until it all gets checked by wingman and you get out of jail.
> 
> The other type I think would just be the check by WCG servers to make sure the result seems legit. I would think that would be much quicker than the wingman check.


so I guess I got the rookie penality... no invalid results:




oh well, what ever gets validated/verified in 17min will count. Any others go in eventually.
On to [email protected] and cosmo.


----------



## jarble

@lanofsong has requested gpu power and I am here as summoned but this software is confusing as balls. How do I "Add the following GPU project - Einsteinathome.org"? Its in the projects list but its not really doing anything









edit ok it may have downloaded something now but I still have not seen a prompt for team name -.-


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so I guess I got the rookie penality... no invalid results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, what ever gets validated/verified in 17min will count. Any others go in eventually.
> On to [email protected] and cosmo.


From WCG
Quote:


> Single Validation - Type 1: In this type of validation, only one copy of a work unit will be sent to a device if the device is "trusted", that is, if it has been participating long enough and returning good results. If the device is not trusted, then it will still be assigned the work unit, but a second copy will be sent to another device and the rules for redundant computation above apply. As a precaution, the research code computes certain items that allow us to quickly check on the server if the computation is likely to have finished correctly. Additionally, trusted devices are randomly sampled to have their results double-checked. These techniques provide a very high level of confidence in the reliability of the results.


The few verification tasks have another copy sent out a few seconds after my completion. My validation tasks have another copy sent out at the same time as me. So I guess thats the rookie type.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> @lanofsong has requested gpu power and I am here as summoned but this software is confusing as balls. How do I "Add the following GPU project - Einsteinathome.org"? Its in the projects list but its not really doing anything


Control+Shift+A for advanced view.

Options->Computing Options. There are several settings that may stop you from crunching, like if your computer is in use at all or if non-BOINC CPU usage is above x %. Change some of those to like this.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Control+Shift+A for advanced view.
> 
> Options->Computing Options. There are several settings that may stop you from crunching, like if your computer is in use at all or if non-BOINC CPU usage is above x %. Change some of those to like this.


It has downloaded and working now but I still dont know how to point the points at OCN.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> It has downloaded and working now but I still dont know how to point the points at OCN.


Great.

Go here. Upper right there should be a Join this team link.
https://einsteinathome.org/community/teams/183063


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Great.
> 
> Go here. Upper right there should be a Join this team link.
> https://einsteinathome.org/community/teams/183063




Joined up anything else I need to hit or can I just let it run overnight?


----------



## Jpmboy

derped


----------



## epidemic

I appear to be doing something.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> 
> 
> Joined up anything else I need to hit or can I just let it run overnight?


I would create an app_config.xml file with these contents:

Code:



Code:


<app_config>
  <app>
    <name>hsgamma_FGRPB1G</name>
     <gpu_versions>
      <gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage>
      <cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage>
     </gpu_versions>
  </app>
</app_config>

And put it here:
C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\einstein.phys.uwm.edu\

This will run two tasks at once to better utilize the GPU.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I would create an app_config.xml file with these contents:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_config>
> <app>
> <name>hsgamma_FGRPB1G</name>
> <gpu_versions>
> <gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage>
> <cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage>
> </gpu_versions>
> </app>
> </app_config>
> 
> And put it here:
> C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\einstein.phys.uwm.edu\
> 
> This will run two tasks at once to better utilize the GPU.


need to reboot the client or it will pick it up on its own?

edit should the cpu be at 100% or this like folding and I need to assign threads to free up the gpu's?


----------



## AlphaC

Usually any changes need Project commands ---> Update.

In Advanced View it is on the left side (Project tab) with *Update* button.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Usually any changes need Project commands ---> Update.
> 
> In Advanced View it is on the left side (Project tab) with *Update* button.


Ok I have done that and my per gpu useage is still spiky 70-40% about the same as when I first started. Not sure if its working as intended or I need to poke it some more.

edit I moved the use cpu down to 80% and my gpu usage while still very spiky is 90-60 per gpu now


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Under the advanced mode, I always go to the Options -> Read config files to load my app_config
You should see it start running a second GPU task at the same time; you will know it is working.


----------



## mmonnin

I forgot that part, the configs needs to be reread to pick up the changes.


----------



## Jbravo33

signed up as well. glad to join. just thought I had a few hours in and pc went to sleep after an hour per usual. I assume I'm turning that off?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> signed up as well. glad to join. just thought I had a few hours in and pc went to sleep after an hour per usual. I assume I'm turning that off?


Yes, for best production results, set PC to not turn off after inactivity under your computers power settings.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Under the advanced mode, I always go to the Options -> Read config files to load my app_config
> You should see it start running a second GPU task at the same time; you will know it is working.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I forgot that part, the configs needs to be reread to pick up the changes.


snapped up to 98% per core now with out all the crazy spikes







you guys are awesome now I shall head to bed and hope my small contribution helps


----------



## Jpmboy

With Zika ended, I switched to [email protected] with 2 TXPs and 2 TXps running 2062. Hopefully that can ring up a few points.

Say - can anyone explain this [email protected] settings page? I mean - when I see "Dangerous" I want to increase the default value....


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With Zika ended, I switched to [email protected] with 2 TXPs and 2 TXps running 2062. Hopefully that can ring up a few points.
> 
> Say - can anyone explain this [email protected] settings page? I mean - when I see "Dangerous" I want to increase the default value....


Hah! Those are actually the settings we mess with in the app_config.xml
Specifically, the FGRP I think


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> signed up as well. glad to join. just thought I had a few hours in and pc went to sleep after an hour per usual. I assume I'm turning that off?


lol - no sleep 'till Brooklyn.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> snapped up to 98% per core now with out all the crazy spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are awesome now I shall head to bed and hope my small contribution helps


Ty sir. Much appreciated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With Zika ended, I switched to [email protected] with 2 TXPs and 2 TXps running 2062. Hopefully that can ring up a few points.
> 
> Say - can anyone explain this [email protected] settings page? I mean - when I see "Dangerous" I want to increase the default value....


Haha. This does the same thing as the app_config.xml file I just posted but with less options/configurability. Lowering it from 1 to 0.5 will use 0.5 GPU per task. So 2 tasks will run at once. The next options would then be 0.33 and 0.25. Th gains after 2x are minimal and a while CPU needs to be used to run each GPU task. 2x GPU task at once keeps the load pretty high.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Ty sir. Much appreciated.
> Haha. This does the same thing as the app_config.xml file I just posted but with less options/configurability. Lowering it from 1 to 0.5 will use 0.5 GPU per task. So 2 tasks will run at once. The next options would then be 0.33 and 0.25. Th gains after 2x are minimal and a while CPU needs to be used to run each GPU task. 2x GPU task at once keeps the load pretty high.


okay.. so with 2 GPUs each in two rigs... how do I max out the GPU use? The TDPs are barely hitting 50%.








I figure it would be "easy" if I used the web preferences for these machines?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay.. so with 2 GPUs each in two rigs... how do I max out the GPU use? The TDPs are barely hitting 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure it would be "easy" if I used the web preferences for these machines?


To use the web settings, just set the FGRP to .5 and then from the BOINC Manager tell the project to update.

This allocates half a GPU to each unit, allowing it to run two units simultaneously per GPU... or in your situation with 2 GPU in each machine you would be running 4 at a time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> To use the web settings, just set the FGRP to .5 and then from the BOINC Manager tell the project to update.
> 
> This allocates half a GPU to each unit, allowing it to run two units simultaneously per GPU... or in your situation with 2 GPU in each machine you would be running 4 at a time.


thanks.


----------



## Jbravo33

ok last question gpus running around 1531 that normal? I'm on profile 1 on afterburner which puts me at 2000. doesn't seem like there is a gpu load at moment. cpu is @100


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> ok last question gpus running around 1531 that normal? I'm on profile 1 on afterburner which puts me at 2000. doesn't seem like there is a gpu load at moment. cpu is @100


My unofficial advice:
I have always had to increase the power limit slider in afterburner to keep my cards from throttling clock speeds under load.
Proceed at your own risk, but should be fine as long as cards are kept cool.

Edit: sounds like you have not specified to use GPUs when computer is in use. Under options -> computing preferences, uncheck suspend gpu when in use

It should automatically suspend however many CPU tasks that it needs to in order to provide CPU threads for your GPU tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> ok last question gpus running around 1531 that normal? I'm on profile 1 on afterburner which puts me at 2000. doesn't seem like there is a gpu load at moment. cpu is @100


The CPU tasks may be taking all of the CPU and not leaving any for the GPU executables. Each GPU task requires 1 full CPU thread.


----------



## Genesis1984

At least with amd cards you can get away with running multiple einstein tasks on one core/thread. My 7950 runs 2 tasks on one cpu thread.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> ok last question gpus running around 1531 that normal? I'm on profile 1 on afterburner which puts me at 2000. doesn't seem like there is a gpu load at moment. cpu is @100


If you only want to run your GPU, which is the most efficient, then on your page at Einstein un-select use CPU. Account->Preferences->Projects



After you save your preferences, then in BOINC Manager click the projects tab, select Einstein, and then click update. Now you won't get anymore CPU tasks. You can then suspend the CPU tasks and just run your GPU.


----------



## Finrond

If you havent enabled the use_all_gpus option in the cc_config file you mean need to in order to run both GPUs (if they are in the same system)


----------



## Jbravo33

sweet thx!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> sweet thx!


It should look like this in the cc_config file:

Code:



Code:


<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>

You can add it in if it is not there, or change it from 0 -> 1 if it is there.

Then hit read config files from the boinc manager (actually, I think this needs to fully exit the boinc client before it works).


----------



## 4thKor

I think we're closing the gap with SG. We were 9 mil behind and now 8.7. Our hourly is lower, but that will change. Especially with the new blood coming on board.

Welcome to all the new guys! And thanks for the help!


----------



## mmonnin

I don't think there is a cc_config.xml file by default to here is one.

Code:



Code:


<cc_config>
  <options>
    <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
    <allow_multiple_clients>1</allow_multiple_clients>
  </options>
</cc_config>

And it goes here:
C:\ProgramData\BOINC


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I think we're closing the gap with SG. We were 9 mil behind and now 8.7. Our hourly is lower, but that will change. Especially with the new blood coming on board.
> 
> Welcome to all the new guys! And thanks for the help!


Posted this on the wrong thread. It was intended for the Einstein thread.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I don't think there is a cc_config.xml file by default to here is one.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <cc_config>
> <options>
> <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
> <allow_multiple_clients>1</allow_multiple_clients>
> </options>
> </cc_config>
> 
> And it goes here:
> C:\ProgramData\BOINC


Boinc or the [email protected] folder?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I don't think there is a cc_config.xml file by default to here is one.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <cc_config>
> <options>
> <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
> <allow_multiple_clients>1</allow_multiple_clients>
> </options>
> </cc_config>
> 
> And it goes here:
> C:\ProgramData\BOINC
> 
> 
> 
> Boinc or the [email protected] folder?
Click to expand...

In the BOINC folder. For those who are new, or don't know, the BOINC data folder on Windows is at: C:\ProgramData\BOINC\ If you're on Linux, and used your Distros Package Manager to install BOINC, it should be located at: /var/lib/boinc/


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Boinc or the [email protected] folder?


As tictoc confirmed, the BOINC folder. cc_config will apply to all projects. app_config will apply only to the project in which it is located.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> In the BOINC folder. For those who are new, or don't know, the BOINC data folder on Windows is at: C:\ProgramData\BOINC\ If you're on Linux, and used your Distros Package Manager to install BOINC, it should be located at: /var/lib/boinc/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> As tictoc confirmed, the BOINC folder. cc_config will apply to all projects. app_config will apply only to the project in which it is located.


Got it. Thanks. All gpus were running without the cfg file on both rigs.. I added it to the TXp rig anyway.







Yeah - I got questions - I know, dumb to trouble shoot things in the middle of a pentathlon!







So... I have to check on my 295x2 now that all these rigs are balls out on [email protected]

edit: and just for grins, I'm sure you guys know this... "balls out" comes from the centrifugal valve "balls" spinning on top of the classical steam engine. It's not some zipper malfunction enthusiasm thing


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> edit: and just for grins, I'm sure you guys know this... "balls out" comes from the centrifugal valve "balls" spinning on top of the classical steam engine. It's not some zipper malfunction enthusiasm thing


I reject your reality and substitute my own...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I reject your reality and substitute my own...


lol, otherwise it would be ***** ***








plugged an ASUS Strix 1080Ti into the Apex/7700K and the card's fans do not spin while doing [email protected], gpu is at 47C and 1961NHz.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol, otherwise it would be ***** ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plugged an ASUS Strix 1080Ti into the Apex/7700K and the card's fans do not spin while doing [email protected], gpu is at 47C and 1961NHz.


I've run 1 and 2 jobs (in different clients on the same machines) per GPU and it seems to scale pretty linearly (2 jobs on the same GPU take roughly 2x longer than 1).

I don't have a good GPU load-meter in linux, but that indicates they aren't starved for things to do and watt-meter at the wall says they aren't shy about pulling power either...


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol, otherwise it would be ***** ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plugged an ASUS Strix 1080Ti into the Apex/7700K and the card's fans do not spin while doing [email protected], gpu is at 47C and 1961NHz.
> 
> 
> 
> I've run 1 and 2 jobs (in different clients on the same machines) per GPU and it seems to scale pretty linearly (2 jobs on the same GPU take roughly 2x longer than 1).
> 
> I don't have a good GPU load-meter in linux, but that indicates they aren't starved for things to do and watt-meter at the wall says they aren't shy about pulling power either...
Click to expand...

For NVIDIA cards

$ nvidia-smi dmon -d 3

*Edit* If you have Pascal cards disregard the reported GPU clocks, as there has been a bug in the driver for the last seven months. Memory clocks are correct.


----------



## DarthBaggins

ok lets push the 1080 further


----------



## tictoc

@DarthBaggins @Jbravo33 I didn't see your usernames in the last stats update. Do you have the same username for Einstein, and did you sign up for the Overclock.net team on your account page at [email protected]?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> @DarthBaggins
> @Jbravo33
> I didn't see your usernames in the last stats update. Do you have the same username for Einstein, and did you sign up for the Overclock.net team on your account page at [email protected]?


I see Jbravo but no filthy bagginses as new members at [email protected]


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> For NVIDIA cards
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> $ nvidia-smi dmon -d 3
> 
> *Edit* If you have Pascal cards disregard the reported GPU clocks, as there has been a bug in the driver for the last seven months. Memory clocks are correct.


All pascal but one... However, the utilization info is still good:
1080ti
# gpu pwr temp sm mem enc dec mclk pclk
# Idx W C % % % % MHz MHz
0 191 50 94 51 0 0 5005 116
1 200 52 99 54 0 0 5005 90
0 198 51 77 48 0 0 5005 116
1 165 52 89 54 0 0 5005 90
0 163 51 84 47 0 0 5005 116
1 179 51 96 52 0 0 5005 90
0 132 51 95 52 0 0 5005 116

1080
# gpu pwr temp sm mem enc dec mclk pclk
# Idx W C % % % % MHz MHz
0 134 44 99 59 0 0 4513 141
1 137 45 73 52 0 0 4513 166
0 105 43 94 56 0 0 4513 141
1 130 45 97 57 0 0 4513 166
0 133 43 69 49 0 0 4513 141
1 76 43 71 0 0 0 4513 166
0 134 44 92 55 0 0 4513 141

980: (interesting on the power measurement...)
# gpu pwr temp sm mem enc dec mclk pclk
# Idx W C % % % % MHz MHz
0 169 44 100 48 0 0 3304 1354
1 181 45 100 49 0 0 3304 1417
0 164 44 100 47 0 0 3304 1354
1 187 45 100 50 0 0 3304 1417
0 163 44 100 59 0 0 3304 1354
1 174 45 88 62 0 0 3304 1417
0 128 43 100 17 0 0 3304 1354
1 184 46 100 50 0 0 3304 1417


----------



## mmonnin

On the topic of secret location for strategy to shield from prying eyes, I see a subforum in a subforum just go up at [H].


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> On the topic of secret location for strategy to shield from prying eyes, I see a subforum in a subforum just go up at [H].


sneaky, sneaky...


----------



## DarthBaggins

I just signed up on the team


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I just signed up on the team


Where do you come up with all these animated tidbits.....


----------



## mmonnin

I wonder what @4thKor thinks of these GIFs:
https://www.reddit.com/r/HighQualityGifs/


----------



## Clukos

Is it ok if my GPU util looks like this?










I'm new to all this so I'm thinking maybe I could push it further


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With Zika ended, I switched to [email protected] with 2 TXPs and 2 TXps running 2062. Hopefully that can ring up a few points.
> 
> Say - can anyone explain this [email protected] settings page? I mean - when I see "Dangerous" I want to increase the default value....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Ty sir. Much appreciated.
> Haha. This does the same thing as the app_config.xml file I just posted but with less options/configurability. *Lowering it from 1 to 0.5 will use 0.5 GPU per task. So 2 tasks will run at once.* The next options would then be 0.33 and 0.25. Th gains after 2x are minimal and a while CPU needs to be used to run each GPU task. 2x GPU task at once keeps the load pretty high.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *If you only want to run your GPU, which is the most efficient, then on your page at Einstein un-select use CPU. Account->Preferences->Projects*
> 
> 
> 
> After you save your preferences, *then in BOINC Manager click the projects tab, select Einstein, and then click update.* Now you won't get anymore CPU tasks. You can then suspend the CPU tasks and just run your GPU.


Clukos,

Sorry for multiple quotes - see above quotes. Lowering the utilization factor to 0.5 on Einstein projects should help per mmoninn suggestion. Also deselect CPU for only GPU projects per tictoc. Make sure to save and then UPDATE,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Is it ok if my GPU util looks like this?
> 
> I'm new to all this so I'm thinking maybe I could push it further


----------



## Clukos

Nice and thanks! This is looking much better, with 0.5 I'm getting 98-99%


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Nice and thanks! This is looking much better, with 0.5 I'm getting 98-99%


Thanks for joining


----------



## Clukos

Nice results as well, before setting to 0.5 I was getting 7:14 per task, now with 0.5 I'm getting ~11:20 for 2 concurrent tasks! So about 5:40 per task


----------



## jarble

So it looks like I did 128k last night would that be about average for 1080ti's?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> So it looks like I did 128k last night would that be about average for 1080ti's?


Looks like you have 44 tasks validated and 176 tasks waiting for validation. If you look at it by just how many units of work you got done, it was actually 640k points
Its not bad. You just have to wait for another person to run the same unit to validate the work and you will get the credit. This project can take a few days before your ppd builds up to full speed...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Nice results as well, before setting to 0.5 I was getting 7:14 per task, now with 0.5 I'm getting ~11:20 for 2 concurrent tasks! So about 5:40 per task


Not bad for the times. A little trick to improve it a little bit more:
Notice how your GPU has a period of inactivity at the end of the work unit. If you offset the start times of the 2 work units by a couple minutes, you will have one unit still crunching making good time while the other one goes through that period of low GPU use.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Looks like you have 44 tasks validated and 176 tasks waiting for validation. If you look at it by just how many units of work you got done, it was actually 640k points
> Its not bad. You just have to wait for another person to run the same unit to validate the work and you will get the credit. This project can take a few days before your ppd builds up to full speed...


So really just have to hope they get validated before the end of the event?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Your validation should pick up a bit; since you have a fast GPU you are completing units faster than your wingman can.
Not everything will be validated by the end, that is just how it works unfortunately. Just have to keep stacking up units, and there will be a trickle of points after the event is over.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Not bad for the times. A little trick to improve it a little bit more:
> Notice how your GPU has a period of inactivity at the end of the work unit. If you offset the start times of the 2 work units by a couple minutes, you will have one unit still crunching making good time while the other one goes through that period of low GPU use.


I did that by suspending the second task then resuming. Now they are off by about 1 minute so that should work









Edit: This is the reported downtime with this tweak


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I did that by suspending the second task then resuming. Now they are off by about 1 minute so that should work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This is the reported downtime with this tweak


Lookin good!


----------



## bfromcolo

Sigh my 5820k system got Windows updates overnight, I guess it was patch Tuesday. I'm going to have to get a copy of Pro for that so I can stop this from happening.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Sigh my 5820k system got Windows updates overnight, I guess it was patch Tuesday. I'm going to have to get a copy of Pro for that so I can stop this from happening.


It will still happen w/ Pro, you have to go with Enterprise or Education (Education doesn't have Cortana) for the full ability to shut them off


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> It will still happen w/ Pro, you have to go with Enterprise or Education (Education doesn't have Cortana) for the full ability to shut them off


At least Pro lets you delay it for 35 days, so you can pick when. Not sure I can get a education copy, I am spending all my money putting a kid through college, maybe he can get one for me.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Actually he more than likely can, and can get office for free as well. I got my Education copy thanks to a neighbor (up here in MA) hooking me up


----------



## mmonnin

It might have changed in the last 10 years but I bought a Win7 license using just my .edu email address. It looks like if your kids collage has the volume license you could get it.
http://onthehub.com/download/free-software/windows-10-education-for-students/

Edit: I tried it picking my college and it forwards me back to my schools software store. Looks like you would have to login now instead of just having access to an .edu email address.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> All pascal but one... However, the utilization info is still good:
> 1080ti
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> # gpu pwr temp sm mem enc dec mclk pclk
> # Idx W C % % % % MHz MHz
> 0 191 50 94 51 0 0 5005 116
> 1 200 52 99 54 0 0 5005 90
> 0 198 51 77 48 0 0 5005 116
> 1 165 52 89 54 0 0 5005 90
> 0 163 51 84 47 0 0 5005 116
> 1 179 51 96 52 0 0 5005 90
> 0 132 51 95 52 0 0 5005 116
> 
> 1080
> # gpu pwr temp sm mem enc dec mclk pclk
> # Idx W C % % % % MHz MHz
> 0 134 44 99 59 0 0 4513 141
> 1 137 45 73 52 0 0 4513 166
> 0 105 43 94 56 0 0 4513 141
> 1 130 45 97 57 0 0 4513 166
> 0 133 43 69 49 0 0 4513 141
> 1 76 43 71 0 0 0 4513 166
> 0 134 44 92 55 0 0 4513 141
> 
> 980: (interesting on the power measurement...)
> # gpu pwr temp sm mem enc dec mclk pclk
> # Idx W C % % % % MHz MHz
> 0 169 44 100 48 0 0 3304 1354
> 1 181 45 100 49 0 0 3304 1417
> 0 164 44 100 47 0 0 3304 1354
> 1 187 45 100 50 0 0 3304 1417
> 0 163 44 100 59 0 0 3304 1354
> 1 174 45 88 62 0 0 3304 1417
> 0 128 43 100 17 0 0 3304 1354
> 1 184 46 100 50 0 0 3304 1417


 nvidia-smi.1.pdf 75k .pdf file

bathroom reading...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I just signed up on the team


paaartae


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> It will still happen w/ Pro, you have to go with Enterprise or Education (Education doesn't have Cortana) for the full ability to shut them off


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> At least Pro lets you delay it for 35 days, so you can pick when. Not sure I can get a education copy, I am spending all my money putting a kid through college, maybe he can get one for me.


disable windows update in MSCONFIG:



right click on the windows menu task bar > run> msconfig> services> sort by name and uncheck the box. easy.


----------



## Finrond

If you can always disable to windows update service, that's usually how I do it.

EDIT: Somebody beat me to it!


----------



## bfromcolo

Well the damage is done at this point. My HTPC had rebooted over night as well it turns out, but since I don't have a password on that one it came up and got back to work.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just noticed it has my [email protected] s/n as JCROM


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> All pascal but one... However, the utilization info is still good:
> 1080ti
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> # gpu pwr temp sm mem enc dec mclk pclk
> # Idx W C % % % % MHz MHz
> 0 191 50 94 51 0 0 5005 116
> 1 200 52 99 54 0 0 5005 90
> 0 198 51 77 48 0 0 5005 116
> 1 165 52 89 54 0 0 5005 90
> 0 163 51 84 47 0 0 5005 116
> 1 179 51 96 52 0 0 5005 90
> 0 132 51 95 52 0 0 5005 116
> 
> 1080
> # gpu pwr temp sm mem enc dec mclk pclk
> # Idx W C % % % % MHz MHz
> 0 134 44 99 59 0 0 4513 141
> 1 137 45 73 52 0 0 4513 166
> 0 105 43 94 56 0 0 4513 141
> 1 130 45 97 57 0 0 4513 166
> 0 133 43 69 49 0 0 4513 141
> 1 76 43 71 0 0 0 4513 166
> 0 134 44 92 55 0 0 4513 141
> 
> 980: (interesting on the power measurement...)
> # gpu pwr temp sm mem enc dec mclk pclk
> # Idx W C % % % % MHz MHz
> 0 169 44 100 48 0 0 3304 1354
> 1 181 45 100 49 0 0 3304 1417
> 0 164 44 100 47 0 0 3304 1354
> 1 187 45 100 50 0 0 3304 1417
> 0 163 44 100 59 0 0 3304 1354
> 1 174 45 88 62 0 0 3304 1417
> 0 128 43 100 17 0 0 3304 1354
> 1 184 46 100 50 0 0 3304 1417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvidia-smi.1.pdf 75k .pdf file
> 
> bathroom reading...
Click to expand...

Maybe someday NVIDIA will fix the driver bug for Pascal that borks the clock reporting. I am basically in spam mode with my bug reports. Every system I install I report the bug. It only took them 5 months to acknowledge the bug.







https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/992477/bug-378-381-nvml-nvidia-smi-core-clock-is-wrong-on-pascal-devices/?offset=3#5089451


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Just noticed it has my [email protected] s/n as JCROM


That's why I couldn't find you in the stats. I updated the sheet, so the next update will have your OCN name in the stats.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thanks, don't know fully why it did that but at least my CPID is the same


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Maybe someday NVIDIA will fix the driver bug for Pascal that borks the clock reporting. I am basically in spam mode with my bug reports. Every system I install I report the bug. It only took them 5 months to acknowledge the bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/992477/bug-378-381-nvml-nvidia-smi-core-clock-is-wrong-on-pascal-devices/?offset=3#5089451


SMI is the only query that reads the clocks wrong - ridiculous.


----------



## tictoc

A new driver came out yesterday, so maybe they fixed it. I'll give it a try tonight.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> A new driver came out yesterday, so maybe they fixed it. I'll give it a try tonight.


I have 382.05 running on the 1080Ti rig...


----------



## epidemic

I see my name on the list as Jeremy-Spare @tictoc


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> I see my name on the list as Jeremy-Spare @tictoc


Thanks. I ended up not using cpids to track the stats. I am just tracking everyone that puts up points for OCN during the event. If anyone hasn't signed up in the OP, and I don't know your OCN username, then I just list the OCN username as "?". I'll get your name updated after the next update is finished.


----------



## Finrond

[email protected] announced as the sprint project.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Where do you come up with all these animated tidbits.....


Hey 4thKor I see you just put up 600,000 credits/day most recently, which I think is top 10 or even top 5 on the OCN team. What's your presumably fire breathing setup?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Hey 4thKor I see you just put up 600,000 credits/day most recently, which I think is top 10 or even top 5 on the OCN team. What's your presumably fire breathing setup?


Ask him for the full wall picture, that one looks even more epic than just any one rig ^_^ 4thKor likes to go all in on hobbies it seems


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> [email protected] announced as the sprint project.


So many CPU projects at once







.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> [email protected] announced as the sprint project.


Lame... 4 out of 5 are CPU only now?

They got paid off by Intel lol...


----------



## tictoc

The Pentathlon is always predominately a CPU event. Accelerated computing with GPUs is really a fairly new thing, and requires the work to be highly parallel to reap the rewards of modern GPUs. You are definitely starting to see a shift in this, but many compute work loads are running on fairly old code, that wasn't written with something like a modern GPU and it's 1000s of simple cores in mind.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The Pentathlon is always predominately a CPU event. Accelerated computing with GPUs is really a fairly new thing, and requires the work to be highly parallel to reap the rewards of modern GPUs. You are definitely starting to see a shift in this, but many compute work loads are running on fairly old code, that wasn't written with something like a modern GPU and it's 1000s of simple cores in mind.


Oh, believe me I know... unwinding decades of sequential thinking in software devel has kept me busy for a while...

I was mostly joking, but I had hoped 2 of 5 would have GPU components.

Who knows, if Fedex is on their game, I might even have 2 new toys to break-in Friday... fingers crossed...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Lame... 4 out of 5 are CPU only now?
> 
> They got paid off by Intel lol...


yeah - it clearly a server cpu focus. makes an overclocked 10 core seem lacking.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - it clearly a server cpu focus. makes an overclocked 10 core seem lacking.


Yep... 2696's have been talking smack about the 6950 in my basement. They want to know why its the "inside computer" and they are stuck in the basement?

p.s. my daughter just came into my office and asked why it was so warm... I pointed to humming box and said "compute marathon".

"Nerdiest thing ever... "


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Yep... 2696's have been talking smack about the 6950 in my basement. They want to know why its the "inside computer" and they are stuck in the basement?
> 
> p.s. my daughter just came into my office and asked why it was so warm... I pointed to humming box and said "compute marathon".
> 
> "Nerdiest thing ever... "


lol - dad is always a nerd.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Yep... 2696's have been talking smack about the 6950 in my basement. They want to know why its the "inside computer" and they are stuck in the basement?
> 
> p.s. my daughter just came into my office and asked why it was so warm... I pointed to humming box and said "compute marathon".
> 
> "Nerdiest thing ever... "


Haha, I like this guy. He should stick around after the Pent.

Have you applied for BOINC postbit thingy under your avatar?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Hey 4thKor I see you just put up 600,000 credits/day most recently, which I think is top 10 or even top 5 on the OCN team. What's your presumably fire breathing setup?


If it's Cosmo (which I'm sure it is), I'm running two HP Proliant DL-580's with quad E7-4870's. 80 threads each for a total of 160.

If it's Einstein, I'm running six HD-7990's and two 980's.

I have five more 980's and three 980 Ti's in reserve.

And a 770. Mustn't leave out the 770, I guess. Oh, and a pair of 950's


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Any word on the URL to block for [email protected]? ^_^


----------



## lanofsong

We are putting up some incredible numbers in Einstein and based on the Pentathlon figures, we should pass SG in 14 hrs (providing no major bunkers of course







)

Great work team.

Team OCN - FTW


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> We are putting up some incredible numbers in Einstein and based on the Pentathlon figures, we should pass SG in 14 hrs (providing no major bunkers of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Great work team.
> 
> Team OCN - FTW


Happy to lend a hand







(not that I am pulling anything major) OCN for the win









Hopefully no one takes my top 20 spot while I am over here


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> If it's Cosmo (which I'm sure it is), I'm running two HP Proliant DL-580's with quad E7-4870's. 80 threads each for a total of 160.
> 
> If it's Einstein, I'm running six HD-7990's and two 980's.
> 
> *I have five more 980's and three 980 Ti's in reserve*.
> 
> And a 770. Mustn't leave out the 770, I guess. Oh, and a pair of 950's


nah.. you have an affliction for which there is NO antidote.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Happy to lend a hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not that I am pulling anything major)
> 
> Hopefully no one takes my top 20 spot while I am over here


no worries, they're all here.

_________________________________________________________

*Anyone notice that the [email protected] server is deferring comms for over 2 hours?*


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Happy to lend a hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not that I am pulling anything major) OCN for the win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully no one takes my top 20 spot while I am over here


Don't worry, a few of your contenders are here crunching too. I have some new GPU firepower on the way with plans for more. I will pass you once again someday. I doubt I will ever get back up to top 10 though.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Don't worry, a few of your contenders are here crunching too. I have some new GPU firepower on the way with plans for more. I will pass you once again someday. I doubt I will ever get back up to top 10 though.


All in good fun








I know quite a few hardcore boinc crunchers helped out in the folding war so I want to return the favor


----------



## tictoc

The daily report for Day 6 is up. https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/list/category/3-BOINC-Pentathlon


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The daily report for Day 6 is up. https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/list/category/3-BOINC-Pentathlon


thanks - it's an amusing read.

_I nearly forgot the Cross-Country. It really isn't easy to spot the teams in the great outdoors. They might be hiding behind any thicket. Some are trying to lurk in the shadows but that is all in vain. I see everything. At the top we are witnessing a dramatic duel between SG (#1) and Overclock.net (#2). Over and over again, SG must ward off attacks but manages to retaliate quickly. Nobody else in the field is currently able to keep pace with these two._


----------



## epidemic

Well I enjoyed my place in the top 10 for [email protected] while it lasted


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Any word on the URL to block for [email protected]? ^_^


YOYO = 78.47.191.0/24

As reported by the boinc error log


----------



## 4thKor

Just lost all my rigs for an hour. Blew a main fuse. Whoever wired this place didn't balance loads very well. Back up and running except one server. Left it shut down to dry my clothes. That's what caused the problem to begin with.

Oh, and on reboot of one rig I discovered another Einstein bunker that somehow wasn't uploaded.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks - it's an amusing read.
> 
> _I nearly forgot the Cross-Country. It really isn't easy to spot the teams in the great outdoors. They might be hiding behind any thicket. Some are trying to lurk in the shadows but that is all in vain. I see everything. At the top we are witnessing a dramatic duel between SG (#1) and Overclock.net (#2). Over and over again, SG must ward off attacks but manages to retaliate quickly. Nobody else in the field is currently able to keep pace with these two._


I would add

we must keep a wary eye out for CNT, as they always seem to show up at the end, being the wolves they are.........


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Just lost all my rigs for an hour. Blew a main fuse. Whoever wired this place didn't balance loads very well. Back up and running except one server. Left it shut down to dry my clothes. That's what caused the problem to begin with.
> 
> Oh, and on reboot of one rig I discovered another Einstein bunker that somehow wasn't uploaded.


Ouch... Those watts do ad up...

4x130W x2 = 1140 before you add in the PSU and MB...

I came close with the 980ti incident, but UPS did its job and told me to fix it. 4 separate 15A circuits feeding various machines on a gaggle of UPSes...


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Just lost all my rigs for an hour. Blew a main fuse. Whoever wired this place didn't balance loads very well. Back up and running except one server. Left it shut down to dry my clothes. That's what caused the problem to begin with.
> 
> Oh, and on reboot of one rig I discovered another Einstein bunker that somehow wasn't uploaded.


I am pretty sure building code does not take running a cluster into account







Seriously the amount of hardware you have pointed at this is staggering hats off to you sir


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Ouch... Those watts do ad up...
> 
> 4x130W x2 = 1140 before you add in the PSU and MB...
> 
> I came close with the 980ti incident, but UPS did its job and told me to fix it. 4 separate 15A circuits feeding various machines on a gaggle of UPSes...


These 580's pull over 800 watts each.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> I am pretty sure building code does not take running a cluster into account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously the amount of hardware you have pointed at this is staggering hats off to you sir


I'm lovin' it! Last year was my first Pent and I promised myself that this year I'd make a showing. Next year I has more plans....


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> These 580's pull over 800 watts each.
> 
> I'm lovin' it! Last year was my first Pent and I promised myself that this year I'd make a showing. Next year I has more plans....


Make a showing you have


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Haha, I like this guy. He should stick around after the Pent.
> 
> Have you applied for BOINC postbit thingy under your avatar?


I haven't... I figured I'd look into that later...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Ouch... Those watts do ad up...
> 
> 4x130W x2 = 1140 before you add in the PSU and MB...
> 
> I came close with the 980ti incident, but UPS did its job and told me to fix it. 4 separate 15A circuits feeding various machines on a gaggle of UPSes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 580's pull over 800 watts each.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> I am pretty sure building code does not take running a cluster into account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously the amount of hardware you have pointed at this is staggering hats off to you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lovin' it! Last year was my first Pent and I promised myself that this year I'd make a showing. Next year I has more plans....
Click to expand...

Lol you need a exta circuit box just for your computers when my uncle built his house a few years back we put in 2 boxes just so we had enough for any reason.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Lol you need a exta circuit box just for your computers when my uncle built his house a few years back we put in 2 boxes just so we had enough for any reason.


I highly recommend this. It makes life so much easier when you have to work on things later.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Lol you need a exta circuit box just for your computers when my uncle built his house a few years back we put in 2 boxes just so we had enough for any reason.


"What? You don't?" -Archer


----------



## 4thKor

I didn't mention that my dual 7990 rigs pull closer to 1000 watts. And I'm running one on a EVGA 750w PSU. Keep thinking it'll blow up, but it's been running for months now.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I didn't mention that my dual 7990 rigs pull closer to 1000 watts. And I'm running one on a EVGA 750w PSU. Keep thinking it'll blow up, but it's been running for months now.


Lol be suprised i have a old old old enermax 460watt server psu from like 2005-2006 i ran a i7 [email protected] 1 5970 and a 5870 with 4 320gig hardrives 13 fans and a d5 pump, im not even sure how it powerd the stuff on might of been way underrated being a server psu i gamed on it for around 2 weeks till my replacement came in.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I didn't mention that my dual 7990 rigs pull closer to 1000 watts. And I'm running one on a EVGA 750w PSU. Keep thinking it'll blow up, but it's been running for months now.


Shhhhhhh dont let it know that you're running it out of spec







I ran three gx2's on a crap ocz 500w back in the day







sometimes if you keep them cool they will run way more than they are rated for.... other times it lets out the magic smoke


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Shhhhhhh dont let it know that you're running it out of spec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran three gx2's on a crap ocz 500w back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes if you keep them cool they will run way more than they are rated for.... other times it lets out the magic smoke


I've never had one just let out smoke. The one's I've blown up do it with a BANG!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Shhhhhhh dont let it know that you're running it out of spec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran three gx2's on a crap ocz 500w back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes if you keep them cool they will run way more than they are rated for.... other times it lets out the magic smoke


When I first started crunchin collatz, I was running 9 7990's and 5 7970's on 5 1k lightnings and a G2-1600 All in a 12x14 room on air......

it is 5 and a half years later and I just recently replaced the last lightning.

Most PS's are derated for stability purposes.......


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I didn't mention that my dual 7990 rigs pull closer to 1000 watts. And I'm running one on a EVGA 750w PSU. Keep thinking it'll blow up, but it's been running for months now.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhh dont let it know that you're running it out of spec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran three gx2's on a crap ocz 500w back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes if you keep them cool they will run way more than they are rated for.... other times it lets out the magic smoke
Click to expand...

lol the same enermax psu i used to power a 930,5970,5870 i had wired a fan wrong years prior and melted the wires on the fan and psu started puffing white smoke and somehow it still works to this day i never knew a psu could puff white smoke my room was full of it lol like i blew a head gasket on a car.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Looks like I made a critical error when installing Ubuntu on one of my 2P machines with 128GB of ram... I let it automatically allocate my 120G SSD space and it appears that I ended up only having 6.1GB available for the OS, the rest seems to have been allocated for swap space.

HELP!

I cant even download new work at this point, even with rebooting the PC and removing projects that are not running. Is it saving results from previous tasks somewhere?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Looks like I made a critical error when installing Ubuntu on one of my 2P machines with 128GB of ram... I let it automatically allocate my 120G SSD space and it appears that I ended up only having 6.1GB available for the OS, the rest seems to have been allocated for swap space.
> 
> HELP!
> 
> I cant even download new work at this point, even with rebooting the PC and removing projects that are not running. Is it saving results from previous tasks somewhere?


gparted. Make a bootable USB. Follow directions.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have read about creating a new swap space and then pointing Ubuntu to use that... problem is I am completely out of space 0MB free


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I have read about creating a new swap space and then pointing Ubuntu to use that... problem is I am completely out of space 0MB free


Simple thing to do is re-install Ubuntu and on "drive allocation" screen choose "Something Else". Re-partition manually. Linux always does crazy things with swap files and drives that have or have had previous installs on them.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> YOYO = 78.47.191.0/24
> 
> As reported by the boinc error log


Many thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> These 580's pull over 800 watts each.
> 
> I'm lovin' it! Last year was my first Pent and I promised myself that this year I'd make a showing. Next year I has more plans....


Oh man, if you're gunning this hard this year.... I look forward to the fiery tsunami you'll bring!


----------



## 4thKor

Clothes are dry. Second 580 up and running. What's the scoop on Yoyo? To run or not to run?

And is this mostly VM? They're headline reads "The Wrapper Platform".


----------



## Egilman

YOYO runs straight up brother fire and forget.

It's a wrapper just like Moo to allow a non boinc app to run in Boinc...

I haven't looked at it recently so we will need reports on best point potential but it is a low scoring project......

I would say devote a machine if you have to but for now, Cosmo,,, we need the resources and GC is more and more looking like they are throwing everything they have at it to hang onto #3.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> YOYO runs straight up brother fire and forget.
> 
> It's a wrapper just like Moo to allow a non boinc app to run in Boinc...
> 
> I haven't looked at it recently so we will need reports on best point potential but it is a low scoring project......
> 
> I would say devote a machine if you have to but for now, Cosmo,,, we need the resources and GC is more and more looking like they are throwing everything they have at it to hang onto #3.


160 cores pumping Legacy tasks.

SG isn't very far behind us either. Think I'll just do what I'm doing. Playing Switch'm isn't my cup of tea.

"Switch'm"- One thumb up butt, one in mouth. Switch every 5 minutes.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I have read about creating a new swap space and then pointing Ubuntu to use that... problem is I am completely out of space 0MB free


I haven't done a standard Ubuntu install in a long time. What does your current partition table look like?
It will be awhile before I'm back in front of a computer. As long as you're somewhat comfortable using the terminal, the Arch Wiki has an extensive write up on partitioning and how to manipulate partitions. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Partitioning


----------



## mmonnin

Some Yoyo apps give better PPD. I don't recall which though. Its probably in the POTM thread when it was selected.


----------



## emoga

@mmonnin ECM give the most points, but they have the highest RAM requirements.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I haven't done a standard Ubuntu install in a long time. What does your current partition table look like?
> It will be awhile before I'm back in front of a computer. As long as you're somewhat comfortable using the terminal, the Arch Wiki has an extensive write up on partitioning and how to manipulate partitions. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Partitioning


Oh well, I nuked it and did a fresh install. Have to get correct nvidia drivers going again for [email protected] and get boinc running now. Not much boinc work lost since it apparently has not been able to download new work for the afternoon.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Looks like I made a critical error when installing Ubuntu on one of my 2P machines with 128GB of ram... I let it automatically allocate my 120G SSD space and it appears that I ended up only having 6.1GB available for the OS, the rest seems to have been allocated for swap space.
> 
> HELP!
> 
> I cant even download new work at this point, even with rebooting the PC and removing projects that are not running. Is it saving results from previous tasks somewhere?


Put home dir on a big USB? Have any 32G drives aorund?

Or with 128G of ram your tmpfs might be 32-64G so you can mount things like this in /etc/fstab:
none /tmp tmpfs defaults 0 0
none /var/tmp tmpfs defaults 0 0

I run my main linux desktop this way off a 32G USB drive. /home is NFS mounted, so I just want to minimize writes to the OS drive, but you could mount /home to "none" (aka: tmpfs) and it will be clobbered when you re-boot, but just copy what you need and restore the required user /home as root before you log in?


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> If it's Cosmo (which I'm sure it is), I'm running two HP Proliant DL-580's with quad E7-4870's. 80 threads each for a total of 160.
> 
> If it's Einstein, I'm running six HD-7990's and two 980's.
> 
> I have five more 980's and three 980 Ti's in reserve.
> 
> And a 770. Mustn't leave out the 770, I guess. Oh, and a pair of 950's


Holy *#^$^*#!! I got way more than I hoped for in the world of vicarious compute thrills. 160 threads!!!

Thank god you didn't leave out the 950s. Want me to send you my old 750 ti to keep them company?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Put home dir on a big USB? Have any 32G drives aorund?
> 
> Or with 128G of ram your tmpfs might be 32-64G so you can mount things like this in /etc/fstab:
> none /tmp tmpfs defaults 0 0
> none /var/tmp tmpfs defaults 0 0
> 
> I run my main linux desktop this way off a 32G USB drive. /home is NFS mounted, so I just want to minimize writes to the OS drive, but you could mount /home to "none" (aka: tmpfs) and it will be clobbered when you re-boot, but just copy what you need and restore the required user /home as root before you log in?


Yeah. What he said.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

A fresh install with reasonable partition sizes + setting everything back up seems like the easier option for me... lol


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> A fresh install with reasonable partition sizes + setting everything back up seems like the easier option for me... lol


It is.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wiping a Linux install is always the easiest option lol


----------



## Diablosbud




----------



## DarthBaggins




----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*


Feel the powa of the dork-side!


----------



## Ithanul

Sorry for not firing up my GPUs and falling on firing up more rigs.

This event fell on a bad week, finals week.








Otherwise, I be yip yapping on here more.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*


I see Elmo, but not the best Sesame Street character of all time.... Where's my blue monster who loves COOOKIES!!!


----------



## tictoc

We need to find whoever made these Pentathlon threads, and give him a good paddlin' for starting all the threads with "8th BOINC Pentathlon". I never know which thread I'm in.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> We need to find whoever made these Pentathlon threads, and give him a good paddlin' for starting all the threads with "8th BOINC Pentathlon". I never know which thread I'm in.


Lol sounds like you just want someone to spank you


----------



## Clukos

I did about 220k since yesterday on a single 1080 Ti, finished 181 tasks so that should go even higher, right? I'll be folding till the event stops all night and when I'm not using the GPU for sure


----------



## cekim

Alright, pit-stop 2a complete - previously paper-weighted by 2x980ti, 2x980 up and running on air... what a pain as linux:
a. sets the fans WAAAAAY too low, they thermal throttle horribly
b. makes it virtually impossible to set the fans without X running (thanks nvidia??)

ok, worked around - fans whining away at 90% 58-65C on air at full load... winning!

pit-stop 2b - 1080 now once again paper-weighted (by 2x980) going into another machine...









2b complete - 1080 and 1050ti up ... Not sure how much the 1050ti will get done as it is a desktop display and gimped generally, but hey... why not?


----------



## cekim

[Brain Damaged Stallone Voice]Coming for you Kor... [/Voice]


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> 2b complete - 1080 and 1050ti up ... Not sure how much the 1050ti will get done as it is a desktop display and gimped generally, but hey... why not?


Can I put a 2nd GPU in another PCI-E slot (assuming it's physically large enough) without setting up SLI and have it contribute? My B350 mobo doesn't support SLI and there won't be a bridge, but with BOINC do they have to talk to each other? My thinking is that they're just different processors doing their thing in different slots, right?

Or do I have this idea totally wrong? It's just a 750 ti but seeing as BOINC encourages people to hook up their _cell phones_ overnight, I figure WTH not, right?


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Can I put a 2nd GPU in another PCI-E slot (assuming it's physically large enough) without setting up SLI and have it contribute? My B350 mobo doesn't support SLI and there won't be a bridge, but with BOINC do they have to talk to each other? My thinking is that they're just different processors doing their thing in different slots, right?
> 
> Or do I have this idea totally wrong? It's just a 750 ti but seeing as BOINC encourages people to hook up their _cell phones_ overnight, I figure WTH not, right?


You don't need SLI for it, since BOINC crunches on each GPU individually. But you might want to check how many lanes each GPU will be using, don't want to bottleneck your better GPU with too low PCI-E lane count.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Can I put a 2nd GPU in another PCI-E slot (assuming it's physically large enough) without setting up SLI and have it contribute? My B350 mobo doesn't support SLI and there won't be a bridge, but with BOINC do they have to talk to each other? My thinking is that they're just different processors doing their thing in different slots, right?
> 
> Or do I have this idea totally wrong? It's just a 750 ti but seeing as BOINC encourages people to hook up their _cell phones_ overnight, I figure WTH not, right?


Yes, you can. As above, I have a 1050ti and a 1080 in this particular system. Both are computing away happily. 1050ti does not even have an SLI finger.

You may run into an issue where the boinc client will ignore the "slower" card, but you can override that with:

cc_config.xml:

Code:



Code:


<cc_config>
   <options>
      <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
   </options>
</cc_config>

I'd try it out before you add that cc_config, you may not need it.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> You don't need SLI for it, since BOINC crunches on each GPU individually. But you might want to check how many lanes each GPU will be using, don't want to bottleneck your better GPU with too low PCI-E lane count.


More likely you just don't have enough period... nvidia requires x8. They won't work with x4.


----------



## Diablosbud

Anybody know what the most optimized projects on Yoyo are? I used to run OGR a bit, but it seems they have no units left for it.

Edit: Nevermind, going to crunch OGR. Just got a bunch of units randomly, when I couldn't before.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> More likely you just don't have enough period... nvidia requires x8. They won't work with x4.


Funny, I was just noticing your massive daily averages on the OCN BOINC stats page, cekim. Damn, dawg!



x8, x4....I'm going to try the 2nd card anyways. #YOLO


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Funny, I was just noticing your massive daily averages on the OCN BOINC stats page, cekim. Damn, dawg!
> 
> 
> 
> x8, x4....I'm going to try the 2nd card anyways. #YOLO










Thank you..

They are all running now - we'll see what they can do now:
2x1080ti
3x1080
2x980ti
2x980
1x1050ti <- for lols


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> [Brain Damaged Stallone Voice]Coming for you Kor... [/Voice]


I actually have three of these beasts, you know.









But I hope you do take me out. I never imagined I'd be in that position to begin with. Keep up the good crunchin'!


----------



## Clukos

We're doing good in the [email protected]


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> We're doing good in the [email protected]


1st place - You bet we are









Last year I believe we were 5th in the GPU project - unless I was reading the data all wrong









SG were 1st

CNT 2nd

P3D 3rd

Seti USA 4th.

Kind of waiting for the BIG guns to unload some huge bunker.


----------



## BeerCan

I thought we took 3rd in gpu last year?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I thought we took 3rd in gpu last year?


I believe we were. We were 5th overall IIRC.

EDIT: 6th Overall last year, 3rd in GPU.

SUB EDIT: Or were we 3rd in the marathon last year, 5th in GPU?

SUB SUB EDIT: 3rd in Marathon

Last night, the most exciting Marathon we ever had came to an end. There was a fight for medals right until the finish. Tight intervals and a somewhat bumpy track ensured suspense right until the end.

Planet3DNow! collected Gold. With anxious looks over their shoulder, they were waiting for the expected explosive output of SETI.USA. But surprisingly, this failed to materialise. So the Americans are left with "only" Silver. There is no "only" when we speak about Overclock.net. They put on a classy performance, snatching Bronze and leaving their baffled rivals behind them. They'd already agreed on the right tactics by diverting output from the Sprint and Swimming. Congratulations to the precious metal winners.


----------



## Egilman

Overall - 6th Place (320 pts) - Best Finish yet, and we were right on the heels of 4th and 5th place.








Marathon - 3rd Place (80 pts) - First ever medal for the OCN team!!!








Sprint - 7th Place (57 pts) - Good solid run on this project.
City Run - 5th Place (63 pts) - We dropped a nice big bunker on the opening day, and then fought off the rest of the field to hold on to our spot.








Cross Country - 5th Place (63 pts) - We kept a very nice steady pace, especially since our team is heavily weighted with AMD GPUs, which are not the greatest for PrimeGrid.








Swimming - 7th Place (57 pts) - A strong finish allowed us to hold on to the 7th spot.









Check it out here....

7th BOINC Pentathlon - June 5th-19th 2016


----------



## Genesis1984

[email protected] is messed up. They should discontinue the old individual project websites. It took me 20 minutes before I realized I was looking at the sixtrack website and not the [email protected] website.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> [email protected] is messed up. They should discontinue the old individual project websites. It took me 20 minutes before I realized I was looking at the sixtrack website and not the [email protected] website.


I think they are still transitioning into one conglomerate site. I imagine the old websites will be discontinued eventually.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I actually have three of these beasts, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I hope you do take me out. I never imagined I'd be in that position to begin with. Keep up the good crunchin'!


But do you have 800W? ;-). Your dryer is snickering at you. (And I feel your pain, I had to very carefully choose which GPUs went in which server on which ups on which electrical circuit.)

All in good fun.

Looking at zikka the noob penalty hit me hard. Lots of compute cycles thrown into the wind there for results that didn't count. Hopefully they help with the science at least.


----------



## Jpmboy

hey guys - quick question. Has anyone every just pulled the mouse, monitor and keyboard off a rig while running - in my case to help set up a different rig - and all goes well?


----------



## tictoc

@Jpmboy I do it all the time. Windows or Linux it won't matter, and the mouse, keyboard, and monitor should be picked up as soon as you plug them in.


----------



## mmonnin

Ditto, I do the same. One linux computer of mine only comes up with a terminal w/o a monitor plugged into it for some reason tho. After that its fine tho.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> I do it all the time. Windows or Linux it won't matter, and the mouse, keyboard, and monitor should be picked up as soon as you plug them in.


Ditto once running... I've noticed my recent "headless" linux machines, don't wake up a newly connected monitor/keyboard like they used to IF they were started without one. However, if they had one, then they react as expected.

I use a KVM switch for keyboard/mouse as well which disconnects from windows and connects to linux on my desktop all the time.... Both have no trouble with it in the bounds of see above...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> @jpmboy
> I do it all the time. Windows or Linux it won't matter, and the mouse, keyboard, and monitor should be picked up as soon as you plug them in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Ditto, I do the same. One linux computer of mine only comes up with a terminal w/o a monitor plugged into it for some reason tho. After that its fine tho.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Ditto once running... I've noticed my recent "headless" linux machines, don't wake up a newly connected monitor/keyboard like they used to IF they were started without one. However, if they had one, then they react as expected.
> 
> I use a KVM switch for keyboard/mouse as well which disconnects from windows and connects to linux on my desktop all the time.... Both have no trouble with it in the bounds of see above...


^^ thanks guys, i'm a try-and-see guy to my fault and so far the APEX/1080Ti is still chugging along unplugged (the ASUS OC panel is a help with monitoring). I came into a C6H/1600x yesterday and am setting it up in here... mint 18.1 loaded sweet, and ported a W10 install from my MOCF (going up for sale soon). Air cooled but actually pretty "snappy" even at 4.0. 12 threads more if I get it sorted out soon.


----------



## cekim

4thKor, I'm not going to be able to even come close to catching your [email protected] you have nearly 2x the hamsters on wheels it seems (and I have a decent herd myself). Speaking of Watts?!?









Correction: a herd of hamsters if evidently a "horde"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> 4thKor, I'm not going to be able to even come close to catching your [email protected] you have nearly 2x the hamsters on wheels it seems (and I have a decent herd myself). Speaking of Watts?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: a herd of hamsters if evidently a "horde"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


we have 6 barn cats.. that would be a buffet!


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> we have 6 barn cats.. that would be a buffet!


A herd of cats is a buffet? Who eats cats? Oh wait... General Tso's chicken...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> A herd of cats is a buffet? Who eats cats? Oh wait... General Tsao's chicken...


General Tsao's hamsters.
edit - oh and I think you have found the pilates workout site for your server farm!









_____________________________________________________

well at least this 1600x hasn't crashed yet. defaults on the ram...


----------



## cekim

So, SUSA is producing nearly 3x our hourly cosmo output. I'm having trouble makeing heads or tails of what this means in terms of what sort of additional compute power we'd need theoretically to match/exceed them?

plank_sims are giving me 50 credits regardless of whether they take 2000 or 5000 CPU seconds.....


----------



## cekim

Gah! 2x1080 has been idle for some number of hours.... Had mistakenly hit "no new tasks", so it eventually ran out...

Looks like 13:18 UTC or 5-6 hours ago... The horror... cold GPUs!!!! NOOOOOOOO!

Guess that explains the delay in hitting 12M...


----------



## DarthBaggins

My 1080SC is eating up projects, boosted to 2133/4700 - wanting to push it further since it's only topping out at 42c as is my 5930k but I don't have it really OC'd (just 3.8-3.95)


----------



## cekim

Oh hey there little fellas? You look lost.... Can I help?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Oh hey there little fellas? You look lost.... Can I help?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yup those are lost lol


If those are samples of what I think they are, then yes they are way off course lol

Also last week when I was finishing up moving my rig and stuff at my desk in the old house, I found these guys huddled up in a corner. . So saved them from being tossed out (that desk is now wood chips). .



Too bad I don't have my TC rig up here or else I could test them out.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> If those are samples of what I think they are, then yes they are way off course lol
> 
> Also last week when I was finishing up moving my rig and stuff at my desk in the old house, I found these guys huddled up in a corner. . So saved them from being tossed out (that desk is now wood chips). .
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I don't have my TC rig up here or else I could test them out.


chuckle... I hate it when that happens...

2696v3 OEM...


----------



## Genesis1984

How does one use process lasso? Cosmo is really killing my [email protected] runtimes. All the processes under the "Active Processes" tab keep switching around.

edit: typo


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> How does one use process lasso? Cosmo is really killing my [email protected] runtimes. All the processes under the "Active Processes" tab keep switching around.
> 
> edit: typo


This is how my [email protected] tasks are setup. The CPU tasks are the opposite affinity. You can sort by name so they stay in the same order. In the screenshot they are sorted by CPU time and they don't jump as the [email protected] exes get the most CPU time.


----------



## tictoc

If you click on "Select CPU Affinity", it will bring up another popup, and then you can just select the boxes for the cores you want to assign. I usually just list all processes in alphabetical order, rather than playing whack-a-mole with the active processes.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Joined Cosmology Team as well. .

Guess I need to sneak down to the gallery and get it crunching away. . it's little i5 can at least put down some numbers


----------



## Genesis1984

Okay, so I've selected the [email protected] processes ("hsgamma_FGRP...") to priority class Normal and cpu affinity to core 0. I suspect the cosmo process (plank_param_sims...) is under vboxwrapper_26197_windows_x86_64.exe so I've set that to priority class Normal and cpu affinity to cores 1-7. However, if that's what I should be doing, my gpu utilization drops from a consistent ~85% (when only einstein is running) to sporadic 30-50% (when both einstein and cosmo are runnin). And yes, the cosmo tasks are supposed to use only 7 cores.


----------



## mmonnin

Each hsgamma_FGRP exe needs its own thread for NV GPUs. Don't squeeze more than 1 exe per CPU thread. I've tried. Anything but complete separattion of CPU crunching and GPU crunching results in sporadic GPU utilization. I still run 8 CPU threads on 4 CPU cores but the GPUs get their own space.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Each hsgamma_FGRP exe needs its own thread for NV GPUs. Don't squeeze more than 1 exe per CPU thread. I've tried. Anything but complete separattion of CPU crunching and GPU crunching results in sporadic GPU utilization. I still run 8 CPU threads on 4 CPU cores but the GPUs get their own space.


I'm running einstein on a 7950 with 2 concurrent tasks, 0.5 gpu and 0.5 cpu. The gpu utilization is consistent with any non-multithreaded cpu tasks. However, I think I was wrong on the vboxwrapper process. I noticed the cpu utilization is high on one VBoxHeadless.exe process and it allows me to change the cpu affinity for "always" but for "current" it gives me an error suggesting I don't have sufficient rights to the process...


----------



## mmonnin

I leave the CPU tasks at Idle priority as well so anything else I'm going gets priority. Setting enough of the exes where you want them will get it to learn any new exe to start that way. If I start a new CPU BOINC project it will begin on cores 0-3 w/o me changing it like that.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> I'm running einstein on a 7950 with 2 concurrent tasks, 0.5 gpu and 0.5 cpu. The gpu utilization is consistent with any non-multithreaded cpu tasks. However, I think I was wrong on the vboxwrapper process. I noticed the cpu utilization is high on one VBoxHeadless.exe process and it allows me to change the cpu affinity for "always" but for "current" it gives me an error suggesting I don't have sufficient rights to the process...


I have a similar setup...

Haf 2, An 8 core 8350 with a 7990.

I don't run V-box on it cause I haven't enough cores to make it worthwhile.

In process Lasso I leave the priority alone, Core settings I hold cores 1-2 to the GPU and cores 3-7 for the CPU processes leaving core 0 to be used where ever it's needed.

This results in a 100% responsive machine at all times, running 3x on the GPU with five Cosmo non-VBox tasks.
GPU usage is 97% at an 8% overclock with 49c temps.
CPU usage is 67% using a little over 1g of memory.....

The whole setup is ice cold and has been running stable since the start. It initially started out with Zika and is now running Cosmo, and am about to switch it over to LHC.

Works exactly the same on a dual GPU setup also, Haf 1 same exact same setup with a 7990. I also have three Blackhawks 2-4 with dual 7990's set up the same way just adjust the cores for the number of GPU's. (leaves three cores for CPU processing instead of five on a quad GPU setup)

And they have been completely stable.....


----------



## cekim

"If at first you don't succeed... keep on sucking until you do suck seed" - Three Stooges


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think I've got it cruising now off the single 1080 and 5930k (glad I have the memory for it to utilize)


----------



## mmonnin

OCN is is 1st in [email protected] but we still get mentioned after #2. Still an afterthought in the Pent.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> OCN is is 1st in [email protected] but we still get mentioned after #2. Still an afterthought in the Pent.


We aren't considered one of the "big boys", but I think we have the potential. The site is big enough, we just need more of the folders to become crunchers.


----------



## Ithanul

Both 980Tis are firing off now. Backed off the 5960X to keep the temps in control. I really need to mod the case to put that 360 rad into the case.
Fear them!









Crap this, give me a moment I am going to get that [email protected]/BOINC rig up and the 1080Ti is going to be smacked temp in there. Break in, here I come.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> We aren't considered one of the "big boys", but I think we have the potential. The site is big enough, we just need more of the folders to become crunchers.


True this. Also, we're second to SG, the hosters, so yeah, home pride n' all that jazz.


----------



## 4thKor

At some point we've got to figure out what we want to go after as far as Sprint and Swimming. If we don't hold a decent position in one or even both of those all is lost in my opinion. Thoughts?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> OCN is is 1st in [email protected] but we still get mentioned after #2. Still an afterthought in the Pent.


Its pretty amazing what we are doing given the ratio of people doing it...


----------



## Starbomba

I will try to go all in into the Sprint., then the Marathon. With my little threads i must focus on a single project.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Its pretty amazing what we are doing given the ratio of people doing it...


Probably helps we got some big heavy hitters from folding along too. Hopefully this time [email protected] plays nice with my Tis.


----------



## 4thKor

My game plan is to run LHC on my 2P. No way to bunker or even shut this down. I did that and had to start from scratch again. I'm also going to run both servers full tilt on Cosmo until the Sprint starts. Then change one or even both over to Yoyo. Bunkering doesn't seem a good option, as we need Cosmo points too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Unless another team is sandbagging (aka bunkering







) [email protected] we're gonna win that... but I suspect winning by 10 points or 10 million still only nets 100 team points. Unless sprint is a good gpu compute, I'm afraid my desktop cpus won;t be able to contribute much.









here's to a strong GPU choice for Sprint!


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Probably helps we got some big heavy hitters from folding along too. Hopefully this time [email protected] plays nice with my Tis.


Um, [email protected] is pretty much done - likely any results being submitted over the next hour have diminishing probability of getting in...


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unless another team is sandbagging (aka bunkering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) [email protected] we're gonna win that... but I suspect winning by 10 points or 10 million still only nets 100 team points. Unless sprint is a good gpu compute, I'm afraid my desktop cpus won;t be able to contribute much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's to a strong GPU choice for Sprint!


Sprint is Yoyo, CPU only.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unless another team is sandbagging (aka bunkering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) [email protected] we're gonna win that... but I suspect winning by 10 points or 10 million still only nets 100 team points. Unless sprint is a good gpu compute, I'm afraid my desktop cpus won;t be able to contribute much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's to a strong GPU choice for Sprint!


sprint already chosen - yoyo - no gpu... sadness...


----------



## Ithanul

I got one LHC unit so far. I should be able to get more hardware online now with my finals over (...darn Lit exam stressed me out).

Still trying to figure out a spot for the X79 system.
At the moment, it very, very toasty by the desk.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Um, [email protected] is pretty much done - likely any results being submitted over the next hour have diminishing probability of getting in...


Not by their site.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Sprint is Yoyo, CPU only.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> sprint already chosen - yoyo - no gpu... sadness...


say good night Gracie.. I checked the OP. [email protected] is good till the 14th? right?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Not by their site.


Oh, I'm sorry brain glitch...

Swimming starts in an hour...

Sorry, I think I'm getting cooked in here lol...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry brain glitch...
> 
> Swimming starts in an hour...
> 
> Sorry, I think I'm getting cooked in here lol...


lol - heat and VOCs.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unless another team is sandbagging (aka bunkering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) [email protected] we're gonna win that... but I suspect winning by 10 points or 10 million still only nets 100 team points. Unless sprint is a good gpu compute, I'm afraid my desktop cpus won;t be able to contribute much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's to a strong GPU choice for Sprint!


LoL, I like that. I think I rock that for the avater for a while.








Unless, you know of one with old pickup trucks doing that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> LoL, I like that. I think I rock that for the avater for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless, you know of one with old pickup trucks doing that.


PUs... not at the moment. Would love to see that as an avatar!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> PUs... not at the moment. Would love to see that as an avatar!


Rocking it now.









Crap, I going to hunt out me some turbo tractors.


----------



## mmonnin

I think of Battle Bots with that gif.


----------



## 4thKor

?


----------



## mmonnin

With one car jumping on the other smashing it up.


----------



## Ithanul

Tractor time.









Or should I rock this one. I think it fits me better.

https://media.giphy.com/media/XZL2hNMPr6vRe/giphy.gif


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Tractor time.


lol - makin donuts.

reminds me... when my wife cuts our front pasture (bush hog) she hates to follow a regular pattern, ends up looking like crop circles! Hoping google earth would catch it.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - makin donuts.
> 
> reminds me... when my wife cuts our front pasture (bush hog) she hates to follow a regular pattern, ends up looking like crop circles! Hoping google earth would catch it.


Hehe, my Aunt got a bush hog. Even a pole puller. Tractors are so useful out here. We moved around old vehicles bodies (the joke is they are yard ornaments) on the property here using my Aunt's tractor.

Tricky finding a gif of a C10 short bed with a 292 engine turboed or supercharged. I actually still need to hunt out a 292 engine for the C10 body (Dad says I can have it).


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - heat and VOCs.


On the bright side, the snozberries task like snozberries...


----------



## tictoc

Swimming has begun, and any completed tasks that were being stockpiled, can be released at anytime.









Quote:


> 18:02 pschoefer: baseline stats from [email protected] have been fetched successfully, so you may start swimming now


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> At some point we've got to figure out what we want to go after as far as Sprint and Swimming. If we don't hold a decent position in one or even both of those all is lost in my opinion. Thoughts?


This is my fear as well. My plan is to crunch Einstein until it's done (with 2 cores on Cosmology), unload my small Yoyo bunker once that starts, then crunch Yoyo until it's over. Then switch back to Cosmology for the last few days.

Edit: 

Good, good.


----------



## Finrond

Surprisingly we are 3rd after the first update in swimming. I was not expecting that at all. Stay crunchy my friends!


----------



## NBrock

Late to the party but my 1080ti is crunching away.

Running at a steady 2050 core. Do memory overclocks help a lot here? (new to Boinc)


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Late to the party but my 1080ti is crunching away.
> 
> Running at a steady 2050 core. Do memory overclocks help a lot here? (new to Boinc)


In general no, but there may be a slight boost with Einstein. -Unconfirmed


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> In general no, but there may be a slight boost with Einstein. -Unconfirmed


This is what I've heard as well, that Einstein can benefit from more bandwidth but not majorly.


----------



## mmonnin

It did on some previous versions. I haven't tested it with the current app.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, all my co partners in [email protected] seem to be 960s and 970s. Poor cards, my 980Tis just crunch, crunch like on speed.
The 127 work units not lasting long that is for sure.

On other hand, I think I broke a record for myself. Managed to bust my 20GB cap.







Explains the slow loading on some stuff. Or, my sneaky PS4 Pro downloaded a huge game patch.


----------



## cekim

Ugh, spent the last 2 hours migrating my "control center" to another machine... Only to realize, I need to migrate again... Pitstop 4... paperweight 2690's need a home to do their work.

This is fun right? lol


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Ugh, spent the last 2 hours migrating my "control center" to another machine... Only to realize, I need to migrate again... Pitstop 4... paperweight 2690's need a home to do their work.
> 
> This is fun right? lol


An aggravating, frustrating, exhilarating blast!





















:


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just added LHC to my projects as well so once [email protected] drops off I can go full bore at Cosmo and LHC


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Just added LHC to my projects as well so once [email protected] drops off I can go full bore at Cosmo and LHC


COOL!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Maybe someday NVIDIA will fix the driver bug for Pascal that borks the clock reporting. I am basically in spam mode with my bug reports. Every system I install I report the bug. It only took them 5 months to acknowledge the bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/992477/bug-378-381-nvml-nvidia-smi-core-clock-is-wrong-on-pascal-devices/?offset=3#5089451
> 
> 
> 
> SMI is the only query that reads the clocks wrong - ridiculous.
Click to expand...

Looks like the new driver (381.22) finally fixed this bug.


----------



## cekim

It's "running", but the black widow in the center is gtk flipping out and my GUI's aren't updating consistently at all... I seem to have passed some threshold...


I'm either going to wake up to big progress or ashes and rubble...









1 2690v4 paper-weight until after [email protected] After that I'll have a 5930k and 5960x paperweight, but all of the threads...... all of them...


----------



## ondoy

why not use boinctasks ?


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/561-BOINC-Pentathlon-2017-Day-7
Quote:


> ...
> Whilst the teams are getting into position at the start blocks in Swimming, Cross-Country is all about mobilising all their resources for the decisive last metre. SG (#2) and Overclock.net (#1) don't give each other any advantage. There's a constant change of leader whereby SG have thus far managed to retaliate. In the meantime, SUSA (#3) and P3D (#4) continue to lose ground. It doesn't look like much, however, the deficit is plain to see. It's high time that P3D moved up a gear.
> ...
> Can Overclock.net really beat SG?


The answer to this question depends on mobilizing folders I presume? Last I checked people normally just use GPU for folding.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Looks like the new driver (381.22) finally fixed this bug.


Thank you - I still have to check this out on 381.65 and 382.05
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/561-BOINC-Pentathlon-2017-Day-7
> The answer to this question depends on mobilizing folders I presume? Last I checked people normally just use GPU for folding.


...the answer is *YES*.

_________________________________________
Some info from the gpus I have running [email protected] with two projects per gpu, noob optimizations and assuming the work units are roughly equivalent

295x2 ~13min to complete
1080Ti ~ 12min
TXP ~ 12 min
TXp ~ 10min

92 pages (~ 1800 waiting validation)

anywho... I can stay in the game to finish [email protected], but need to bring these rigs off the pent this weekend.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> why not use boinctasks ?


1. because I had no idea it existed.








2. because all my machines are running linux - and its windows only (and life is too short to deal with wine though I hear its gotten better and memory/cpu too scarce to use vms)

I'll look into it, thank you. I may be able to run it on my mac laptop. Given how unstable, yet still running it is, I'd like to find a way to make it better.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> 1. because I had no idea it existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. because all my machines are running linux - and its windows only (and life is too short to deal with wine though I hear its gotten better and memory/cpu too scarce to use vms)
> 
> I'll look into it, thank you. I may be able to run it on my mac laptop. Given how unstable, yet still running it is, I'd like to find a way to make it better.


It can monitor and control remote Boinc clients. I only have it installed on my Win7 desktop and it monitors that machine, 3 linux computers and my RPi2. It can also monitor Native BOINC installs on Android devices (I haven't tried it but admin says it can). It has all the functions of Boinc Manager and more.

http://efmer.com/b/?q=boinctasks


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> It can monitor and control remote Boinc clients. I only have it installed on my Win7 desktop and it monitors that machine, 3 linux computers and my RPi2. It can also monitor Native BOINC installs on Android devices (I haven't tried it but admin says it can). It has all the functions of Boinc Manager and more.
> 
> http://efmer.com/b/?q=boinctasks


windows desktop? What's that?









Seriously though, my gaming rigs are booted into linux computing, so when traveling at light speed, windows should be closed.

Still have my mac laptop, I'll look into it as it sounds helpful.


----------



## mmonnin

Haha, still a fairly linux noob compared to windows.

I have 37 boinc clients installed across all those computers and I look at zero boinc managers. I'll eventually get more up with GCC/monkeys starting up again. Just one BOINCTasks window that can control them all.







It's the One Ring of BOINC.


----------



## ondoy

you can run boinctask on linux, just use wine. works perfectly.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> you can run boinctask on linux, just use wine. works perfectly.


wine and "works perfectly" are antonyms in my language. I've been waiting for wine to do that since the 90's. It's been a while, maybe time to try again, but...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> It can monitor and control remote Boinc clients. I only have it installed on my Win7 desktop and it monitors that machine, 3 linux computers and my RPi2. It can also monitor Native BOINC installs on Android devices (I haven't tried it but admin says it can). It has all the functions of Boinc Manager and more.
> 
> http://efmer.com/b/?q=boinctasks


raspberry pi eh... maybe someday they'll make a client for the video scalers available in 4K TVs (they are actually quite powerful in some cases).








mine is watching me type this as I sit here.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, all my co partners in [email protected] seem to be 960s and 970s. Poor cards, my 980Tis just crunch, crunch like on speed.
> The 127 work units not lasting long that is for sure.
> 
> On other hand, I think I broke a record for myself. Managed to bust my 20GB cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explains the slow loading on some stuff. Or, my sneaky PS4 Pro downloaded a huge game patch.


I checked my pending units, a lot of them are waiting for "BackgroundMan", appearently founder of the Greece United BOINC team (are they in this competition?)...with his 950, holding me up!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> raspberry pi eh... maybe someday they'll make a client for the video scalers available in 4K TVs (they are actually quite powerful in some cases).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine is watching me type this as I sit here.


I had gotten it to play with. I didn't really do anything with it until I found out I could crunch on it. There aren't too many apps, [email protected], Seti, Enigma off the top of my head.


----------



## Finrond

I wonder what kind of unholy bunker (if any) CNT have at the marathon.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I checked my pending units, a lot of them are waiting for "BackgroundMan", appearently founder of the Greece United BOINC team (are they in this competition?)...with his 950, holding me up!


Ouch. Would be nice if some of us here manage to be co-partners. Probably have more validations occur faster.

On the other hand, finally got the [email protected]/BOINC rig almost up. Went back to Mint Mate 18 at the moment. Will take a crack at Fedora again later on.
Now to install BOINC.

Also, lappy is up and running. Had to reset W10, stupid OS somehow crapped the WiFi driver. No clue how.







Anyway, got the little i3 doing LHC on that lappy.

Main rig will be down later. Have to pull a 980Ti out, finally got someone who going to do a trade for one of them. Ugh, have to redo an acrylic pipe run again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I wonder what kind of unholy bunker (if any) CNT have at the marathon.


not sure that's something you can sandbag... validation time is really unknowable. I have 100 pages (~2000) of [email protected] awaiting validation.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure that's something you can sandbag... validation time is really unknowable. I have 100 pages (~2000) of [email protected] awaiting validation.


You absolutely can sandbag it. You can't predict wingmen, but if they dont return it before the competition is over it wouldn't matter if you sandbagged it or not.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure that's something you can sandbag...


OH yes, CNT did it to three teams, (us being one of them) in the City Run with Zika three days ago.....

OH lets not forget, SUSA did it to P3D massively in Zika also...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> You absolutely can sandbag it. You can't predict wingmen, but if they dont return it before the competition is over it wouldn't matter if you sandbagged it or not.


huh? if you dump a bunker late, why would you assume someone has already cross validated your result ahead of time? And more over.... bunkering near the end may end up validating a competitor's stack of result laying in wait. lol - thinking linear.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> OH yes, CNT did it to three teams, (us being one of them) in the City Run with Zika three days ago.....


If you can count on one thing, it't that CNT will drop bunkers. You can't count on when or which projects, but you can count on it happening.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *https://www.cosmologyathome.org/server_status.php*
> Workunits waiting for validation 1


AFAIK [email protected] is quorum 1 (per https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/25_en_Disciplines.html), there is no "wingman" involved.

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/trac/wiki/JobReplication
Quote:


> Validation: This performs two functions. First, when a sufficient number (a 'quorum') of successful results have been returned, it compares them and sees if there is a 'consensus'. The method of comparing results (which may need to take into account platform-varying floating point arithmetic) and the policy for determining consensus (e.g., best two out of three) are supplied by the application. If a consensus is reached, a particular result is designated as the 'canonical' result. Second, if a result arrives after a consensus has already been reached, the new result is compared with the canonical result; this determines whether the user gets credit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> If you can count on one thing, it't that CNT will drop bunkers. You can't count on when or which projects, but you can count on it happening.


yeah -0 I know that - I did it atr the time... but that's at the beginning not near the end. hey - what ever, it's of no consequence to the folks wanting to do the calculation.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> huh? if you dump a bunker late, why would you assume someone has already cross validated your result ahead of time? And more over.... bunkering near the end may end up validating a competitor's stack of result laying in wait. lol - thinking linear.


Whether you bunker or not, it doesnt change when your wingmen gets your WU, whether he crunches it or not, or anything. It simply changes when your work gets counted, which is helpful for surprise attacks. That's it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> AFAIK [email protected] is quorum 1 (per https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/25_en_Disciplines.html), there is no "wingman" involved.
> 
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/trac/wiki/JobReplication


This ^^ yeah - when I plugged my 12 core back in the pending went by quickly. so for cosmo there is little risk.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Whether you bunker or not, it doesnt change when your wingmen gets your WU, whether he crunches it or not, or anything. It simply changes when your work gets counted, which is helpful for surprise attacks. That's it.


and when your results validates your competitors? lol. Anywho. Enjoy.


----------



## Finrond

For example, if I'm crunching a quorum 2 project, if i return work consistently or bunker, I am still going to get the same amount of points as long as the bunker gets returned before the deadline. It won't change what % tasks have work validated by a wingman, because what I do with my workunit has no bearing on what my wingman does with his.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah -0 I know that - I did it atr the time... but that's at the beginning not near the end. hey - what ever, it's of no consequence to the folks wanting to do the calculation.


An early bunker is about organization and crunchin power, a late bunker is about timing.

You know your not going to get them all validated, but time it so most of them do....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> For example, if I'm crunching a quorum 2 project, if i return work consistently or bunker, I am still going to get the same amount of points as long as the bunker gets returned before the deadline. It won't change what % tasks have work validated by a wingman, because what I do with my workunit has no bearing on what my wingman does with his.


so.. as I asked at the beginning, non-validated (not invalid) work does or does not ghet counted when the event ends?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and when your results validates your competitors? lol. Anywho. Enjoy.


This is correct, however generally speaking when you drop a bunker it doesnt all go to helping one competitor a lot, it helps them all a little. Which is how you are able to gain ground with bunkers. and sneak up on your opponents. Its all just a tactics thing, if they think they have a comfortable lead, they may switch to another project, and you can catch them with a nicely timed bunker drop. That is the advantage of a bunker (and the only one). There really is no downside, lest your teammates get discouraged by your teams poor showing and also switch to another project.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so.. as I asked at the beginning, non-validated (not invalid) work does or does not ghet counted when the event ends?


Does not count. But how much of your work that gets validated has no correlation with when you return it.


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah.. well it woud be dissapointing if these 99 pages of 20 each failed to be validated before E[email protected] ends.


----------



## Finrond

So we are now only 1 point ahead of S.G in the Overall standings.


----------



## mmonnin

You can always abort tasks that have a wingman on a competitors team. Could even abort ones where you are the 2nd wingman so you know you'll get points right away. The BOINC project may not like it but its not against Pent rules. It would require a lot of maintenance though.

You straight up won't get everything validated. Won't happen. I normally have 20+ pages for 2 cards w/o an event running.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah.. well it woud be dissapointing if these 99 pages of 20 each failed to be validated before [email protected] ends.


Between that and the ZIkka noob tax its rough, but all part of the game in the end I guess...


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> So we are now only 1 point ahead of S.G in the Overall standings.


Yep, TC just dropped a bunker in LHC and passed CNT, RKN and us


----------



## Finrond

I don't like aborting tasks even in a competition, crunch for the science not the glory!


----------



## Ithanul

[email protected]/BOINC rig is now up.
Once the unit on [email protected] is done with the CPU. I will have seven threads going. Right now got around three to four threads going on LHC....holy, this flies under Linux.



Old FX8120 at 3.4GHz crunching LHC faster than my 5960X at 4.4GHz. That is nutty. Now I am debating of doing a temp switch on main drive in my main rig for this event.

Current status of my lay out:
3 threads on lappy doing LHC
3-4 threads on [email protected]/BOINC rig doing LHC
6-8 threads on main rig doing Cosmo and LHC plus one [email protected] unit. Would do more, but the water temp gets to a high level in the loop.
Oops, forgot, tablet doing two LHC units too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> You can always abort tasks that have a wingman on a competitors team. Could even abort ones where you are the 2nd wingman so you know you'll get points right away. The BOINC project may not like it but its not against Pent rules. It would require a lot of maintenance though.
> 
> You straight up won't get everything validated. Won't happen. I normally have 20+ pages for 2 cards w/o an event running.


i find comfort in having stuff "in the bank".








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Between that and the ZIkka noob tax its rough, but all part of the game in the end I guess...


lol - in the end (bad choice of words)... in the long run the institutions benefit, and that's the underlying purpose.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> [email protected]/BOINC rig is now up.
> Once the unit on [email protected] is done with the CPU. I will have seven threads going. Right now got around three to four threads going on LHC....holy, this flies under Linux.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old FX8120 at 3.4GHz crunching LHC faster than my 5960X at 4.4GHz. That is nutty. Now I am debating of doing a temp switch on main drive in my main rig for this event.


Nice - I have a mint install for the 1600X I put together yesterday.. I should give it a go (vs windows).


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I don't like aborting tasks even in a competition, crunch for the science not the glory!


Not glorious science?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Not glorious science?


Ok maybe a little bit of glorious science.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Yep, TC just dropped a bunker in LHC and passed CNT, RKN and us


As long as they go on to pass S.G im cool with it


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i find comfort in having stuff "in the bank".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - in the end (bad choice of words)... in the long run the institutions benefit, and that's the underlying purpose.


Get your mind out of the gutter...









They even benefit with the aborts. These competitions throw so much compute their way. I can see how it must be frustrating to deal with getting hammered for 2 weeks and then nothing for a while, but its nice when you can get a win-win like this...

Otherwise, some smart alecs comes up with some crazy NASCAR-like "stop Jimmy Johnson from winning every damn year" formula and saps the fun out of it...


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Otherwise, some smart alecs comes up with some crazy NASCAR-like "stop Jimmy Johnson from winning every damn year" formula and saps the fun out of it...


Now this I can agree with, if you aren't winning, build a better machine.... DON'T make the others build down to my level. Make me build to theirs....

It is obvious that we as a team need more cores/threads to be competitive at the top, it is what was revealed on the GPU side in last years pentathlon and viola' this year we are competitive at the top level...

We need to do the same with CPU's, albeit a much more expensive endeavor.....


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Now this I can agree with, if you aren't winning, build a better machine.... DON'T make the others build down to my level. Make me build to theirs....
> 
> It is obvious that we as a team need more cores/threads to be competitive at the top, it is what was revealed on the GPU side in last years pentathlon and viola' this year we are competitive at the top level...
> 
> We need to do the same with CPU's, albeit a much more expensive endeavor.....


To ebay!!!

and by "we" he means all of you guys because I have enough cores









If AMD really does come out with a 16 core HEDT and 32core server chips at a "reasonable" price, things might heat up pretty quick this year...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Now this I can agree with, if you aren't winning, build a better machine.... DON'T make the others build down to my level. Make me build to theirs....
> 
> It is obvious that we as a team need more cores/threads to be competitive at the top, it is what was revealed on the GPU side in last years pentathlon and viola' this year we are competitive at the top level...
> 
> We need to do the same with CPU's, albeit a much more expensive endeavor.....


I do agree. It wouldn't be a competition otherwise.

This year the pentathlon caught me completely barefooted due to some stupid accidents i had with my PSUs, but good thing that after 5 Pentathlons, i have the instinct to improve my hardware around february and march, so i was not completely absent.

While i will never have as many threads as some of you have, i have greatly improved my game since my first pentathlon. And will keep on doing so


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> To ebay!!!
> 
> and by "we" he means all of you guys because I have enough cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If AMD really does come out with a 16 core HEDT and 32core server chips at a "reasonable" price, things might heat up pretty quick this year...


A don't know abut AMD, but I've already committed to an upgrade path. I already have 10 E5 2670v3's on the shelf just need the MB's, memory and coolers.

and more GPU's to replace the six I lost over the last two months.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> If AMD really does come out with a 16 core HEDT and 32core server chips at a "reasonable" price, things might heat up pretty quick this year...


That specific rumor had me waiting to finish my Ryzen build. I bought the mobo, RAM, SSD, PSU and GPU, but i didn't buy the CPU as i saw that, and along with Intel's rumoured X299 launch in Computex... will definitely fire up some very nice Core Wars.

I mean, doesn't this look sexy as hell?


----------



## Ithanul

I sure hope AMD brings out a nice 16/32 chip at decent price range. I go nuts over that many threads. Imagine that under Linux.









I would get my 2670v3 up, but still looking for required hardware to fit aftermarket coolers to the ITX board (narrow socket). Not sure how the stock cooler for the board would handle a 12/24 chip fully loaded.

It bad that I like to stare at that ITX board, so much stuff smacked on such a little board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Now this I can agree with, if you aren't winning, build a better machine.... DON'T make the others build down to my level. Make me build to theirs....
> 
> It is obvious that we as a team need more cores/threads to be competitive at the top, it is what was revealed on the GPU side in last years pentathlon and viola' this year we are competitive at the top level...
> 
> We need to do the same with CPU's, *albeit a much more expensive endeavor..*...


get pretty close when you throw TXp in the price war.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I sure hope AMD brings out a nice 16/32 chip at decent price range. I go nuts over that many threads. Imagine that under Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would get my 2670v3 up, but still looking for required hardware to fit aftermarket coolers to the ITX board (narrow socket). Not sure how the stock cooler for the board would handle a 12/24 chip fully loaded.


It look slike this, but with 2 fewer cores:








22781 boinc0 20 0 2610652 73212 38064 R 68.4 0.1 695:14.94 boincmgr
25218 boinc0 39 19 80984 68296 2104 R 100.0 0.1 131:54.94 sixtrack_lin32_
25368 boinc0 39 19 80984 68296 2104 R 100.0 0.1 119:50.73 sixtrack_lin32_
7849 boinc0 39 19 80984 68292 2104 R 99.0 0.1 516:49.56 sixtrack_lin32_
7853 boinc0 39 19 80984 68292 2104 R 100.0 0.1 516:01.53 sixtrack_lin32_
7855 boinc0 39 19 80984 68292 2100 R 99.0 0.1 516:26.97 sixtrack_lin32_
7868 boinc0 39 19 80984 68292 2104 R 98.3 0.1 516:00.13 sixtrack_lin32_
7871 boinc0 39 19 80984 68292 2100 R 97.7 0.1 516:28.06 sixtrack_lin32_
25292 boinc0 39 19 80984 68292 2104 R 100.0 0.1 127:08.77 sixtrack_lin32_
8468 boinc0 39 19 80972 68280 2084 R 96.7 0.1 459:33.06 sixtrack_lin64_
8685 boinc0 39 19 80972 68276 2084 R 96.3 0.1 443:04.15 sixtrack_lin64_
25488 boinc0 39 19 80972 68276 2080 R 95.7 0.1 112:34.93 sixtrack_lin32_
8466 boinc0 39 19 80972 68272 2084 R 100.0 0.1 459:55.97 sixtrack_lin64_
9150 boinc0 39 19 80972 68272 2084 R 95.3 0.1 434:34.64 sixtrack_lin64_
9949 boinc0 39 19 80972 68272 2084 R 95.3 0.1 412:55.66 sixtrack_lin64_
14519 boinc0 39 19 80972 68272 2084 R 95.7 0.1 48:27.06 sixtrack_lin32_
25392 boinc0 39 19 80972 68272 2080 R 99.7 0.1 117:18.46 sixtrack_lin32_
25437 boinc0 39 19 80972 68272 2080 R 94.0 0.1 115:06.62 sixtrack_lin32_
25456 boinc0 39 19 80972 68272 2080 R 99.0 0.1 114:19.02 sixtrack_lin32_
25458 boinc0 39 19 80972 68272 2080 R 99.0 0.1 113:49.27 sixtrack_lin32_
25474 boinc0 39 19 80972 68272 2080 R 96.0 0.1 113:09.06 sixtrack_lin32_
25500 boinc0 39 19 80972 68272 2080 R 95.3 0.1 112:29.53 sixtrack_lin32_
25512 boinc0 39 19 80972 68272 2084 R 100.0 0.1 110:59.72 sixtrack_lin32_
25525 boinc0 39 19 80972 68272 2084 R 96.7 0.1 110:19.95 sixtrack_lin32_
10034 boinc0 39 19 80960 68268 2084 R 97.7 0.1 406:56.71 sixtrack_lin32_
25441 boinc0 39 19 80972 68268 2080 R 99.3 0.1 116:19.00 sixtrack_lin32_
25454 boinc0 39 19 80972 68268 2080 R 95.3 0.1 113:36.20 sixtrack_lin32_
25462 boinc0 39 19 80972 68268 2080 R 96.3 0.1 113:34.53 sixtrack_lin32_
25486 boinc0 39 19 80972 68268 2080 R 94.4 0.1 112:12.46 sixtrack_lin32_
16003 boinc0 39 19 80972 68236 2056 R 100.0 0.1 4:01.56 sixtrack_lin32_
22758 boinc0 39 19 80944 68156 2008 R 100.0 0.1 985:43.56 sixtrack_lin64_
22750 boinc0 39 19 80944 68152 2008 R 99.0 0.1 985:38.06 sixtrack_lin64_
22753 boinc0 39 19 80944 68152 2008 R 100.0 0.1 984:20.73 sixtrack_lin64_
22754 boinc0 39 19 80944 68152 2008 R 96.7 0.1 985:03.13 sixtrack_lin64_
22756 boinc0 39 19 80944 68152 2008 R 95.7 0.1 985:45.03 sixtrack_lin64_
22760 boinc0 39 19 80944 68144 2008 R 100.0 0.1 984:51.85 sixtrack_lin64_
22762 boinc0 39 19 80944 68144 2008 R 94.4 0.1 986:10.90 sixtrack_lin64_


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> get pretty close when you throw TXp in the price war.


Yeah, the price on those cards are insane. I like hardware but not to that level. I still like going for bang/buck or used hardware.

Maybe when I get a nice job down the road I can spoil myself on such hardware.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Plus, to busy spoiling myself with audio upgrades to the truck.


----------



## cekim

Truth is we need more PEOPLE more than we need more threads/cores, but threads/cores are more pleasant to be around than computer people.

*Though this week has tested that given how warm my office is...


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> A don't know abut AMD, but I've already committed to an upgrade path. I already have 10 E5 2670v3's on the shelf just need the MB's, memory and coolers.


and 2.5kW?


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, it does get toasty. I am dealing with 80F inside. Crap old trailer and Alabama heat is being a killer this year. I am glad I am deploying during the Summer. Just hope the other place is not hot.

...drawback...help desk. I better make sure to have items on hand for stress relief.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> To ebay!!!
> 
> and by "we" he means all of you guys because I have enough cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If AMD really does come out with a 16 core HEDT and 32core server chips at a "reasonable" price, things might heat up pretty quick this year...


Yeah, I'm looking forward to how those rumours are sounding, and really really hope the 16c/32t chips aren't too expensive... And maybe also come with dual cpu workstation boards ^_^ I'd hold out hope for a inexpensive 32c/64t cpu but I'm worried either cpu speeds will be slow (like mid 2GHz for all core, which would suck) or they'll be expensive power hungry monsters. I could live with power hungry monsters if they were reasonably priced and somehow had 3GHz all core turbo speeds in combination with being at least 50% more efficient than v4 Xeons....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> A don't know abut AMD, but I've already committed to an upgrade path. I already have 10 E5 2670v3's on the shelf just need the MB's, memory and coolers.
> 
> and more GPU's to replace the six I lost over the last two months.


That's a decent amount of commitment on the shelf!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> That specific rumor had me waiting to finish my Ryzen build. I bought the mobo, RAM, SSD, PSU and GPU, but i didn't buy the CPU as i saw that, and along with Intel's rumoured X299 launch in Computex... will definitely fire up some very nice Core Wars.
> 
> I mean, doesn't this look sexy as hell?


Yeah, it's a rather sexy rumour that much us definitely certain!


----------



## Jpmboy

anyoen know the server address to block for yoyo?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anyoen know the server address to block for yoyo?


78.47.191.0/24

This should be it. I haven't tested it, but it worked for Egilman.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anyoen know the server address to block for yoyo?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> That YoYo address blocks in windows firewall brothers. (same address for up and downloads)
> 
> Just set it up and it's blocking updates.
> 
> I installed it as
> 
> 78.47.191.249/24
> 
> And windows firewall converted it to....
> 
> 78.47.191.0/24
> 
> It's working here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the address that Boinc log is reporting when the Http debug switches are set.


This is what I found

edit how does one go about blocking an ip address I think I figured it out


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> This is what I found
> 
> edit how does one go about blocking an ip address I think I figured it out


windows? create a outbound rule in windows firewall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> 78.47.191.0/24
> 
> This should be it. I haven't tested it, but it worked for Egilman.


thank you!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> windows? create a outbound rule in windows firewall.
> thank you!


I had never made a rule it was a bit confusing but google came through for me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> I had never made a rule it was a bit confusing but google came through for me


cool - I was just making a few screenies but will toss them.


----------



## mmonnin

By next year I'd like to move away from the little 3570k to something with more CPU cores. Maybe another 2p of some sort like v3 or v4.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool - I was just making a few screenies but will toss them.


thanks


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> By next year I'd like to move away from the little 3570k to something with more CPU cores. Maybe another 2p of some sort like v3 or v4.


And you can donate that 3570 to me, of course!


----------



## Finrond

Baseline stats are good.


----------



## bfromcolo

So can unload all 40 of these YoYo tasks, these ECM are a bear. But I do have 700 Einsteins on the systems I was trying to bunker some YoYo.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My Einstein wont' give me any more tasks for some silly reason...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


2017-05-13 00:10:23.5820 [PID=1084]   Request: [USER#xxxxx] [HOST#12288384] [IP xxx.xxx.xxx.252] client 7.6.33
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6429 [PID=1084 ] [debug]   have_master:1 have_working: 1 have_db: 1
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ] [debug]   using working prefs
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ] [debug]   have db 1; dbmod 1494332176.000000; global mod 1494332176.000000
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] effective_ncpus 8 max_jobs_on_host_cpu 999999 max_jobs_on_host 999999
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] effective_ngpus 1 max_jobs_on_host_gpu 999999
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] Not using matchmaker scheduling; Not using EDF sim
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] CPU: req 0.00 sec, 0.00 instances; est delay 0.00
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] CUDA: req 86400.00 sec, 1.00 instances; est delay 0.00
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] work_req_seconds: 0.00 secs
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] available disk 41.17 GB, work_buf_min 64800
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] active_frac 0.999989 on_frac 0.999637 DCF 0.308211
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6437 [PID=1084 ]    [mixed] sending locality work first (0.2061)
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6437 [PID=1084 ]    [mixed] sending non-locality work second
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6661 [PID=1084 ]    [version] Checking plan class 'opencl-intel_gpu'
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6695 [PID=1084 ]    [version] reading plan classes from file '/BOINC/projects/EinsteinAtHome/plan_class_spec.xml'
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] parsed project prefs setting 'gpu_util_brp': 0.500000
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] No Intel GPU devices found
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] Checking plan class 'opencl-intel_gpu-Beta'
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] beta test app versions not allowed in project prefs.
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] Checking plan class 'opencl-intel_gpu-new'
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] parsed project prefs setting 'gpu_util_brp': 0.500000
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] No Intel GPU devices found
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] Checking plan class 'opencl-intel_gpu'
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] parsed project prefs setting 'gpu_util_brp': 0.500000
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] No Intel GPU devices found
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] no app version available: APP#19 (einsteinbinary_BRP4) PLATFORM#9 (windows_x86_64) min_version 0
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] no app version available: APP#19 (einsteinbinary_BRP4) PLATFORM#2 (windows_intelx86) min_version 0
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] Checking plan class 'FGRPSSE'
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] plan class ok
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] Don't need CPU jobs, skipping version 105 for hsgamma_FGRPB1 (FGRPSSE)
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] no app version available: APP#32 (hsgamma_FGRPB1) PLATFORM#9 (windows_x86_64) min_version 0
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] no app version available: APP#32 (hsgamma_FGRPB1) PLATFORM#2 (windows_intelx86) min_version 0
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6773 [PID=1084 ] [debug]   [HOST#12288384] MSG(high) No work sent
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6774 [PID=1084 ] [debug]   [HOST#12288384] MSG(high) see scheduler log messages on https://einsteinathome.org/host/12288384/log
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6774 [PID=1084 ]    Sending reply to [HOST#12288384]: 0 results, delay req 60.00
2017-05-13 00:10:23.6775 [PID=1084 ]    Scheduler ran 0.099 seconds


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> My Einstein wont' give me any more tasks for some silly reason...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.5820 [PID=1084]   Request: [USER#xxxxx] [HOST#12288384] [IP xxx.xxx.xxx.252] client 7.6.33
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6429 [PID=1084 ] [debug]   have_master:1 have_working: 1 have_db: 1
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ] [debug]   using working prefs
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ] [debug]   have db 1; dbmod 1494332176.000000; global mod 1494332176.000000
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] effective_ncpus 8 max_jobs_on_host_cpu 999999 max_jobs_on_host 999999
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] effective_ngpus 1 max_jobs_on_host_gpu 999999
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] Not using matchmaker scheduling; Not using EDF sim
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] CPU: req 0.00 sec, 0.00 instances; est delay 0.00
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] CUDA: req 86400.00 sec, 1.00 instances; est delay 0.00
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] work_req_seconds: 0.00 secs
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] available disk 41.17 GB, work_buf_min 64800
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6430 [PID=1084 ]    [send] active_frac 0.999989 on_frac 0.999637 DCF 0.308211
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6437 [PID=1084 ]    [mixed] sending locality work first (0.2061)
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6437 [PID=1084 ]    [mixed] sending non-locality work second
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6661 [PID=1084 ]    [version] Checking plan class 'opencl-intel_gpu'
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6695 [PID=1084 ]    [version] reading plan classes from file '/BOINC/projects/EinsteinAtHome/plan_class_spec.xml'
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] parsed project prefs setting 'gpu_util_brp': 0.500000
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] No Intel GPU devices found
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] Checking plan class 'opencl-intel_gpu-Beta'
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] beta test app versions not allowed in project prefs.
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] Checking plan class 'opencl-intel_gpu-new'
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] parsed project prefs setting 'gpu_util_brp': 0.500000
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] No Intel GPU devices found
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6696 [PID=1084 ]    [version] Checking plan class 'opencl-intel_gpu'
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] parsed project prefs setting 'gpu_util_brp': 0.500000
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] No Intel GPU devices found
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] no app version available: APP#19 (einsteinbinary_BRP4) PLATFORM#9 (windows_x86_64) min_version 0
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] no app version available: APP#19 (einsteinbinary_BRP4) PLATFORM#2 (windows_intelx86) min_version 0
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] Checking plan class 'FGRPSSE'
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] plan class ok
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] Don't need CPU jobs, skipping version 105 for hsgamma_FGRPB1 (FGRPSSE)
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] no app version available: APP#32 (hsgamma_FGRPB1) PLATFORM#9 (windows_x86_64) min_version 0
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6697 [PID=1084 ]    [version] no app version available: APP#32 (hsgamma_FGRPB1) PLATFORM#2 (windows_intelx86) min_version 0
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6773 [PID=1084 ] [debug]   [HOST#12288384] MSG(high) No work sent
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6774 [PID=1084 ] [debug]   [HOST#12288384] MSG(high) see scheduler log messages on https://einsteinathome.org/host/12288384/log
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6774 [PID=1084 ]    Sending reply to [HOST#12288384]: 0 results, delay req 60.00
> 2017-05-13 00:10:23.6775 [PID=1084 ]    Scheduler ran 0.099 seconds


Einstein is out of work, and the work generator is offline


----------



## 4thKor

It's a conspiracy!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Einstein is out of work, and the work generator is offline


Damn and I thought for some reason my amd driver got hosed on my 2p/280x machine. I was reinstalling and crap.

Formula BOINC has Moo as its project right now so I'm going to run that. I have it set to 0% to only get work when it has nothing else to do.


----------



## jarble

I will let it run yoyo overnight and hope they send some more units out.


----------



## Finrond

Oh god, new season of Sense8 is on Netflix. Well there goes my night! Catch y'all on the flip-side.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Oh god, new season of Sense8 is on Netflix. Well there goes my night! Catch y'all on the flip-side.


Lol... sleep is for the weak...


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Oh god, new season of Sense8 is on Netflix. Well there goes my night! Catch y'all on the flip-side.


I already binge watched it last weekend.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I already binge watched it last weekend.


I've been too busy on the forums and stat tracking to watch anything lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Einstein is out of work, and the work generator is offline


Well, here's hoping they get it fixed. Sucks to have it die in the last day of competition... Some would argue it almost feels like CSG all over again!


----------



## NBrock

My 1080ti runs a lot cooler on this vs [email protected] Running 2075 @ 47*c with 80%fan. I think I am going to bump core up a tad more to 2100.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, here's hoping they get it fixed. Sucks to have it die in the last day of competition... Some would argue it almost feels like CSG all over again!


As long as the other teams dont get lucky with obtaining all the available work and we can maintain our lead it is fine.
I have started up moo on my machines that are running out of Einstein work, at a lower priority since that is the current sprint event on formula boinc.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, here's hoping they get it fixed. Sucks to have it die in the last day of competition... Some would argue it almost feels like CSG all over again!


Maybe we answered all the questions and they are busy opening up a stable worm-hole?


----------



## NBrock

Knock on wood, I am still getting work units. I have about 7 pages worth of pending validations too.


----------



## Clukos

[email protected] started again for me. We need to catch up on LHC and yoyo, what is the best way to set these up? I'm not getting 100% CPU util on those.


----------



## cekim

Well, that stinks - left a boincmgr open on a VNC on my NFS server... It blew up in memory, killed the NFS server and well, guess what happens when your central disk server stops responding?

Not sure how many hours I lost - 3-4... Ugh...

Dumb mistake...


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> [email protected] started again for me. We need to catch up on LHC and yoyo, what is the best way to set these up? I'm not getting 100% CPU util on those.


My personal opinion is we are not going to catch up in the marathon we have been running full bore and are still falling behind. even at current rates TC is probably going to pass us.

Personally what I'm going to do is concentrate on YoYo and after that LHC to the end.....When Einstein is done shut down the GPU's and run all cores on that path. we still have a chance to catch some teams on those two projects while they fight it out in the marathon.....

Just my personal opinion..... we don't have to take a lot away from Cosmo, outside of TC we are pretty well beating everyone else below us.

Maybe we can pick up some points in the lower echelons......


----------



## PimpSkyline

We are trying to make the world a better place...Lets help stop this.


----------



## cekim

Well, this is extra-fun... the NFS server break-down caused _something_ to get corrupt on one of my linux machines:

NFS + 7 other machines came back to life without issue...

#8... not so much

All my vbox tasks (on just that machine) end with this...
task postponed 86400.000000 sec: Communication with VM Hypervisor failed.

VirtualBox itself runs just fine... Tried reinstalling vbox, boinc, kernel, etc... I can create vbox machines manually without issue.

This machine definitely shutdown BADLY and to an SSD which can lead to all manner of terrible things, but I've not previously had a fatal corruption like this. Can't find any rational explanation for the VM failure in the logs. So, I'm left with the MSFT solution ... reinstall the OS...

ugh... Such a dumb mistake to leave a known crappy application running on my NFS server unattended...


----------



## cekim

Well, so much for that theory - complete reinstal (new OS, same versions of everything that was working before)l... same result:

13-May-2017 06:12:58 [[email protected]] task postponed 86400.000000 sec: Communication with VM Hypervisor failed.
13-May-2017 06:12:59 [[email protected]] task postponed 86400.000000 sec: Communication with VM Hypervisor failed.

It's definitely enabled
rdmsr 0x3A
5

need a break... what a mess.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> My personal opinion is we are not going to catch up in the marathon we have been running full bore and are still falling behind. even at current rates TC is probably going to pass us.
> 
> Personally what I'm going to do is concentrate on YoYo and after that LHC to the end.....When Einstein is done shut down the GPU's and run all cores on that path. we still have a chance to catch some teams on those two projects while they fight it out in the marathon.....
> 
> Just my personal opinion..... we don't have to take a lot away from Cosmo, outside of TC we are pretty well beating everyone else below us.
> 
> Maybe we can pick up some points in the lower echelons......


I decided the same thing yesterday. Chewing up LHC currently.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> 78.47.191.0/24
> 
> This should be it. I haven't tested it, but it worked for Egilman.


this did work... it just took forever to complete a couple of work units.








I mean a 4.6 5960x is over 1day for many of the yoyo work units? and a 4.3 6950X is 1d12h? sprint? that's treading water.









*Question:* is there a way to set the boinc manager to "Finish" WUs already in progress (like the [email protected] manager allows)?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> 78.47.191.0/24
> 
> This should be it. I haven't tested it, but it worked for Egilman.
> 
> 
> 
> this did work... it just took forever to complete a couple of work units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean a 4.6 5960x is over 1day for many of the yoyo work units? and a 4.3 6950X is 1d12h? sprint? that's treading water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:* is there a way to set the boinc manager to "Finish" WUs already in progress (like the [email protected] manager allows)?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately there is no way to "Finish" currently running tasks. The best that you can do is set it to "No new tasks" and suspend the project.

The ECM tasks can take a long time to finish, but the ppd is higher. Probably the best thing to do, would be to set your preferences to only get OGR tasks, continue to run the ecm tasks for today, and then suspend any ecm tasks that don't look like they'll finish on the last day. That should maximize the potential output with only a three day window for completing tasks. Not the best solution, but that is what I am goiing to do on my 2P.


----------



## tictoc

Day 8 Report is up. https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/562-BOINC-Pentathlon-2017-Day-8

My take on our overall strategy is that we are going to have to maintain our current pace in the 3 CPU projects. We are a small team and there are only so many resources to spread around. Where we end up in the final rankings is going to be highly dependent on what the other teams around us do.

Overview:


Marathon - China is currently on the attack, and in the last update they dropped 213k points. We still have a cushion here. They would need 15 more monster uploads to pass us, but there are still 5 days left so alot can happen.
Cross Country - We are in good shape, but we can not slow down and need to keep on crunching Einstein right up to the finish line. In the overall standings, P3D looks to be attacking. If they can pass CNT that will help us in the overall standings by knocking CNT down a few points and thus minimizing any threat they may pose on other projects.
Swimming - CNT is poised to pass us, but China appears to have uploaded everything they had and have slowed down considerably. If we can run down China over the next 5 days, it shouldn't matter what CNT does.
Sprint - Gridcoin is making a big push and may not be within reach, but our production should continue to increase. If nothing else we can run alongside Gridcoin and stay ahead of CNT. Above us in the rankings P3D looks like they might be able to pass China and move into second place. That would be a big boost for us, and move us back into third in the overall standings.

Big thanks to all the new members who came on board for the Pentathlon, and it should be exciting right up to the end.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Day 8 Report is up. https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/562-BOINC-Pentathlon-2017-Day-8
> 
> My take on our overall strategy is that we are going to have to maintain our current pace in the 3 CPU projects. We are a small team and there are only so many resources to spread around. Where we end up in the final rankings is going to be highly dependent on what the other teams around us do.
> 
> Overview:
> 
> Marathon - China is currently on the attack, and in the last update they dropped 213k points. We still have a cushion here. They would need 15 more monster uploads to pass us, but there are still 5 days left so alot can happen.
> Cross Country - We are in good shape, but we can not slow down and need to keep on crunching Einstein right up to the finish line. In the overall standings, P3D looks to be attacking. If they can pass CNT that will help us in the overall standings by knocking CNT down a few points and thus minimizing any threat they may pose on other projects.
> Swimming - CNT is poised to pass us, but China appears to have uploaded everything they had and have slowed down considerably. If we can run down China over the next 5 days, it shouldn't matter what CNT does.
> Sprint - Gridcoin is making a big push and may not be within reach, but our production should continue to increase. If nothing else we can run alongside Gridcoin and stay ahead of CNT. Above us in the rankings P3D looks like they might be able to pass China and move into second place. That would be a big boost for us, and move us back into third in the overall standings.
> Big thanks to all the new members who came on board for the Pentathlon, and it should be exciting right up to the end.


thanks to you and @lanofsong for the invite! was a lot of fun and learning.


----------



## jarble

Making a final push on [email protected]







lets see if we can take home a gold here









Also not a huge fan of the YOYO units they take forever to crunch


----------



## DarthBaggins

Do have to say at least we're 3rd overall, good thing a few of us have big cruncher CPU's


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Making a final push on [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see if we can take home a gold here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not a huge fan of the YOYO units they take forever to crunch


Woof, you aren't kidding. Best time I've got on a yoyo unit with my 1700x is 02:49:00. My poor 6300 and X4 955 don't even have a chance. The 1080 is gobbling up the Einstein work, though.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Making a final push on [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see if we can take home a gold here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not a huge fan of the YOYO units they take forever to crunch


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Making a final push on [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see if we can take home a gold here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not a huge fan of the YOYO units they take forever to crunch
> 
> 
> 
> Woof, you aren't kidding. Best time I've got on a yoyo unit with my 1700x is 02:49:00. My poor 6300 and X4 955 don't even have a chance. The 1080 is gobbling up the Einstein work, though.
Click to expand...

It could be worse. Here's a look at some really long runtimes on another project.







In the end I think they took 4 days to complete, and they used 8GB of memory for each task. That project had some even longer tasks, that required several months







to complete running 24/7 on an OCed 3570k.


----------



## mmonnin

Except we're 5th overall now.

Yoyo has some shorter tasks, just lower PPD.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Woof, you aren't kidding. Best time I've got on a yoyo unit with my 1700x is 02:49:00. My poor 6300 and X4 955 don't even have a chance. The 1080 is gobbling up the Einstein work, though.


Yeah, the times on YoYo cruncher (ogr) vary wildly, I've gotten 40 minutes to 3:20 yeah that is some variation.

And they don't give you the WU Unit details like most Boinc sites do so you have to discern such thing from other sources.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I've swapped to LHC and Cosmo to work on now since those are where we need to net some better points at the moment.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Day 8 Report is up. https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/562-BOINC-Pentathlon-2017-Day-8
> 
> My take on our overall strategy is that we are going to have to maintain our current pace in the 3 CPU projects. We are a small team and there are only so many resources to spread around. Where we end up in the final rankings is going to be highly dependent on what the other teams around us do.
> 
> Overview:
> 
> Marathon - China is currently on the attack, and in the last update they dropped 213k points. We still have a cushion here. They would need 15 more monster uploads to pass us, but there are still 5 days left so alot can happen.
> Cross Country - We are in good shape, but we can not slow down and need to keep on crunching Einstein right up to the finish line. In the overall standings, P3D looks to be attacking. If they can pass CNT that will help us in the overall standings by knocking CNT down a few points and thus minimizing any threat they may pose on other projects.
> Swimming - CNT is poised to pass us, but China appears to have uploaded everything they had and have slowed down considerably. If we can run down China over the next 5 days, it shouldn't matter what CNT does.
> Sprint - Gridcoin is making a big push and may not be within reach, but our production should continue to increase. If nothing else we can run alongside Gridcoin and stay ahead of CNT. Above us in the rankings P3D looks like they might be able to pass China and move into second place. That would be a big boost for us, and move us back into third in the overall standings.
> Big thanks to all the new members who came on board for the Pentathlon, and it should be exciting right up to the end.


I think your analysis is spot on Brother.

If we hope to gain anything in the overall standings it will come in LHC and YoYo. (with hopefully a little help from others)
CNT did pass us this last update in LHC and looks to be closing in on TC.... If we could get past TC that would be a great help....

3rd overall is still possible, but our chances are getting slimmer the longer we wait...


----------



## AlphaC

The Team China bunker unload when there's still 5 days left for Swimming / LHC is an interesting decision on their part.


----------



## Diffident

It's going to be difficult for us to gain any ground unless we add more people. We don't have a comfortable position in anything to be able to divert resources from one project to another without losing more ground.

Just a question: Would it be possible for us to catch GC if we divert everything into cosmo just to try to secure 2 medals if we feel 3rd overall is out of reach.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The Team China bunker unload when there's still 5 days left for Swimming / LHC is an interesting decision on their part.


Yeah it was, I don't see how it helps them this early....


----------



## Ithanul

I have main rig down for time moment. Pulling the 980Ti I have to ship off.
I will get it back up as soon as possible and go full bore on LHC or yoyo with all 16 threads.

Debating about firing up the 2670v3 with just the stock cooler. That give another 24 threads for the fight. May just stick it near the window AC since it is a iTX board. That should keep the chip happy with a full load.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> It's going to be difficult for us to gain any ground unless we add more people. We don't have a comfortable position in anything to be able to divert resources from one project to another without losing more ground.
> 
> Just a question: Would it be possible for us to catch GC if we divert everything into cosmo just to try to secure 2 medals if we feel 3rd overall is out of reach.


Personally, I think third in the Marathon is already out of reach I've been closely watching it over the last five days, when LHC and YoYo weren't running and we were going full bore hard at Cosmo we were still losing ground....

We are a lot closer to position advances in LHC and YoYo than Cosmo.

Not saying abandon Cosmo, we do need to maintain, but some of the HW devoted to Cosmo could be moved to YoYo or LHC for a better shot at improving our overall position....

I agree with tictoc and 4thkor on this....

It's a position game now, not a number of WU's game...

But, this is a run what you like team.

And that doesn't change for a contest....

GO TEAM!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Personally, I think third in the Marathon is already out of reach I've been closely watching it over the last five days, when LHC and YoYo weren't running and we were going full bore hard at Cosmo we were still losing ground....
> 
> We are a lot closer to position advances in LHC and YoYo than Cosmo.
> 
> Not saying abandon Cosmo, we do need to maintain, but some of the HW devoted to Cosmo could be moved to YoYo or LHC for a better shot at improving our overall position....
> 
> I agree with tictoc and 4thkor on this....
> 
> It's a position game now, not a number of WU's game...
> 
> But, this is a run what you like team.
> 
> And that doesn't change for a contest....
> 
> GO TEAM!


I agree as well and have moving the majority over to YoYo and LHC since this morning, will get a few more cores when [email protected] finishes to add as well.

Definitely need to add more CPU power by next year.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's why I am working towards LHC & Cosmo - before I was working towards [email protected] only and later added Cosmo (which wasn't a priority project then)


----------



## mmonnin

Dropping a single spot in Cosmo is worse then several spots in LHC or Yoyo. We currently stand to lose 7 points the next spot down.


----------



## 4thKor

I've got 204 threads on just LHC. Have since yesterday.


----------



## Diffident

If Plant 3dnow were to pass TC in Yoyo and SUSA were to pass SG in Einstein...we would just need to pick up 3 points somewhere and we are back in 3rd.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> If Plant 3dnow were to pass TC in Yoyo and SUSA were to pass SG in Einstein...we would just need to pick up 3 points somewhere and we are back in 3rd.


YOYO! But LHC would work also.....

We are not going to get three points in Cosmo...

Either way, the more and more I look at the numbers, YoYo until done and finish off with full comitment to LHC...

If we sit now we will probably finish up 5th or possibly even 6th....

That's our only path to advancement....

JMHO


----------



## Egilman

9th day Blog entry is up.......

Noteable Quote on Cross Country:
Quote:


> In the lead, OCN continue to increase their advantage but there's still a sense of optimism at SG (#2).


It continues on to the thoughts that they are going to do a CNT on us....... I call it hoping and praying.....


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 9th day Blog entry is up.......
> 
> Noteable Quote on Cross Country:
> It continues on to the thoughts that they are going to do a CNT on us....... I call it hoping and praying.....


When I read that I was thinking that Jeeper was hinting about inside information. But, the more time that passes the less likely any bunker is going to drop. It's too risky not having all the points validate in time.


----------



## BeerCan

I think will see it in the next update if one is coming. I am nervously waiting


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> When I read that I was thinking that Jeeper was hinting about inside information. But, the more time that passes the less likely any bunker is going to drop. It's too risky not having all the points validate in time.


Its interesting how long validation timelines and noob taxes on same have made bunkering a dominant feature of this process...

Back of the envelope, I've easily lost 30% or more of my total output to inability to get it through that pipe.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I think will see it in the next update if one is coming. I am nervously waiting


Nope, not this update. Only gained a half a mil..... (and it sure looked like a bunker tailing to me)









Three hours to go....


----------



## jarble

I am holding steady at 28 pages pending so people must be turning units in


----------



## Diffident

I only have 16 pages pending. I was going through them and a lot are from the same computer on Team China. Another big chunk is from a computer not on a team...so they won't get validated before its over...and one is from @4thKor.







Finish that task.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I only have 16 pages pending. I was going through them and a lot are from the same computer on Team China. Another big chunk is from a computer not on a team...so they won't get validated before its over...and one is from @4thKor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish that task.


Running Moo! now. It'll get done. Eventually.

I am down to an all-time low of 152 pages awaiting validation. At least for the Pent.


----------



## makr

Looks like all of my [email protected] threads are still 10+ hours to completion, with ~2 hours left for Cross Country, so I'll end up dumping them. But I have a question about resource allocation... I'm shifting over to LHC, which is CPU based versus Einstein which is GPU based. If I have a rig with a good CPU and several good GPU's, why can't I do 100% for the GPU's and 100% for the CPU without it 'balancing' that out to 50% of the GPU total and 50% of the CPU total? What's even worse is that it appears to grab 100% of either CPU or GPU, i.e. Einstein project or LHC project tasks are running, and the other project's tasks are all waiting to run. If I end up stopping the one that's running, the other project's tasks start running. I should be able to treat the CPU pool separately from the GPU pool.

Confused.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makr*
> 
> Looks like all of my [email protected] threads are still 10+ hours to completion, with ~2 hours left for Cross Country, so I'll end up dumping them. But I have a question about resource allocation... I'm shifting over to LHC, which is CPU based versus Einstein which is GPU based. If I have a rig with a good CPU and several good GPU's, why can't I do 100% for the GPU's and 100% for the CPU without it 'balancing' that out to 50% of the GPU total and 50% of the CPU total? What's even worse is that it appears to grab 100% of either CPU or GPU, i.e. Einstein project or LHC project tasks are running, and the other project's tasks are all waiting to run. If I end up stopping the one that's running, the other project's tasks start running. I should be able to treat the CPU pool separately from the GPU pool.
> 
> Confused.


You may be getting CPU Einstein tasks. Dump them.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makr*
> 
> Looks like all of my [email protected] threads are still 10+ hours to completion, with ~2 hours left for Cross Country, so I'll end up dumping them. But I have a question about resource allocation... I'm shifting over to LHC, which is CPU based versus Einstein which is GPU based. If I have a rig with a good CPU and several good GPU's, why can't I do 100% for the GPU's and 100% for the CPU without it 'balancing' that out to 50% of the GPU total and 50% of the CPU total? What's even worse is that it appears to grab 100% of either CPU or GPU, i.e. Einstein project or LHC project tasks are running, and the other project's tasks are all waiting to run. If I end up stopping the one that's running, the other project's tasks start running. I should be able to treat the CPU pool separately from the GPU pool.
> 
> Confused.


Yes you can but you cannot do both on the same CPU's GPU tasks require a CPU to run also. So if your running 4 GPU's on an 8 core machine leaving one core for the op system, you only have three CPU's for CPU work.....

And we use Process Lasso to keep them separated otherwise the CPU tasks will cross compute with the CPU side of the GPU task and error them both out.

Hang in there you will get the hang of it...

And thank you for helping!

OH one more thing, turn off getting Einstein CPU work, you cannot run both Einstein CPU and GPU on the same machine. That is why they are taking 10 hours....

An Einstein GPU wu should run in 10 to 20 minutes depending on the GPU.


----------



## makr

Got a link for Process Lasso, or better how to use it in this particular case?


----------



## mmonnin

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/process_lasso.html

Or your preferred download site. Right click on the exe and set the CPU affinity. Isolate GPU exes to their own cores, and put everything else on the rest.


----------



## Ithanul

Main rig will be down a bit longer.

Have to pull the other card now. Got a few interested in the card now. (Took long enough)


----------



## cekim

Getting a little chilly in here now without GPUs dumping heat...


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Getting a little chilly in here now without GPUs dumping heat...


There is a solution for that:

http://formula-boinc.org/sprint.py?sprint=5&lang=&year=2017


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> There is a solution for that:
> 
> http://formula-boinc.org/sprint.py?sprint=5&lang=&year=2017


You are a bad, bad man...









I need to recover from this first...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> You are a bad, bad man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to recover from this first...


Less than a day left, we might still be able to pull 2nd place from AnandTech


----------



## Starbomba

At least the remaining Pentathlon projects are CPU only, i can keep my sauna with Moo!


----------



## mmonnin

I see a comment on SG Pent page that Yoyo isn't sending and Cosmo site says its down. Get what you can I guess.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I see a comment on SG Pent page that Yoyo isn't sending and Cosmo site says its down. Get what you can I guess.


Yeah, I moved some computes back to LHC as they were sitting there twiddling their thumbs on empty yoyo queues...


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Yeah, I moved some computes back to LHC as they were sitting there twiddling their thumbs on empty yoyo queues...


Same here, If it's one thing I hate is empty queues


----------



## Egilman

Looking at the situation trying to make some sense of it.

Cosmo, the top three positions are set and no one is challenging us for #4 we can afford to shift a bit more off Cosmo and maintain our position. 5.5 more days to go.

LHC, we have passed TC and picked up some points and broke the overall tie between SG and TC giving SG the overall third position. WE need to step it up a bit here if we expect to gain on SG. 5.5 more days to go

YOYO: Server is down at the moment not issuing work. We are having trouble keeping up with RKN and the other teams seem to be jumping all over this one. We need more machines here but without the ability to get work? Tough to do. 1.5 Days to go.

Only Strategy I can come up with is move some Cosmo to LHC while YOYO is down. and when (read IF) it comes back hammer it till it begs for mercy. Both the marathon and swimming is running to the last day on this one and with the marathon being pretty well decided, the final battle will be over LHC.....

But we must take care that someone doesn't get the fool notion that they can usurp #4 in Cosmo while our attention is elsewhere.....

Currently while YoYo is down I'm all on LHC.....

Tough to call here though way too many variables...

Looking at it simply, if we can get past SG & LaF in LHC, (maintaining our current positions in Cosmo & YoYo) # 3 overall is ours to have.....

And since they are intent right now to hammer YoYo.... looks like an opportunity, one we will have to fight like hell for over the last two days, but doable...


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> YOYO: Server is down at the moment not issuing work. We are having trouble keeping up with RKN and the other teams seem to be jumping all over this one. We need more machines here but without the ability to get work? Tough to do. 1.5 Days to go.


I've currently got 27 work units that I'm crunching with my 4.8 GHz 6600K, but it's not a lot of power. I feel that we could use more machines here as well, if we can get more work that is.


----------



## emoga

Not really sure what to do here.









I have all machines with full ques of yoyo, I could crunch it till the end.

If yoyo is down for a day and a half, then its all wasted....

If other teams don't have yoyo WU's and they switch to other projects...and yoyo comes back online, then it might be wise to stay on yoyo?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Not really sure what to do here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all machines with full ques of yoyo, I could crunch it till the end.
> 
> If yoyo is down for a day and a half, then its all wasted....
> 
> If other teams don't have yoyo WU's and they switch to other projects...and yoyo comes back online, then it might be wise to stay on yoyo?


Yeah if you have a full queue run it. It looks like the work assignment is the problem so you're in the clear









Edit: does anyone know if you can move wu's from one pc to another? My nuc has days of yoyo in queue but my main rig is on its last unit. could I move units from the nuc's queue over to the main pc or are they tied to the hardware?


----------



## emoga

@jarble You could if you copy the Boinc Data folder over. I've switched machines before.

Edit: If you do make the swtich, make sure the units from your NUC are aborted (after there're running on you other PC), or the server might cancel them.


----------



## mmonnin

If Yoyo does come back up, switch to the quicker apps as your own completion time nears the end of the competition.


----------



## sirleeofroy

Hey guys, just submitted my GTX 1080 to the cause, crunching as I type!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Hey guys, just submitted my GTX 1080 to the cause, crunching as I type!


We need CPU power atm. The [email protected] Sprint is over.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Hey guys, just submitted my GTX 1080 to the cause, crunching as I type!


GPU portion of the contest is over. Active projects are CPU, (LHC, COsmology, YoYo).


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> We need CPU power atm. The [email protected] Sprint is over.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> GPU portion of the contest is over. Active projects are CPU, (LHC, COsmology, YoYo).


Oh, I see.... Ok. I'm pretty new to all of this, Currently I just have my GPU running but I guess I just need to switch that to my CPU, is there anything else I need to change?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Oh, I see.... Ok. I'm pretty new to all of this, Currently I just have my GPU running but I guess I just need to switch that to my CPU, is there anything else I need to change?


Add one of these projects:
https://lhcathome.cern.ch/lhcathome/
cosmologyathome.org
http://www.rechenkraft.net/yoyo/

Both Cosmo and LHC do require vbox and the extension pack to be installed to complete some of their applications.

Edit: Yoyo is back up.


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Add one of these projects:
> https://lhcathome.cern.ch/lhcathome/
> cosmologyathome.org
> http://www.rechenkraft.net/yoyo/
> 
> Both Cosmo and LHC do require vbox and the extension pack to be installed to complete some of their applications.
> 
> Edit: Yoyo is back up.


Ok, cool. I've added [email protected] to my projects and added myself to the team though, it doesn't seem to be updating the tasks so nothing is happening atm.


----------



## emoga

@sirleeofroy Which apps are you running?

I recommend only running the Sixtrack application on LHC until you get get the hang of boinc.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Ok, cool. I've added [email protected] to my projects and added myself to the team though, it doesn't seem to be updating the tasks so nothing is happening atm.


If you are getting one of the vBox apps it is probably downloading large files. Check the transfers tab in the advanced view of BOINC Manager. Those apps will also have significant memory requirements (3 - 4G), unless you have a lot of memory you may only be able to run a couple at a time. SixTrack apps do not run in vBox and use less memory.


----------



## Diablosbud

Yoyo website is back up, and I was able to both upload and download units. Looks like they might have lots of new units, I was able to grab some ECM tasks even though I couldn't before they went down.


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> @sirleeofroy Which apps are you running?
> 
> I recommend only running the Sixtrack application on LHC until you get get the hang of boinc.


My task list has a few applications,:

SixTrack seems to be running ok
CMS Simulation says "Postponed: VM Hypervisor failed to enter an online state in a timely fashion."
ATLAS Simulation says "Ready to start (8CPUs)"
LHCb Simulation says "running" albeit pretty slowly
Theory Simulation says "VM environment needed to be cleaned up"

How do I set it to run just one application?


----------



## emoga

On the website, under Your Account, click [email protected] preferences



Then something like this



Just abort the other tasks









Make sure to sign up with the team
Link


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> On the website, under Your Account, click [email protected] preferences
> 
> 
> 
> Then something like this
> 
> 
> 
> Just abort the other tasks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to sign up with the team
> Link


That's the ticket!

Seems my [email protected] preferences were already set to just SixTrack, aborting all of the other tasks sorted it out.

Now I'm running full tilt, is my [email protected] gonna make a dent in the work?

Thanks for your help btw


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> That's the ticket!
> 
> Now I'm running full tilt, is my [email protected] gonna make a dent in the work?
> 
> Thanks for your help btw


Like eating an elephant. Every bite counts!


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> If you are getting one of the vBox apps it is probably downloading large files. Check the transfers tab in the advanced view of BOINC Manager. Those apps will also have significant memory requirements (3 - 4G), unless you have a lot of memory you may only be able to run a couple at a time. SixTrack apps do not run in vBox and use less memory.


Thanks, I'm now just running SixTrack. The other apps had downloaded 8gb of data before I aborted them!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Thanks, I'm now just running SixTrack. The other apps had downloaded 8gb of data before I aborted them!


That's another issue with the Vbox tasks. They take LOTS of disk space. My 120 gb drive just wasn't enough. Caused massive issues. Absolutely no free disk space finally caused my machine to lock up completely.


----------



## emoga

Looks good










Source


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


I bet some of the other teams are scratching their heads at that one! ^_^


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Not really sure what to do here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all machines with full ques of yoyo, I could crunch it till the end.
> 
> If yoyo is down for a day and a half, then its all wasted....
> 
> If other teams don't have yoyo WU's and they switch to other projects...and yoyo comes back online, then it might be wise to stay on yoyo?


I've not been able to get much done on yoyo at all... so if you have full queues - crunch 'em...

Just tried again... 0 tasks... (on two different machines)

"muon not available for your type of computer"

"What do you mean, 'you people'?"


----------



## tictoc

Awesome to see a gold medal with the proper OCN logo (.net still intact).


----------



## tictoc

Day 10 report is up. https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/565-BOINC-Pentathlon-2017-Day-10


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Day 10 report is up. https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/565-BOINC-Pentathlon-2017-Day-10


Nice to see the equivalent of deer in the headlights commentary about us gaining gold in [email protected] Loved the playful jab about us dropping to sixth overall too ^_^

It isn't over until it's over!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ok just added BOINC to the iMac at the gallery and it's crunching away at LHC & Cosmo now









Us taking 1st in [email protected] is due to the GPU power we have with our members (monthly FaT's show that lol)


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nice to see the equivalent of deer in the headlights commentary about us gaining gold in [email protected] Loved the playful jab about us dropping to sixth overall too ^_^
> 
> It isn't over until it's over!


Their assessment of our investment into Einstein is odd. Einstein is a GPU project, it's only going to take a core or two to push it.

This section
Quote:


> The drop to #6 shows the cost of their investment in the Cross-Country. Will victory in the Cross-Country cost them the Bronze in the end? Oh well, that's how crazy the Pentathlon can be.


----------



## jarble

I think only evga or maybe the [H]ord could bring as much gpu power to bear as us. Almost every member is packing mid to high end gpus. Problem is getting them all on board


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Their assessment of our investment into Einstein is odd. Einstein is a GPU project, it's only going to take a core or two to push it.
> 
> This section


Agreed, it is a rather odd way of looking at it.... Probably a disguised jab at the fact we royally trounced them in that particular area ^_^

But yeah.... At most, one is losing two cores since running more than two work units at once doesn't really offer any benefits.... And there's plenty of evidence that we are giving a good push in other areas... It's just we're more dominant with GPU's than we are with CPU's since, thanks to @lanofsong we were able to leverage our decently sized [email protected] team to help out ^_^


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Their assessment of our investment into Einstein is odd. Einstein is a GPU project, it's only going to take a core or two to push it.
> 
> This section


Thats why I don't read the daily reports most of the time. It's just junk about OCN.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Their assessment of our investment into Einstein is odd. Einstein is a GPU project, it's only going to take a core or two to push it.
> 
> This section


Yeah, Einstein just plays into the mix of hardware around here. As the scores show, there's a lot more GPU compute per capita than cpu around here.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Yeah, Einstein just plays into the mix of hardware around here. As the scores show, there's a lot more GPU compute per capita than cpu around here.


This will change. Goals have been set.


----------



## NBrock

I wanna do this kinda thing more often. I only did folding up til this point. Sad I was late to the party. Next time I'll have all my gpus and a good number of cpus crunching away.


----------



## Ithanul

[email protected] and BOINC can be addicting hobby for sure. Reason I have my herd. I just need to work at getting all of the hardware up.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> [email protected] and BOINC can be addicting hobby for sure. Reason I have my herd. I just need to work at getting all of the hardware up.


Take your time haha. I just took 32nd spot from you. I need some time to widen the gap


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Take your time haha. I just took 32nd spot from you. I need some time to widen the gap


Every month there is a Formula BOINC event that we try to participate in. Plus the BGB, Boinc version of the monthly FAT.


----------



## Diablosbud

We only need ~130 K to take 7th place in Yoyo. So close, but also so few units.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> We only need ~130 K to take 7th place in Yoyo. So close, but also so few units.


Yea i finished all 500 work units i had managed to get it to send me now it says no work my xeon still has some work to get thru not alot tho.
Quote:


> [/5/14/2017 11:29:14 PM | [email protected] | Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
> 5/14/2017 11:29:14 PM | [email protected] | Requesting new tasks for CPU and NVIDIA GPU
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | No work sent
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | No work is available for Cruncher ogr
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | No work is available for [email protected]
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | No work is available for ecm
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | No work is available for Harmonious Trees
> QUOTE]


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Yea i finished all 500 work units i had managed to get it to send me now it says no work my xeon still has some work to get thru not alot tho.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [/5/14/2017 11:29:14 PM | [email protected] | Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
> 5/14/2017 11:29:14 PM | [email protected] | Requesting new tasks for CPU and NVIDIA GPU
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | No work sent
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | No work is available for Cruncher ogr
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | No work is available for [email protected]
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | No work is available for ecm
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | No work is available for Harmonious Trees
Click to expand...

Ditto... Bread lines to follow the job shortage...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Yea i finished all 500 work units i had managed to get it to send me now it says no work my xeon still has some work to get thru not alot tho.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [/5/14/2017 11:29:14 PM | [email protected] | Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
> 5/14/2017 11:29:14 PM | [email protected] | Requesting new tasks for CPU and NVIDIA GPU
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | No work sent
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | No work is available for Cruncher ogr
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | No work is available for [email protected]
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | No work is available for ecm
> 5/14/2017 11:29:16 PM | [email protected] | No work is available for Harmonious Trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto... Bread lines to follow the job shortage...
Click to expand...

And crappy my xeon lost all its yoyo work i got a bad drive so been moving stuff off it no boinc stuff was even on it i boot in safe mode to try to get it to format come back in windows and the whole yoyo project is gone from boinc now others are still on really wierd.

Lol off boinc this drive still works but dang alot of of bad sectors lol.
Quote:


> All the attributes of your hard disk are above the S.M.A.R.T. thresholds set by the manufacturer. This is good.
> 
> SERIOUS ISSUE : your hard disk has 8216 reallocated sectors. Hard disks do have spare sectors (usually from 256 up to 2560) used to replace bad ones. This remapping operation is transparent to the end user. Anyway, this can lead to degraded performances (because remapped sectors are in different places of the disk than the original ones and the head needs additional moving). If reallocated sectors grow over time, you might encounter some serious troubles. A backup of the most important data is suggested anyway.
> 
> BLOCKING ISSUE : your hard disk has 25456 pending sectors (this value is very large and your hard disk should be replaced). Those are sectors that couldn't be properly read and that the hard disk logic is waiting for a write operation to try to remap to a spare sector (if available). According to the Reallocated Sector Count attribute, your hard disk seems to have available spare sectors. A simple disk surface scan won't be enough to force the remap operation. You need a read/write surface scan to remap the sector. The best option should be a tool that knows about what should be read from that sector so that it has some option to apply the best fix to the missing data.
> 
> The overall fitness for this drive is 0%.
> The overall performance for this drive is 100%.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Take your time haha. I just took 32nd spot from you. I need some time to widen the gap


Hehe, you lucky my main rig down at the moment. So, I am lacking 16 threads currently.

Hope to get it back up tomorrow. Have to finish switching in the 1080Ti. And, I may soon get lucky to get a 2nd 1080Ti to join my herd.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> And crappy my xeon lost all its yoyo work i got a bad drive so been moving stuff off it no boinc stuff was even on it i boot in safe mode to try to get it to format come back in windows and the whole yoyo project is gone from boinc now others are still on really wierd.


Machine go down without commit?

That's what killed one of my LHC machines when my NFS server was killed by an errant VNC session running boincmgr over the next day or so.

I forgot I had spawned it to check something, left it running and evidently boincmgr is "feature rich" and chewed up all my memory.

The NFS server did its job and shutdown functionality gracefully, but killed any machines reliant on it being there...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> And crappy my xeon lost all its yoyo work i got a bad drive so been moving stuff off it no boinc stuff was even on it i boot in safe mode to try to get it to format come back in windows and the whole yoyo project is gone from boinc now others are still on really wierd.
> 
> 
> 
> Machine go down without commit?
> 
> That's what killed one of my LHC machines when my NFS server was killed by an errant VNC session running boincmgr over the next day or so.
> 
> I forgot I had spawned it to check something, left it running and evidently boincmgr is "feature rich" and chewed up all my memory.
> 
> The NFS server did its job and shutdown functionality gracefully, but killed any machines reliant on it being there...
Click to expand...

Windows here but it was shutdown correctly no idea why it lost them funny thing over the last week i have had my 480 crash the computer many times trying to mine or boinc on it and no work was ever lost lol.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Windows here but it was shutdown correctly no idea why it lost them funny thing over the last week i have had my 480 crash the computer many times trying to mine or boinc on it and no work was ever lost lol.


Understood on the windows thing - just if the machine goes down without fully committing to the disk, the filesystem journal may be lost and can lose entire directories not fully committed to the disk (under various circumstances).

In my case, the clients that lost connection to the NFS server ended up brain-dead for lack of critical files and I had to force a re-start. I don't think it was lost files, but rather the state of those files (specifically .config/VirtualBox/* in my case) that caused problems. Dirty shutdowns are bad, bad things... hence UPS, but, it doesn't fix everything.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Windows here but it was shutdown correctly no idea why it lost them funny thing over the last week i have had my 480 crash the computer many times trying to mine or boinc on it and no work was ever lost lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Understood on the windows thing - just if the machine goes down without fully committing to the disk, the filesystem journal may be lost and can lose entire directories not fully committed to the disk (under various circumstances).
> 
> In my case, the clients that lost connection to the NFS server ended up brain-dead for lack of critical files and I had to force a re-start. I don't think it was lost files, but rather the state of those files (specifically .config/VirtualBox/* in my case) that caused problems. Dirty shutdowns are bad, bad things... hence UPS, but, it doesn't fix everything.
Click to expand...

Yea with windows you never know lol having some hardrive trouble on other drives coulda caused some windows issues


----------



## BulletBait

Hey guys, it's been really good skies here the last week, so I've been imaging and analyzing a lot of personal data with my computer from that.

I'd apologize, but I don't even feel bad. This was one of those rare long spells of really good skies. It's supposed to cloud over and storm all week starting in the morning, so I should finish up the rest of my own data sometime during the day or tonight and be able to crunch for the last four days. So... Yeah, that's what I've been doing. Again, sorry.


----------



## hertz9753

Can I have some kind of award for watching and cheering?


----------



## mmonnin

@tictoc

The stats were not correct. But the admin had denied it in the past before and needed another reminder. I rearranged by points. We were listed behind CNT yet had more points.


----------



## tictoc

When I looked it was somewhat fixed, but the sort by over all score is still actually incorrect in the way it is displayed. Points and rank are correct, but the way it displays it after a sort is not. Looks like a bug in the sort function.


----------



## Finrond

Hey what happened to the stats page in the OP?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Hey what happened to the stats page in the OP?


It seems to come and go...


----------



## cekim

I've gotten _some_ work done on yoyo, but I keep logging into a cold server having gotten no work or in a broken state "connection deferred".

72 threads doing next to nothing most of the time....


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I've gotten _some_ work done on yoyo, but I keep logging into a cold server having gotten no work or in a broken state "connection deferred".
> 
> 72 threads doing next to nothing most of the time....


Hit up LHC then. or cosmo.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Hit up LHC then. or cosmo.


I have other threads running those, but boinc is not very good at load balancing... an empty queue like yoyo would just result in running 100% cosmo if you allowed a single client to try to run them all.

Just about time to give up on yoyo anyway, but a little frustrating that this has been so bound by WU provision. Ah well.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I have other threads running those, but boinc is not very good at load balancing... an empty queue like yoyo would just result in running 100% cosmo if you allowed a single client to try to run them all.
> 
> Just about time to give up on yoyo anyway, but a little frustrating that this has been so bound by WU provision. Ah well.


I set Cosmo to 0% on a machine so I only received enough threads to keep it busy since Yoyo/LHC have been up and down. I try to have a stable project like that for CPUs/GPUs on each machine at all times. Esp the headless ones.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I set Cosmo to 0% on a machine so I only received enough threads to keep it busy since Yoyo/LHC have been up and down. I try to have a stable project like that for CPUs/GPUs on each machine at all times. Esp the headless ones.


Interesting... I hadn''t tried that... So far attempts to prioritize just end up in the "background" consuming all the resources when the primary doesn't give work.


----------



## spdaimon

Yea, that's a good idea. That should work even if I have only X number of cores set for other projects or an entire machine dedicated to Cosmo. 0 priorty means "Do this project when there is no other work being done". Yoyo has been a yoyo. I can see my rigs working on it, but I am not seeing results, except one or two. I have a about 8 or 9 threads running...I won't be sad to see them go tonight.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> ...... Yoyo has been a yoyo. I can see my rigs working on it, but I am not seeing results, except one or two. I have a about 8 or 9 threads running...I won't be sad to see them go tonight.


No arguments from me. In fact most have dropped YoYo altogether already and are concentrating on LHC....

YoYo doesn't help our position, it hurts us more than helps.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> No arguments from me. In fact most have dropped YoYo altogether already and are concentrating on LHC....
> 
> YoYo doesn't help our position, it hurts us more than helps.


Alright, I may just stop it as soon as I get home, which is in 3 hours. I'm seeing just Compute Errors and such, but still getting some credit. I guess its for the attempt?







. Don't understand why there is an error. None of my stuff is overclocked right now for that reason.


----------



## Egilman

The Day 11 Blog entry is up...

Quote of Note:
Quote:


> OCN seem to have decided to be content with #6 but were able to profit from CNT (#7) and Team China (#8) where neither exerted much pressure.


So I guess we are only in the position we are in on LHC cause CNT and TC allowed us to be here?

A big HARUMPFFFF! to that.....

Does this guy even check the stats before he post this.... whatever?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> The Day 11 Blog entry is up...
> 
> Quote of Note:
> So I guess we are only in the position we are in on LHC cause CNT and TC allowed us to be here?
> 
> A big HARUMPFFFF! to that.....
> 
> Does this guy even check the stats before he post this.... whatever?


I'm going to go on the assumption that CNT and TC have bunkers in this project. As you should always operate under that assumption with those teams.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I'm going to go on the assumption that CNT and TC have bunkers in this project. As you should always operate under that assumption with those teams.


That is wise, but right now they are both pushing with all their might at YoYo, why I haven't a clue, it's not going to gain them anything as far as medals.

The medal ship has sailed for CNT they are out of the race. (they can be a pretty good spoiler though) China, depends on where they jump after YoYo is over....

If GC doesn't gain two spots on YoYo their overall 3rd place hopes are over unless they can catch P3D in Cosmo or LHC. Possible, but I think not probable.

After we find out which way TC jumps will tell us which way we should jump......

The real fight for #3 overall is between TC SG and us......


----------



## mmonnin

CNT and TC can both can medal in Yoyo. Enough reason right there. I don't see us gaining any positions. We can only hope for others to drop it in our lap.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wheeee, power outage happened while I was at work, but hubby was able to get the rigs back up and running... Now for the fun part though.... I can't pull up BOINC Manager on Cerberus (Ubuntu 17.04). Slight positive side to things... At least BOINC appears to be running in the background, as Cerberus appears to be turning in tasks and running loaded cores, just annoying to not be able to see what's actually going on in there...

Guessing it's an easy fix? >.>;;;;


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wheeee, power outage happened while I was at work, but hubby was able to get the rigs back up and running... Now for the fun part though.... I can't pull up BOINC Manager on Cerberus (Ubuntu 17.04). Slight positive side to things... At least BOINC appears to be running in the background, as Cerberus appears to be turning in tasks and running loaded cores, just annoying to not be able to see what's actually going on in there...
> 
> Guessing it's an easy fix? >.>;;;;


Whenever that happens I use

Code:



Code:


sudo killall boinc
sudo /etc/init.d/boinc-client start

If you're running any VM tasks maybe restart before running those commands, since it could result in a computation error. Or it might just magically fix itself on a restart


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Whenever that happens I use
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo killall boinc
> sudo /etc/init.d/boinc-client start
> 
> If you're running any VM tasks maybe restart before running those commands, since it could result in a computation error. Or it might just magically fix itself on a restart


Hmmm... Saw a drop in cpu load, then a rise again... But still can't pull up the Gui part. Clicking the icon gets it to blink yellow slowly seven times but it won't pull up the window.

Edit: restarting Ubuntu made it work though! Yaaaay, able to do changes again, many thanks!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Hey what happened to the stats page in the OP?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Hey what happened to the stats page in the OP?
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to come and go...
Click to expand...

Google Docs does funny things when you import data from an external source. It does some odd caches that don't seem to be on any kind of a timer, and results in it failing to pick up the updated external data. I'm sure there is some way around it, but I haven't really looked into it, since this is the only place that I use Google Docs. It is back up now.


----------



## RS87

Hey guys, I have been away for nearly 2 weeks but have left my PC on 24/7 with GPU active for 95% of the day.

I have no idea what all this is about but I signed up anyway for the community and also coz giving my computers resources to Cosmology for a couple weeks is a very nice thing to do.

Anyway, I haven't done a thing except leave it running non stop. Is there anything i need to do in terms of validing any results or does my online system auto log everything?

*my system has settled at 57c for anyone with an 1800x*


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Hey guys, I have been away for nearly 2 weeks but have left my PC on 24/7 with GPU active for 95% of the day.
> 
> I have no idea what all this is about but I signed up anyway for the community and also coz giving my computers resources to Cosmology for a couple weeks is a very nice thing to do.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't done a thing except leave it running non stop. Is there anything i need to do in terms of validing any results or does my online system auto log everything?
> 
> *my system has settled at 57c for anyone with an 1800x*


Check your cosmo account and or post #2:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627900/8th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-19th-2017

Looks like you've been cranking away nicely... You shouldn't have to do anything once you are logged in and joined to the team.

Post #2 shows you at ~114K points...


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Hey guys, I have been away for nearly 2 weeks but have left my PC on 24/7 with GPU active for 95% of the day.
> 
> I have no idea what all this is about but I signed up anyway for the community and also coz giving my computers resources to Cosmology for a couple weeks is a very nice thing to do.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't done a thing except leave it running non stop. Is there anything i need to do in terms of validing any results or does my online system auto log everything?
> 
> *my system has settled at 57c for anyone with an 1800x*


Nothing you need to do, and you have been putting up about 12k points per day for a total of 113k for the team.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Check your cosmo account and or post #2:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1627900/8th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-19th-2017
> 
> Looks like you've been cranking away nicely... You shouldn't have to do anything once you are logged in and joined to the team.
> 
> Post #2 shows you at ~114K points...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Nothing you need to do, and you have been putting up about 12k points per day for a total of 113k for the team.


Brilliant, thanks guys. It's been hectic at my end and I really wanted to get it all set up and joining the team, before my hectic schedule, so I could just let it run its course.

I'm not doing this for any reason other than OCN community support and of course the charitbale giving to a great scientific cause.

(Damn! I'm am within a whisker of the top 20 and i didn't even mean to! I might do a little overclock to try and bump myself up with 3 days to go...







)


----------



## RS87

Update:

I have just overclocked from 3.7GHz to 4.01GHz across all 8 cores and have boosted from 2666MHz to 3215MHz 4x8GB ram 16-16-16-16-36-1T (not sure if the ram helps witht he folding or not but it's boosted now anyway).

My voltages are within the accepted tolerances for a 24/7 OC even though i'll prob keep these settings for 24/3









Top 20.... I'm coming!









(Oh and that lovely 57c i mentioned, well 300MHz over 8 cores has now cost me a whopping 20c! i'm cruising at 77c but have managed to turn my fan speeds down and it still stays there.)


----------



## cekim

I seem to have dropped off the LHC top?

I was at the top with > 300K (account now shows 320,486).


----------



## mmonnin

I wish SUSA would go get Gold in LHC so that we can be the only team to take another Gold.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I wish SUSA would go get Gold in LHC so that we can be the only team to take another Gold.


Nice thought









However, being one of only 8 teams having *ever* won a 'Gold' in this event is still pretty impressive.....and a lot of thanks for that goes to you and the 'mmonnin' method


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I seem to have dropped off the LHC top?
> 
> I was at the top with > 300K (account now shows 320,486).


I think validation has a lot to do with it. My PPD jumped from 48k to 77k today. Average has been 48.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I seem to have dropped off the LHC top?
> 
> I was at the top with > 300K (account now shows 320,486).


You're back.







There was a bad link in the tabel that broke when a new user joined the team. Sloppy coding on my end.







The same thing happened a few times on Einstein, but I didn't realize that LHC had the same issue.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> You're back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a bad link in the tabel that broke when a new user joined the team. Sloppy coding on my end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing happened a few times on Einstein, but I didn't realize that LHC had the same issue.


Thanks for doing that. No one was going to die I'm just glad LHC didn't neg all my credit ;-)


----------



## DarthBaggins

My main rig is only focused on Cosmo right now. Also the iMac just finished it's update to OS X Sierra so it'll be crunching for Cosmo and LHC


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> My main rig is only focused on Cosmo right now. Also the iMac just finished it's update to OS X Sierra so it'll be crunching for Cosmo and LHC


I'm afraid we can do in cosmo is stand our ground... LHC is closer, but will require a pretty decent additional commitment of resources to swing it...


----------



## AlphaC

We need to watch [email protected] more closely as of today (although we stand to lose more points if we drop in Cosmology). The site says 137 hours til contact from Team China ; we are 216 hours behind L'Alliance Francophone (~2K /hour difference , keeping in mind an ATLAS task is about 300 pts). At the same time Team China is also pushing in Cosmology, they are only 80K points behind for the last 24 hours versus a couple hundred thousand the past few days.

https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/teamstats_en_34_Overclock.net.html

Our subforum is nowhere near as extensive as SETI USA but most of their forum is project announcements. We have a forum that is on the level of Planet 3D now in terms of user support for BOINC so I think next year we just need more users (as in bringing more CPU threads) to throw at it. I suspect the large amount of Ryzen upgrades will help with this.

IMHO SETI Germany only has the support due to having a BOINC dedicated forum and being the ones running the competition.

Gridcoin has a monetary incentive so there's that







.

The Team China subforum is actually locked behind 15 permission.


----------



## mmonnin

There's a large gap between OCN and the next place up in Cosmo and LHC and I doubt we have the CPU power to change that in over a day. We've been shown as 6th with the tie with 5th, but always 6th even if physically position as the 5th team down. So the best we can do is the tie but as 6th, not T-5th, and the worst is sole position of 6th.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> There's a large gap between OCN and the next place up in Cosmo and LHC and I doubt we have the CPU power to change that in over a day. We've been shown as 6th with the tie with 5th, but always 6th even if physically position as the 5th team down. So the best we can do is the tie but as 6th, not T-5th, and the worst is sole position of 6th.


Looking at my scores and my rig would I be of any use to swapping from Cosmo to LHC for the last few days? Or do we simply need quite a bit more collective grunt to boost our scores? I have OC'd this morning so I have a reasonably more powerful rig than the past couple of weeks, my score seems to have jumped up by about 9000 points in 12 hours as opposed to 12000 per 24 hours that i have been averaging.


----------



## AlphaC

I'm not sure the gap is that large at least in LHC.


2000 points per hour is 6-7 ATLAS tasks (these take hours long) finished per hour , which is about 14-28 threads assuming locked Haswell/Skylake i7 IPC + clocks.

Of course since this is a public forum you need to check yourself on the SETI Germany website to see if any teams' production have changed every couple hours.

edit: As I stated earlier in this thread or the LHC one, going for ATLAS provided your system doesn't error out ensures you get the units validated. In this last stretch, quorum 1 of the ATLAS units is superior to sixtrack which requires a second computer to return the same result.

edit 2: We also have to watch out for bunkering in Cosmology... planck + camb_legacy are both quorum 1.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Right now I'm split 50/50 with one rig doing Cosmology and one doing LHC... I'll try to get VirtualBox or whatever it's called working tonight... It's probably just having to force that update to make it work properly ^_^;;;;

.... On the plus side, taking things slow with Ubuntu is making me a lot more willing to dual boot my audio/BOINC/djing rig so there is that (hey, if more work gets done on Linux and the same amount of power is used... Why not)


----------



## mmonnin

My 2p Mint install was lovely enough to split the 120gb SSD in half with the swap partition in the middle. Those vbox apps really take a lot of space. Sucks when they abort part way through due to running out of space. I guess I could make another BOINC data folder over there in /home where there is some more space. Even that could only take a couple of tasks at once.

This morning I had 256 sixtracks waiting to validate.


----------



## Egilman

Well, this is how I see it.

The best we can do is 5th,

The only way GC can improve in points is to catch P3D for 1st in LHC or 2nd in Cosmo. (I don't thik that is going to happen) SG is irrelevant to them in points for third overall. GC has no room to advance.

TC is a little heavier on LHC than Cosmo at this moment but it varies in a couple of hours it will be reversed, the best way to describe it is they are matching us.

We will have to catch SG in LHC to get third overall and I don't think we have the horses to do that and maintain Cosmo against TC which we would also have to do.....

Currently 6th we WILL have to catch LaF in LHC to gain 5th. to Catch SG in LHC we will have to cut loose from Cosmo. That opens the door to TC to shift to Cosmo and knock us down to fifth there. Which would defeat the point of going after SG with a full on Blitz.

As it is, we should shift a little more to LHC to help with catching LaF while keeping an eye on TC.

Fifth overall is probably the best we can do.

Just not quite enough CPU's from what I'm seeing.....


----------



## Finrond

I'd say at this point if you haven't got vbox tasks working I would leave it alone, not worth the added downtime if it doesn't work right.


----------



## BeerCan

I just added another computer to lhc. Every little bit will help, but we need another team to stumble for use to advance anymore. Unlikely but considering the size of our team we are punching above our weight.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I just added another computer to lhc. Every little bit will help, but we need another team to stumble for use to advance anymore. Unlikely but considering the size of our team we are punching above our weight.


Yep, a middle weight in the heavy weight division.....

Need to bulk up more.....

But our technique is great.....


----------



## tictoc

Great job so far team, now we are coming down the home stretch.









We just need to hold our position in the Marathon, catch the Francophoners in Swimming, have one of the SETIs run down Gridcoin in Swimming, and CNT to drop a bomb on China (but not us), and we can slide into 3rd or at worst 4th place.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I'd say at this point if you haven't got vbox tasks working I would leave it alone, not worth the added downtime if it doesn't work right.


I think the main reason I want to tinker with it is to get the WUProp hours after the fact ^_^;;;;;


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think the main reason I want to tinker with it is to get the WUProp hours after the fact ^_^;;;;;


Yeah I want docker to come back so I can get some more hours.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Great job so far team, now we are coming down the home stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just need to hold our position in the Marathon, catch the Francophoners in Swimming, have one of the SETIs run down Gridcoin in Swimming, and CNT to drop a bomb on China (but not us), and we can slide into 3rd or at worst 4th place.


Yeah kinda like the last wildcard in an NFL playoff scenario, win out and need a lot of help....

It's down to one race, The race for overall Bronze. the individuals are pretty well decided at this point barring any surprises. the overalls are also except for the aforementioned bronze.

Only three teams have a shot at it and SG is in the drivers seat, they simply have to stay in front of TC and us to win it.

TC NEEDS to get in front of SG in LHC to win it, I expect at some point in the next few hours they will come to that conclusion and jump all over LHC. (if they haven't already) It's the only way they can win it since we will not jump completely off Cosmo and help them out.

WE need to get in front of TC no matter where they are and stay in front of them to win it and hope that TC tops SG behind us also..

Only way to get the bronze overall for us....

Final battle coming to a head.....

Can SG outcrunch OCN and TC?

Just over 50 hours to go....

The gamble for us, dive into LHC full bore as soon as we confirm that TC has done the same........ (TC is the only threat to us in Cosmo. TC can knock us down in Cosmo but they give up the medal to do such)

I think TC wants to prove something.... (just like we do)


----------



## cekim

I'm computin' all I can 'pute... "She can' take much more of this Captain... "


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I'm computin' all I can 'pute... "She can' take much more of this Captain... "


Yeah well, I think it's probably time to pull up a hair and give 'er a break......

Analyzing the last hours stats update, it appears that TC just might have realized what I explained in my last post. They HAVE to finish ahead of SG in LHC to win the Bronze overall. it appears they have sold out to LHC..... their task since it appears they have accepted it?

Outproduce SG by 350k per 12 hour period.....

Good luck with that TC...... (not anywhere near close to that right now)

We only have to get ahead of LaF to break the 344 point tie with GC to claim fifth position. (168.6k beyond their production for each of the next four half days) Difficult but not impossible.

What say you? we would have to cut Cosmo loose to do this though.

Are we content to sit at #6 or do we want to reach for #5?


----------



## BeerCan

I can cut some cosmo for lhc. As long as we keep an eye on things we should be ok. Problem is sixtrack seems to be in short supply


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have my three 2P on LHC now


----------



## Finrond

Here comes TC, 140k drop in lhc.


----------



## Egilman

Yeah, I'm running out of Sixtrack on a couple of mine also...... Log reports no work available.....

This sucks too....

Even if we wanted to make a push, the project is stopping it....


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Here comes TC, 140k drop in lhc.


The next update will tell the tale for TC, they need a whole lot more than 140k to have a chance...


----------



## BeerCan

I have at least 48 threads idle because of lhc, probably more


----------



## BWG

I fired up a Galaxy S8+. How should I setup the Android app to help?


----------



## Egilman

TC just dropped 92k this update....

They don't have it to catch SG.....

Personally, I think it is over..... All the disciplines and Overall Levels have been decided.....

Two days early.....


----------



## BWG

But, I has an Octacore lol.


----------



## BeerCan

I am seriously close to just changing my stuff back to TN-Grid. I have so many computers sitting there doing nothing but waiting for lhc tasks. Any tactical moves we could have made are evaporating the longer lhc is out of work, t the point where it is pointless to even try.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> TC just dropped 92k this update....
> 
> They don't have it to catch SG.....
> 
> Personally, I think it is over..... All the disciplines and Overall Levels have been decided.....
> 
> Two days early.....


Team China is now 23 hours behind in LHC so they're definitely ramping up LHC. 8 hours ago they were 137 hours behind.

I was able to get an ATLAS WU when uploading my sixtrack units.


----------



## BeerCan

This is all I see in my logs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



fold_win

3920 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:14:16 PM No tasks sent
3921 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:14:16 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
3922 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:14:16 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
3923 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:25:27 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
3924 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:25:27 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
3925 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:25:29 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
3926 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:25:29 PM No tasks sent
3927 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:25:29 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
3928 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:25:29 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
3929 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:38:39 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
3930 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:38:39 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
3931 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:38:42 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
3932 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:38:42 PM No tasks sent
3933 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:38:42 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
3934 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:38:42 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
3935 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:51:50 PM update requested by user
3936 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:51:52 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
3937 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:51:52 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
3938 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:51:53 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
3939 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:51:53 PM No tasks sent
3940 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:51:53 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
3941 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:51:53 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
3942 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:03 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
3943 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:03 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
3944 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:05 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
3945 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:05 PM No tasks sent
3946 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:05 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
3947 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:05 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
3948 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:22 PM update requested by user
3949 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:25 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
3950 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:25 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
3951 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:27 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
3952 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:27 PM No tasks sent
3953 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:27 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
3954 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:27 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
3955 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:37 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
3956 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:37 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
3957 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:39 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
3958 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:39 PM No tasks sent
3959 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:39 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
3960 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:39 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
3961 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:56 PM update requested by user
3962 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:59 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
3963 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:52:59 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
3964 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:02 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
3965 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:02 PM No tasks sent
3966 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:02 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
3967 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:02 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
3968 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:12 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
3969 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:12 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
3970 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:14 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
3971 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:14 PM No tasks sent
3972 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:14 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
3973 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:14 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
3974 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:27 PM update requested by user
3975 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:29 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
3976 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:29 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
3977 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:30 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
3978 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:30 PM No tasks sent
3979 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:30 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
3980 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:30 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
3981 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:40 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
3982 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:40 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
3983 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:42 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
3984 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:42 PM No tasks sent
3985 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:42 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
3986 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:53:42 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
3987 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:05 PM update requested by user
3988 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:07 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
3989 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:07 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
3990 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:10 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
3991 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:10 PM No tasks sent
3992 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:10 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
3993 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:10 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
3994 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:20 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
3995 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:20 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
3996 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:21 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
3997 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:21 PM No tasks sent
3998 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:21 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
3999 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:21 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4000 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:32 PM update requested by user
4001 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:36 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4002 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:36 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4003 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:37 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4004 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:37 PM No tasks sent
4005 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:37 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4006 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:37 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4007 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:46 PM update requested by user
4008 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:47 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4009 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:47 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4010 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:49 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4011 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:49 PM No tasks sent
4012 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:49 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4013 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:49 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4014 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:59 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4015 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:54:59 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4016 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:01 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4017 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:01 PM No tasks sent
4018 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:01 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4019 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:01 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4020 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:16 PM update requested by user
4021 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:21 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4022 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:21 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4023 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:23 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4024 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:23 PM No tasks sent
4025 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:23 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4026 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:23 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4027 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:34 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4028 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:34 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4029 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:36 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4030 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:36 PM No tasks sent
4031 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:36 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4032 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:55:36 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4033 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:01 PM update requested by user
4034 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:06 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4035 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:06 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4036 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:08 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4037 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:08 PM No tasks sent
4038 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:08 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4039 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:08 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4040 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:18 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4041 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:18 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4042 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:19 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4043 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:19 PM No tasks sent
4044 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:19 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4045 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:19 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4046 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:38 PM update requested by user
4047 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:39 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4048 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:39 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4049 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:40 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4050 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:40 PM No tasks sent
4051 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:40 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4052 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:40 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4053 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:50 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4054 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:50 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4055 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:51 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4056 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:51 PM No tasks sent
4057 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:51 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4058 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:56:51 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4059 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:09 PM update requested by user
4060 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:11 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4061 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:11 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4062 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:12 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4063 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:12 PM No tasks sent
4064 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:12 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4065 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:12 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4066 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:22 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4067 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:22 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4068 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:24 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4069 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:24 PM No tasks sent
4070 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:24 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4071 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:24 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4072 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:44 PM update requested by user
4073 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:44 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4074 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:44 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4075 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:46 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4076 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:46 PM No tasks sent
4077 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:46 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4078 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:46 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4079 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:57 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4080 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:57 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4081 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:59 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4082 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:59 PM No tasks sent
4083 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:59 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4084 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:57:59 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4085 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:59:39 PM update requested by user
4086 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:59:44 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4087 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:59:44 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4088 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:59:46 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4089 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:59:46 PM No tasks sent
4090 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:59:46 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4091 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:59:46 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4092 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:59:56 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4093 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:59:56 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4094 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:59:58 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4095 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:59:58 PM No tasks sent
4096 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:59:58 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4097 [email protected] 5/16/2017 8:59:58 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4098 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:01:36 PM update requested by user
4099 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:01:38 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4100 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:01:38 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4101 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:01:39 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4102 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:01:39 PM No tasks sent
4103 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:01:39 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4104 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:01:39 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4105 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:01:49 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4106 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:01:49 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4107 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:01:50 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4108 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:01:50 PM No tasks sent
4109 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:01:50 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4110 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:01:50 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4111 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:02:28 PM update requested by user
4112 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:02:30 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4113 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:02:30 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4114 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:02:31 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4115 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:02:31 PM No tasks sent
4116 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:02:31 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4117 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:02:31 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4118 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:02:41 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4119 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:02:41 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4120 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:02:44 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4121 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:02:44 PM No tasks sent
4122 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:02:44 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4123 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:02:44 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4124 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:03:55 PM update requested by user
4125 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:03:59 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4126 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:03:59 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4127 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:01 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4128 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:01 PM No tasks sent
4129 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:01 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4130 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:01 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4131 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:11 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4132 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:11 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4133 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:13 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4134 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:13 PM No tasks sent
4135 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:13 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4136 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:13 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4137 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:30 PM update requested by user
4138 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:34 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4139 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:34 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4140 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:36 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4141 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:36 PM No tasks sent
4142 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:36 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4143 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:36 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4144 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:46 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4145 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:46 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4146 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:48 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4147 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:48 PM No tasks sent
4148 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:48 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4149 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:04:48 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4150 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:12 PM update requested by user
4151 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:13 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4152 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:13 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4153 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:15 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4154 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:15 PM No tasks sent
4155 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:15 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4156 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:15 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4157 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:25 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4158 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:25 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4159 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:26 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4160 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:26 PM No tasks sent
4161 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:26 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4162 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:26 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4163 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:35 PM update requested by user
4164 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:36 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4165 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:36 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4166 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:37 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4167 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:37 PM No tasks sent
4168 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:37 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4169 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:37 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4170 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:47 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4171 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:47 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4172 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:49 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4173 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:49 PM No tasks sent
4174 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:49 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4175 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:05:49 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4176 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:06:33 PM update requested by user
4177 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:06:34 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4178 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:06:34 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4179 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:06:35 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4180 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:06:35 PM No tasks sent
4181 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:06:35 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4182 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:06:35 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4183 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:06:45 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4184 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:06:45 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4185 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:06:47 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4186 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:06:47 PM No tasks sent
4187 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:06:47 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4188 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:06:47 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4189 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:07:33 PM update requested by user
4190 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:07:38 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4191 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:07:38 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4192 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:07:40 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4193 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:07:40 PM No tasks sent
4194 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:07:40 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4195 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:07:40 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4196 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:07:50 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4197 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:07:50 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4198 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:07:52 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4199 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:07:52 PM No tasks sent
4200 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:07:52 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4201 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:07:52 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4202 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:08:27 PM update requested by user
4203 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:08:32 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4204 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:08:32 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4205 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:08:34 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4206 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:08:34 PM No tasks sent
4207 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:08:34 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4208 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:08:34 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4209 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:08:44 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4210 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:08:44 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4211 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:08:46 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4212 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:08:46 PM No tasks sent
4213 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:08:46 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4214 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:08:46 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4215 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:09:52 PM update requested by user
4216 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:09:56 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4217 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:09:56 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4218 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:09:57 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4219 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:09:57 PM No tasks sent
4220 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:09:57 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4221 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:09:57 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4222 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:07 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4223 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:07 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4224 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:08 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4225 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:08 PM No tasks sent
4226 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:08 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4227 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:08 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4228 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:27 PM update requested by user
4229 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:28 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4230 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:28 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4231 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:29 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4232 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:29 PM No tasks sent
4233 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:29 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4234 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:29 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4235 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:39 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4236 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:39 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4237 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:41 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4238 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:41 PM No tasks sent
4239 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:41 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4240 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:10:41 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4241 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:11:12 PM update requested by user
4242 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:11:16 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4243 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:11:16 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4244 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:11:18 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4245 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:11:18 PM No tasks sent
4246 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:11:18 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4247 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:11:18 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4248 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:11:28 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4249 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:11:28 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4250 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:11:30 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4251 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:11:30 PM No tasks sent
4252 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:11:30 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4253 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:11:30 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4254 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:12:18 PM update requested by user
4255 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:12:21 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4256 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:12:21 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4257 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:12:23 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4258 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:12:23 PM No tasks sent
4259 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:12:23 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4260 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:12:23 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4261 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:12:33 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4262 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:12:33 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4263 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:12:35 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4264 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:12:35 PM No tasks sent
4265 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:12:35 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4266 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:12:35 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4267 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:12:55 PM update requested by user
4268 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:00 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4269 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:00 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4270 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:02 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4271 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:02 PM No tasks sent
4272 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:02 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4273 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:02 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4274 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:12 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4275 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:12 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4276 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:14 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4277 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:14 PM No tasks sent
4278 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:14 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4279 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:14 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4280 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:41 PM update requested by user
4281 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:44 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4282 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:44 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4283 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:46 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4284 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:46 PM No tasks sent
4285 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:46 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4286 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:46 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4287 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:56 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4288 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:56 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4289 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:58 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4290 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:58 PM No tasks sent
4291 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:58 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4292 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:13:58 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4293 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:14:24 PM update requested by user
4294 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:14:28 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4295 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:14:28 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4296 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:14:30 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4297 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:14:30 PM No tasks sent
4298 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:14:30 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4299 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:14:30 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4300 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:14:40 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4301 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:14:40 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4302 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:14:41 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4303 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:14:41 PM No tasks sent
4304 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:14:41 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4305 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:14:41 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4306 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:15:30 PM update requested by user
4307 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:15:31 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4308 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:15:31 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4309 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:15:32 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4310 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:15:32 PM No tasks sent
4311 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:15:32 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4312 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:15:32 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4313 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:15:42 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4314 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:15:42 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4315 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:15:44 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4316 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:15:44 PM No tasks sent
4317 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:15:44 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4318 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:15:44 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4319 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:16:48 PM update requested by user
4320 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:16:49 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4321 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:16:49 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4322 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:16:51 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4323 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:16:51 PM No tasks sent
4324 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:16:51 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4325 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:16:51 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4326 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:17:01 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4327 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:17:01 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4328 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:17:03 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4329 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:17:03 PM No tasks sent
4330 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:17:03 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4331 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:17:03 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4332 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:17:47 PM update requested by user
4333 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:17:48 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4334 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:17:48 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4335 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:17:50 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4336 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:17:50 PM No tasks sent
4337 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:17:50 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4338 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:17:50 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4339 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:18:00 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4340 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:18:00 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4341 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:18:02 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4342 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:18:02 PM No tasks sent
4343 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:18:02 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4344 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:18:02 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4345 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:18:51 PM update requested by user
4346 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:18:53 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4347 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:18:53 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4348 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:18:55 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4349 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:18:55 PM No tasks sent
4350 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:18:55 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4351 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:18:55 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4352 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:19:05 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4353 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:19:05 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4354 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:19:07 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4355 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:19:07 PM No tasks sent
4356 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:19:07 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4357 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:19:07 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4358 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:20:29 PM update requested by user
4359 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:20:32 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4360 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:20:32 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4361 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:20:34 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4362 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:20:34 PM No tasks sent
4363 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:20:34 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4364 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:20:34 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4365 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:20:44 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4366 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:20:44 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4367 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:20:46 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4368 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:20:46 PM No tasks sent
4369 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:20:46 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4370 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:20:46 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4371 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:21:45 PM update requested by user
4372 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:21:46 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4373 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:21:46 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4374 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:21:48 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4375 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:21:48 PM No tasks sent
4376 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:21:48 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4377 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:21:48 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4378 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:21:58 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4379 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:21:58 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4380 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:22:00 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4381 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:22:00 PM No tasks sent
4382 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:22:00 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4383 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:22:00 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4384 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:23:55 PM update requested by user
4385 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:24:00 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4386 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:24:00 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4387 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:24:02 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4388 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:24:02 PM No tasks sent
4389 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:24:02 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4390 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:24:02 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4391 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:24:12 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4392 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:24:12 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4393 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:24:13 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4394 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:24:13 PM No tasks sent
4395 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:24:13 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4396 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:24:13 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4397 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:25:11 PM update requested by user
4398 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:25:13 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4399 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:25:13 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4400 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:25:15 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4401 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:25:15 PM No tasks sent
4402 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:25:15 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4403 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:25:15 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4404 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:25:25 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4405 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:25:25 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4406 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:25:27 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4407 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:25:27 PM No tasks sent
4408 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:25:27 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4409 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:25:27 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4410 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:27:47 PM update requested by user
4411 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:27:52 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4412 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:27:52 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4413 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:27:53 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4414 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:27:53 PM No tasks sent
4415 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:27:53 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4416 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:27:53 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4417 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:28:04 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4418 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:28:04 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4419 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:28:05 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4420 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:28:05 PM No tasks sent
4421 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:28:05 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4422 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:28:05 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4423 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:29:37 PM update requested by user
4424 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:29:40 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4425 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:29:40 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4426 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:29:42 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4427 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:29:42 PM No tasks sent
4428 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:29:42 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4429 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:29:42 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4430 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:29:52 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4431 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:29:52 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4432 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:29:53 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4433 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:29:53 PM No tasks sent
4434 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:29:53 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4435 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:29:53 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4436 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:30:10 PM update requested by user
4437 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:30:13 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4438 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:30:13 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4439 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:30:15 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4440 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:30:15 PM No tasks sent
4441 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:30:15 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4442 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:30:15 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4443 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:30:25 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4444 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:30:25 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4445 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:30:27 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4446 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:30:27 PM No tasks sent
4447 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:30:27 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4448 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:30:27 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4449 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:12 PM update requested by user
4450 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:12 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4451 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:12 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4452 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:15 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4453 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:15 PM No tasks sent
4454 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:15 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4455 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:15 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4456 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:25 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4457 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:25 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4458 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:27 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4459 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:27 PM No tasks sent
4460 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:27 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4461 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:27 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4462 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:57 PM update requested by user
4463 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:58 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4464 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:32:58 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4465 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:33:00 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4466 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:33:00 PM No tasks sent
4467 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:33:00 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4468 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:33:00 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4469 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:33:10 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4470 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:33:10 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4471 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:33:12 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4472 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:33:12 PM No tasks sent
4473 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:33:12 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4474 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:33:12 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4475 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:34:16 PM update requested by user
4476 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:34:17 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4477 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:34:17 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4478 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:34:19 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4479 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:34:19 PM No tasks sent
4480 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:34:19 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4481 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:34:19 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4482 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:34:29 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4483 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:34:29 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4484 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:34:31 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4485 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:34:31 PM No tasks sent
4486 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:34:31 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4487 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:34:31 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4488 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:36:56 PM update requested by user
4489 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:37:01 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4490 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:37:01 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4491 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:37:03 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4492 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:37:03 PM No tasks sent
4493 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:37:03 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4494 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:37:03 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4495 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:37:13 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4496 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:37:13 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4497 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:37:14 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4498 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:37:14 PM No tasks sent
4499 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:37:14 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4500 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:37:14 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4501 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:38:28 PM update requested by user
4502 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:38:29 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4503 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:38:29 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4504 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:38:30 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4505 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:38:30 PM No tasks sent
4506 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:38:30 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4507 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:38:30 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4508 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:38:40 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4509 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:38:40 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4510 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:38:41 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4511 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:38:41 PM No tasks sent
4512 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:38:41 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4513 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:38:41 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4514 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:46:51 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4515 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:46:51 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4516 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:46:53 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4517 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:46:53 PM No tasks sent
4518 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:46:53 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4519 [email protected] 5/16/2017 9:46:53 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4520 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:04:04 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4521 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:04:04 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4522 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:04:07 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4523 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:04:07 PM No tasks sent
4524 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:04:07 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4525 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:04:07 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4526 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:06:43 PM update requested by user
4527 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:06:47 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4528 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:06:47 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4529 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:06:49 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4530 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:06:49 PM No tasks sent
4531 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:06:49 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4532 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:06:49 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4533 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:06:59 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4534 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:06:59 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4535 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:07:01 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4536 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:07:01 PM No tasks sent
4537 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:07:01 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4538 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:07:01 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4539 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:10:29 PM update requested by user
4540 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:10:31 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4541 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:10:31 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4542 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:10:33 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4543 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:10:33 PM No tasks sent
4544 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:10:33 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4545 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:10:33 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4546 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:10:43 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4547 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:10:43 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4548 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:10:45 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4549 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:10:45 PM No tasks sent
4550 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:10:45 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4551 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:10:45 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4552 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:14:48 PM update requested by user
4553 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:14:50 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4554 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:14:50 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4555 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:14:52 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4556 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:14:52 PM No tasks sent
4557 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:14:52 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4558 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:14:52 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4559 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:15:02 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4560 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:15:02 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4561 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:15:04 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4562 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:15:04 PM No tasks sent
4563 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:15:04 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4564 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:15:04 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4565 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:18:49 PM update requested by user
4566 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:18:49 PM Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
4567 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:18:49 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4568 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:18:52 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4569 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:18:52 PM No tasks sent
4570 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:18:52 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4571 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:18:52 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation
4572 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:19:02 PM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
4573 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:19:02 PM Requesting new tasks for CPU
4574 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:19:04 PM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4575 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:19:04 PM No tasks sent
4576 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:19:04 PM No tasks are available for SixTrack
4577 [email protected] 5/16/2017 10:19:04 PM No tasks are available for ATLAS Simulation


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> But, I has an Octacore lol.


I haven't crunched on a phone in a few years. Time to bring in the phone crunching experts.









@WhiteWulfe

@mmonnin

Anything special that BWG needs to do.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I haven't crunched on a phone in a few years. Time to bring in the phone crunching experts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WhiteWulfe
> 
> @mmonnin
> 
> Anything special that BWG needs to do.


Inb4 CHARGE my phone faster or change my settings to run under 90%.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> This is all I see in my logs


That's all I see in mine also, although I haven't run out yet, tomorrow is another matter altogether, half mine will be down also....


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I haven't crunched on a phone in a few years. Time to bring in the phone crunching experts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WhiteWulfe
> 
> @mmonnin
> 
> Anything special that BWG needs to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Inb4 CHARGE my phone faster or change my settings to run under 90%.
Click to expand...

Definitely going to have to keep it on the charger which it looks like you figured out. Don't forget to join the OCN team. Probably a good idea to take it out of any case it might be in, or things might get a bit toasty.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I am seriously close to just changing my stuff back to TN-Grid. I have so many computers sitting there doing nothing but waiting for lhc tasks. Any tactical moves we could have made are evaporating the longer lhc is out of work, t the point where it is pointless to even try.


Run cosmo, make sure no bunker drops will lower our place.


----------



## BWG

Fire!


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Run cosmo, make sure no bunker drops will lower our place.


Going check all the mules and do the "0%" thing...

Where exactly do you set that? I see a preference on the cosmo page, but I'd like to do this on a per machine basis.


----------



## mmonnin

160k ahead of TC and they gained 322k in the past 12 hours. We're gonna be 6th.

I didn't even know LHC had an Android app. I would have ran it by now if so. Wifi + A/C and let it go.


----------



## makr

I probably shouldn't admit to this, but I'm not starved for lhc work units... Under Computing Preferences I told it to store at least 5 days of work. So far I still have a long list of tasks I haven't gotten to yet... Not meaning to hog them... I though y'all were doing the same thing when I heard y'all describe bunkering.


----------



## mmonnin

Only Alice is out of work.
https://lhcathome.cern.ch/lhcathome/server_status.php


----------



## makr

Oh. (Whew!) I'm only doing SixTrack; I have vbox, but I didn't know how to get the other variations working with it in time to get started.


----------



## BWG

My CPU usage is high, but nothing shows up in tasks. Hope it's working lol.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Only Alice is out of work.
> https://lhcathome.cern.ch/lhcathome/server_status.php


Doesn't matter what the website is saying.... This is what Boinc on my machine is saying....

5/16/2017 19:59:09 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Info: subjectAltName: lhcathome.cern.ch matched
5/16/2017 19:59:09 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Info: issuer: C=GB; ST=Greater Manchester; L=Salford; O=COMODO CA Limited; CN=COMODO RSA Organization Validation Secure Server CA
5/16/2017 19:59:09 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Info: SSL certificate verify ok.
5/16/2017 19:59:09 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Sent header to server: POST /lhcathome_cgi/cgi HTTP/1.1
5/16/2017 19:59:09 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Sent header to server: Host: lhcathome.cern.ch
5/16/2017 19:59:09 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Sent header to server: User-Agent: BOINC client (windows_x86_64 7.6.22)
5/16/2017 19:59:09 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Sent header to server: Accept: */*
5/16/2017 19:59:09 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Sent header to server: Accept-Encoding: deflate, gzip
5/16/2017 19:59:09 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Sent header to server: Content-Type: application/x-www-form-urlencoded
5/16/2017 19:59:09 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Sent header to server: Accept-Language: en_US
5/16/2017 19:59:09 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Sent header to server: Content-Length: 80710
5/16/2017 19:59:09 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Sent header to server: Expect: 100-continue
5/16/2017 19:59:09 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Sent header to server:
5/16/2017 19:59:09 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Received header from server: HTTP/1.1 100 Continue
5/16/2017 19:59:10 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Info: We are completely uploaded and fine
5/16/2017 19:59:11 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Received header from server: HTTP/1.1 200 OK
5/16/2017 19:59:11 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Received header from server: Date: Wed, 17 May 2017 02:59:08 GMT
5/16/2017 19:59:11 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Received header from server: Server: Apache/2.2.15 (Red Hat)
5/16/2017 19:59:11 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Received header from server: Content-Length: 2776
5/16/2017 19:59:11 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Received header from server: Connection: close
5/16/2017 19:59:11 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Received header from server: Content-Type: text/xml
5/16/2017 19:59:11 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Received header from server:
5/16/2017 19:59:11 | | [http_xfer] [ID#1] HTTP: wrote 2776 bytes
5/16/2017 19:59:11 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Info: Closing connection 224
5/16/2017 19:59:11 | [email protected] | [http] [ID#1] Info: TLSv1.2 (OUT), TLS alert, Client hello (1):
*5/16/2017 19:59:11 | [email protected] | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
5/16/2017 19:59:11 | [email protected] | No tasks sent
5/16/2017 19:59:11 | [email protected] | No tasks are available for SixTrack
*

It's not sending out any 6T work and I am not the only one and it isn't only this team....


----------



## emoga

@Egilman

Add new project

Address: http://lhcathomeclassic.cern.ch/sixtrack/


----------



## cekim

To be honest, I have no idea how I'm getting anything done on LHC... Every time I check on a server, I find 1/2 of them in some brain-dead state needing me to manually hit "update"...


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> @Egilman
> 
> Add new project
> 
> Address: http://lhcathomeclassic.cern.ch/sixtrack/


This project site has kept all of my 204 threads fed a full diet for several days now.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> @Egilman
> 
> Add new project
> 
> Address: http://lhcathomeclassic.cern.ch/sixtrack/


Yep, thank you very much!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> This project site has kept all of my 204 threads fed a full diet for several days now.


Got full queue's now by god!......









I didn't even think to remember that they were using two servers. I should have known as it was I who reported such when it was asked which address is used to block it at the firewall. !

Now don't I feel real bright.....


----------



## cekim

Well, they are all warm again, that's about all I can figure means "goodness"...


----------



## Egilman

Somebody might want to tell Beercan about this, he's probably suffering from the same problem....


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Add new project
> 
> Address: http://lhcathomeclassic.cern.ch/sixtrack/


@BeerCan


----------



## AlphaC

Dire situation.



*8 hours* til contact from Team China.

Cosmology @ 321 hours contact from Team China


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Dire situation.
> 
> 
> 
> *8 hours* til contact from Team China.
> 
> Cosmology @ 321 hours contact from Team China


Yep, but they are slowing down on LHC. (bet the bunkers are almost empty)

On the other hand, they hit us with 42K on Cosmo.......

Hard to tell what the heck they are doing. I still say press forth on LHC......


----------



## AlphaC

We have to keep an eye on Team China every few hours. No clue what they will do: they have weird strategies (the random bunker dropping).


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> We have to keep an eye on Team China every few hours. No clue what they will do: they have weird strategies (the random bunker dropping).


I think they are firing for effect to see which way we will jump.....

But like any other strategy, Time is the enemy....

And they are running out of it. Best to get it on and do what your going to do....


----------



## AlphaC

AFAIK Cosmology is quorum 1 so they _might_ have a bunker for Cosmology.

The LHC bunker unload might be due to them having sixtrack units (quorum 2)

edit: Team China surpassed OCN in LHC,

https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/challenge.php?challengeid=4


Last update: 05/17/2017 06:00:00 (UTC).


----------



## Egilman

Well they (TC) passed us in LHC, and there really isn't that much we can do about it....

It drops us below GC at 341 points and #6. and puts TC in a tie with SG on points.

At this point it makes no difference if we pass LaF or not, we are #6 overall and there is nothing we can do about it... (even if we do pass LaF the tiebreaker gives #5 to GC)

The only thing we can really do is finish out the string, protect our #4 in Cosmo is pretty much all we have left....

41 hours left.....

The fight for the Overall Bronze is now between SG and TC.....

Even if CNT passes us with a bunker it just moves the points around doesn't change the standings.

We put up a good fight but we just didn't have the CPU's.....

What do we want to do now.....


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Too bad I didn't know about LHC until too late


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Time to get the gear for next year


----------



## BWG

Six Track works on my phone.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> @Egilman
> 
> Add new project
> 
> Address: http://lhcathomeclassic.cern.ch/sixtrack/


Well that's better, after a little break over night, back up and running.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I haven't crunched on a phone in a few years. Time to bring in the phone crunching experts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WhiteWulfe
> 
> @mmonnin
> 
> Anything special that BWG needs to do.


Main things that come to mind for tricks I use...
- use a combination of passive and active cooling, especially if your phone happens to have a rather hot running SoC in it (like Snapdragon 820). I personally have mine laid out on top of a rack mounted power filtration thingy (ART PB 4x4 Pro) because it has spaced out power plugs to handle the wall warts, is made of metal, and I had a spare one lying around. My HTC One M8's are face up (metal back against metal rack to hopefully increase heat transfer) while my Samsung Galaxy S3's are face down (because their LEDs are stupidly bright)
- a small desk fan blowing air across the phones can be helpful to reduce throttling due to getting too warm
- main thing is keeping the battery cool. Most recommend to not increase the max battery temp (default is 40C) because the sensors aren't always right and/or you can run into bulging problems if you go higher
- Naturally keep it plugged in. You can run off of battery, but BOINC will kill you battery pretty quick.
- if you're going to use a USB multisport charger, try to get one that will provide 2.5-3A per socket when all sockets are in use, and Qualcomm QuickCharge 2 at least, because they'll keep your phone well fed

That's about all that comes to mind at the moment, but brain is also in a "haven't had morning coffee yet" state ^_^;;;


----------



## mmonnin

The battery on my nexus 9 bulged. So much it was bending the screen and case. By the time a replacement became available the screen became bent and there is some backlight leaking in from one edge. But I only use it to crunch and stream YT to my TV so I don't care. The older nexus 7 crunches more with it's extra 2 cores than the newer nexus 9. One sits on my nightstand and another the end table in the living room.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> @BeerCan


Damn to late, I was already in bed


----------



## Finrond

Ok, Everyone get a bunch of these for next year!

https://www.hardocp.com/news/2017/05/16/amd_threadripper_hedt_cpu_officially_announced/


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I managed to snag 56 LHC tasks for Cerberus and JagerWulfe.... Pity though, BOINCTasks is saying it's only twelve hours of work total.... So not even half a day at eight threads roaring... Eep.


----------



## Finrond

Oh ya, I should have mentioned lhc was back up.


----------



## bfromcolo

My 5820k restarted itself. After coming back up the AMD driver crashed running nothing but the desktop. No dumps, two errors in the event log about failing to install an updated AMD driver, and of course Windows is not supposed to that since I told it not to. Hopefully it will stay up for 36 hours so I can finish this event before fixing the driver.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Ok, Everyone get a bunch of these for next year!
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/news/2017/05/16/amd_threadripper_hedt_cpu_officially_announced/


I'm planning on getting an R5 1600 for next year. I think the Threadrippers will likely be out of the range of reasonable cost for me, though







.


----------



## BWG

My battery is topping ou at 38C as-is. I use QC 3.0 and have a 12000 nah anker using 3.0.

Looks like einstein is all I'm getting though.


----------



## mmonnin

Ralph (Rosetta ALPHa) gives good points for android. That's what I am currently running on my tablets.


----------



## BWG

That's what I used to run, but I didn't see it listed in the op for the competition.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> That's what I used to run, but I didn't see it listed in the op for the competition.


Its not apart of the competition. The [email protected] part is over as well.


----------



## BWG

Uh oh!

Why is Boinc a hater?

No tasks? Do I need to switch to PC?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Uh oh!
> 
> Why is Boinc a hater?
> 
> No tasks? Do I need to switch to PC?


An app is listed on their website for Android but they don't break down WU availability by app/OS. No idea if they are sending out WUs to android.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Ok, Everyone get a bunch of these for next year!
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/news/2017/05/16/amd_threadripper_hedt_cpu_officially_announced/


I'm contemplating that or a 2P Naples... All depends on the cost of parts in the end. I'd be happy with a ThreadRipper but there's just the appeal of a Naples based setup (I refuse to call it Epyc because that's like a name an eight year old kid would come up with)


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> @Egilman
> 
> Add new project
> 
> Address: http://lhcathomeclassic.cern.ch/sixtrack/
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's better, after a little break over night, back up and running.
Click to expand...

I feel ya. I love those movies.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm contemplating that or a 2P Naples... All depends on the cost of parts in the end. I'd be happy with a ThreadRipper but there's just the appeal of a Naples based setup (I refuse to call it Epyc because that's like a name an eight year old kid would come up with)


Agreed. Threadripper = awesome name
Epyc = wut

Especially when you look at the target market for a 2P system. These are generally not gamers or people who would use the word epic on a regular basis.


----------



## jvillaveces

So, how does one get the BOINC postbit? I've included my CPID in my community profile twice, the first time about a year ago and the last a few days ago, and it doesn't seem to be working. What's the secret handshake?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Agreed. Threadripper = awesome name
> Epyc = wut
> 
> Especially when you look at the target market for a 2P system. These are generally not gamers or people who would use the word epic on a regular basis.


Here's hoping they realize just how silly it is and provide a proper naming scheme. Oh, and inexpensive Naples based 2P setups (I can dream, even though memory costs for eight channel would be astronomical for anything more than 4GB per dimm)


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvillaveces*
> 
> So, how does one get the BOINC postbit? I've included my CPID in my community profile twice, the first time about a year ago and the last a few days ago, and it doesn't seem to be working. What's the secret handshake?


A BOINC editor then forum admin needs to approve it so it's probably waiting for an approval.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvillaveces*
> 
> So, how does one get the BOINC postbit? I've included my CPID in my community profile twice, the first time about a year ago and the last a few days ago, and it doesn't seem to be working. What's the secret handshake?


No secret handshake necessary, I just haven't looked at the applications in a few days.







Just took a look at yours, and what you need to enter in your profile is your BoincStats ID, rather than your cpid. Here's a guide on how to find your ID: http://www.overclock.net/t/1417880/the-boinc-postbit-is-here/0_50


----------



## jvillaveces

Thank you! I went to my profile to fix it, but it had already been changed.


----------



## tictoc

You will probably need to enter the correct BoincStats ID, because all that I did was clear it out so you could enter it.


----------



## jvillaveces

That's what I had entered months ago. I guess when you deleted the cpid it just restored the old content. At any rate, it's in there...


----------



## jvillaveces

As of the last update, TC is still opening up the lead on us in LHC. Their hourly output has decreased, but ours is stable, at almost half of theirs


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Agreed. Threadripper = awesome name
> Epyc = wut
> 
> Especially when you look at the target market for a 2P system. These are generally not gamers or people who would use the word epic on a regular basis.


You mean dumber than "itanium, bronze, silver, gold, platimum"... oops that first one isn't right... lol

We all work for Brawndo now, so dumb names are the order of the day. Picking up a meal for the kids at FuttBuckers on the way home.


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> No secret handshake necessary, I just haven't looked at the applications in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just took a look at yours, and what you need to enter in your profile is your BoincStats ID, rather than your cpid. Here's a guide on how to find your ID: http://www.overclock.net/t/1417880/the-boinc-postbit-is-here/0_50


What if you find 4 entries for your username?!?!


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> What if you find 4 entries for your username?!?!


Did you use the same email for all your BOINC logins?

That shouldn't happen.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Did you use the same email for all your BOINC logins?
> 
> That shouldn't happen.


Oh, but it does.

I'm guessing they hash the email and either username and/or machine name to create the CPID.

I've created ALL of my boinc accounts with the same email, but from various machines and I have multiple CPIDs now...


----------



## AlphaC

Did you use "add project" from within BOINC Manager


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Did you use "add project" from within BOINC Manager


yes... all of them...

I mention username, because two of them took my unix uname first as the default and allowed me to change it to my OCN name, but the CPID was likely already created at that point. So, I would have created some of them as "boinc0" where others allowed me to entire "cekim" prior to CPID creation. Just a theory, but... I changed them all to "cekim", but if the CPID was created at time=0, then the damage was done.

and BTW, this last phase has been rough - LHC - is a bit of a wreck and has consumed a lot of dead CPU cycles trying to keep it running at the expense of cosmo... I've yet to come back to my machines and not find at least one completely cold with LHC having barfed all over the queue in one way or another...


----------



## mmonnin

I can't even get any of he other apps from LHC besides sixtracks which is disabled. I actually want to get some done but those tasks aren't being sent out.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I can't even get any of he other apps from LHC besides sixtracks which is disabled. I actually want to get some done but those tasks aren't being sent out.


It looks like less than 500G of disk and 64G of ram for LHC and 20+ threads (36 in this case) is going to hit one or the other eventually and it doesn't recover well...

and now even cosmo is saying I'm out of disk space on a node that looks like this:
Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/mapper/centos-home 172G 1.3G 171G 1% /home

sigh... detach - reattach...


----------



## cekim

4 of 8 machines cold to varying degrees...









LHC to the rescue!!!


----------



## bfromcolo

I had 38 tasks aborted by LHC on one of my systems, I didn't have a big time investment in them from a processing perspective and the project loaded me back up, but these all had 5/24 - 5/25 dues dates. I guess they decided these weren't worthwhile somehow?

edit - just checked the project web page and it says I have 1513 tasks "abandoned" whatever that means.

edit 2 - 1496 of those 1513 fails came from one system, a Linux VM on my 5820k, the same system that crashed due to a AMD driver update over night. This system looks to be completing about 1/3 of the work its getting properly. I'm going to drain it and give up. I'll leave everything else up through tomorrow. Guess my weekend is going to be spent getting this thing back up and healthy.

edit 3 - every task remaining on this system just got cancelled

5/17/2017 8:02:30 PM | [email protected] 1.0 | Result w-c7_lhc2016_40_MD-115-16-476-2.5-1.1046__1__s__64.31_59.32__14_15__6__73.5_1_sixvf_boinc45546_1 is no longer usable


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Did you use the same email for all your BOINC logins?
> 
> That shouldn't happen.


Yep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Did you use "add project" from within BOINC Manager


And yep!


----------



## bfromcolo

Well another 2 systems had its tasks aborted by the project, and this time I get this as well:

5/18/2017 3:46:44 AM | [email protected] 1.0 | Generated new computer cross-project ID: 20220090b965a17c503ac24736de5f46

5/17/2017 8:02:30 PM | [email protected] 1.0 | Generated new computer cross-project ID: 0315c1cbf0ddc9f90caff899ebea2cc2

2 other systems seem to be fine for now. So now I have 3 CPIDs for LHC. Why would a project decide the CPID I have been using from day 1 needs to be changed?


----------



## tictoc

Lost power about eight hours ago, so all my gear is offline. Generator is a little low on fuel, so I had to shut down my office circuit. The individual stats will not be updating until my power comes back online.


----------



## BeerCan

This contest could have had such a great ending with all the teams bunched between 3rd and 6th. Now, because of the lack of work it's boring and somewhat lame. SG did a great job, but the projects let them and us down.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> This contest could have had such a great ending with all the teams bunched between 3rd and 6th. Now, because of the lack of work it's boring and somewhat lame. SG did a great job, but the projects let them and us down.


Its a lot of extra load on a project. There seems to be always a project that cripples under the load or runs out of work. With the vbox projects being left as the only projects for the last 3 days it has left the teams to limited mobility.


----------



## jvillaveces

This is absurd! Most of these tasks were "aborted by project". What a let-down, not just for us, for the entire event


----------



## mmonnin

I had a bunch aborted by Cosmology as well at the start. Some just midway through completion. After that I just dumped nearly everything I had done as I wasn't going to waste any more time on it unless I knew I would have a short queue.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> This contest could have had such a great ending with all the teams bunched between 3rd and 6th. Now, because of the lack of work it's boring and somewhat lame. SG did a great job, but the projects let them and us down.


Absolutely!

GC had a clear path to 3rd overall but they were hampered just like we were by YoYo's problems. That left them with all the horses needed but no room to advance.

SG same problem.... just showed up later that GC's.

WE had the same issues also but didn't get anything out of YoYo, by the time our number came up in the queue they were already out of work and crashing. we fared the worst out of the YoYo situation.

TC was in early on YoYo and filled their queue's before almost everyone else. YoYo helped them immensely, They were lagging behind on the rest but played it smartly. they seems to switch between the two final projects effortlessly and when they got close enough to us. passed with authority. leaving SG in the same position as CG and cutting us out altogether. (although our lack of CPU's was part of the problem also)

This left everyone with a pentathlon that was over two days early and very anti climatic.

Very poor choice for the marathon project. Still heavily biased towards CPU projects. SG did a good job but in my opinion some tweaks to the setup could probably be made especially the top loaded unbalanced point system for ranking teams.

There was one point where TC was ranked third overall and we were 6th yet we were still tallying ahead of them on three projects that a problem with an unbalanced point system. Needs to be fixed...

Overall not as exciting as last years, but......

We did get our first gold, and in convincing fashion....


----------



## AlphaC

With 7 hours left I think we've sealed the LHC spot , the Czech National Team has a 102 hour gap.

I can't seem to get any LHC Sixtrack units and the ATLAS ones take hours long.

Overall I don't think Czech National Team can push us out of 6th for the pentathlon either. Even if we drop 10 points (7 in Cosmology and 3 in LHC) we still have 331. Going from 8th to 7th in Marathon / Swimming would net CNT 3 points each putting them at 317. If they go from 8th to 6th in Marathon then they net 3 more points , which is 320.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> With 7 hours left I think we've sealed the LHC spot , the Czech National Team has a 102 hour gap.
> 
> I can't seem to get any LHC Sixtrack units and the ATLAS ones take hours long.
> 
> Overall I don't think Czech National Team can push us out of 6th for the pentathlon either.


And if CNT has had most of their work abandoned in the past 12 hours like I have any bunkers are likely to be at least partially useless.

It's always fun to participate in this event. But it seemed like all 5 projects had problems at times, even WCG. I wonder if the event has become too large for any project?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I had 38 tasks aborted by LHC on one of my systems, I didn't have a big time investment in them from a processing perspective and the project loaded me back up, but these all had 5/24 - 5/25 dues dates. I guess they decided these weren't worthwhile somehow?
> 
> edit - just checked the project web page and it says I have 1513 tasks "abandoned" whatever that means.
> 
> edit 2 - 1496 of those 1513 fails came from one system, a Linux VM on my 5820k, the same system that crashed due to a AMD driver update over night. This system looks to be completing about 1/3 of the work its getting properly. I'm going to drain it and give up. I'll leave everything else up through tomorrow. Guess my weekend is going to be spent getting this thing back up and healthy.
> 
> edit 3 - every task remaining on this system just got cancelled
> 
> 5/17/2017 8:02:30 PM | [email protected] 1.0 | Result w-c7_lhc2016_40_MD-115-16-476-2.5-1.1046__1__s__64.31_59.32__14_15__6__73.5_1_sixvf_boinc45546_1 is no longer usable


LHC has been pretty unstable for me, even on machines with lots of memory and disks (as in 128G, 30T of space)

Have to assume its just the complexity of the job or the quality of the setup that's at issue, it stands out among the 5 tasks here, but I'm a noob to all of this, maybe this is normal?

I see hangs, segfaults, "processing error" etc...


----------



## Ithanul

I am not surprised about yoyo. The last time it was in the Pent, I believe a similar issue occurred.
LHC does not surprise me either since I tend to do those WUs on and off on my machines. They never seem to keep a constant flow.

I really wish they did two GPU projects, but they may be afraid our team would bull dose right over them.


----------



## RS87

the leader board isn't loading the scores in post #2.....


----------



## spdaimon

I noticed my 4820K with 16GB RAM is tearing through the tasks, but not sure what the Run time vs CPU time means...some tasks have 40,000 seconds CPU time with 6000-7000 run time. I'm talking about the ATLAS tasks.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> the leader board isn't loading the scores in post #2.....


It's probably a glitch with how things are pulled and tallied. I suspect tictoc will be able to fix it once power comes back (they're currently dealing with a power outage)


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> the leader board isn't loading the scores in post #2.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably a glitch with how things are pulled and tallied. I suspect tictoc will be able to fix it once power comes back (they're currently dealing with a power outage)
Click to expand...


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I noticed my 4820K with 16GB RAM is tearing through the tasks, but not sure what the Run time vs CPU time means...some tasks have 40,000 seconds CPU time with 6000-7000 run time. I'm talking about the ATLAS tasks.


Multi-threaded tasks can consume x times the wall clock time in CPU cycles.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> the leader board isn't loading the scores in post #2.....


tictoc lost power so no updates to post #2 until after the Pent is over.


----------



## Diffident

Now that this is about over, I'm finishing what tasks I have left and shutting everything down and moving it to the basement. All this heat was nice during the winter but when it gets into 90's it's freaking miserable.

I'm going to buy a 2 post rack and give everything a proper home. No more having a motherboard sitting on a piece of drywall on the floor. And it would be nice not having my network switch sitting on the floor with wires going everywhere. This place is a mess.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Now that this is about over, I'm finishing what tasks I have left and shutting everything down and moving it to the basement. All this heat was nice during the winter but when it gets into 90's it's freaking miserable.
> 
> I'm going to buy a 2 post rack and give everything a proper home. No more having a motherboard sitting on a piece of drywall on the floor. And it would be nice not having my network switch sitting on the floor with wires going everywhere. This place is a mess.


Sounds like my back room with all the PCs in it. I was sweating in it last night.

I have a case I have for my 2p that I want to put it in now that this is over.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Sounds like my back room with all the PCs in it. I was sweating in it last night.
> 
> I have a case I have for my 2p that I want to put it in now that this is over.


Yesterday was bad. I didn't realize it was going to get that hot. I could stand next to my 2P and feel the hot air blowing on my legs like I was in front of an oven.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Yesterday was bad. I didn't realize it was going to get that hot. I could stand next to my 2P and feel the hot air blowing on my legs like I was in front of an oven.


500-600W typical for a headless 2P machine... has to go somewhere...


----------



## mmonnin

Mine is only 330W w/o a GPU. 2670v1s.

I have a window fan constantly blowing out during the summer with the computers next to the window. I think last year the temp dropped 5-10 degrees just by moving the heat by the window.

I knew yesterday was going to be hot. 1st two days I've decided to hull my butt to work on a bicycle. Tree pollen has gone down so I can actually breathe after spending 5min outside.

I did get some LHCb tasks on my 2P today. 5 of them.


----------



## AlphaC

1/3 of my Sixtrack units still validation pending with one hour left til scoring...


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 1/3 of my Sixtrack units still validation pending with one hour left til scoring...


And I'll bet that LHC shuts down the 6Track server as soon as the pentathlon is over.....


----------



## cekim

Local stats show I broke a million on cosmo and 500K on lhc...









Hopefully all/most of that makes it through for the team count.


----------



## tictoc

I won't be able to grab the last stats update at 0:00 UTC. Power is still out, and probably wont be back until sometime tomorrow at the earliest.

The County still hasn't plowed my road, so right now I'm stuck down in the city.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I won't be able to grab the last stats update at 0:00 UTC. Power is still out, and probably wont be back until sometime tomorrow at the earliest.
> 
> The County still hasn't plowed my road, so right now I'm stuck down in the city.


Snow this close to June? That's just wrong.... Or oh so right. Watch out for the Polar bears?

and no big deal, thanks for your work there.


----------



## tictoc

May snow is pretty normal, but usually our last storm with over 36" is in April.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I won't be able to grab the last stats update at 0:00 UTC. Power is still out, and probably wont be back until sometime tomorrow at the earliest.
> 
> The County still hasn't plowed my road, so right now I'm stuck down in the city.


Got about 8" of wet heavy snow in my neighborhood today, been listening to the sound of branches breaking off trees off and on today. Main roads stayed clear though and no power issues. Stats are no big deal, stay safe.


----------



## mmonnin

Da F...It was in the 90s yesterday and today.

I still have 90 LHC tasks waiting to be validated and I haven't done any in 2 days. Some took 4 seconds, some took 46k seconds.


----------



## AlphaC

Pentathlon has ended, thanks to all the people that contributed


----------



## mmonnin

Badges for everyone!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I'm a bit jealous about your cold temperatures and the snow... It was in the 90s today and yesterday my apartment was 105ºF yesterday when I got home from work. Time to fire up the AC (which appears to have leaked most of its Freon since last year; only able to cool my place down to 83ºF)


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Da F...It was in the 90s yesterday and today.
> 
> I still have 90 LHC tasks waiting to be validated and I haven't done any in 2 days. Some took 4 seconds, some took 46k seconds.


They up north.

I am with you on the hot weather in the South. Temps broke over 91F outside today. Thankfully, overcast showed up today. This hot weather though has me a bit worried that this hurricane season going to be a whopper.

The kicker for me. I am stuck in a old single, metal, wide trailer with only one window AC (no central air). Metal trailers have this nasty habit of soaking up heat.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Badges for everyone!


I don't think I ever got my badge from last year lol! What's this, my 7th? Or 8th, I can't remember.

AWESOME PENTATHLON EVERYONE! We have a TON to be proud of, GOLD MEDAL! Very very well done, now we just gotta up our CPU game a hair and we'll be golden!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> They up north.
> 
> I am with you on the hot weather in the South. Temps broke over 91F outside today. Thankfully, overcast showed up today. This hot weather though has me a bit worried that this hurricane season going to be a whopper.
> 
> The kicker for me. I am stuck in a old single, metal, wide trailer with only one window AC (no central air). Metal trailers have this nasty habit of soaking up heat.


Hey I'm up North sorta, New Hampshire. We had a high of 48 degrees on Sunday, and then it's broken 90 the last couple days lol.


----------



## Tex1954

Good grief the number of points the top dudes made...

I need new hardware...

LOL!

Congrats to all!


----------



## BeerCan

Congrats to everyone, we made a good showing this year despite the problems. This team is shaping up nicely, and the Gold in [email protected] was well deserved! I think we shocked SG

I leave Friday to go to Denver. I almost forgot to pack pants and a jacket, I am so used to wearing shorts


----------



## gamer11200

Great performance everyone! Gold in [email protected]


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Congrats to everyone, we made a good showing this year despite the problems. This team is shaping up nicely, and the Gold in [email protected] was well deserved! I think we shocked SG
> 
> I leave Friday to go to Denver. I almost forgot to pack pants and a jacket, I am so used to wearing shorts


I would say that our Fourth place in the Marathon validated our Bronze medal in the same discipline last year! WE deserved it!

And this year a GOLD medal, and the way we won it? pure power start to finish? I would say they cannot ignore us anymore..

Good Job team!!!









Now on to rebuilding my small herd.....









And Brother, Denver is supposed to be warm and sunny this weekend, (but it's Denver, you never really know till you get there)


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I don't think I ever got my badge from last year lol! What's this, my 7th? Or 8th, I can't remember.
> 
> AWESOME PENTATHLON EVERYONE! We have a TON to be proud of, GOLD MEDAL! Very very well done, now we just gotta up our CPU game a hair and we'll be golden!


Well, i did got the badge. Out of the 8 Pentathlons, i've ran on 6. I totally missed the first one and the second one collided with a Chimp Challenge, and i decided to run that instead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Good grief the number of points the top dudes made...
> 
> I need new hardware...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Congrats to all!


Don't we all









I will definitely be getting a Threadripper+Vega for next year. My 2670 is being decomissioned.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I would say that our Fourth place in the Marathon validated our Bronze medal in the same discipline last year! WE deserved it!
> 
> And this year a GOLD medal, and the way we won it? pure power start to finish? I would say they cannot ignore us anymore..
> 
> Good Job team!!!


I agree. We did show everyone we come here to win. We've been steadily climbing the ranks, and for a time we HAD global bronze. We just need more CPU, without leaving GPUs aside.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Good grief the number of points the top dudes made...
> 
> I need new hardware...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Congrats to all!


They are not even all in yet... tictoc is having technical difficulties... I expect BeerCan to remain in the lead on both LHC and cosmo, but both of us should be above 1M on cosmo.









I was seeing 1M+ 2+hours before the cut-off.

Lots of fun, have a laundry list of things to fix and improve now...


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> the leader board isn't loading the scores in post #2.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tictoc lost power so no updates to post #2 until after the Pent is over.
Click to expand...

guess i'll have to wait and be patient until it's over to see if my OC for the last 3 days has managed to get me up into the top 20....









UPDATE: never realised it was over already and the leader board was available. Anyway..... I done it!









I only entered this for the team and for science but found a little personal goal towards the end, a few tweaks and it was a photo finish for 20th







even if I only entered just to take part.







nicked it by less than 4,000 points









Thanks for the fun and support guys


----------



## McPaste

6 inches of snow here in Denver today. It'll be gone by this weekend.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> ..........
> I only entered this for the team and for science but found a little personal goal towards the end, a few tweaks and it was a photo finish for 20th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even if I only entered just to take part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the fun and support guys


Thank you for joining in, no problem with all the advise, it's what we do the best {chuckle}

Please stick around, we do have other fun things happen from time to time....

Welcome to the team!


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> ..........
> I only entered this for the team and for science but found a little personal goal towards the end, a few tweaks and it was a photo finish for 20th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even if I only entered just to take part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the fun and support guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for joining in, no problem with all the advise, it's what we do the best {chuckle}
> 
> Please stick around, we do have other fun things happen from time to time....
> 
> Welcome to the team!
Click to expand...

UPDATE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Once BOINC hooks you, you're in for a wild ride. I'm not as an old BOINCer as some of the gurus here, but 8 years of BOINC really show.
> 
> Thanks for joining, in these contests, especially being as CPU-based and taking into account how "little" points you get off CPU tasks compared to GPU, really every thread counts. But do it for science and the lulz, you'll never be lead astray.
> 
> It also helps all of the members are one nice bunch of people


Thank you.

Is there a main thread where everyone keeps in touch with all this kind of thing? I'm more than happy to partake in future events and next time i'll be better prepared and will sneak round a few of my close families homes and secretly load them up with the BOINC program ready for what ever project is next.









This is my first foray into folding and it has be fun with a great bunch of welcoming people.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I only entered this for the team and for science but found a little personal goal towards the end, a few tweaks and it was a photo finish for 20th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even if I only entered just to take part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicked it by less than 4,000 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the fun and support guys


Once BOINC hooks you, you're in for a wild ride. I'm not as an old BOINCer as some of the gurus here, but 8 years of BOINC really show.

Thanks for joining, in these contests, especially being as CPU-based and taking into account how "little" points you get off CPU tasks compared to GPU, really every thread counts. But do it for science and the lulz, you'll never be lead astray.

It also helps all of the members are one nice bunch of people








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Is there a main thread where everyone keeps in touch with all this kind of thing? I'm more than happy to partake in future events and next time i'll be better prepared and will sneak round a few of my close families homes and secretly load them up with the BOINC program ready for what ever project is next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first foray into folding and it has be fun with a great bunch of welcoming people.


Due to the sheer amount of projects available, a single thread would be a pain to follow. You can always lurk the BOINC Team forums and pay special attention to Formula BOINC and our monthly Project of the Month threads (here's May thread), and if you want to be forewarned of our monthly BOINCers gone Bonkers! competition, you can also enlist on the email list.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Is there a main thread where everyone keeps in touch with all this kind of thing? I'm more than happy to partake in future events and next time i'll be better prepared and will sneak round a few of my close families homes and secretly load them up with the BOINC program ready for what ever project is next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first foray into folding and it has be fun with a great bunch of welcoming people.


Yep right here....

Main Boinc Team Fora

And just so you know there is a whole 'nother side of the site called the Folding Team

If you wish to partake of the other side of DC..... (Distributed Computing)

Enjoy, don't sweat the small stuff and questions are welcome....


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Is there a main thread where everyone keeps in touch with all this kind of thing? I'm more than happy to partake in future events and next time i'll be better prepared and will sneak round a few of my close families homes and secretly load them up with the BOINC program ready for what ever project is next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first foray into folding and it has be fun with a great bunch of welcoming people.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep right here....
> 
> Main Boinc Team Fora
> 
> And just so you know there is a whole 'nother side of the site called the Folding Team
> 
> If you wish to partake of the other side of DC..... (Distributed Computing)
> 
> Enjoy, don't sweat the small stuff and questions are welcome....
Click to expand...

Well that's great to hear, thank you.

I'm off to bed now after recently getting in from the night shift on the railway in England but checking out those two is something I gonna occupy myself with all weekend! Speak to you soon guys and no doubt questions aplenty


----------



## ihatelolcats

awesome job. i didn't have great uptime but all 10 of my top days on cosmology are from this contest


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, i did got the badge. Out of the 8 Pentathlons, i've ran on 6. I totally missed the first one and the second one collided with a Chimp Challenge, and i decided to run that instead.
> Don't we all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely be getting a Threadripper+Vega for next year. My 2670 is being decomissioned.


eagerly awaiting some real HW to test. From specs, it looks like with the ucode hack the 2696v3 already provides very similar per core performance to what we can expect from Threadripper (and 2 more cores), but increased memory speeds and the potential for 4GHz+ on all cores definitely offers a possibility for improvement.

I'll definitely be following that chip and Intel's response closely...

At least for me, 16 cores is a sweat spot where beyond that its tough to scale real work that isn't "SETI style" (i.e. has shared memory and synchronization...

Interestingly with the 2696v3 Intel inadvertently (bug "fixed" by ucode update) produced a chip physically capable of exceeding the performance of a v4 chip core for core, but obviously the power consumption and heat are not conducive to a 1,2,3U style cooling....


----------



## cekim

Table now shows the full tally (thanks tictoc)... 1M+ for cosmo, 500K+ for LHC... just missed my 20M goal for [email protected] (actually put in 23.6M points, but < 20M were validated in time).









Could have done more on LHC and a lot more on yoyo if things were more stable and the queues more full, but such is the nature of this beast...


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Table now shows the full tally (thanks tictoc)... 1M+ for cosmo, 500K+ for LHC... just missed my 20M goal for [email protected] (actually put in 23.6M points, but < 20M were validated in time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could have done more on LHC and a lot more on yoyo if things were more stable and the queues more full, but such is the nature of this beast...


There is a little extra in the Marathon and Swimming categories, because the last update didn't happen until the day after the Pentathlon, when I breifly had power and an internet connection.































Absolutely fantastic job by the whole team and everyone who jumped on board to crunch during the Pentathlon.









I have a whole bunch of catching up to do, but I will get the prizes drawn tomorrow. Keep an eye on your inboxes, because everyone who signed up and wanted a chance at a prize will be in the random drawing.









Finally tally of snow at my house was 54", and 46" came down in a 20 hour period. I had a broken branch take out the power to my house, and then a nice rock slide kicked my propane tank off it's foundation. I was running on generator power for the last 5 days, but now I am back up and running 100%.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> ...........
> Finally tally of snow at my house was 54", and 46" came down in a 20 hour period. I had a broken branch take out the power to my house, and then a nice rock slide kicked my propane tank off it's foundation. I was running on generator power for the last 5 days, but now I am back up and running 100%.


The most important part is you and family are safe and sound. I went through an ice storm up here in the PNW and was without power/water for a week in subfreezing weather. We understand. I certainly understand.

Of course we moved away from a place that did the 5 feet of snow overnight thing..... little did we know..... branches breaking with the sound of a rifleshot is very eerie.....

But we learned what we (and our neighbors) were made of....

Very glad you made it through, all this is nothing in comparison....

Be well my friend and don't worry about this stuff, it will take care of itself soon enough.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> ...........
> Finally tally of snow at my house was 54", and 46" came down in a 20 hour period. I had a broken branch take out the power to my house, and then a nice rock slide kicked my propane tank off it's foundation. I was running on generator power for the last 5 days, but now I am back up and running 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> The most important part is you and family are safe and sound. I went through an ice storm up here in the PNW and was without power/water for a week in subfreezing weather. We understand. I certainly understand.
> 
> Of course we moved away from a place that did the 5 feet of snow overnight thing..... little did we know..... branches breaking with the sound of a rifleshot is very eerie.....
> 
> But we learned what we (and our neighbors) were made of....
> 
> Very glad you made it through, all this is nothing in comparison....
> 
> Be well my friend and don't worry about this stuff, it will take care of itself soon enough.
Click to expand...

Yea they suck and dangerous, couple years back we got hit with a ice storm had no power for 17 days was on a gen whole time sucked snuck the pc on at night a little to have something to do.


----------



## DarthBaggins

And that's the reason why I live in Atlanta for the Winters lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Playful inquiry as to when we'll see the additional number for our Pentathlon badges, going to be nice to have 3x on mine ^_^


----------



## tictoc

I should have the new badges made today (7x) and (6x), and then we'll start working on the updates. No real timetable on when they will be done, but more than likely you'll see your new badge before I make any kind of announcement.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I should have the new badges made today (7x) and (6x), and then we'll start working on the updates. No real timetable on when they will be done, but more than likely you'll see your new badge before I make any kind of announcement.


Good to know, thanks for the quick update!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Yes, also nice to know, looking forward to my x3, no x2 badge.


----------



## Clairvoy8nt

Did the prizes ever get out to the winners?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoy8nt*
> 
> Did the prizes ever get out to the winners?


The PayPal prizes are delayed, but I will keep the winners posted as soon as I have more info.









**Edit** Glad you bumped this because it looks like I forgot to list the winners in the OP. I am adding that now.


----------



## Egilman

And not trying to beat a dead horse BUT....

Any word on the badges yet? I know they take a while, but a kindly word would be nice.


----------



## DarthBaggins




----------



## mmonnin




----------



## WhiteWulfe

Playful badge inquiry bump goes here.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Playful badge inquiry bump goes here.


Looks like you got it.

Oh, and me too.


----------



## SuperZan

Rather fetching, I say.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Looks like you got it.
> 
> Oh, and me too.


Yup, I didn't have it this morning when I wrote said playful poke ^_^


----------



## tictoc

I think everything up to 5x is done. Still working on the new badges for 6 and 7x.


----------



## PimpSkyline

I don't have my X2 one, Tic you slouching lol









Just hit F5 on my Profile, disregard. Thank you.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Excellent! More badges is what I need


----------



## DarkRyder

yeah lol and all my badges for boinc dissapeared...


----------



## Starbomba

I feel so powerless now


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still talking about the badges. . .


----------



## Finrond

Yep, badges would be glorious, I haven't had one since before last years Pent.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I think everything up to 5x is done. Still working on the new badges for 6 and 7x.


Oh look a shiny new badge


----------



## Tex1954

Love the badges... and I saw the total eclipse today! Lasted about 60 seconds.... cool...










PS: Most of my badges gone too... LOL


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Love the badges... and I saw the total eclipse today! Lasted about 60 seconds.... cool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Most of my badges gone too... LOL


I missed it, and I was working outside all day. It probably happened when it got cloudy. I don't know how much I would have seen since I'm not in the prime viewing path.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

We supposedly had 68% coverage of it over here, but I was too busy working to pay much attention to it.


----------



## mmonnin

I drove down to SC to see it. In 2024 it passes through my home town in Ohio, just a few miles from center line.


----------



## makr

Drove 4+ hours for what normally takes <2 hours, got within 100 yards of centerline, wasted my time trying to video it on my phone, but still enjoyed all 2:38 of it anyway, then spent 6+ hours going home. Totally worth it, unless you're a kid who'd rather watch a live stream while playing whatever mindless mmorpg of the week... (sigh)


----------



## mmonnin

I tried taking a few images with my iPhone through the paper solar glasses that I had but even with a tiny sliver left before totality the lens washed out and it looked pretty much like a full Sun still. I got a shot with a dark spot in the center during totality using slowmo. I was mainly there to see it go dark and everything else. I figured there would be plenty of great pics online.

I just got back to NoVa a few minutes ago after leaving Spartanburg this morning. I think NC has a 10 mile minimum limit to interstate road construction.

I was there for the experience. As totality approached it took probably over half the Sun being blocked before anything was noticeable with brightness/temperature. The shadows were still solid but they were more like January shadows where the light as longer to travel through the atmosphere. The sky was still totally blue like normal but the amount of light was more like dusk. An odd scenario.

I guess there was a dog at the event that started howling. Some dogs were visibly anxious I heard. The cicadas/crickets started to chirp like it was dusk.

The next one in 2024 crosses my hometown in Ohio and is just a few miles from center so I'll probably go back to see the next one. Maybe with a telescope/filter + go pro to feed to a TV for others to watch. Thats 7 years so who knows what will be out tech-wise then.


----------



## Egilman

9:19 AM Tacoma WA. 92% covered.

Taken through an OOD solar filter..... (same kind NASA uses)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

It's been five and a half months...... Still haven't been told I'm allowed to put my request for prize money in yet, and my last private inquiry about it a month ago went unanswered, so I'm curious...

Are we actually going to see the prizes we were drawn for?


----------



## mmonnin

Not sure OCN was giving $$ rewards from FAT/Pent any more.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's been five and a half months...... Still haven't been told I'm allowed to put my request for prize money in yet, and my last private inquiry about it a month ago went unanswered, so I'm curious...
> 
> Are we actually going to see the prizes we were drawn for?


You could try PM enterprise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Not sure OCN was giving $$ rewards from FAT/Pent any more.


The prizes for this BOINC event should be honored







.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> You could try PM enterprise.
> 
> The prizes for this BOINC event should be honored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes and that was the instructions at the time they stopped prizing. All previous awards would be honored. @WhiteWulfe you should have got an message from TicToc after the contest ended letting you know that the award amount and contest was communicated with instruction for submitting the request.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Yes and that was the instructions at the time they stopped prizing. All previous awards would be honored. @WhiteWulfe
> you should have got an message from TicToc after the contest ended letting you know that the award amount and contest was communicated with instruction for submitting the request.


If he got the same PM that I got, it was to await a second confirmation PM before submitting the prize request, which is where we're at.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Yes and that was the instructions at the time they stopped prizing. All previous awards would be honored. @WhiteWulfe
> you should have got an message from TicToc after the contest ended letting you know that the award amount and contest was communicated with instruction for submitting the request.


I did, and was originally told to wait. I'm still waiting.

I'm asking about it publicly because the PM inquiry I sent over a month ago was never answered, and I would like an answer, as well as to be able to actually submit for the prize I won.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> If he got the same PM that I got, it was to await a second confirmation PM before submitting the prize request, which is where we're at.


Precisely this. There was the "do you accept" PM, followed by "wait for us to tell you you can submit a request". I'm still waiting for that second PM.


----------



## Diffident

I don't think any prizes are being paid out. I still haven't received my prize from the Forum Folding War that I submitted on March 9th.


----------



## BWG

It was a good run. It's sad, but the community is still strong.


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I did, and was originally told to wait. I'm still waiting.
> 
> I'm asking about it publicly because the PM inquiry I sent over a month ago was never answered, and I would like an answer, as well as to be able to actually submit for the prize I won.
> Precisely this. There was the "do you accept" PM, followed by "wait for us to tell you you can submit a request". I'm still waiting for that second PM.


Well I did get the second PM, I submitted my details as requested and then.............. nothing.... despite repeated messages to find out whats going on.

That was back in March.

If the prizes won't be paid out for whatever reason then just tell us, dragging this out with no information is just bad form.


----------



## bfromcolo

I will pass this on to the brass and see what if anything can be done.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I will pass this on to the brass and see what if anything can be done.


Get any word back about it yet? ^_^


----------



## MNMadman

Same for me...

Informed that I won on June 3rd.
Informed two minutes later that there was a typo and I actually won a larger prize.
I accepted on June 3rd.
Informed on June 4th that after I get the confirmation PM I should follow the steps in the link to claim the prize.
Never received the confirmation PM.
Sent an inquiry on August 27th (I had forgotten about it until I cleaned out my PM box).
Informed on August 29th that there was a delay due to internal changes, but the prizes would still go out. No timeframe though.
Nothing since then.

Edit: It's a good thing this was on the first page. I had unsubscribed from this thread a while back so I had no idea others were having issues.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Unfortunately at the moment due to the way the prizing payments were made last time, this has lead to some confusion and non payments happening. At the moment we are unable to make any prize payments due to some internal changes and we have no ETA on this currently. Once we have the ability we can re-asses this situation.

Sorry for any dissapointment caused.


----------



## jvillaveces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Unfortuantely at the moment due to the way the prizing payments were made last time, this has lead to some confusion and non payments happening. At the moment we are unable to make any prize payments due to some internal changes and we have no ETA on this currently. Once we have the ability we can re-asses this situation.
> 
> Sorry for any dissapointment caused.


This has to be the most obscure, least informative announcement ever.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvillaveces*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Unfortuantely at the moment due to the way the prizing payments were made last time, this has lead to some confusion and non payments happening. At the moment we are unable to make any prize payments due to some internal changes and we have no ETA on this currently. Once we have the ability we can re-asses this situation.
> 
> Sorry for any dissapointment caused.
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be the most obscure, least informative announcement ever.
Click to expand...

I will make it more informative. No payments are being made now or in the near future due to internal changes that are currently underway as this has put a hold on all cash based prizes.


----------



## jvillaveces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jvillaveces*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Unfortuantely at the moment due to the way the prizing payments were made last time, this has lead to some confusion and non payments happening. At the moment we are unable to make any prize payments due to some internal changes and we have no ETA on this currently. Once we have the ability we can re-asses this situation.
> 
> Sorry for any dissapointment caused.
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be the most obscure, least informative announcement ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will make it more informative. No payments are being made now or in the near future due to internal changes that are currently underway as this has put a hold on all cash based prizes.
Click to expand...

That is MUCH clearer


----------



## Clairvoy8nt

I'm still waiting for my $25 winnings to be paid to me. The Paypal request is still sitting there open. Did all the other winners receive their winnings?


----------



## tictoc

Clairvoy8nt said:


> I'm still waiting for my $25 winnings to be paid to me. The Paypal request is still sitting there open. Did all the other winners receive their winnings?


No payments have gone out.  See two posts up.


----------



## tictoc

The 9th BOINC Pentathlon is less than one month away. The main thread and the project voting threads will be up later today. 

9th BOINC Pentathlon Homepage


----------



## mmonnin

There's even a video trailer.


----------



## emoga

I was looking for an excuse to buy some more gear...:upsidedwn


----------



## mmonnin

I was wanting to get Ryzen +/2 when it came out for my main desktop replacement.


----------



## tictoc

2018 Pent thread is up  http://www.overclock.net/forum/365-...9th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-19th-2018-a.html


----------

